# Nintendo Wii U Official Thread [pricing, release date confirmed!]  - Part 4



## Tazmo (Nov 11, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 11, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. 

I'm just going to talk to the gaming department at Best Buy this week to see what they say. If they can guarantee at least 20+ extra systems at launch, I will probably end up going there before opening. Last thing I would want to do is wait in line for no reason. I'm actually glad marketing for the system has been slacking since most people don't even know about the system and it gives me a better chance of getting one.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2012)

@Shion (since I can't quote posts from the last thread)

Just because you think AC isn't a big game doesn't mean it isn't. This game will sell, at the very least, 5 million copies. The last handheld AC game, Wild World, has sold 11.5 million copies as of last year. This game is a major release for Nintendo. Hence it is a "big" game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yay first page.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> So I never got around to pre order a Wii U, so now I'm stuck waiting or attempting to go early to Best Buy, Gamestop etc. Thank you Amazon.
> 
> I have asked a couple stores and Gamestop guarantees enough systems for preorders and nothing more. While Best Buy blatenly doesn't know how many systems is coming in. Anyone else got any information on possible day one purchases without a pre order?



Check with Toys R Us and Walmart. They'll probably have a few systems on hand, so it's going to be first come first serve. You'll need to put in a bit of work into trying to acquire a system on or aound the launch period. 

That's why I'm glad I pre-ordered mines on Day 1 of the announcement. Although I probably won't get mines until a few days later at best.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 11, 2012)

I seriously doubt there will be a shortage of Wii-Us.


----------



## Corran (Nov 11, 2012)

I remember thinking there would be a shortage of 3DS units.
One thing for sure is that Wii U won't sell out in my country, its very rare a console will sell out everywhere here.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

I think Nintendo is more likely to run short on Wii U's in the first shipment. Not to mention Black Friday is next week and will impact the sales for this week.

With the 3DS, not many people were motivated to buy a new handheld system since mobile gaming is in a decline.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I seriously doubt there will be a shortage of Wii-Us.



I thought that was the case with the Wii but I had to travel quite a bit to find a 2nd Wii console (trying to obtain one for my little sister). I managed to finally obtain one early the following year. I'm not saying it will be impossible but I know you won't find it at your local gamestop on launch day. I witnessed many a crying little kids being told they didn't carry a Wii console on launch day.


----------



## Corran (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't feel like Wii U has as much buzz as the Wii. I could be completely wrong but down under there is almost no interest from people I know or in stores. We still have a few weeks till launch but even so when Wii launched there was a lot of pre order deals. No such deals this time around.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2012)

Let's simplify things. Who here is planning to buy a Wii U console on launch day sans pre-order? I'm assuming that those who believe there won't be much a demand (or they'll be a plentiful stock) for the console weren't planning to buy a launch day console to begin with (plan on going by their preception or scattered second hand accounts) I'm more inclined to believe those who are confident that there won't be a problem with obtaining a Wii U @ launch, plan to go brave the strores on Nov.18th because they didn't pre-order it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 11, 2012)

> I thought that was the case with the Wii but I had to travel quite a bit to find a 2nd Wii console (trying to obtain one for my little sister). I managed to finally obtain one early the following year. I'm not saying it will be impossible but I know you won't find it at your local gamestop on launch day. I witnessed many a crying little kids being told they didn't carry a Wii console on launch day.


The Wii was marketed a lot better than the Wii-U. I wouldn't go to gamestop to buy a brand new console, they have low stocks for everything. Also, that's a store that is directed toward gaming, so of course everyone is going to go in there with ill intentions . 



Brandon Heat said:


> I think Nintendo is more likely to run short on Wii U's in the first shipment. Not to mention Black Friday is next week and will impact the sales for this week.


I don't see how Black Friday can affect Wii-U sales. There aren't going to be any deals for Wii-U considering it is brand new. 



> With the 3DS, not many people were motivated to buy a new handheld system since mobile gaming is in a decline.



What? Financially, I am pretty sure mobile gaming is bigger than ever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2012)

​


> The sensor bar for the six-year-old Wii is not needed to setup a Wii U console. A sensor bar is included in some Wii U packages, but you?ll only need it connected to your Wii U when you play games that function with Wii Remotes.
> 
> Remember, the sensor bar that comes with Wii U is essentially the same one that is included in any Wii package. If you want to play Wii games on Wii U, you?ll obviously need the sensor bar connected to the new console.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Black Friday isn't just about deals, its the beginning of holiday shopping. Wii U will gain momentum with Black Friday by people actually learning about the system.

Mobile gaming isn't as popular as it was years ago with the DS. Thanks to cellphones and tablets, people aren't willing to spend large amounts of money for a handheld gaming device. Why do you think Nintendo had to cut the price on the 3DS in the span of a couple of months? Why do you think the Vita is barely selling? It's not because of the quality of the games, its because Sony and Nintendo are asking for too much for a system that only plays games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2012)

Once I transfer all my data from the Wii to Wii U, I'll probably move the Wii console to the Living Room alongside my slim PS3.

I'll keep the WiiU in my bedroom along with my Backwards compatible PS3. I'll also move back in my Gamecube system. I'll keep my N64 plugged into the TV in the guest room.

And this year there are quite a few retailers that have pushed to start their Black Friday sales 5-7 days before Black Friday (most are planning to start on Thanksgiving evening).


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Black Friday isn't just about deals, its the beginning of holiday shopping. Wii U will gain momentum with Black Friday by people actually learning about the system.
> 
> Mobile gaming isn't as popular as it was years ago with the DS. Thanks to cellphones and tablets, people aren't willing to spend large amounts of money for a handheld gaming device. Why do you think Nintendo had to cut the price on the 3DS in the span of a couple of months? Why do you think the Vita is barely selling? It's not because of the quality of the games, its because Sony and Nintendo are asking for too much for a system that only plays games.



The 3DS was selling just as good as the DS after the same amount of time even before the price cut. The problem was that Wii and DS sales were dying, and at that point the 3DS wasn't performing as well as they wanted it to in order to keep raking in profits for Nintendo.  Not only that, but they needed to cut the price to stay in competition with the Vita. And the Vita is barely selling because many people consider it to be overpriced and not have any real system sellers. Sony has also dropped the ball on advertising or supporting it whatsoever. They didn't even give it any attention at E3 or TGS. 

The fact is that the smartphone/tablet market and the dedicated gaming handheld market appeal to two almost entirely different demographics. Almost no one is going to say "Why would I buy a 3DS when I can buy a tablet?" because they, largely, do very different things and don't appeal to the same group of people.

tl;dr 3DS is selling incredibly well despite the "impending doom" of smartphones/tablets and Vita sells like crap because Sony gives little incentive to buy it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Black Friday isn't just about deals, its the beginning of holiday shopping. Wii U will gain momentum with Black Friday by people actually learning about the system.


How would them learning about the system the day of black friday, equate to it being sold out on its launch (which is before black friday)? 



> Mobile gaming isn't as popular as it was years ago with the DS. Thanks to cellphones and tablets, people aren't willing to spend large amounts of money for a handheld gaming device.


Cellphones and Tablets are part of why Mobile Gaming is bigger than ever. It's strange that you would not consider tablets and phones not to be part of mobile gaming, when you seem to be implying that they are direct competition for video game devices .

The DS and PSP is still relevant, so it doesn't make much sense to talk about the DS in past tense. The Vita isn't even a year old yet to put things in perspective. You cannot claim mobile gaming is not big anymore and dismiss the PSP and DS (which are still making a lot of money).



> Why do you think Nintendo had to cut the price on the 3DS in the span of a couple of months?


Because it was dramatically overpriced and it had one good game.



> Why do you think the Vita is barely selling?


Because the 3DS is undercutting it, and it does not have Monster Hunter.



> It's not because of the quality of the games,


Says who?



> its because Sony and Nintendo are asking for too much for a system that only plays games.


Even if this were true, this doesn't make sense since the PSVita and 3DS do not only play games.

Also, you greatly underestimate how much the software for PSP/Vita and DS/3DS sell.

I'm almost positive that the 3DS in its first year in a half or what ever its been, has out sold the DS when it came out during that time span.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 12, 2012)

The first batch of Wii U's will be sold out before Black Friday because knowledgeable people will go out and buy it. Following Black Friday, people will know the name because they will be actually beginning their holiday shopping and learn more about the product. This is when the demand for the Wii U will be at its greatest and will be harder to find. Obviously it was a marketing strategy by Nintendo that will succeed. 

Tablet/smartphones do take a chunk of the sales from handheld gaming market. I wouldn't call a tablet or smartphone a part of the handheld gaming market, its part of mobile gaming. Mobile gaming and handheld video gaming are two different markets. 

Yes the 3DS and Vita have online functionality, Netflix, and other basic applications but fail in comparison to a tablet or smartphone. 

I don't see the 3DS passing the sales of the DS in the long run. The reason the DS sold so much was because it was market towards casual gamers. People are still happy with their DS (evident by the sales) and don't see the need to purchase 3DS. Believing that the 3DS will out sell the DS is like believing that the Wii U will out sell the Wii, it won't happen because Nintendo can't market to the casual group anymore. This will cause a decline in the handheld gaming market.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2012)

> The first batch of Wii U's will be sold out before Black Friday because knowledgeable people will go out and buy it.



Certainly possible though I'm going to be a bit pessimistic and say that the Wii U will still be available on Black Friday though that isn't really a bad thing.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> @Shion (since I can't quote posts from the last thread)
> 
> Just because you think AC isn't a big game doesn't mean it isn't. This game will sell, at the very least, 5 million copies. The last handheld AC game, Wild World, has sold 11.5 million copies as of last year. This game is a major release for Nintendo. Hence it is a "big" game.



Never said that it wasn't liked by the majority moronic population.

I, myself, just hate the idea of what is basically a farming game.. :


----------



## Corran (Nov 12, 2012)

^I thought you guys were talking about Assassin's Creed


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

Fuck no.

That shit's at _least_ bearable.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 12, 2012)

Other than the Dreamcast/Gamecube/PS3, I've never bought any other console on release date.

Really looking forward to the Wii U...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 12, 2012)

heylove said:


> Certainly possible though I'm going to be a bit pessimistic and say that the Wii U will still be available on Black Friday though that isn't really a bad thing.



lol good luck finding one after the first day let alone Black Friday


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 12, 2012)

Corran said:


> ^I thought you guys were talking about Assassin's Creed



You farm kills so of course.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2012)

heylove said:


> Certainly possible though I'm going to be a bit pessimistic and say that the Wii U will still be available on Black Friday though that isn't really a bad thing.




Since it's you saying it, I think it's safe to assume assured that WiiU's won't be available anywhere until sometime around or after Christmas  


In all seriousness, I'm sure you'll be able to get one. You just might not find at the first store you search unless you d your homework. Good luck and godspeed.



King Itachi said:


> Other than the Dreamcast/Gamecube/PS3, I've never bought any other console on release date.
> 
> Really looking forward to the Wii U...



I ended up pre-ordering my Gamecube, Wii and Xbox360 all on launch day. It's a pretty good feeling to be able to buy a system without the worry of possibly going to the store on launch day and gambling on whether they have the console on sale. Hell, if I can get burned on something game on their street launch days then consoles are no less.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Never said that it wasn't liked by the majority moronic population.
> 
> I, myself, just hate the idea of what is basically a farming game.. :



You said it wasn't a big game. I told you why it was. Nothing to do with popularity or the quality of the series. This game has been in development for years and will print serious money for Nintendo, hence why it is a big game. 

In any case, just because you don't like it doesn't mean there wasn't an extraordinary amount of care and effort put into it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2012)

*ZombiU – adding a screen and breaking the mould*



> If ZombiU is the first real example of what dual-screen gaming will bring to the core, the next generation’s future could be lush. Or soaked in gore. Either way, says Patrick Garratt, Ubi Montpelier’s undead debut breaks new ground.
> 
> Life-cycle elongation in the current console generation has created such a profound creativity crisis that many are questioning whether premium video games have a future at all. Big budget action gaming in 2012 is the abused child of a soured marriage between twin-stick controller and HD TV. Everyone’s sick of the sight of one another, and the alimony involved in separation could be ruinous. We all went on honeymoon to Sequel Island, a once beautiful, palm-peppered place, and got stranded. Now it’s blemished by rusting shells, skeletons left by the collapse of the construction industry, and mummy and daddy don’t love each other any more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2012)

lol Death Kun. it is madness I know.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2012)

Generalizing, oh!

There's a difference between repetitiveness and mediocrity. I love Galaxy 2 despite being the same exact game as Galaxy 1 on paper. The execution is a completely different story.

The "New" Mario series stopped being new or interesting after the first one. Same goes for 3D land (Nintendo: IT'S AWESOME BECAUSE IT HAS THREE DEE).

And to be fair, Sunshine was a pretty ballsy effort but kinda lost track of what it tried to be yet I still respect it and put it above any "New" mario game.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Generalizing, oh!
> 
> There's a difference between repetitiveness and mediocrity. I love Galaxy 2 despite being the same exact game as Galaxy 1 on paper. The execution is a completely different story.
> 
> ...



Galazy 1 was great and so was Galaxy 2, but people seem to like to complain about how Galaxy 2 was just Galaxy 1 with an annoying fat star and a terrible hub.  

NSMBW's main selling point was people able to play with other people. All NMBS2 has going for it is good level design, since the coin gimmick was worthless. NMSBU looks like it's going to be a great game, though. 5 players, new powers, new modes, better world map (like Super Mario World), etc.

To be honest, the old Super Mario Bros. games didn't change much at all either, yet a lot of people laud some of them (particularly SMB3 and SMW) as some of the best Mario games of all time. The old ones added new levels, new powers, new enemies, better visuals. Well, SMB2 was quite different, but they went back to the more classical feel in SMB3. And then Super Mario World was next (SMB4 in Japan), which added an amazing world map.

Say what you will, I think 3D Land was great, but we've already agreed to disagree about this particular game. 

Sunshine was a great game, I just wish the FLUDD had controlled better. They should've remade it on the Wii with more levels, more Sprites and better FLUDD controls (aiming with the Wiimote would've been great). Console Mario games always seem to be the best anyway. The handheld games are given effort, but they're usually short and quick experiences. Probably because the "point" of a handheld is to be able to pick it up and play quickly wherever you are.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Generalizing, oh!
> 
> There's a difference between repetitiveness and *mediocrity*. I love Galaxy 2 despite being the same exact game as Galaxy 1 on paper. The execution is a completely different story.
> 
> ...





Mediocrity by who's standards? I wouldn't call any of the Mario games 2D or 3D, mediocre. The 2D ones might come off as unimaginative but that doesn't make them mediocre. The controls and level designs are still spot on and challenging. I think some people mistake lack of quality with their on fatigue of Mario games, Nintendo is at fault with their continued use of the same stale art style though. 

Some people jump on the Rayman bandwagon and claim it's a better platformer then the 2D Mario games, I disagree. The Rayman games are good, not great but the art style is amazing and completely destroys the 2D Mario games in that regard. The art alone keeps you more engaged visually and that in turn makes you feel like you're playing a better game.



disclaimer: you never mentioned Rayman in your post. I just felt I needed address something I've kept reading in other posts, here and elsewhere. I was mostly addressing the "mediocrity" claim.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You said it wasn't a big game. I told you why it was. Nothing to do with popularity or the quality of the series. This game has been in development for years and will print serious money for Nintendo, hence why it is a big game.
> 
> In any case, just because you don't like it doesn't mean there wasn't an extraordinary amount of care and effort put into it.



I never said care and effort weren't put into it,  either.. Why are you putting words in my mouth? 

I hope you know that I'm just throwing out my opinion on the game.

I think it's stupid and a waste if time, that's it. Everyone else can go ahead and get hard and erect while playing it, for all I care.

Now, what's this blasphemy on Mario Sunshine? Shit's fun.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Galazy 1 was great and so was Galaxy 2, but people seem to like to complain about how Galaxy 2 was just Galaxy 1 with an annoying fat star and a terrible hub.
> 
> NSMBW's main selling point was people able to play with other people. All NMBS2 has going for it is good level design, since the coin gimmick was worthless. NMSBU looks like it's going to be a great game, though. 5 players, new powers, new modes, better world map (like Super Mario World), etc.
> 
> ...



Well, there are always going to be two sides to a story, always gonna have people who complain about stuff and people who praise stuff. 

There's nothing wrong with releasing a sequel that is like the previous game. That's the point of a sequel, give the fans more of what they want. Super Mario Galaxy 2 was a great idea imo since Galaxy 1 had good mechanics but kind of fell a little flat. Could say the same thing about Uncharted to Uncharted 2, Assassins Creed to Assassins Creed 2 etc.

But I can see why the reception toward NSMBU would seem low. I think it's more of a lukewarm reception rather than "oh this shit sucks". I mean a Super Mario Bros game just came out, in which wasn't very different from the one that came out in 09. Since the series came back in 06, this is going to be the 4th SMB (5th if you include 3DS land). Same reason why people complain about there being so many CODs in a small amount, over-saturation I suppose you could say. 

You are right about your comparison with the older SMBs. SMB1 and 2 (the real 2, not Doki Doki Panic) were the same more or less. SMB3 and SMB4 (Super Mario World) are pretty similar themselves, often people do rip on SMB4 for being just a juiced up version of SMB3. TBH, the market was different back then, and SMB4 got by a lot based on its superior graphics, it looked way better than any other console game at the time. The novelty for the new SMB bros isn't the same. SMB4 was vast and visually impressive, those type of games often capture the imagination during launches. NSMBU doesn't look great or expansive by today's standards. 

Most of the novelty will come from any innovation that stems from the new controller, a lot of people are not completely sold on the new controller - so I think it makes sense that there isn't going to be hype. It doesn't seem like a title that would make people buy a console just to play it. 

I agree that 3DLand is a great game, it's the best 3D Mario I've played, probably because it plays like a 2D one :ho.

Sunshine was a good game, but in that case Nintendo might have been better off giving a closer experience to SM64. There was a 6 year gap, so I think it is understandable that people would be mad they didn't get a game that played like SM64. Though realistically, Sunshine is a lot more similar to 64 than people gave credit for.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Well, there are always going to be two sides to a story, always gonna have people who complain about stuff and people who praise stuff.
> 
> 
> I agree that 3DLand is a great game, it's the best 3D Mario I've played, probably because it plays like a 2D one :ho.
> ...



This guy. ^


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Well, there are always going to be two sides to a story, always gonna have people who complain about stuff and people who praise stuff.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with releasing a sequel that is like the previous game. That's the point of a sequel, give the fans more of what they want. Super Mario Galaxy 2 was a great idea imo since Galaxy 1 had good mechanics but kind of fell a little flat. Could say the same thing about Uncharted to Uncharted 2, Assassins Creed to Assassins Creed 2 etc.
> 
> ...



Yup, which was the point of that picture I posted. Damned if you do, damned if you don't. 

I agree, though SMG2 seemed a lot cheerier than SMG1. I think SMG1 had more darker areas (as in the environment and background), it made the whole game feel a lot more space-like, rather than the myriad of vibrant and colorful environments in SMG2 (not that they were bad). 

I think the hype for NSMBU would be a lot higher if NSMB2 hadn't come out, because now a lot of people feel like they're going to get "burned" again by Nintendo because they're not doing anything drastically different now, ignoring the fact that NSMBU is actually adding a LOT to the NSMB series. A hell of a lot more than NSMB2 did with its tired-from-day-one coin gimmick that rewarded you with nothing whatsoever. At least NSMBU is going to have new level designs (of course), a revamped world map, more powers, new enemies, better visuals (Mario finally in HD), etc. I'm hoping that NSMBU turns out to be the "Super Mario World" of the NSMB series. The one thing that would've made the game perfect was online co-op/multiplayer. 

I especially like how after you beat the game, you get to go through 6 more worlds' worth of levels that actually provide a decent challenge. The game had excellent level design. 

And yeah, Sunshine changed up a lot of stuff, but it kept a lot of stuff from SM64. The worlds, level/sprite selection in those worlds, sprites that you have to collect, a hub world, bosses, 3D Mario mechanics, etc. Sunshine just had a different plot and a different world. It played like a 3D Mario.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2012)

Pretty hilarious comic. 'Tis the curse of many a franchise in the entertainment industry. Music probably gets it the hardest 

I think the only inaccuracy is the implication that Miyamoto gives a damn at this point.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2012)

> Nintendo had a smash hit on its hands when it released the Wii game console back in 2006. Now it’s getting ready to release a long-awaited followup, and analysts say the new hardware will sell even faster.
> 
> A research report published Monday by IHS Screen Digest predicts that the new Nintendo Wii U console will sell 3.5 million units worldwide between its November 18th release and the end of December 2012. That’s 12% more than the 3.1 million Wii consoles Nintendo moved during a similar sales period in 2006.
> 
> ...





It's going to be absurdly difficult to find a Wii U during Christmas.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 12, 2012)

Waiting till after Christmas to gt a Wii U.

Don't want to deal with ass holes that buy everything they see.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

Waiting a year.

Mainly cuz games are shit besides ZombiU and a couple others. 

Give Nin a chance to weed out any dumbass bugs on their system.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2012)

heylove said:


> It's going to be absurdly difficult to find a Wii U during Christmas.



Exactly. You'll easily be able to find a WiiU console next year, but it's going to be tough during the first few weeks, leading up to the Christmas holiday.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 3ds can crossplay with wiiu



Only local play, not online.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'm going to.
> 
> If I can get my hands on it earlier, cool.
> 
> But we'll see..



Doesn't the game come out in March? WiiU's will be reasonably plentiful by that time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Wii U discs have round edges.* 



> There's something immediately striking about Nintendo's Wii U proprietary disc format that's hard to notice in photos -- it's got rounded edges, both outside and in. It feels different than any other disc we've handled before; Tim swears he's seen a round-edged disc in the wild, but we've never seen such a thing ourselves. It's as if the folks at Nintendo took sandpaper to every edge of every disc, making them all the more friendly to the touch. It's a little detail, but it's a nice one.
> 
> As we learned when the console was initially announced, the Wii U's "proprietary high-density optical discs" hold up to 25GB of data -- equivalent with that of Sony's single-layer Blu-ray format on the PlayStation 3, and much larger than the Xbox 360's dual-layer DVD format. Of course, all logic and statistics aside, having now handled a round-edged disc, we never wanna go back. We've taken some super up-close photos of Wii U karaoke title Sing Party, as well as comparison shots alongside its hard-edged Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 brethren, which can be found in the gallery below.






damn lol


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 12, 2012)

No more cutting your little brother's throat with a game disc.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U discs have round edges.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, kickass. I love these slow news days when there's nothing of value to report but hey, some people enjoy learning every minute detail about a product.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy6bIbkyakk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 12, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Doesn't the game come out in March? WiiU's will be reasonably plentiful by that time.



In that case, yes.

I'll be joining you guys for that shit.

Ill be getting the deluxe... I like black cocks as opposed to white.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> lol, kickass. I love these slow news days when there's nothing of value to report but hey, some people enjoy learning every minute detail about a product.



It's pretty interesting information.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 12, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Let's simplify things. Who here is planning to buy a Wii U console on launch day sans pre-order? I'm assuming that those who believe there won't be much a demand (or they'll be a plentiful stock) for the console weren't planning to buy a launch day console to begin with (plan on going by their preception or scattered second hand accounts) I'm more inclined to believe those who are confident that there won't be a problem with obtaining a Wii U @ launch, plan to go brave the strores on Nov.18th because they didn't pre-order it.



I am, simply because I couldn't pre-order (searching for a job and that shit)

I actually have a list of stores I'm planning on calling on Thursday, if they're notified of getting any in, I'll be there waiting about three hours before they open to get a Deluxe.

I'll be calling every day after this Thursday to check anyway.

I'm not counting on Best Buy despite my silver platinum membership as the associate told me (twice, to my irritation) that they're sold out due to the pre-orders... Fuck you too Best Buy.




Let's see if all those Saturday overtimes will be well spent.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2012)

​


> The latest Iwata Asks reveals that gamers will be able to take a screenshot within a game and post the aforementioned screenshot to Miiverse. To do this you?ll need to press the Home button when you find a cool spot in the game and then select Miiverse and post the screen that has been saved to show off to your friends.
> 
> Kurisu: I want people to try Miiverse just by itself, and also try posting to Miiverse from games. If you spot a cool scene, you can post a screenshot by pressing the HOME Button. I truly hope people will actively participate in the communities tied to particular games.
> 
> ...



Some people probably knew about it after seeing the demos and such but I guess it doesn't hurt to have someone write about this specific feature.




Drunkenwhale said:


> I am, simply because I couldn't pre-order (searching for a job and that shit)
> 
> I actually have a list of stores I'm planning on calling on Thursday, if they're notified of getting any in, I'll be there waiting about three hours before they open to get a Deluxe.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm rooting for you to get one. Hopefully, it will be a smooth experience, the worst thing is to come across bad timing or (worst) bad luck in choosing which store to go to...

i was one of those people who gambled by pre-ordering with no cash (originally used a credit card), but after fixing my financial situation, I switched to my check card knowing I now have more than enough money to purchase the system, games and accessories.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't think I can get any more than one game, that one being NSMBU.

I'll have to wait on Scribblenauts, and really... That's sad when that's the only other game I'm interested in at launch, considering Pikmin 3 and Monster Hunter isn't going to be out until next year.

And really, Scribblenauts and Monster Hunter on WiiU will be my first time entering either series, Scribblenauts because I was usually busy with another game and Monster Hunter because two of my friends are into it out of the bigger group and I was interested in the Wii game but didn't have the funds at the time.


Kinda hoping NSMBU will be great. Kinda wished the level themes were different... I mean Kirby Return to Dreamland had a factory, something it only had in Kirby 64...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2012)

​


> There are 27 confirmed retail launch titles for Wii U, including Nintendo Land, New Super Mario Bros. U, Scribblenauts Unlimited and ZombiU, which makes the upcoming console the platform with the most retail launch games after the PlayStation 2, which launched in 2000 with 29 titles.
> 
> For the sake of comparison:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2012)

But there's so many ports...

Some of them of terrible games like Ninja Gaiden 3 and others look inferior to the original versions like Arkham City.

But my God that reminded how absolutely barren the PS3 was when it first launched....good times.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 13, 2012)

I like how it's phrased as if the quantity is what matters here.

"WIIU HAS LIKE 30 GAME FOR IT'S RELEASE!!!!!
SECOND MOST!!!!!!!
INSTANT SUCCESS!!!!!!
SURE, MOST OF THEM ARE SHIT AND OTHER HALF IS INFERIOR MULTIPLATFORM, BUT FUCK YEAH, IMPRESSIVE!!!!!"

lawl


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But there's so many ports...
> 
> Some of them of terrible games like Ninja Gaiden 3 and others look inferior to the original versions like Arkham City.
> 
> But my God that reminded *how absolutely barren the PS3 was when it first launched*....good times.



lol barren...no, I'll show you barren:



> NES: 18
> SNES: 5
> PS1: 11
> N64: 2
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But there's so many ports...
> 
> Some of them of terrible games like Ninja Gaiden 3 and others look inferior to the original versions like Arkham City.
> 
> But my God that reminded how absolutely barren the PS3 was when it first launched....good times.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But my God that reminded how absolutely barren the PS3 was when it first launched....good times.



lol Resistance



Hatifnatten said:


> I like how it's phrased as if the quantity is what matters here.
> 
> "WIIU HAS LIKE 30 GAME FOR IT'S RELEASE!!!!!
> SECOND MOST!!!!!!!
> ...



It is impressive considering most people, at least, have 2-3 games they're interested in if they're buying a WiiU at launch that aren't just ports, and a bunch more coming out during the launch window. Even if it's not "best ever", it's still the best compared to the 360's debut as the Xbox 1.5 and the barren wasteland of the PS3 launch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't compare photo's without context. Wii U got(stole) that from the eurogamer wii u article which specifically states there were multiple issues of BMAC Wii U edition from the early version shown


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Don't compare photo's without context. Wii U got(stole) that from the eurogamer wii u article which specifically states there were multiple issues of BMAC Wii U edition from the early version shown



OH you got a better comparison picture than that one?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2012)

I pity the people who buy this for a bullshit armor gimmick.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *I pity the people who buy this for a bullshit armor gimmick.*


 down the road I am going to pick up that game..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I pity the people who buy this for a bullshit armor gimmick.


The hardcore gamers want brown so they added a lot more to the wii U version 
I've already seen that.
They didn't update the character models that much and the wii U isn't even showing the city properly.
It's a horribly biased screen shot.


None of it says anything about the power of the console.
The one I posted had better textures,explosions,blur effects, flags, and things are actually more clear in the distance.
Mine > yours 
Hater gonna hate

Btw I pity anyone who buys repeats of sports games and fighting games like street fighter and MvC


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> OH you got a better comparison picture than that one?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvLeg6SLt_M[/YOUTUBE]



to be fair the PS3 Version of that game is the inferior one graphic wise, a lot of people are complaining about it. It seem it is blury/bland as hell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvLeg6SLt_M[/YOUTUBE]



Bitches be thinking I'm a liar 
You can really see the difference on the yellow thing on the right.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> to be fair the PS3 Version of that game is the inferior one graphic wise, a lot of people are complaining about it. It seem it is blury/bland as hell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bitches be thinking I'm a liar
> You can really see the difference on the yellow thing on the right.



btw this is the Wii U teaser..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_imhv4cG2YY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> btw this is the Wii U teaser..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_imhv4cG2YY[/YOUTUBE]



That's pretty good.
Sure we can push the detail a bit further but not by much.
The new thing is colors and lighting effects.
Because we can't do molecular graphics ingame yet.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't get why some core gamers get so mad over ports/multiplat games. Good game is a good game. The Wii-U already has exclusives at launch, it doesn't have much shovel-ware. Some of you guys can never be pleased.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Don't get why some core gamers get so mad over ports/multiplat games. Good game is a good game. The Wii-U already has exclusives at launch, it doesn't have much shovel-ware. Some of you guys can never be pleased.



You could say we are violent by design.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You could say we are violent by design.



:ho:ho:ho:ho:ho:ho


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-kPOdRaJSU[/YOUTUBE]

Launch trailer!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2012)

^

Jesus Christ, did that chick just power kicked fucking Sabertooth tigers to death?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Jesus Christ, did that chick just power kicked fucking Sabertooth tigers to death?



correct! Morgiana is that powerful..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2012)

Magi's a great series


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Magi's a great series



since when are you reading/watching? 

and damn it I may only pick up one game at launch... "ZombiU"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> since when are you reading/watching?
> 
> and damn it I may only pick up one game at launch... "ZombiU"



I pre-ordered NSMBU and ZombieU and I plan to buy a copy of Nintendo Land @launch.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 13, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I pre-ordered NSMBU and ZombieU and I plan to buy a copy of Nintendo Land @launch.



why not just get the delux wii-u? doesn't it come with nintendo land?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> why not just get the delux wii-u? doesn't it come with nintendo land?



When I initially pre-ordered the WiiU, I didn't know whether I would be able to afford the deluxe version so I secured a basic pre-order. About a month later, I came across some extra money and decided to pre-order a couple of games along with a pro controller. 

And  a few weeks after that, I started seeing more and more game footage of Nintendo Land I decided to buy it as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

*RUMOR - Third parties get access to Wii U OS with Miiverse available*

As you all know, Miiverse and other features are going to be included in a day-one update for the Wii U. Press still doesn't have access to those features, but it seems that developers got in on the action today. Not hard to believe that this is the case. 





Ideaman is a good source..


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2012)

The real fun begins when trolls start using it.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 13, 2012)

That's where I come in.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 13, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Third parties get access to Wii U OS with Miiverse available*
> 
> As you all know, Miiverse and other features are going to be included in a day-one update for the Wii U. Press still doesn't have access to those features, but it seems that developers got in on the action today. Not hard to believe that this is the case.
> 
> ...



Could that be the reason for the CoD:Bo2 Nuketown issue, including the cross game chat thing? 

*WiiU Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed - 3 Minutes footage - WiiU Experience Cologne*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dElvaI6UIYY&feature=g-all-lik[/YOUTUBE]

Looking very smooth.  So glad off-tv play is functioned in the game, the biggest reason i'm sticking with the Wii U version.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2012)

Check it out bitches, got my first WiiU game already. Yeahya!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Check it out bitches, got my first WiiU game already. Yeahya!



Damn, the earliest I can get any of my WiiU games is 11/20 (Estimated delivery Date)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 13, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Check it out bitches, got my first WiiU game already. Yeahya!





Do tell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Check it out bitches, got my first WiiU game already. Yeahya!





lol


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2012)

Unfortunately, still gotta wait till Sunday for the WiiU. Oh... the rounded edges on the disk... they feel nice, really nice. I'll be very disappointed in SONY and MS if they don't follow suit. That rounded edge makes the disks feel like they're of higher quality for some reason. Can't wait for the WiiU, I'm actually playing through Revelations on the 360 at the moment.

Oh, I got the game at GameStop, hopefully Amazon will surprise me and I'll get Darksiders II early.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Unfortunately, still gotta wait till Sunday for the WiiU. Oh... the rounded edges on the disk... they feel nice, really nice. I'll be very disappointed in SONY and MS if they don't follow suit. That rounded edge makes the disks feel like they're of higher quality for some reason. Can't wait for the WiiU, I'm actually playing through Revelations on the 360 at the moment.
> 
> Oh, I got the game at GameStop, hopefully Amazon will surprise me and I'll get Darksiders II early.



Screwing that disc eh?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nKDfZfgS8RE[/YOUTUBE]

lol@ the last commercial..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 13, 2012)

> Can't wait for the WiiU, I'm actually playing through *Revelations on the 360* at the moment.



For a second there i thought you meant Resident Evil: Revelations.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Screwing that disc eh?




Not really, it's only the edges that are nice and smoothly rounded, the donut hole in the middle is pretty much the same as any old disk. Plus if I tried to screw the disk, I'd have to force my cock through that tiny hole, I'd be in a world of pain, that wouldn't be a good look. 

Plus, why would I screw a disk when I have a perfectly good vagina coming over. You're kind'a weird bro. To each his own though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 13, 2012)

*[Minna no NC] New Super Mario Bros. U - Commercials*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHz9o2CLiYM[/YOUTUBE]

So much better than NSMB2 that it's not even funny.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 13, 2012)

ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!! This is why I should avoid places where games and such are being discussed...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> lol, kickass. I love these slow news days when there's nothing of value to report but hey, some people enjoy learning every minute detail about a product.



Raises hand.

Im one of those guys. I literally fangasamed like a loony over all the little stuff the included in HGSS when it was released  XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wu1kGo5j7NU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 13, 2012)

> MY BODY IS READY FOR U





> Wii U, my anus is prepared for some console hardcore anal. Seriously my body is shaking because of the excitement.



 Fantastic.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Oh... the rounded edges on the disk... they feel nice, really nice. I'll be very disappointed in SONY and MS if they don't follow suit. That rounded edge makes the disks feel like they're of higher quality for some reason.



It should, after all rounding edges of things makes them less brittle and susceptible to breaking. 'Course, compact disks never really had to worry about that because of the material they're made out of, but hey, now Nintendo will have to worry about it less. 

A pretty minuscule change, but that honestly makes me a little more excited for reasons I'm not even gonna attempt to explain....



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Screwing that disc eh?



"Dis Wii U disk feels so good around mah dick, gurl."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol at the infinite 1 up trick sketch


Sotei said:


> Not really, it's only the edges that are nice and smoothly rounded, the donut hole in the middle is pretty much the same as any old disk. Plus if I tried to screw the disk, I'd have to force my cock through that tiny hole, I'd be in a world of pain, that wouldn't be a good look.
> 
> Plus, why would I screw a disk when I have a perfectly good vagina coming over. You're kind'a weird bro. To each his own though.


Inserting that disc eh?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

Must buy premium, then buy 3ds.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgRMwlpFzNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2012)

Fucking shit, I can practically see Nintendo pulling all your dicks and milking you for what you're all worth...


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 14, 2012)

do you guys really get this excited for new consoles? I understand back in the day, but I figure by now the season gamers would know the drill.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2012)

*NoA: Wii U price response is "phenomenal". More consoles at launch than Wii*



> All I can say is that the response has been phenomenal and we're getting, especially in the higher priced deluxe set, that one's selling out incredibly quickly. That seems to indicate that the pricing's in a good spot and the proof is in the consumer response," Moffitt remarked in an interview to be published in full tomorrow.
> 
> 
> "Certainly we've seen brisk pre-sales and that the phone calls have been coming into our headquarters for quite a while now asking for more and so we do expect high demand. But I can tell you this - on opening week we will have more systems on hand for the Wii U than we did for the launch of Wii. And, second, our replenishments will be more frequent this holiday time than during the Wii launch," Moffitt noted.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> do you guys really get this excited for new consoles? I understand back in the day, but I figure by now the season gamers would know the drill.



I've never bought a home console at launch, so I'm excited for this one.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> do you guys really get this excited for new consoles? I understand back in the day, but I figure by now the season gamers would know the drill.



I'm mostly excited about what changes the Wii U will bring to the market and how well it might perform.  I won't be tempted to get one unless we see some amazing things in the new Zelda game.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2012)

For those who were wondering about the NSMBU promotion at Old Navy on Black Friday, here's the fine print.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2012)

Interesting...

Then again... no fucks are given. 

All I give a crap about is how annoying the friend code/online function will be...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> do you guys really get this excited for new consoles? I understand back in the day, but I figure by now the season gamers would know the drill.



The concept of the console has attracted me since it was first announced, and all this news coming out about it is convincing me more and more that it's worth the money. 

That said... the only thing I'm really, truly excited for right now is Pikmans: #3 Edition. Zombie U also looks like the tits, but I'm not that into horror, so I'm arguing with myself on whether to put it on my "to get" list or not.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 14, 2012)

> A new Nintendo Direct (via Kotaku) breaks down the details. As a starting point, the Basic has 7.2 GB of memory after formatting, compared to 29 GB for the Deluxe. But setting up (account data, etc) will take up 4.2 GB on its own, leaving the Basic at 3 GB of usable memory, and the Deluxe at 25 GB.




May have wanted to mention that nugget sooner Nintendo


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> May have wanted to mention that nugget sooner Nintendo



That's ridiculous.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2012)

They really should have gone with a higher amount.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah the HDD is probably the cheapest moving part of the entire console.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 14, 2012)

Taleran said:


> May have wanted to mention that nugget sooner Nintendo




That's not a deal breaker at all and Nintendo did their part and informed their potential consumers. The basic set wasn't meant to be system for DL intensive players and the space available is enough for plenty of game saves. If a gamer is getting the basic set they already had plans on getting an external HDD. Same with the deluxe set, except with more space.

The same thing happened with the Xbox and PS3, they offered you an internal HD but the number on the box wasn't the real number. The OS always took up a nice chunk, the difference is the size they gave you and the fact that they didn't even bother to inform you about it.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2012)

That's been the standard for reporting drive space since the 90's.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2012)

Like iPods... 

They say 16G but its 14.3 in reality.


----------



## Corran (Nov 14, 2012)

I think Nintendo is trying a new advertising technique, going in to my dreams and trying to sell me one. It won't work Nintendo!

That basic set is looking worse and worse to be honest, smart move on their part to do the deluxe to milk everyone. Sucks for basic set buyers though, really seems like the gimped version.
Its really strange at the end of the day you could end up spending a lot of money on an extra HDD, wiimote+ and pro controllers.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2012)

Why is that strange?

That's their fucking plan, son.


----------



## Corran (Nov 14, 2012)

^But they don't make any money on HDDs. They will make money hand over fist for the Wiimote+ and pro controllers though. Should really be cheaper :/


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 14, 2012)

Basics of marketing. They mostly want to sell the higher-end SKU. The lower-end SKU allows them to market a low-price, but at the same time makes the higher-end package look like a much better deal in comparison.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> do you guys really get this excited for new consoles? I understand back in the day, but I figure by now the season gamers would know the drill.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTzyz2TgGls&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

God damn, Sega All stars racing looks good. Looks insanely good. I'm getting the shit out of it.

Ever since I heard the WiiU version had the most optimal framerate, I was thinking about getting it instead but since people hacked the disc already and revealed that the PC version exclusive character is a Heavy/Spy/Pyro team from TF2, my decision WAS MADE ON THE GOD DAMN FUCKING SPOT. Also it's gonna be the best version technically.

Also, Nintendo refused Kirby for the WiiU version.

No one gives a shit about Miis, Nintendo, God damn.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ...*Ever since I heard the WiiU version had the most optimal framerate*...



Woah, wait, when did this happen? Last I heard, the WiiU version was the worst. Did I read that news wrong or has SEGA fixed it since the demo?



> Also, Nintendo refused Kirby for the WiiU version.
> 
> No one gives a shit about Miis, Nintendo, God damn.



Bad form, Ninty. He would've been perfect for the playstyle of the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

You didn't. The original build of WiiU version was complete shit but after Sumo tweaked it, it started having better framerate than the 360 and PS3 version but still worse than the PC version.

Also Sony refused Sackboy for the PS3. No special character in that version.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not surprised with the framerate difference between the Wii U/PC. PC > Console tech.

But no Sackboy/Kirby? Dick move Nintendo/Sony. 



> God damn, Sega All stars racing looks good. Looks insanely good. I'm getting the shit out of it.



Hell yeah it does.  Enjoyed the hell out of the Wii version at the time (more than i did with MKWii even though that game was fun too....until MK7 arrived on schedule. :ho). I'm so hyped for the Wii U version, especially when i get to race on the gamepad online while i take a dump.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hell yeah it does.  Enjoyed the hell out of the Wii version at the time (more than i did with MKWii even though that game was fun too....until MK7 arrived on schedule. :ho).



I'm waiting for the eventual Mario Kart U game to come out before I try my hand at any other racing game for the WiiU. It's a Nintendo tradition 

Once that's done, I'll try the Sonic Racing game which should be even cheaper by then.

For now, I'll settle for my launch day lineup of NSMBU, ZombieU and Nintendo Land. I still need to buy an extra Wiimote since I'm still using the original ones that came with my Wii system. And I'm hoping the pro-controller I bought gets some major use (Zombie U uses it but NSMBU doesn't) out of the WiiU during it's cycle. I wouldn't want to fall short of it's full potential. 



> I'm so hyped for the Wii U version, especially when i get to race on the gamepad online while i take a dump.



Thin walls?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2012)

Fixed hardware is better if your looking to squeeze the most you can out of it, you know that senju  wii u has the advantage of being based around those fixed specs.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2012)

Sotei said:


> That's not a deal breaker at all and Nintendo did their part and informed their potential consumers. The basic set wasn't meant to be system for DL intensive players and the space available is enough for plenty of game saves. If a gamer is getting the basic set they already had plans on getting an external HDD. Same with the deluxe set, except with more space.
> 
> The same thing happened with the Xbox and PS3, they offered you an internal HD but the number on the box wasn't the real number. The OS always took up a nice chunk, the difference is the size they gave you and the fact that they didn't even bother to inform you about it.



It is all about proportion.

The PS3 for example scales from 160 on the older model to up to 500 gbs on the new models. If the system data of that 160 was OVER HALF THE DRIVE it would be an issue. 

Nintendo is basically forcing people to get their own storage space for their console where as the alternatives give you more than enough. Then people are like OKAY I will happily go spend X on a gigantic drive for my WiiU and then praise Nintendo to the high heavens for something they could have put into the console in the first place.

It is maddening that people are so accepting of a substandard product.


Also I am curious exactly what takes up that 4gb of space.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXJew8JXjYg&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2012)

Taleran said:


> It is all about proportion.
> 
> The PS3 for example scales from 160 on the older model to up to 500 gbs on the new models. If the system data of that 160 was OVER HALF THE DRIVE it would be an issue.
> 
> ...



They arent going to sell you a product with data at a fixed price when the price of data is under constant fluctuation. Please get a clue before you just start saying shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Then people are like OKAY I will happily go spend X on a gigantic drive for my WiiU
> 
> Also I am curious exactly what takes up that 4gb of space.



External HDDs are dirt cheap. Realistically, you don't need anything more than 300 GB unless you decide to go purely digital. If people want to spend $120 on a 2 TB external HDD that they'll never get close to filling that's their choice. And if you end up spending that much on a 2 TB external HDD in the first place you're terrible at shopping, especially with places like Newegg that make the cheap things even cheaper.

The OS takes up that much space.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2012)

Am I the only one who has a couple of unused external Hard drives lying around? I usually buy a couple each year (1-2TB each). They tend to fill up pretty quickly with all my...err...wholesome and fully legal media content >__>

I have at least 2 unused 1TB hard drives that I can dedicate to the WiiU if need be and get another one without blinking (That's after already filling up 3 1TB HDs this year alone)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXJew8JXjYg&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]



just need thinner walls


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Am I the only one who has a couple of unused external Hard drives lying around? I usually buy a couple each year (1-2TB each). They tend to fill up pretty quickly with all my...err...wholesome and fully legal media content >__>
> 
> I have at least 2 unused 1TB hard drives that I can dedicate to the WiiU if need be and get another one without blinking (That's after already filling up 3 1TB HDs this year alone)



I take it you have too many pictures and videos on them...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Am I the only one who has a couple of unused external Hard drives lying around? I usually buy a couple each year (1-2TB each). They tend to fill up pretty quickly with all my...err...wholesome and fully legal media content >__>
> 
> I have at least 2 unused 1TB hard drives that I can dedicate to the WiiU if need be and get another one without blinking (That's after already filling up 3 1TB HDs this year alone)



I only have one 500 GB external hard drive that I'll use for my WiiU after getting a new and bigger external hard drive for my, um... wholesome and fully legal media content. >___> 

But yeah, the 500 GB one will get formatted and used for my WiiU after transferring everything over to the new one (the old one is nearly full...), I'm hoping to get myself a 3 TB drive for cheap somewhere, hopefully Newegg will have some good deals going on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> I take it you have too many pictures and videos on them...



Funny thing is that my original PS3 HD (60GB) isn't even halfway full even though I have game demos and entire anime series on it. That's why I think I'll be fine with the WiiU's basic setup + external HD (even though I would have preferred the Black version simply due aesthetics).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2012)

I forget, does the PC version of Sega all stars racing Transformed offer voice chat? I know the PS3/360 do, so...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2012)

Is that so? I dont get the point of hording pictures.

You horde them all and then after a while your like, why do I have all this for?

Its not like your fapping to them anyway 

Racing Transformed is the Sonic game.

Sega is a different one.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I forget, does the PC version of Sega all stars racing Transformed offer voice chat? I know the PS3/360 do, so...



It's on a PC... Dies it really ducking matter?

There's always ventrilo or some other programs for chat.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Is that so? I dont get the point of hording pictures.
> 
> You horde them all and then after a while your like, why do I have all this for?
> 
> ...




Pictures?  

No, more like entire series of shows (TV, Animes, etc...), movies, Games/VNs etc....

Been hoarding since the days of 3.5 floppies ->(Brief stint with Iomega ZipDisks), CD's, DVDs and finally External HDs.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Pictures?
> 
> No, more like entire series of shows (TV, Animes, etc...), movies, Games/VNs etc....



Shows you what _he_ has his hard drive filled up with.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol shion like you would know, considering what your hard drive is full of.

You Spunky sprite you.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2012)

Mine has a fuck load of movies, anime, and Latin rock.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2012)

Latin Rock? No wonder its always got mayonaisse


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Latin Rock? No wonder its always got mayonaisse



I find this comment racist.... Maybe because I am Latino?

Btw guys I finally have money for my Wii U , I just need that extra push for a second game....


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Latin Rock? No wonder its always got mayonaisse



And what does mayonnaise have anything to do with music?



Malvingt2 said:


> I find this comment racist.... Maybe because I am Latino?
> 
> Btw guys I finally have money for my Wii U , I just need that extra push for a second game....



Hit it, sister.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I find this comment racist.... Maybe because I am Latino?
> 
> Btw guys I finally have money for my Wii U , I just need that extra push for a second game....



Last time I checked latin was a dead language. 

So Latin Rock cant be music 

So therefore it must be a bunch of pictures of  rocks from the Meditteranean area.  

Which are often used in making mayo.

Oh you could just stop being a ninny and take it for the meaning behind the vast amount of entrende going on in this thread.


My external hard drive is full of games, german rock and the rest of my music.

I got like 5 videos and thats it/


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Am I the only one who has a couple of unused external Hard drives lying around? I usually buy a couple each year (1-2TB each). They tend to fill up pretty quickly with all my...err...wholesome and fully legal media content >__>
> 
> I have at least 2 unused 1TB hard drives that I can dedicate to the WiiU if need be and get another one without blinking (That's after already filling up 3 1TB HDs this year alone)



That is besides the point though.

I don't want to congratulate console designs for undercutting their system on a hope I have things to support them. That is still a problem even if I own a solution to it before the problem is announced.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm with Taleran.  While quite a few of us will have external hard drives to alleviate this problem I'm sure that there will be a hell of a lot of casuals that won't, it's going to be a bit of an annoyance for them.  A bigger hard drive is something that should have been pursued, even a 20GB hard drive would have been better for the basic version.  Still, I suppose that since they apparently are selling the console at a loss they decided to cut corners where they could.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQWnEcAiDKE[/YOUTUBE]

**Boat form**

FUCKING DAY ONE BUY.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2012)

1.  you can't put games on the HDD, 2, you cant play media from Wii U to begin with. So really, its a non issue since saves, and DLC are your only reason for having the space  Nintendo so behind the times as usual


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]heMf42iKoos[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]dOOfwLo8s-E[/YOUTUBE]

Launch Trailers


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2012)

Wait are you being serious?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 15, 2012)

I cancelled my preorder yesterday because I became honest with myself and there aren't enough games I'd actually buy to justify the console purchase.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 15, 2012)

27 TITLES!!!!
SECOND EVER!!!
WOOOO!!!!


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I cancelled my preorder yesterday because I became honest with myself and there aren't enough games I'd actually buy to justify the console purchase.



It's best to take a wait and see approach with the Wii U.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2012)

**Buying consoles on release*

*Ever**

After 2 generations, I've certainly learned my lesson. Especially considering this time I'm spending my own money, no way in hell I'm doing that.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh man Dynasty Warriors exactly what I want to play.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I cancelled my preorder yesterday because I became honest with myself and there aren't enough games I'd actually buy to justify the console purchase.



smart move if you don't find anything interesting in the launch line up, it is much better to wait..


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2012)

I understand why they do it, it is the same idea as with the Wii.

The system was cheap, but by the time you had bought all the controllers and other dongles to play the game with friends it was easily as much as any of the other consoles even at the time of launch.

However the human brain doesn't tend to automatically price all that together so the Wii is still 'cheap'.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2012)

Also, let's not kid anyone. Until they reveal the next Zelda/F-Zero/Metroid/Mario that's actually interesting again, the only reason I'm getting this is for Bayonetta 2. I can wait.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

Reviews:

*New Super Mario Bros. U *

The Verdict



> It?s difficult to find freshness or brilliance in a 2D landscape. Mario?s world is now three decades old. That would seem to suggest new territory is scarce, and in some ways the formulaic New Mario series had come to reinforce that fear. But New Super Mario Bros. U demonstrates there?s not just life left in this type of game, but that it can be modern and nostalgic at the same time.
> 
> Nintendo?s approach here strikes a great balance in all areas, ranging from its difficulty to design to enemies and bosses. And for everything the basic Story Mode does right ? and that?s a considerable amount ? the Challenge Mode will be remembered as a key moment in the life of the New Mario series, where Nintendo realized it didn?t have to sacrifice the core gamer?s experience at the expense of a more casual audience. This is how Mario can and will appeal to everyone.



*9.1 :Amazing*
For two decades, Mario?s 3D adventures have stolen the show. New Super Mario Bros. U reminds us there?s life in 2D.



*Nintendo Land*

The Verdict



> Nintendo Land is a brilliant show of what Nintendo?s new console and tablet controller are capable of, and has far more depth and content then you?d expect from a mini-game collection. The attractions are ridiculously fun and offer plenty of variety, whether you?re flying solo or entertaining a group. Throw in high scores to best, gold trophies to earn, stamp achievements to collect and tons of Plaza decorations to unlock, and what you?ve got is an experience that must not be missed, and probably the best show of Wii U available at launch.



*8.7: Great*
Nintendo Land is the cream of the mini-game crop, with enough depth to keep you partying for the foreseeable future


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2012)

Some perspective.



> Nintendo Land is being positioned as the company's flagship game for the Wii U console, much like Wii Sports was for the original Wii. Unfortunately, this mini-game compilation falls short of that ambitious goal. Not only do many of the games fail to prove why the GamePad is innovative, but many of the included activities commit gaming's ultimate sin--they're not fun.
> 
> The GamePad by itself is not really an innovative device. With a capacitive touch screen, gyro sensors, camera, and microphone, Nintendo's gaming tablet is not unlike any other general-purpose tablet (or even the 3DS and Vita). What does make the GamePad so unique is how it interacts with the TV, providing a two-screen gaming experience that should, in theory, be unlike anything we've seen before. However, many of the games included in Nintendo Land fail to show off meaningful interaction between the two screen.
> ...
> Nintendo Land was supposed to be the Wii Sports of the console: a showcase title that converted gamers and non-gamers alike to the Wii U experience. Instead, Nintendo Land is this generation's Wii Play: a shallow collection of mini-games bundled with Nintendo hardware--and promptly forgotten.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 15, 2012)

Meh, Nintendoland doesn't look that great.

Don't know if you guys ever heard of Pacman vs for the Gamecube, but that would have been absolutely perfect for the Wii-U. Crossing my fingers they release it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

Gameinformer:



> New Super Mario Bros. U is a great game, but we can't stamp a score on it quite yet.
> 
> We played through the entire game, but the Wii U itself still needs an online update that will be ready for the system launch this Sunday. Until this update happens, any online functionality for New Super Mario Bros. U is simply not working. Nintendo could activate the update today, tomorrow, or Saturday. It's still up in the air. So until then we'll all just have to sit around and wait.
> 
> In the meantime, you should know that the offline parts of the game (which is probably 99 percent of it) are way awesome.





weird.. I guess Nintendo didn't give them the Update like everybody else in the media?

 weird


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Wii U games preorders attach rate doubling Wii's one at Gamestop*



> One of the biggest problems with Nintendo's original Wii was its low attach rate. Nintendo may have expanded its audience far beyond a typical video game console owner with demographic barrier-destroying games like Wii Sports and Wii Fit, but the problem was, a lot of those customers never bothered to buy more games.
> 
> It's too early to tell whether that situation is going to change with the Wii U, but at the very least, things are looking good prior to this Sunday's launch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2012)

​



> The reviews have started coming tumbling in for both Nintendo Land and New Super Mario Bros U. Nintendo Land currently has a Metacritic rating of 81. Games Radar states that Nintendo Land is a great introduction to the Wii U, even if it lacks the longevity of Wii Sports. New Super Mario Bros U has a slightly higher Metacritic score of 89. EGM says Super Mario Bros. U’s multiplayer modes, insane platforming, and beautiful HD graphics offer more than enough to provide hours of fun for gamers of all stripes. Keep an eye on Metacritic as more scores come in for both games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lnyl62tfxM8[/YOUTUBE]

I need that extra cash


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Funscm-kdwk[/YOUTUBE]

*Second Launch Trailer*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> 1.  you can't put games on the HDD, 2, you cant play media from Wii U to begin with. So really, its a non issue since saves, and DLC are your only reason for having the space  Nintendo so behind the times as usual



Backhanded reassurance?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2012)

Indeed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

*RUMOR - Next-gen game heading to Wii U*

Coming from IdeaMan, who has gotten some inside info in the past...

- "next gen" game that some people thought couldn't run on Wii U
- is currently in development
- if downscaling the project is involved, it shouldn't hurt the dev's original vision



ok let guess what game it is.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 15, 2012)

Edit: Oh run on Wii? Well that could be fucking anything...
If it's skyrim i'd laugh my left testicle off.


Malving do you read Goh or ToG?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Edit: Oh run on Wii? Well that could be fucking anything...
> If it's skyrim i'd laugh my left testicle off.
> 
> 
> Malving do you read Goh or ToG?



Ok I know ToG is Tower of God and I have yet to read that. What is Goh?

Edit: Wii U ensoriki. Gonintendo typo.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ok I know ToG is Tower of God and I have yet to read that. What is Goh?
> 
> Edit: Wii U ensoriki. Gonintendo typo.



God of Highschool. What is this yet crap? Make a move son 

Wii U eh...hmmmmmz.
Starwars 1313 and Watchdogs are this gen so.... well I guess there was a time where people believed they were too much to handle. Certainly could be one of those two.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> *God of Highschool. What is this yet crap? Make a move son *
> 
> Wii U eh...hmmmmmz.
> Starwars 1313 and Watchdogs are this gen so.... well I guess there was a time where people believed they were too much to handle. Certainly could be one of those two.


 lol GoH, I read a couple of chapters and about ToG that I should start soon..

about the next gen game, my guess is Beyond Good and Evil 2


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 15, 2012)

I got my hands on a demo unit a few days ago, played some Rayman Legends with a friend, had fun. I'll have to try ZombiU next time.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 15, 2012)

I only got to hold a controller at a local Target. Sadly no demos, lot's of video though, and stuff I've already seen.

But man does that HD Mario look good, almost makes me seem to forget New Super Mario Bros. 2.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - NEXT GEN GAME COMING TO NEXT GEN SYSTEM*



This might be the dumbest story I've ever read in the history of gaming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Countdown to Wii U: What's Coming in 2013
Save some money for next year.*



> The Wii U launch is clambering over the horizon, glimmering with gold coins, amusement parks, and the long, big-eared shadow of Mickey Mouse. But despite the excitement of the impending system launch and the accompanying games, we can't help but look to the future of Nintendo's latest. How does 2013 look for this console?
> 
> We collected a short list of games arriving next year. This is just a sampling of what the Wii U library will feature in 2013, not a definitive list. And as you take a look, try and pick out a favorite. We'll quiz you later!
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Next-gen game heading to Wii U*
> 
> Coming from IdeaMan, who has gotten some inside info in the past...
> 
> ...



Bu-buu!-but people told me the Wii U isn't a next gen console! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Watch Dogs all the way.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2012)

Watch dogs is on 360 and PS3, if you wanna prove Wii U is some super beast console that can run 'next gen' games(before the other consoles are even announced mind you), that's not where to do it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2012)

Well Ubisoft did stated that they were currently making current/next gen games, and i heard somewhere that they were making a next gen version of Watch Dogs (can't remember where....) so *shrugs*.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> This might be the dumbest story I've ever read in the history of gaming.



BUT IT'S A RUMOR, MAN. THAT MAKES IRRELEVANT STORIES INTERESTING AS ALL SHIT,


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> This might be the dumbest story I've ever read in the history of gaming.



I actually laughed when I read it. I couldn't have imagined a more obvious and general statement could be made.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Next-gen game heading to Wii U*
> 
> Coming from IdeaMan, who has gotten some inside info in the past...
> 
> ...



MW4.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2012)

*notices that NSMBU is temporarily out of stock on Amazon but still available nearly everywhere else* 

What's up Amazon?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> BUT IT'S A RUMOR, MAN. THAT MAKES IRRELEVANT STORIES INTERESTING AS ALL SHIT,


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Amazon is fucking Nintendo over again or being fucked by Nintendo for messing with them earlier.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Countdown to Wii U: What's Coming in 2013
> Save some money for next year.*



Don't we already know all of that shit?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> Amazon is fucking Nintendo over again or being fucked by Nintendo for messing with them earlier.



Pretty much. I pre-ordered my copy from Amazon (about1-2 weeks ago), but the earliest estimated delivery is 11/20/2012 (Tuesday). It looks like they didn't have much in stock, if they sold out that quickly and yet most of their 3rd party WiiU games are still fully stocked and ready to ship out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

New ONM Reviews - WiiU launch issue #1



> My copy of the latest issue of Official Nintendo Magazine arrived in the post today and it contains the reviews for the WiiU launch games, amongst others. I don't usually do this, but given the high profile nature of this month, I thought it would be a good idea. Also, another WiiU thread can't hurt, can it? Gold Awards are bolded and just reply if you want me to clarify on the scores and their justification:
> 
> NSMBU (WiiU) - 86
> 
> ...









I stole that images lol


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2012)

An Official Nintendo magazine that gives good reviews to Nintendo games....say it ain't so!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Taleran said:


> An Official Nintendo magazine that gives good reviews to Nintendo games....say it ain't so!



they are not that bad, is not like PS Magazine. They really try to be fair..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Taleran said:


> An Official Nintendo magazine that gives good reviews to Nintendo games....say it ain't so!



Except the three highest rated games, if you ignore Nintendo Land, aren't Nintendo games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2012)

*Mass Effect 3 Wii U has technical issues*



Wow.  Time to cross off EA's "wonderful" support for the Wii U, guess the high price isn't the only thing that makes the port version worthless.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

EA probably did it on purpose


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Mass Effect 3 Wii U has technical issues*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Time to cross off EA's "wonderful" support for the Wii U, guess the high price isn't the only thing that makes the port version worthless.


 it seem it is going to be the worst version of any port on the Wii U along side of EM2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nintendo World!! 

we are so close.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> 1.  you can't put games on the HDD



Yes you can, don't let some mistranslation fool you. You can put games on the external HDD and play them from it.

People have been emailing Nintendo about the issue and all the replies so far have been confirming that you can put WiiU titles on the external HDD and play from it as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DG-TuROMO0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U's Nintendo TVii, Amazon Instant Video, Hulu Plus, and Netflix pushed to Dec.*



And I was really looking forward to trying Nintendo TVii right from day 1. I'm a little disappointed, especially given the fact that we have a major day 1 update that is nowhere near complete (no TVii, Hulu Plus, etc...)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2012)

I know this is not as good as "RUMOR HAS IT THAT A NEXTGEN GAME IS COMING TO A NEXTGEN CONSOLE" But hey, at least it's something.





> The editor in chief of Dutch magazine [N]Gamer tweeted that Nintendo is on the verge of buying an IP from another company.
> 
> Translation:
> Small scoop. Nintendo is on the verge of buying a well-known franchise (known from including the DS). Pity I can't say which one yet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes buy more Ip's and save them
Please don't be something stupid


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder which IP it could be. If it's well-known, it can't be obscure (fucking obviously). Popular or not is a different story.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow nintendo is buying Square enix


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Best Buy Unable to Fullfill All Wii U Pre-Orders: Charging but Not Shipping Until December*



> Demand for Wii U was definitely at a surprising high for retailers, so much so that there is a sincere worry that many places wont be able to fill all the pre-order request. That fear was merely confirmed as of late with customers noting that it says the ?status isn?t available? on their order through the Best Buy website. To make matters worse, the estimated shipping date for customers who have that status is now between 11/28 and December 12th. So, the good news is you will get your Wii U before Christmas. The bad news is that everyone else will get it when they were supposed to.
> 
> To make matters worse, some customers have reported that their card has been charged just the last two days (typical for Best Buy since you can delay the charge until shipping day), yet still have had their status changed. Meaning they paid for a Wii U console but may have to wait up to a month before they get the product they paid for. All this, when they can simply walk into Walmart Sunday, or when the next shipment comes on wedsnday and pick one up.
> 
> Anyone out there who happens to have pre-ordered from Best Buy?s website better go online and check the status of their order. In times like this, I am almost thankful I did not pre-order a Wii U, even though doing so is supposed to contain certain guarantees. The only guarantee I need is that there will be some units in stores sans pre-order, so I can wait in line or just show up and get one before they are gone. First stop? Walmart right before midnight. Sold out? Out to K-Mart or Shopko to get in line. Fact remains, the destiny of me getting a Wii U is merely in my hands, even if it costs me large parts of my Sunday. Worst case scenario is that I drive 45 minutes away to a Walmart in a small town that has almost no one who games.





oh wow..


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> And I was really looking forward to trying Nintendo TVii right from day 1. I'm a little disappointed, especially given the fact that we have a major day 1 update that is nowhere near complete (no TVii, Hulu Plus, etc...)



You honestly expected all of their Software to be ready to go on day one?

Fools.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder which IP it could be. If it's well-known, it can't be obscure (fucking obviously). Popular or not is a different story.



If it turns out to be Pokemon, that'll be a waste of a hype engine.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think it will be Pokemon. Nintendo practically owns it, they don't need to officially buy it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

They already have that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

Its capcom


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> Its capcom


.....................


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> Its capcom



But Capcom isn't an IP.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They already have that.



They don't actually own the franchise. And I'm not seeing Capcom selling any of their IPs, dead or not.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Nintendo acquires Resident Evil.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo acquires Resident Evil.



lol because Capcom has no fucking idea what to do with it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They don't actually own the franchise.



For all intents and purposes they do.
Gamefreak only makes pokemon for nintendo as well as other games with one exception.

The deal they have with nintendo is way to nice for both of them why bother buying them when they already own them?
As long as  Shigeru Miyamoto breathes it's staying.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

Nintendo is buying megaman.
All is revealed.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol because Capcom has no fucking idea what to do with it?



First game made under Nintendo's ownership, Resident Evil 2 remake on the WiiU.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 16, 2012)

people in here call themselves video game fans and don't know that nintendo owns pokemon 



Deathbringerpt said:


> They don't actually own the franchise. And I'm not seeing Capcom selling any of their IPs, dead or not.



um, yes they do. they own the entire franchise, from the shirts to the games.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> people in here call themselves video game fans and don't know that nintendo owns pokemon



I often forget that Nintendo owns The Pokemon Company since Gamefreak develops the main Pokemon games but isn't a first party developer.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I often forget that Nintendo owns The Pokemon Company since Gamefreak develops the main Pokemon games but isn't a first party developer.



It says Nintendo when ever the game turns on, and almost all their merchandise has a Nintendo sign. I mean, Pikachu has been in every Super Smash Bros since the 90s :amazed. 

It's a little strange, because it should be the reverse with you. It should be obvious that Nintendo owns Pokemon, and the more obscure factoid should be that they are developed by Gamefreak :ho.


By the way, they could be talking about Bayonetta. They have exclusive rights to Baynoettas sequel.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> It says Nintendo when ever the game turns on, and almost all their merchandise has a Nintendo sign. I mean, Pikachu has been in every Super Smash Bros since the 90s :amazed.
> 
> It's a little strange, because it should be the reverse with you. It should be obvious that Nintendo owns Pokemon, and the more obscure factoid should be that they are developed by Gamefreak :ho.
> 
> ...



The company that publishes the game always has their name there when the game turns on.  

I'd like to declare brain fart! 

And that is definitely possible. That way they could release Bayonetta on WiiU before B2 comes out.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 16, 2012)

Rare ?
Platinum Games?
Megaman?
Sega?


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Mass Effect 3 Wii U has technical issues*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Time to cross off EA's "wonderful" support for the Wii U, guess the high price isn't the only thing that makes the port version worthless.



EA clearly not giving a shit about the Wii U version.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 16, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Rare ?
> Platinum Games?
> Megaman?
> Sega?



Can you elaborate rather than spamming phrases


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Rare ?
> Platinum Games?
> Megaman?
> Sega?



Only one of those is an IP.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am going to say this again, I believe the rumor about EA wanted Origin as a flagship Online experiences for the WiiU is true and Nintendo turning that down made EA really mad. They are salty, so salty that they rather lose money and blame Nintendo for the lazy ports.. Need for Speed: Most Wanted port is done and ready to ship and EA is holding the game back. No make fucking sense.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

It's Zelda


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to say this again, I believe the rumor about EA wanted Origin as a flagship Online experiences for the WiiU is true and Nintendo turning that down made EA really mad. They are salty, so salty that they rather lose money and blame Nintendo for the lazy ports.. Need for Speed: Most Wanted port is done and ready to ship and EA is holding the game back. No make fucking sense.



It's a very likely scenario, EA certainly would carry a massive grudge for that.  Oh well, at least Ubisoft giving the Wii U a heck of a lot of support.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2012)

Why give a shit?

It's probably gonna be a disappointment anyway.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 16, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Can you elaborate rather than spamming phrases



Rare hasn't used alot their original ips lately e.g.  Banjo-Kazooie and Conker's Bad Fur Day. So those could be up for sale

Bayonetta 2 is already on the WiiU

Megaman & Sega is just wishful thinking




Death-kun said:


> Only one of those is an IP.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol 'you're also on the web'. 

Good pun, mother fucker.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2012)

New Super Mario bros U 2


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2012)

Back Yard Sluts 9?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

back yard is old and cheap. Try rich girl sluts 4


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Back Yard Sluts 9?



[YOUTUBE]Funscm-kdwk[/YOUTUBE]

did you watch this Shion?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Back Yard Sluts 9?



Watch out, a bunch of 6th graders will try to take it from you.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

I remember when I saw ZombieU during E3 I was like "wow, that's weak as fuck, surely they have something more serious". Now it's their main flagship apparently


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

To be fair, it looks like one of the best zombie games to come out in years.  Everything that I've read about it points to it being a fantastic game.  Perhaps it won't be anywhere near as awesome as Super Mario 64 but it should suffice for a flagship launch title.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]Funscm-kdwk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> did you watch this Shion?



Yup.

Good shit, Malv. Honestly, that game is the only thing I'm looking forward to a few months after launch..

Once the other titles start coming out, you'll see me more hyped. 



heylove said:


> To be fair, it *looks like one of the best zombie games to come out in years*.  Everything that I've read about it points to it being a fantastic game.  Perhaps it won't be anywhere near as awesome as Super Mario 64 but it should suffice for a flagship launch title.



I thought it was going to be Dead Island, but that shit flopped like a son of a bitch.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 16, 2012)

I feel like ZombieU will be one of those games that are fun, but people will blow how innovative it is way out of proportion, and it will kind of get that crazy launch title hype. 

To be honest, there are a few games like ZombieU already on the internet already. The main thing about it is that one guy is controlling an army via the Wii-U and everyone else is trying to band together to fight them right? I'm sure there are different modes, but is that the main one everyone is talking about?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

You control a survivor, try to survive, if/when u die, you restart as a completely new person, at the beginning, go as far as you can, probably encounter your old self(who died/turned zombie), and keep going on and on


----------



## Sotei (Nov 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If it turns out to be Pokemon, that'll be a waste of a hype engine.



Nintendo owns Pokemon. They created "The Pokemon Company" as a "separate" entity for tax reasons and to handle anything and everything related to Pokemon.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 16, 2012)

Nintendo should just buy THQ before someone else scoops them up. THQ is struggling big time and are valued at 10Million, that's chump change for Nintendo. With THQ they'd get Vigil "Darksiders", Volition "Saints Row" and whatever Patrice Desilets (dude behind Assassins Creed) is working on, which is supposedly some amazing stuff. Whatever else THQ has would just be a bonus. If I were running Nintendo, I'd scoop them up but seeing as it's just an IP, maybe they're eyeing "Time Splitters".


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

they are not valued at 10 million


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Nintendo should just buy THQ before someone else scoops them up. THQ is struggling big time and are valued at 10Million, that's chump change for Nintendo. With THQ they'd get Vigil "Darksiders", Volition "Saints Row" and whatever Patrice Desilets (dude behind Assassins Creed) is working on, which is supposedly some amazing stuff. Whatever else THQ has would just be a bonus. If I were running Nintendo, I'd scoop them up but seeing as it's just an IP, maybe they're eyeing "Time Splitters".


 the problem is the $100 millions in debts they have. Nintendo would have to eat that debt if they were to get THQ



Goova said:


> they are not valued at 10 million


 around 9.75 millions iirc.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

Jesus what the balls.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> Jesus what the balls.



there stocks went down hill from -%50 to -%75  Darksiders 2 was there last hope.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeh but dont buy it because there games are shit


----------



## Sotei (Nov 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> Yeh but dont buy it because there games are shit




No way! I quite enjoyed Darksiders and Saints Row the 3rd. I have Darksiders 2 on pre-order for the WiiU as well, they make quality games. They might not be the best games in their respective genre but they aren't "shit".


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

They are not Nintendo quality


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2012)

*Numerous Wii U launch games suffering from sub par optimization*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Numerous Wii U launch games suffering from sub par optimization*


 it is just ME3. NG3 issues are also present in vanilla version. Nothing else. GAF overreacting. I am there btw


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2012)

Again, that is sub par for a console supposed to be more powerful. I don't think these publishers/developers are being straight with us about their intentions.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

theyre hedging there bets is all


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Again, that is sub par for a console supposed to be more powerful. I don't think these publishers/developers are being straight with us about their intentions.



about those two games? 




> - tech was co-developed by Nintendo and Broadcom
> - uses proprietary software to create a two-way stream of low-latency, high-definition video
> - software is designed to mitigate interference and deliver a smooth video signal and communication speeds
> - involves Wi-Fi Miracast, which Broadcom first developed last summer
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Shoddily-made ports being sub-par. 

Is that supposed to be surprising?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2012)

Its supposed to be shameful is what it should be.


I'm not one to call the Wii U some super beast machine in comparison to 360 and PS3, infact i've been saying this whole time that its barely double the power of our current gen systems in general and only a small step up from them in comparison to what i expect from PS4 and 720. 

But it is a fact that the Wii U is more powerful, and so the games should reflect this kind of power increase with a host of improvements. Devs being lazy or underfunded by publishers on projects is not an acceptable thing, or should not be accepted.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

These people are probably looking for a quick cash-in and, whether it does or doesn't work, it still gives them an excuse to abandon Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Shoddily-made ports being sub-par.
> 
> Is that supposed to be surprising?


 nope but it is "next gen" or not "next gen" no excuses..

anyway if anyone want to play the define version of X game let me help you.

Sonic Kart 2: PC
BO2: PC/360 "PS3 version is crap"
NG3: Wii U "still the best version even with the same issues as vanilla"
AC3: Wii U? no idea in this one
EM2: Wii
Darksider 2: Wii U version looks promising
Fifa 13: whatever you feel like it
Madden 13: same as above

what else I am missing?



Inuhanyou said:


> Its supposed to be shameful is what it should be.
> 
> 
> I'm not one to call the Wii U some super beast machine in comparison to 360 and PS3, infact i've been saying this whole time that its barely double the power of our current gen systems in general and only a small step up from them in comparison to what i expect from PS4 and 720.
> ...



I agree...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got my shipment confirmation for my WiiU system. Hopefully, I'll get a couple more confirmation e-mails for my other orders (games and accessories) over the next 24 hours.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2012)

Where did you order?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

did you guys read the situation on Best Buy? it seem Gamestop is not charging people credit cards and there is some panic about it..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm going to Gamestop tonight to pay off the rest of my pre-order.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope.

I don't keep up with shit cuz I know all the shit will be posted here, relevant or not.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

this is the first nintendo console i am not planning on buying within 6 months.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> These people are probably looking for a quick cash-in and, whether it does or doesn't work, it still gives them an excuse to abandon Nintendo.



This is basically it.  Most devs will only put in a minimal amount of effort into ports because they have no idea how well the game may sell on the Wii U.  For them it may be a better idea to put in minimal effort in case the game doesn't do too well.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2012)

Welp I need clothes old navy it is

And no one gives a shit Goova


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> This is basically it.  Most devs will only put in a minimal amount of effort into ports because they have no idea how well the game may sell on the Wii U.  For them it may be a better idea to put in minimal effort in case the game doesn't do too well.



*Black Ops 2 Wii U - the first definitive Call Of Duty experience on a Nintendo console*



> Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to get really excited about this game
> 
> 
> *A fully fledged Call Of Duty game had to come to Wii U. Whether you're a certified nuke-chucking prestige steam train, or the sort that believes the series is a subliminal indictment of Western patriarchy, cultural stagnation and the colour brown, you'll understand us when we say: it had to.*
> ...





well it seem BO2 is not a lazy port.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Where did you order?



Gamestop. 



Malvingt2 said:


> did you guys read the situation on Best Buy? it seem Gamestop is not charging people credit cards and there is some panic about it..



I was in the same predicament. Last week, I got an e-mail from gamestop telling me my credit card was denied (even though I had a zero balance on it and a $1500 credit limit) and that my order would be cancelled if I didn't clarify the matter with my credit card company or provide them with another card. I called Gamestop and gave them my check card instead and it processed correctly. 

Also, Gamestop has a tendency to remove the pending status on their charges right before they are about to start processing an order. Those people who believe their cards were not charged might have actually been charged but it isn't showing as of yet.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Like I said, Mal, most devs will put in a minimal effort.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2012)

If BO2 is a good port to 360, Wii U, and PC, then i wonder where all the Sony fans are, screaming about how Activation sabotages the PS3 version on purpose to give Microsoft more sales


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If BO2 is a good port to 360, Wii U, and PC, then i wonder where all the Sony fans are, screaming about how Activation sabotages the PS3 version on purpose to give Microsoft more sales



Crying on the GameFAQs Vita board.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2012)

What the hell is EM2 and BO2?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> What the hell is EM2 and BO2?



Epic Mickey 2
Black Ops 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder if there's a list of stores available regarding holding mid-night releases for the WiiU? The only reason for doing a mid-night release would be because that store has a few WiiU's in stock for purchase (not pre-orders but consoles available for the general public)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Retro Studios*



> Not only is November 18th the launch of the Wii U but, it marks the 10 year anniversary of Metroid Prime! HOOYAH!





I feel old lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Numerous Wii U launch games suffering from sub par optimization*



All i see are ME3 & NG3 being mentioned. Did you purposely made the title above the link up (despite it being far from a lie)? 

@Malv: Wait, the PS3 version got half-assed? Damn.  Was it another bad port job or because of the PS3's architecture again? 

Also it's weird that i've been seeing A LOT of CoD 360 ads and ZERO PS3 ones.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2012)

^ Yeah i thought of the title myself, proud of me? 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Retro Studios*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too. I remember first getting to Talon IV and fucking shitting my pants at how the droplets of water would actually land on Samus's visor.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> @Malv: Wait, the PS3 version got half-assed? Damn.  Was it another bad port job or because of the PS3's architecture again?
> 
> Also it's weird that i've been seeing A LOT of CoD 360 ads and ZERO PS3 ones.



Also i know this wasn't addressed to me, but its because of the PS3's architecture. IW and Treyarch pursue different kinds of rendering for the COD engine which Treyarch's happens to perform very badly on PS3 in comparison to 360, and is much more stress intensive on both platforms as they refine it. Lots of alpha effects, lots of particles and other effects bring down the base resolution significantly while also having to pursue a much more aggressive AA algorithm to smooth out the issues caused by the upscaling in comparison to 360.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

*Toys R Us* has been sending out this e-mail to quite a few of their customers today.



> Dear Valued Guest,
> 
> Thank you for shopping at Toys"R"Us and Babies"R"Us!
> 
> We wanted to inform you that we have not yet received inventory on your Wii U Black Deluxe Set Hardwar pre-order which was expected in-store on November 18th, 2012. We will send you a follow-up email once this item is available and ready for pickup.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Sucks for those that ordered from Toys''R''US.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also i know this wasn't addressed to me, but its because of the PS3's architecture. IW and Treyarch pursue different kinds of rendering for the COD engine which *Treyarch's happens to perform very badly in comparison to 360. Lots of alpha effects, lots of particles and other effects bring down the base resolution significantly while also having to pursue a much more aggressive AA algorithm to smooth out the issues caused by the upscaling in comparison to 360.*


 I can't believe how much they struggles on the PS3.



*RUMOR - Walmart sells Wii U early*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Yeah i thought of the title myself, proud of me?







Inuhanyou said:


> Also i know this wasn't addressed to me, but its because of the PS3's architecture. IW and Treyarch pursue different kinds of rendering for the COD engine which Treyarch's happens to perform very badly on PS3 in comparison to 360, and is much more stress intensive on both platforms as they refine it. Lots of alpha effects, lots of particles and other effects bring down the base resolution significantly while also having to pursue a much more aggressive AA algorithm to smooth out the issues caused by the upscaling in comparison to 360.



Oh.....figures.  Hopefully Sony changes that with the PS4's hardware since i'm getting tired with how inferior most are to the 360. Isn't the PS3 supposed to be at least slightly more powerful than the 360 while having cutbacks from here and there?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got my second shipping confirmation e-mail for one of my accessories. Gamestop has delivered on both of their promises, now it's time for Amazon to do the same with my games 



heylove said:


> Sucks for those that ordered from Toys''R''US.



Toys R Us hasn't exactly had the best track record when it comes to promising pre-orders. Hopefully, things will get resolved in time for Sunday's release. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Walmart sells Wii U early*



I'm sure Triforce Johnson will be thrilled to hear that news.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

oh shit he is doing a Live stream? wut?



guys click!!


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh.....figures.  Hopefully Sony changes that with the PS4's hardware since i'm getting tired with how inferior most are to the 360. Isn't the PS3 supposed to be at least slightly more powerful than the 360 while having cutbacks from here and there?



No. Actually if we're talking technical, in general the PS3's hardware is weaker than 360's across the board. A less powerful GPU, half the ram count as well.

What gives the PS3 the edge in exclusives is the Cell(rightly so since they spent so much money developing it). The Cell was a unique beast in that it is a CPU that also could do certain GPU functions and processes, but only if they were factored into the game's base design.

So what the PS3 lacked in GPU power could be made up with the Cell picking up the slack, most techies put that added power to somewhere close to almost double the 360's GPU, which obviously impacted performance. 

The issue is that this only counts for exclusive developers who are adept at offloading the GPU power from the Cell and actually putting it into the game, which is why third party devs who don't have experience working with Cell suffer. Developers like Santa Monica and Naughty dog have this down to a science. Of course even with the Cell, PS3 has bottlenecks and tricks that they use. Most cut-scenes in PS3 exclusives like God of War or Uncharted(or most famously FF13) for example are video files, not actually real time rendering. They use the added space of the Blu ray disk to have them at pristine quality so a gamer can't tell the difference. It would cause too much stress on the small amount of ram to have everything running in engine like a game like Halo Reach or Halo 4 for example where bungie  and 343 render all the cut scenes in engine no matter what.

If the PS3 did not have the cell and instead had a regular CPU, the PS3 would not be as powerful as 360 at all and so i guess we can be thankful for that as PS3 fans.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

lol@ Nintendo Land..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

nintendo land sucks ass.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

We've barely seen the game. 

Does this guy have any other games?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> No. Actually if we're talking technical, in general the PS3's hardware is weaker than 360's across the board. A less powerful GPU, half the ram count as well.
> 
> What gives the PS3 the edge in exclusives is the Cell(rightly so since they spent so much money developing it). The Cell was a unique beast in that it is a CPU that also could do certain GPU functions and processes, but only if they were factored into the game's base design.
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN.  After all this time i thought it was it was almost a general agreement that the PS3 was more stronger, but held back to to it's complex cell. 

I wasn't aware of most of the tricks that it did to like good. Thanks for the extra info then.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Okay, Nintendo Land is boring to watch someone else play.  Hope he switches to another game if he has one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2012)

Wii U menu!


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Ahahaha, the guy went to sleep.  What a troll.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh shit he is doing a Live stream? wut?
> 
> 
> 
> guys click!!



people are losing it after he stated "brb going to sleep"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2012)

Stop sleeping!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> people are losing it after he stated "brb going to sleep"



what a troll lol


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

Lol Triforce Johnson.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2012)

How are we supposed to see the game if he's sleeping??


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

WiiU Dream accessory. Play games while asleep.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

Brb                sleep


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> WiiU Dream accessory. Play games while asleep.



I want such a thing.


----------



## Coup (Nov 16, 2012)

Aplogies if it's been posted already, some live footage of the system and some games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Newegg came from nowhere: Wii U bundles


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Newegg came from nowhere: Wii U bundles



Very tempting for those looking for a WiiU console.  
I wonder how long before it's sold out?


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Newegg is excellent. 

Kira, I'll give it two days.


----------



## Santí (Nov 16, 2012)

My friend already pre-ordered his Black Wii-U and is coming over with it next week.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> Newegg is excellent.
> 
> Kira, I'll give it two days.



Should be great news for those wanting an extra bundle for the sole purpose of reselling it


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Should be great news for those wanting an extra bundle for the sole purpose of reselling it



I wonder how much of a profit some of those resellers will make.  $1000 Wii Us anytime soon?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

Damn you Newegg!! $40+ for next day shipping? 



heylove said:


> I wonder how much of a profit some of those resellers will make.  $1000 Wii Us anytime soon?



The Holidays have a way of turning normally savvy shoppers into desperate lunatics who feel the need to get a product solely because demand is temporarily exceeding supply. There will be those willing to spend an extra $50-$100 to get a WiiU bundle before Christmas.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 16, 2012)

What I don't get is why are they launching this with only 23 games.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2012)

Bioness said:


> What I don't get is why are they launching this with only 23 games.



23 is a good number of launch games.  The 360 only had 20.  N64 only had two.  PS3 had 12 in the US.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2012)

So i just got done playing Rayman Legends on the Wii U today, tis' was a wonderful entertainment. Despite the lack of any other demo being playable besides Rayman.

As for the Wii U gamepad itself, great build and surprisingly light besides the annoying demo-unit cord that weighed it down a bit. Overall i'm down to earth with it.  

Really looking forward to playing off-TV with the thing.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't understand that appeal most of all.

I bought a TV and HDMI and 5.1 to PLAY GAMES on not to shunt it off to tiny screen. 

Lets legitimize games, nah instead we will cede that TV and Movies are superior.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

Bioness said:


> What I don't get is why are they launching this with only 23 games.



23 is the 2nd most titles released for a console launch in history only behind the PS2 (29 titles)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ahhh I have to make that extra cash tomorrow.. a day before Launch


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2012)

23 games also means from now until March and a great deal of which have already come out now with a couple new features.

Not really launch games in the strictest sense.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

Taleran said:


> 23 games also means from now until March and a great deal of which have already come out now with a couple new features.
> 
> Not really launch games in the strictest sense.





> Nintendo has said that *50 games will be available during the "launch window" from Nov. 18 to March 2013.* (For a look at some of our favorite forthcoming games, check out: Five Wii U games you'll want to play.)  Below is the full list of all of the Wii U games that will be available immediately on Nov. 18:
> 
> New Super Mario Bros. U
> Nintendo Land
> ...



We can play semantics but Nintendo does in fact have 23 games ready and available on or before Nov.18, 2012.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I don't understand that appeal most of all.
> 
> I bought a TV and HDMI and 5.1 to PLAY GAMES on not to shunt it off to tiny screen.
> 
> Lets legitimize games, nah instead we will cede that TV and Movies are superior.



Well EXCUUUUUUUSE me for sharing different preferences on what i'm looking forward to on gaming experience.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I don't understand that appeal most of all.
> 
> I bought a TV and HDMI and 5.1 to PLAY GAMES on not to shunt it off to tiny screen.
> 
> Lets legitimize games, nah instead we will cede that TV and Movies are superior.



You're exaggeratin' a little about that last part, brah.

As for the screen, I can see how the appeal is probably lost if you live alone (I'm assuming you live alone.). Actually, the game streaming is pretty damn pointless in that respect. BUU~UT, don't forget that while Ninty are trying to appeal to the hardcore, they still have their Wii-attracted consumers to worry about; Nintendo are a family brand, so you could see where the 2nd screen would come in handy for those living room disputes. Hell, I can also see it being useful if you have a pesky roommate.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm probably going to cave and buy a Vita bundle for $200 on Black Friday. Right after paying off my WiiU pre-order. 

It shouldn't be too bad, though. I'm working double the amount I used to and I can also sell my sealed Zelda 3DS and get at least $200 profit from it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm probably going to cave and buy a Vita bundle for $200 on Black Friday. Right after paying off my WiiU pre-order.




The only factor that's keeping me in play for a PS Vita bundle is if it's the Persona 4 Golden Bundle. I can't think of any other hand held exclusive game that would force me to buy a Vita right now.

I guess I'll check to see if there are some Black Friday deals for Wiimotes. I still need an extra one.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think there is a P4: Golden bundle, is there? 

I want the AC3:L bundle.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2012)

I keep getting conflicting news on what services will be available on launch. At first they said that TVii, Hulu, Amazon Video won't be available until December, but I'm hearing that the Netflix app will be available from Day 1. 



Death-kun said:


> I don't think there is a P4: Golden bundle, is there?
> 
> I want the AC3:L bundle.



For sale on Black Friday? No. I wish though....

But P4 did have a Special Edition bundle that came with a P4 custom skin for your Vita.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I keep getting conflicting news on what services will be available on launch. At first they said that TVii, Hulu, Amazon Video won't be available until December, but I'm hearing that the Netflix app will be available from Day 1.
> 
> For sale on Black Friday? No. I wish though....
> 
> But P4 did have a Special Edition bundle that came with a P4 custom skin for your Vita.



According to some streams that have been showing WiiU footage, Netflix, Hulu, Amazon and Youtube are all confirmed to be there day one. No consistent news about TVii yet.

Oh yeah, I remember that, the Persona 4 Golden: Solid Gold Edition. If only it had been a Vita bundle that gives you a gold colored Vita.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

So, whats the difference between an analog trigger and digital trigger? And how it could cause a "problem" with racing/GC VC titles? 

I saw some GAF users pinning over the lack of an "analog" trigger for the Wii U gamepad and wonder what the big deal was for it? Since apparently they say that there will never be a third party racing game for the Wii U in the future because of it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So, whats the difference between an analog trigger and digital trigger? And how it could cause a "problem" with racing/GC VC titles?
> 
> I saw some GAF users pinning over the lack of an "analog" trigger for the Wii U gamepad and wonder what the big deal was for it? Since apparently they say that there will never be a third party racing game for the Wii U in the future because of it.



With an analog trigger there is pressure sensitivity. How fast you go depends on how much you're pushing down on the trigger. It's the difference between going for a nice drive in GTA or smashing everything in your way as you go 150 mph. A digital trigger can't do that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

Ooooooooooh, so thats what it is? 

Still, i don't see how it would be a big deal for GC VC games that actually use analog triggers since Ninty could just map them to the Gamepad's shoulder buttons just like that. Or is that another problem due to the lack of pressure sensitivity?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2012)

Its basically clickable buttons vs actual triggers like 360 or ps3 shoulder buttons. Not ideal


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

^Ah, thanks for the confirmation. 

*Epic Mickey 2: Power of Two Reviews*



> Epic Mickey 2:
> 
> OXM: 7
> Gamereactor.se: 7
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2012)

I've heard from a few people that Epic Mickey 2 was a major disappointment, but I was thinking, wasn't the first one a disappointment as well :ho?


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm still getting Epic Mickey 2, but I don't know if I'll get the Wii or PS3 version. Fuck the reviews!


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I've heard from a few people that Epic Mickey 2 was a major disappointment, but I was thinking, wasn't the first one a disappointment as well :ho?



The first was indeed a disappointment, it ended up being vastly different from what I had hoped it to be.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

I...i don't know if i should scratch off Epic Mickey 2 on my list entirely now. This sounds sad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2012)

**Giving a single iota of a fuck about game reviews**

Gaming Department confirmed as a household for sheep.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2012)

ZombiU: 4.5



> *With an uninteresting world and dull combat, the survival horror game ZombiU is a weak link in the Wii U's launch lineup.*
> 
> *THE GOOD*
> Fun multiplayer modes capitalize on game's strengths.
> ...





RE6 & ZU are equall according to Gamespot


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

> **Giving a single iota of a fuck about game reviews**
> 
> Gaming Department confirmed as a household for sheep.


I don't count reviews unless they're unanimously below 6 and under for a game. Generalizations be damned. 

@Malv.

*Remember the Skyward Sword review*

lol Gamespot.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL did you guys honestly think Epic Mickey 2 was going to be a success? 

Shit flopped worse than a fatass at a swimming pool.


You guys are probably about to jizz in each others' mouths by now.. Shit comes out tomorrow, doesn't it?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

The first one flopped in sales? 

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 17, 2012)

So the only good Wii U launch exclusive is New Super Mario Bros. U? Awesome, now I even feel less guilty about waiting two to three years before actually buying the console.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

By the time 3D Mario/Zelda are shown next year i'll betting 7 and a half months until you cave in.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I don't count reviews unless they're unanimously below 6 and under for a game. Generalizations be damned.
> 
> *@Malv.
> 
> ...


 well that review of ZombiU has to be one of the worst I have ever read. The reviewer came out as unprofessional. But it is what it is. Edge gave the game a 7. They are really brutal with their review so not shocking.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> By the time 3D Mario/Zelda are shown next year i'll betting 7 and a half months until you cave in.



_If_ they come out that soon, lol. It'll likely be 2014 or 2015 before we see either one actually released.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

Every wiiu game and wiiu itself failing in sales horribly would bring me much, much joy.

Games I can see but console itself probably not, sadly, too many tools in the world.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

> well that review of ZombiU has to be one of the worst I have ever read. The reviewer came out as unprofessional. But it is what it is. Edge gave the game a 7. They are really brutal with their review so not shocking.



But didn't Edge gave that shitty MGS3D port a higher score than RE:R?  Not that i'm surprised about their harshness though.



Ultimania said:


> _If_ they come out that soon, lol. It'll likely be 2014 or 2015 before we see either one actually released.



And thats a big.fat.*IF.* Though i can see Zelda 3D being the case, unless it's about the 3DS one.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> _If_ they come out that soon, lol. It'll likely be 2014 or 2015 before we see either one actually released.



ZombiU is my only incentive, but that shit isn't enough to make me buy the console launch day.

Zelda? Pshh, I barely took a second's look at Skyward Sword.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> *Every wiiu game and wiiu itself failing in sales horribly would bring me much, much joy.*
> 
> Games I can see but console itself probably not, sadly, too many tools in the world.


 really? is like me saying that I am enjoying Vita failing which I am not


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2012)

I am.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Sony wishes Nintendo much success with Wii U*



> Rising tide lifts all boats. Any time there is attention to the industry, any time there is attention to gaming it?s a good thing for us. It takes a village of creativity to ultimately push technological boundaries. I think Nintendo has a great heritage in the business, they certainly surprised a lot of people with the success of the Wii. They?ve got great heritage in their first party development, and I?m interested to see what happens with it. But I think anything that draws attention to gaming is good for companies like us that live and die in this business, so I wish them a lot of success.


 - President and CEO of Sony Computer Entertainment America Jack Tretton


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Zelda? Pshh, I barely took a second's look at Skyward Sword.



STFU Shion, Skyward Sword is like one of the best Zelda games...hell, one of the best games ever made.  

That, and it actually made motion controls fun.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2012)

thats because if it works, Sony is gonna release their own better TV-Controller-Thingy


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Soo tomorrow.. ZombiU + BO2 + WiiU


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like my console is scheduled to arrive on Monday, but my games will be delivered on Tuesday. Damn you Amazon


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Every wiiu game and wiiu itself failing in sales horribly would bring me much, much joy.
> 
> Games I can see but console itself probably not, sadly, *too many tools in the world.*





Thanks for describing yourself in the bold, it's post like these that make the gaming community look like it's ceased with 3rd grade childish mentality. Pathetic and undeserving of any attention.



Ultimania said:


> STFU Shion, Skyward Sword is like one of the best Zelda games...hell, one of the best games ever made.
> 
> That, and it actually made motion controls fun.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> STFU Shion, Skyward Sword is like one of the best Zelda games...hell, one of the best games ever made.
> 
> That, and it actually made motion controls fun.



As someone who enjoyed Skyward Sword, this is a load of bullshit. Sorry.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

Personal preferences i suppose?  What did you not like about Skyward Sword, Death?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Looks like my console is scheduled to arrive on Monday, but my games will be delivered on Tuesday. *Damn you Amazon *


wut?  Amazon beef with Nintendo conspiracy


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> thats because if it works, Sony is gonna release their own better TV-Controller-Thingy



Wouldn't expect anything less from them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wut?  Amazon beef with Nintendo conspiracy



I chose next Day shipping for my Gamestop and Amazon purchases. Gamestop manages to have it processed and ready to be delivered for Monday (started processing on Friday) while Amazon requires an additional day since they don't start processing until the actual day of the products release (Sunday).

So, don't expect me here tomorrow. I'll be sleeping in a cave while you bastards get your stuff on time


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Omg Gamestop just called me


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

lolrly? what are they saying???


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> lolrly? what are they saying???



Wii U is on the way to the store Sunday morning


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Personal preferences i suppose?  What did you not like about Skyward Sword, Death?



It's somewhere in the Zelda thread, maybe i'll fish it tomorrow.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> STFU Shion, Skyward Sword is like one of the best Zelda games...hell, one of the best games ever made.
> 
> That, and it actually made motion controls fun.



You're going to get butthurt like the rest if these fools did when I said I hated Paper Mario?

Zelda is nowhere near being the best game ever. Remove the cock from your mouth and speak clearly.

And who, again, said anything about motion controls?

Nobody.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> thats because if it works, Sony is gonna release their own better TV-Controller-Thingy



That is called an App for the VITA. It already does Cross Play and transfarring and all that other stuff and is tied to the same PSN account.


On the Skyward Sword talk how many games did you end up actually having fun with the MotionPlus with in the end?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2012)

So i hear one of those newfangled "game boxes" is coming out soon


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So i hear one of those newfangled "game boxes" is coming out soon



It's going to sell like free lemonade on a blistering hot day.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> *Zelda is nowhere near being the best game ever.* Remove the cock from your mouth and speak clearly.


So.....much.....wrong.......*cringes fists extremely tight*


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2012)

Reading back it seems that the Gamespot review for ZombieU and other places some people are running into the same problem I was having a feeling that second screen is going to cause.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So.....much.....wrong.......*cringes fists extremely tight*


Don't be mad homie. :ho



Taleran said:


> Reading back it seems that the Gamespot review for ZombieU and other places some people are running into the same problem I was having a feeling that second screen is going to cause.



Which is?


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2012)

> It comes as no surprise that GameStop has revealed that there are over 1.2 million preorders for Wii U games, alongside sitting on 500,000 consoles allocated for consumers across the nation. The good news is that this puts the software ratio for the Wii U at 2.4 games for each console sold, which is double that of the Wii at launch.





That's a pretty good start especially considering that the numbers are just for Gamestop.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 17, 2012)

My main problem with the entire design ethos of the WiiU is that console games on a TV work the best when your hands know where everything is on the controller so you no longer have to look down at them to play the game. Hand Eye coordination where both the Hands the Eyes have separate but important tasks that make the experience work. Having an actual second screen on the controller completely shatters that immersion. 

You are constantly aware of the screen and unable to really get pulled into what is on the TV. Not to mention the current way tablet / smartphone use people have been so trained to look down at something other than their TV which is a scary slope.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2012)

That thing I said earlier about Amazon being bastards....not so much. 

Got my confirmation that my games will be arriving on Monday.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Every wiiu game and wiiu itself failing in sales horribly would bring me much, much joy.
> 
> Games I can see but console itself probably not, sadly, too many tools in the world.



You dont have a fucking right to ever identify yourself as a gamer now get the *fucking bleach * ya pussy!


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So.....much.....wrong.......*cringes fists extremely tight*



For what? It's not.
You need to go see a doctor about your unnecessary-cringe-o-lexia sounds like it's starting to interfere with your reason


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

I was only joking, smart one.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I was only joking, *smart one. *



I prefer to go by "Mylordandsaviorensoriki" all one word.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2012)

Picking up my WiiU Deluxe tomorrow... I won't be able to open it until Christmas, so I'll drown my sorrows with the Vita on Black Friday.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cleaning my room, getting HD TV ready. Moving my Wii to the right side, Wii U is going to be on the left. PS3 is going to stay on the bottom of the TV stand.

I am watching this too:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Cleaning my room, getting HD TV ready. Moving my Wii to the right side, Wii U is going to be on the left. PS3 is going to stay on the bottom of the TV stand.
> 
> I am watching this too:



You're picking up your console tomorrow morning or are you doing the mid night release? 

And lol, your setup is almost similar to mine. 

Currently, I have my PS3 on the bottom right stand, my Wii and Gamecube on the Top right stand and I cleared space on the Top left stand for the WiiU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

Just so we're clear, can you actually send invites to friends on the Wii U to add them to your friends list?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Just so we're clear, can you actually send invites to friends on the Wii U to add them to your friends list?



Rich ‏@RichIGN
So adding is relatively simple. Click '+' or hit Register Friend and enter their Nintendo Network ID (which is just a name). They confim.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank god.......


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2012)

Those people are fracking ridiculous XD

Lol @ dude video chatting while playing his vita Xd


Lol at the people saying to make the mtn dew and the coke zero fight Xd


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow, so many anti Vita comments. 

EDIT: Oh WOW.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Devs can set price and sales on Wii U's eShop (free patches and DLC for them too)*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2012)

that's a great step forward, nintendo called the opening shot in terms of pro consumer activity next gen(besides the whole region locking thing of course)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2012)

BITCH BETTER NOT HAVE TOUCHED MY WEATHER APP!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

lol typical console war fantrolls at their finest in the comment section.

@Update details.



Now hurry up and friggin' fix the OS slowdowns Nintendo.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2012)

> - You can also indicate if you are a beginning gamer, intermediate or expert.



Watch almost everyone indicate themselves as experts.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Especially some of the kiddies who migrated from XBL. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Devs can set price and sales on Wii U's eShop (free patches and DLC for them too)*


FREE PATCHES/DLC?!?!?!??! WOOT!!!!! pekpekpek


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

And PSN trolls, let's not be mutually exclusive here


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh, definitely those.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2012)

If anyone does Wii-to-WiiU transfer, please say how that goes. Particularly if you have a hacked Wii. I doubt it'll really matter, but just curious.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2012)

Just got back from Best Buy midnight release. Didn't have a preorder, but they had about 33 extra Deluxe consoles for the launch. I was number 25 and was a fairly simple process. Too tired to set it up tonight, but I will definitely have fun tomorrow.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 18, 2012)

Wii U teardown live .....


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I was only joking, smart one.



Lol no.

No you weren't.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just got back from Best Buy midnight release. Didn't have a preorder, but they had about 33 extra Deluxe consoles for the launch. I was number 25 and was a fairly simple process. Too tired to set it up tonight, but I will definitely have fun tomorrow.



congrats!!!

and omg Amazing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoE2uoFF26w[/YOUTUBE]

see why I want this game?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Going to pick up my deluxe this morning.  My Gamestop opens at 9 AM.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll get one at 11 when my store opens, if the name I want is taken I'm going to rage so fucking hard.

Triforce got the first Wii U at Nintendo World, lucky fuck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2012)

Who showed awesome cod wii gameplay again?
NVM
[YOUTUBE]EL8WQyMEVQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Nov 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Devs can set price and sales on Wii U's eShop (free patches and DLC for them too)*



Nintendo already won in the indie dev department unless Microsoft/Sony wisens up.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 18, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Nintendo already won in the indie dev department unless Microsoft/Sony wisens up.



You can't already win something when the other 2 have quite a great list of titles already available and still coming out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

*Wii U Ram efficiency lower than 360 and PS3 after partial teardown*



My god, the bottlenecks in this thing are off the charts.

And some people said this was going to compete favorably with PS4 and 720? 

Either way, i'm still buying one after the holidays. But Nintendo's got to get their house in order with great first party software.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

....Slower Ram? My god.....

We still don't even know about the GPU/CPU teardown yet so we'll have to wait for that soon. Plus the Edram amount/speed are not confirmed either. But in a way, could there at least be any other specs inside that could cover such a slow RAM?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

the edram is supposedly mostly for framebuffer, so it may not fix much even though that's where you would typically look to offset slower main ram :/

and from the rumors, the CPU may not be so hot either. To actually have to literally look to the GPU as the only saving grace of this console is very disappointing, and who knows how that's going to turn out.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Wii U Ram efficiency lower than 360 and PS3 after partial teardown*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh come on Nintendo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Wii U Ram efficiency lower than 360 and PS3 after partial teardown*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that explains certain ports.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

> he edram is supposedly mostly for framebuffer, so it may not fix much even though that's where you would typically look to offset slower main ram :/
> 
> and from the rumors, the CPU may not be so hot either. To actually have to literally look to the GPU as the only saving grace of this console is very disappointing, and who knows how that's going to turn out.



If so, then i wonder what made Nintendo decide on a slower amount of RAM speed for the Wii U. 

I'm sure the GPU could pull off just fine. Though the CPU on the other hand is still debatable until further notice, not that i _totally_ expect it to outclass current gen but who knows. Well there's that, and the architecture which are current +'s for the console. But as we see fit, i don't even know what to say for how future third party support will turn out for next gen. If it becomes another Wii situation then i'll have to rely on my handheld with Wii capabilities/advanced shaders (3DS) for quality third party support and the PS4 for the other half again...



> Well, that explains certain ports.



I honestly still doubt thats the case, and that EA/Tecmo where just half-assing around.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

^ Simply, they did it because they are cheap. Not as a slight against them. But literally, even as a consumer, you can buy 2gb of DDR3 ram off the shelf for less than 10 bucks.

It just stands to reason that blowing their budget on the game pad had them scrambling for savings in other areas, and the console hardware suffered for that.

Considering the gamepad is their whole premise behind the console, they have a lot banking on it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Well ain't that a lovely bid. 

I see, then. Not that i'm too surprised since the gamepad costs are that high with it's low latency and such. 

Btw hypothetically speaking, could there be any possible ways for Nintendo to at least increase the Ram speed up to being almost slightly better than the PS3/360's?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Well enough of gloomsville. I was checking out some vids of CODBO2 on Wii U and it looked very comparable to BO2 on 360. No dynamic shadowing, but very comparable.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2012)

Is there anyone here who honestly believes that this gamepad will somehow pave the way to a "golden age" of gaming?

It's a god damn glorified DS controller, except the second screen is outside the console. It's not gonna change the core design of developers who just want to make good traditional games. They don't want to think outside the box, they just want to make good games.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Btw hypothetically speaking, could there be any possible ways for Nintendo to at least increase the Ram speed up to being almost slightly better than the PS3/360's?



They could overclock the RAM I suppose but they certainly aren't going to be doing that since that can cause instability.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Ah, i see.

I'm still waiting Edram teardown before we can all flip out about this though.



> Well enough of gloomsville. I was checking out some vids of CODBO2 on Wii U and it looked very comparable to BO2 on 360. No dynamic shadowing, but very comparable.



We also have AC3 which is reported to be the same as the other twins along with SASRT which sports higher resolution textures and a slightly better locked(?) framerate. :ho


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is there anyone here who honestly believes that this gamepad will somehow pave the way to a "golden age" of gaming?
> 
> It's a god damn glorified DS controller, except the second screen is outside the console. It's not gonna change the core design of developers who just want to make good traditional games. They don't want to think outside the box, they just want to make good games.




Developers aren't being forced to use the gamepad in any significant way if they don't want to. So, they're free to make good games or make good games that utilize the gamepad in different ways, there's no reason why they can't do either, or.



Anyway... WiiU get!

[/IMG]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Developers they want consistency. All hardware adjustments will stay the same after launch. If they were going to overclock the ram, it would have had to have been before they shipped. These are retail units people are looking at now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm curious, if the Ram amount was higher/slightly faster than current gen then would there have been more positive impressions and less possible bottlenecks?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 18, 2012)

Heh its getting close to 500 on ebay already.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

Why _care_ about the fucking ram so much?

Can't you people just be happy with your system and call it a day? Shit.

Now, today is already 11 hours into launch day. Anyone have something worth sharing who owns the damn thing yet?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm curious, if the Ram amount was higher/slightly faster than current gen then would there have been more positive impressions and less possible bottlenecks?



Well, it would be _better_ than the current situation. That's one way of looking at it. But your right, until we get the full EDRAM, CPU and GPU picture, we can't say anything definitively. But its not looking very hot


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Indeed. Also another thing i'd like to ask. If the GPU/Edram/CPU are at least token in a positive light as long as they aren't slouches, then would that at least making up for the supposed RAM speed shortcoming?


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Why _care_ about the fucking ram so much?



Because it's an important aspect that greatly affects a console.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 18, 2012)

Huh watching the GT review for NintendoLand I didn't see it mentioned that some of the multiplayer modes not only use the Nunchuck but the MotionPlus too.

Good luck getting full sets of 4 of those combos together.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Indeed. Also another thing i'd like to ask. If the GPU/Edram/CPU are at least token in a positive light as long as they aren't slouches, then would that at least making up for the supposed RAM speed shortcoming?



The GPU is a GPGPU. Like a reverse Cell in PS3, it is a GPU that can do CPU processes. So even if the CPU is weak, it can pick up the slack. Basically, we should be looking at the GPU right now as the saving grace.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

Alright finished eating my lunch/breakfast, gonna hook this sucker up, I won't post any impressions right away cause, well, gotta wait on that update. I have good internet speeds at my house, so I'll let you guys know if speed makes any difference in how long it takes to update.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The GPU is a GPGPU. Like a reverse Cell, it is a GPU that can do CPU processes. So even if the CPU is weak, it can pick up the slack. Basically, we should be looking at the GPU right now as the saving grace.


Ah, gotcha.  Yeah, hopefully the GPU can at least give people an optimistic view on the Wii U's hardware. Since GAF is already drawing conclusions that the console is already weaker than current gen.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

Letting this fucking game pad charge, from what I read it takes 2.5 hours to completely charge, oh joy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

You can still play on it while it's recharging though. :ho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Exacta. Now all we need to do is wait and see until further tear downs are finished. 

Also Inu, which is your current status on the Wii U's power? Obviously we don't know of the GPU yet, but beforehand would you bet that it's hardware tech is around current gen/moderately more powerful, or something more?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

I know how to fix the RAM problem! :33


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2012)

Why are you so concerned about RAM speeds when all you are going to play is Mario? :ho


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2012)

Have to say, this screen is pretty damn nice.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2012)

So Zombie U seems to be meh at best. Well no reason to pick up Wii U till later down the line now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm waiting next year so i'm good.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Why are you so concerned about RAM speeds when all you are going to play is Mario? :ho



Wow. You guessed what i will be playing first when i get a Wii U.  (Getting New Super Mario Bros U for free on Black Friday at Old Navy lol)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Exacta. Now all we need to do is wait and see until further tear downs are finished.
> 
> Also Inu, which is your current status on the Wii U's power? Obviously we don't know of the GPU yet, but beforehand would you bet that it's hardware tech is around current gen/moderately more powerful, or something more?



Based only on what we know so far is hard to say.  If we're just taking it at face value though and scale the other components to the ram speed(and trust me this is as bullshit as possible, only my personal guess based on evolving conditions and a portion of the full story), i'd say 50%, maybe double at most the power overall of 360. 

Nintendo is saving money in this kind of area. So while i expect the GPU to be more powerful than 360's and do more things to offset weaknesses in other areas of the Wii U, its not going to be by a "wow there is a clear difference" margin.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

Well set the whole thing up. Gotta say, setting it up to control my DirecTv and TV was the easiest thing I've ever done, less then a minute and everything was ready to go. Once I set it up to pick up my network, I clicked the "TV" button and I switched to watching some TV while I wait. Pretty nifty.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Wow. You guessed what i will be playing first when i get a Wii U.  (Getting New Super Mario Bros U for free on Black Friday at Old Navy lol)



Of course I did. I know you love dem sidescrollers.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Based only on what we know so far is hard to say.  If we're just taking it at face value though and scale the other components to the ram speed(and trust me this is as bullshit as possible, only my personal guess based on evolving conditions and a portion of the full story), i'd say 50%, maybe double at most the power overall of 360.
> 
> Nintendo is saving money in this kind of area. So while i expect the GPU to be more powerful than 360's and do more things to offset weaknesses in other areas of the Wii U, its not going to be by a "wow there is a clear difference" margin.



I guess that guesstimate isn't entirely out of the question then. Oh well, lets play the "wait and see" game then. But even then, 50% was also on my mind as well. Though i do wonder what kind of bottleknecks the PS4/720 will have, and how porting next gen titles will look like on the Wii U which i'm still praying to god it's not like the Wii. But with what we have so far...

Though we all gotta admit that at least Nintendo finally ditched their shoddy online infrastructure that they've been known for in the past years and showed off that they _are_ capable of making a nice one like the big 3, and i'm sure indies will be happy with the free patch/DLC news. Especially with how they balance their system's heat and such to not break down (ala RROD/YLOD).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Erm, best not to go there JUST YET. There are quite a few people who have already bricked their wii u's by accidentally shutting off their consoles while the mandatory update was going. And the OS seems to be very slow and clunky going by reports with up to 30 second delays just switching through pages.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

The first one seems to be a fault of the user. The second one though, i forgot that. A Valid criticism since the OS does seem rather slow as hell. But i'd wager it's probably from either limited servers or that the OS isn't finished from being properly optimized and such. 

Maybe i should've said in terms of content some functions like the NNID and such.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't know about the reports of the update taking forever, mine seems to be going rather smoothly for a 5gig update.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

How long has your been taking, Sotei?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, i cannot stop laughing for some reason.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Of course I did. I know you love dem sidescrollers.



They're awesome. :33


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Erm, best not to go there JUST YET. There are quite a few people who have already bricked their wii u's by accidentally shutting off their consoles while the mandatory update was going. And the OS seems to be very slow and clunky going by reports with up to 30 second delays just switching through pages.



30 second delays in switching through pages.  What.  Makes one wonder if it the console was running on a P3 cpu.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

@Senju

Well there are a lot of people holding onto the EDRAM for a turnaround. But it seems unlikely that it will yield huge improvements.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2012)

So many conflicting reviews for ZombiU. I get my copy in a couple of days, but I believe I will enjoy it. How can you go wrong with zombies? 

Did anyone bother picking up Scribblenauts? I heard it was actually pretty fun.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

> @Senju
> 
> Well there are a lot of people holding onto the EDRAM for a turnaround. But it seems unlikely that it will yield huge improvements.



You may have a point, though at best we are better off either praying or biting our nails off for what is about the be revealed of the Edram. Unless, Nintendo actually made the Ram speed low on purpose to compensate for something regarding the Edram itself....

Though, i wonder what would happen if the Ram speed count was actually partially misleading from the tear down people LOL i 98.9% doubt that.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Letting this fucking game pad charge, from what I read it takes 2.5 hours to completely charge, oh joy.




I have a plug near my bed, no problems playing with it while it charges, although I can sympathize with anyone who doesn't.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> How long has your been taking, Sotei?




I started at 12:40 and I'm about 3/4 of the way done, I'm looking at it being done in a little under or over an hour. We'll see.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Nintendo games in HD with an actual account system and good online.

Good enough for me. My gaming PC has the only specs I care about.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 18, 2012)

Man this 5 GB update really is troublesome. If nintendo doesn't do something about it like pre-loading it into unboxed models I might not buy a wii u at all. Not with the slow as Internet and power outages I have in my country.

But I was planing on waiting what the other two will be offering before I buy this one.

If the wii u is just slightly better than current gen then It could have the same treatment as the wii.

I might only game on the iMac I might buy later via bootcamp.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo games in HD with an actual account system and good online.
> 
> Good enough for me. My gaming PC has the only specs I care about.



Pretty much have to agree 100% this. Anyone that talks about their console specs, especially Playstation and XBOX whores I just look at my PC and smile because it crushes those consoles as well as the next gen consoles into the ground.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, update complete. Took 55 minutes. Not bad, I don't see why people got all bent out of shape about it. I guess there are some impatient suckers out there.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo games in HD with an actual account system and good online.
> 
> Good enough for me. My gaming PC has the only specs I care about.



I might take a look @ PC gaming, provided if the PS4 pulls another PS3 price tag again. Is PC gaming really _all that_ btw?



Violent-nin said:


> Pretty much have to agree 100% this. Anyone that talks about their console specs, especially Playstation and XBOX whores I just look at my PC and smile because it crushes those consoles as well as the next gen consoles into the ground.



Even after the next gen consoles come out, raw PC power will still curb stomp them in performance (as long as devs are competent in porting titles on it).


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's some before and after shots.


*Before the WiiU*



*After the WiiU*


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Is PC gaming really _all that_ btw?



what type of question is that


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> Pretty much have to agree 100% this. Anyone that talks about their console specs, especially Playstation and XBOX whores I just look at my PC and smile because it crushes those consoles as well as the next gen consoles into the ground.



Whenever people crow about PC gaming and how they just invest in PC's if they want graphics, i just laugh 

Because its not PC's that dictate the base limit for technological advances(in terms of graphics and otherwise), its console.

You can have the highest resolution in the world and the cleanest IQ possible. But it hardly matters if the underlying game is subject to the same rules as hardware 7 years old. That became the case during the modern era, and it will continue going forward.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> what type of question is that


Don't answer my question with a *question*, bub!


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Don't answer my question with a *question*, bub!



There are tons of games for PC, more than any single console. So I wouldn't expect to have a bad time just gaming on your PC, if anything you might not even see the point of buying a console .


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

And of course my name is taken, off to the back up plan as expected.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 18, 2012)

@inuhanyou. No just that,but to get the graphics performance most pc gamers gloat about,you have to pay twice as much as you do for a console. 

The only reason I'm moving to pc gaming is because I wanna live a pirates life.

Yo ho yo ho a pirates life is for me


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Here's some before and after shots.
> 
> 
> *Before the WiiU*
> ...



Those aren't even pictures


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't like that kind of illegal activity steven


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Those aren't even pictures




What do you mean?


Anyway, my Nintendo ID is "VicHellion" feel free to add me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> @inuhanyou. No just that,but to get the graphics performance most pc gamers gloat about,you have to pay twice as much as you do for a console.



haha, what? I think you're unaware on how expensive consoles can be. You can get a PC that is stronger than any console for like 400 dollars (US dollars). When the PS3 came out it was like 700 dollars.

Console gaming is only cheap now because it is the end of a cycle ~_~.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

^ A bit of misinformation. You can't directly compare a PC to launch PS3 because PS3 had other factors contributing to its cost besides its ability to play games at a modern level. A better comparison would be launch 360. 399 for the elite package which was much cheaper than a high end rig at the time with similar specs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2012)

Sotei said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> Anyway, my Nintendo ID is "VicHellion" feel free to add me.



Because according to my computer they are 1 pixel tall


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> haha, what? I think you're unaware on how expensive consoles can be. You can get a PC that is stronger than any console for like 400 dollars (US dollars). When the PS3 came out it was like 700 dollars.
> 
> Console gaming is only cheap now because it is the end of a cycle ~_~.



A good gaming pc that can run battlefield 3 at 60 Fraps with a good monitor will cost you more than that. I know you can get a pc that is slightly better than ps3 for 400$,but getting one that is overwhelmingly powerful is way more expensive. 

Also I was referring to pc gamers who gloat about running demanding games on ultra yet they pay more than twice what console gamers pay.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ A bit of misinformation. You can't directly compare a PC to launch PS3 because PS3 had other factors contributing to its cost besides its ability to play games at a modern level.


 . It isn't important why a console is expensive, if the general point is "PC gaming is more expensive than console gaming. If anything, the fact that you have to pay for stuff like Blu-Ray which is one of the things that spiked the PS3s price would be an argument against the point of "PC Gaming is twice as expensive as console gaming". You buy parts when you make a rig, therefore you have the ability to cut prices on things you do not want. 





> A better comparison would be launch 360. 399 for the elite package which was much cheaper than a high end rig at the time with similar specs.


 If anything this is the opinion that is misinformed. For one, 360 had terrible hardware, you're literally only taking into account "graphical power". You're also not being realistic about the scenario. If you were to get a PC with similar specs a year after, a 360 would not be a much cheaper option in the slightest.


PC parts are only expensive because they are brand new, not because they are so much more powerful compared to older parts. The newest PC part could be twice as more expensive as something that is only a year older but only be marginally better. So the entire point about spending a ton of money on a rig would only go to people who do not know how to properly build PCs or people who like collecting the latest hardware that comes out. To make a legitimate gaming PC is not that expensive, and if you just have a casual PC that can run games is more cost efficient than any console (especially when you take into account the things not gaming related to a PC).




> A good gaming pc that can run battlefield 3 at 60 Fraps with a good monitor will cost you more than that. I know you can get a pc that is slightly better than ps3 for 400$,but getting one that is overwhelmingly powerful is way more expensive.
> 
> Also I was referring to pc gamers who gloat about running demanding games on ultra yet they pay more than twice what console gamers pay.



Nope. 400-500 you can run BF3 at pretty high settings with out any framerate dropping. No debate, my computer can do it, I know plenty of other peoples rigs who can do it. I only know one person who spends a lot of money on parts, and that's because he loves to throw his money away. If you're spending more money than that to play a game like BF3, then that's because your intentionally trying to spend as much money as possible :ho.

The trick is to buy the parts that are only 2 years old. You get nearly the same quality way cheaper.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2012)

Getting newer, but cheaper parts is always the way to go.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

This is why I refused to buy this shit launch day. 

To sum up most of what I've read on this bitch: "WHY DOESN'T IT HAVE MORE RAM?!"

"WHY IS IT TAKING FOREVER TO UPDATE?!"

"WHY CAN'T YOU CUM FASTER?!"

Pretty much sums it up.. 

@Sotei

Have you even _played_ your bullshit yet?


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well the pc I'm planing to get has the intel quad core I7 with ivy bridge,invidia GeForce gtx 680MX,and 8 GB of ram  

I'm not throwing my money away


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Well the pc I'm planing to get has the intel quad core I7 with ivy bridge,invidia GeForce gtx 680MX,and 8 GB of ram
> 
> I'm not throwing my money away



Are we supposed to be excited or impressed?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (11 members and 3 guests)Asakuna no Senju, steveht93, "Shion", Hollow Prince, Gundam Meister, Inuhanyou, St NightRazr, Sotei, Violent-nin



My my....

EDIT: Damn. 



> Are we supposed to be excited or impressed?



Neither. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

Dropped significantly. ^


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> -snip-




Nowhere did i state that i was backing up steven's argument about whether either PC gaming vs console gaming in terms of cost is better.

My whole point is that your rebuttal about how PS3's launch price was expensive and thus PC gaming is cheaper than console gaming is faulty.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, see, now the lurker count rose.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because according to my computer they are 1 pixel tall



Hmm that's odd, I took them with my iPhone4 and then uploaded them to my Mac, resized them in order to not post giant pics. Weird. Oh well. 




"Shion" said:


> This is why I refused to buy this shit launch day.
> 
> To sum up most of what I've read on this bitch: "WHY DOESN'T IT HAVE MORE RAM?!"
> 
> ...



Yeah man, I'm playing Mario U right now, pretty awesome. I was messing around with everything else at first but now I'm playing. Walked around my house and it seems I can play it pretty much everywhere. This thing is pretty sweet, no complaints on my part... yet. Then again I'm not a complainer, if shit goes wrong... oh well, gotta deal with it.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

First impression?

How does your penis feel?


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Are we supposed to be excited or impressed?



I demand idolization


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

You ain't gettin' it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey, hypothetically speaking again. What would happen if the Wii U were confirmed to have a "gDDR3 RAM"?


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 18, 2012)

So I see that the Wii U launch is having a few problems. It's a good thing that I decided to wait on buying a Wii U...oh fuck what the hell am I doing here!? 

/me runs away.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, get the fuck out.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

No, get over here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hey, hypothetically speaking again. What would happen if the Wii U were confirmed to have a "gDDR3 RAM"?



What do you mean by "what would happen"?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

I mean as in how would it bode for the RAM speed situation if it was confirmed to "have" a gDDR3 RAM.  Probably won't make too much of a difference, but just wondering.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 18, 2012)

I wonder if the 3rd kingdom hearts and the next final fantasy will be on the wii u.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I wonder if the 3rd kingdom hearts and the next final fantasy will be on the wii u.



Thats currently a big if. Whether S.E. see's the Wii U as a viable market to multiplat those IPs on it.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

If they want money, then yes.

Fucking obviously.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Thats currently a big if. Whether S.E. see's the Wii U as a viable market to multiplat those IPs on it.



The graphical power of the other two will play an important role as well in whether it's gonna be on wii u or not.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2012)

KH3 will be out on the ps3 by the time the ps5 is out.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Still waiting for that answer on gDDR3RAM......someone....


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> final fantasy versus will be out on the ps3 by the time the ps5 is out.



Fixed... kingdom hearts 3 is confirmed for ps 9


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I mean as in how would it bode for the RAM speed situation if it was confirmed to "have" a gDDR3 RAM.  Probably won't make too much of a difference, but just wondering.



Well not much really because the ram speed is still low in comparison to the other consoles. There are upsides and downsides to each, but gDDR3 is easier to clock to higher speeds and has more of an impact on GPU performance whereas regular general purpose DDR3 like the Wii U has is generally suited for CPU tasks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you. I mearly asked since some GAF members in the "Wii U/slow RAM" thread bought up "gDDR3 RAM" as to it being used in the Wii U since it was stated to be an "optimized low powered version" of this other "GDDR3" RAM thing. And since the Wii U is build among low power consumption......but again i'm mearly bringing this up from the current conversations on the thread since it kinda made me a little curious to share about it.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

But... It doesn't have it.

Therefore, why?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Shion. Can you guesstimate what the defines geometry, texture, AA, and polygon count?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Shion. Can you guesstimate what the defines geometry, texture, AA, and polygon count?



Well, obviously... Come on now.

You fuckers have been blabbering about it for 50 pages or so.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Well go ahead then, give me some answers.

*Baby gurl.*


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

My sweet ass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> My sweet ass.





*B*tch plz....*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Thank you. I mearly asked since some GAF members in the "Wii U/slow RAM" thread bought up "gDDR3 RAM" as to it being used in the Wii U since it was stated to be an "optimized low powered version" of this other "GDDR3" RAM thing. And since the Wii U is build among low power consumption......but again i'm mearly bringing this up from the current conversations on the thread since it kinda made me a little curious to share about it.



Well GDDR3 is a whole nother kind of ram. But it serves generally the same purpose as gDDR3 as a GPU supporter. And yes, gDDR3 is supposed to be low powered because of cost. But generally, DDR3 is basically just off the shelf ram used in non gaming computers for traditional tasks. Find any cheap computer at a store and it probably uses DDR3 standard ram.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

I see, once again thanks for the info. 

Now when are those mother efferz gonna tear down the freakin' GPU/CPU already.....


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

There's your answer.


I knew some fucker would chime in.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

They'll probably keep it all secret so we can tear our hair out


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 18, 2012)

So I think one of you actually cared when I posted my story about getting a WiiU without pre-ordering...

Well... The GamePad is charging as we speak...


*Spoiler*: __ 




(Actually, it stopped not long before the photo was taken...)




I wanted to buy my WiiU at a game store that sells old games as well but they told me yesterday as I was doing my errands that they won't be getting any in until Wednesday or Thursday.

So I checked Target, considering the last time I was there, they said they'll get 18 in, and ten were already pre-ordered.

Well it turned out they were getting more... WAY MORE. 

With 75 Deluxe and some odd amount of the Basic. With the pre-orders counting that lead up to about 70 Deluxe they were just selling out to the general public.

So the plan was to get up at 4:00AM, and go wait in the obvious big line.

And this is where Shion will get a laugh, if not more of you...


















_I was the only one in line._


















For at least two and a half hours but those were two and a half hours I could've gotten some more sleep... But seeing as I normally wake up that early for work, it didn't really matter.

The line of people including myself when the store opened at 8 rounded to about a handful. But I was kinda busy talking to the guys behind me in line to really care how big (or in this case how small) the line was. So I got the first WiiU from my local Target, got New Super Mario Bros. U because that was the only game I could afford at the moment, and promptly left for home after saying goodbye to the new friends I made purchasing their WiiU for themselves and their friend.




After getting it home, I promptly opened it and set it up. The usual information was needed and then the system update...

Needless to say a few rounds of Billiards was enough to hold the wait on that aside... Probably could've played one more round...

And I played NintendoLand first. Balloon Trip Breeze and the Yoshi Cart were really all I did because I wanted to test it out. Long introduction to the thing though...

Afterwards, New Super Mario Bros. U, which I'm going to get back into after I post here. I posted something on Miiverse after 1-3: "Yoshi's are Awesome" (or something like that.)




Well, I didn't need to pre-order... I'm going to have to wait though for any other game, perhaps there will be specials for Black Friday on WiiU games where I buy one get one free or something, because I had forgotten Assassin's Creed 3 is on the WiiU, and I want that... Either that or Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing (Since there's no Mario Kart yet...)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> There's your answer.
> 
> 
> I knew some fucker would chime in.







> They'll probably keep it all secret so we can tear our hair out


I'm already getting to the point of being bald. 

@Drunkenwhale:

Very fascinating.....especially you stocks part.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> First impression?
> 
> How does your penis feel?



Well... hmm, it feels like a fuck buddy came over dressed extra slutty, a lot more visually appealing and when you get down to business, it's feel good, feels familiar. I'm sure once the next 3D Mario comes out it'll be a lot more exciting, like a new chick, exciting and new, where you don't know if you're gonna get a super freak or not.

So over all, the WiiU feels like a nice fuck buddy. That's not a bad thing at all.

Now to be serious for a sec. Hopefully Nintendo releases an update to the "TV remote" functionality, it's pretty bare bones right now, I should be able to do everything with this thing, not just the most minimal of controls. I shouldn't have to cycle through the different inputs, I should be able to pick the one I want. Every time I cycle to the PS3 input, my PS3 comes on, this is unacceptable. I should be able to go into my play list, go to a previous channel, set recording and all those things I'm used to.




steveht93 said:


> The graphical power of the other two will play an important role as well in whether it's gonna be on wii u or not.



Not just the graphical power, budgets as well. Will all developers be able to put out budget friendly titles on the PS4 and NextBox without breaking the bank. Have you noticed how many studios went under this generation... a shit load. if SONY and MS shoot for the moon in regards to power they'll push smaller developers away. That probably gives the WiiU a nice advantage, smaller developers who want to make games and not go up against the power houses might just side with the WiiU, since budgets won't be as inflated.

Look at Atlus for example, they've completely been absent this generation, they've only released one in house game, "Catherine". Budgets are going to be a big deal next gen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Got my Wii U. It seem they gave me the last one. Display one on the store. 



So WiiuPad charging. Long ass update on the way too. Time to eat something and get ready.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

So *that's* what you look like IRL.


----------



## J. Fooly (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't care how bland the reviews were for Nintendoland. Shit is cash.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

lol this fucking update is taking forever XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bZO33bCFwks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol this fucking update is taking forever XD




How long has it been? It took me about 55 minutes. By the way, "VicHellion", add me when you get a chance.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol this fucking update is taking forever XD



Your internet just sucks.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sotei said:


> How long has it been? It took me about 55 minutes. By the way, "VicHellion", add me when you get a chance.


 36 minutes and ok I will add you asap..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> Your internet just sucks.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

I tried the MiiVerse out... that shit is pretty awesome, loads of people are already commenting. Saw some NeoGaf dude with a shout out to NeoGaf, obviously. Seems like a great way to create a gamer community, we'll see how Nintendo handles it in the months to come but so far, so good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

VicHellion added..


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>



No wonder it is taking so long.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

Best unboxing ever!!!! :33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGEgmI-ViJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

^Fucking crazy white people these days.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 18, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Fucking crazy white people these days.



We're not all like that, just 25% of us.

The other 75% are stupid.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> We're not all like that, just 25% of us.
> 
> The other 75% are stupid.



25% insane? 

Yep. My friend is definitely is part of the 25%.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't wanna use this thing anymore till I get a screen protector tomorrow, don't wanna end up marking up the screen too much playing Nintendoland.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 18, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> 25% insane?
> 
> Yep. My friend is definitely is part of the 25%.



I know I'm a part of the 25%, but that's what brings out my creativity. It is also apparently what causes me to go out at 4 in the morning to sit in a nonexistent line for two and a half hours before the line eventually forms.

Whooping and hollering like the guy on the video is just... Unnecessary...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

> - 1GB day one firmware update via slow servers.
> - Individual updates for every single game so they can access Miiverse.
> - Slow, laggy operating system menus.
> *- Almost if not every 360/PS3 port has inferior visuals and/or performance to their current gen counterparts.*
> ...





Oh god!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2012)

Ho-ley shit. This is fucking priceless. Nintendo is completely out of its league with modern console set ups.



> - Nintendo IDs tied to systems, no option to transfer yet.



Modern Gaming, ladies and gentleman.



> - GamePad and pro controllers unusable for character control in NSMBU multiplayer.



WHY.

OH GOD, I'M ACTUALLY LAUGHING.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2012)

Hehehehe, sounds like a disaster.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Whooping and hollering like the guy on the video is just... Unnecessary...



Thats how he is normally. He's completely insane when he gets excited.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

> Modern Gaming, ladies and gentleman.



There's the word *"yet"* on the sentence so we could sorta excuse that since an update will eventually come. Plus that totally contradicts what Nintendo has been constantly stating with NNID's being tied to your accounts.

Though the other one is a bigger "WTF" info. 

Here's hoping Nintendo pulls through in 2013. Damn.....


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2012)

So what are some people's IDs?

Nintendo Network ID: BrandonHeat


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2012)

^ Lol is someone just bullshitting information for the hell of it?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

If i had one i'd probably go with my NF username but a little altered.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> So what are some people's IDs?
> 
> Nintendo Network ID: BrandonHeat



add me Malvingt2.. Playing Zombies on BO2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ Lol is someone just bullshitting information for the hell of it?



No, it's from Eatchildren. A user on GAF who litterly never resorts to misinforming others for hits.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> VicHellion added..




Malv, are you "Tim" aka "Ragingbegal"? lol If so, you've been accepted.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, GAF is going freaking bonkers off the nuts atm. 

Also something freaking juicy i found from the person who debugged Miiverse:



-SMBU (3D?)
-Yoshi's island U
-DQ
-Soul Hackers
-FF3 (lightning returns!?)
-Resident Evil!?

What the hell is going on!? :Argh


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 18, 2012)

Always wait before purchasing a console.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Malv, are you "Tim" aka "Ragingbegal"? lol If so, you've been accepted.



no Malvingt2


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

> Always wait before purchasing a console.



Good thing I've never bought a launch console before in years, not that this changes my stance on getting a Wii U though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Always wait before purchasing a console.



Pretty much.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Also, i hear that the Wii U upscales Wii games from several sources, can anyone confirm if this is true or not? If it is true, that shortens the time i'm willing to wait to get it


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

I thought Nintendo blatantly said that the WiiU would not upscale Wii games?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 18, 2012)

I just finished watching the Giant Bomb stream, pretty much everything looked like shit save for Nintendo Land, Tekken, and ME3. Framerate issues everywhere.



Inuhanyou said:


> Also, i hear that the Wii U upscales Wii games from several sources, can anyone confirm if this is true or not? If it is true, that shortens the time i'm willing to wait to get it



I've heard this too, but I've yet to see official word.

If true, I don't know why Nintendo never mentioned that feature, it's kind of a big deal.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Or maybe I was thinking about how Nintendo said that Wii games could not be displayed on the gamepad's screen.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Or maybe I was thinking about how Nintendo said that Wii games could not be displayed on the gamepad's screen.



No, I pretty clearly remember them saying Wii games wouldn't be upscaled too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

I know that Reggie has said that it would not upscale games a while back. But he also said that the Zelda demo last year was 1080p "he thought", can't trust these know nothing PR guys. And  i've heard this rumor now so i'm not sure what to think exactly about it. I hope its true.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I thought Nintendo blatantly said that the WiiU would not upscale Wii games?



That's the word from people who tested it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

^ Who tested it?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, if people are playing Wii games and they are being upscaled that's a lot more credible than Reggie just saying something.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

> ^ Who tested it?



This person who shared some insight on upscaling Wii games on the Wii U. 



> Sorry if this has been mentioned before but wii games are in fact upscaled.
> 
> I've tested Xenoblade and RE4, both were in 1080p.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

It would be one thing if it was one person saying it, but i've heard this today from several people, and that's a bit exciting


*EDIT*

WOOOOO!!!!!


Of course its not going to be native, that's the definition of "upscale". But still, great news!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

That's a massive plus, no more playing Wii games in a square surrounded by black nothingness on my 46'' HD tv.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 18, 2012)

Lucky Nintendo is launching a year before its competitors.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That's a massive plus, no more playing Wii games in a square surrounded by black nothingness on my 46'' HD tv.



I wonder what Xenoblade and Skyward Sword would look like in 1080p...


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 18, 2012)

Comparing the two between Wii and Wii U it looks exactly the same. No up scale. I would up load a side by side video if i could record it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Goova said:


> Lucky Nintendo is launching a year before its competitors.



Make that 2, if we're lucky.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

I've heard of someone playing Xenoblade today in 1080p upscaled on their Wii U...jealous


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Make that 2, if we're lucky.



Hopefully Nintendo can court some more third party support beforehand of the other two's arrivals.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Xenoblade Chronicles is my fiancee's favorite game. If she sees it upscaled to 1080p she'll probably shit her pants.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

So... BO2 WiiU is fun. No lag, hit detection seems fine too.. I am getting use to the Upad tho. Hard to turn sometimes..


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

Nintendo has a lot to work on, but it's expected.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hopefully Nintendo can court some more third party support beforehand of the other two's arrivals.



I don't see why they can't. Miyamoto has also been going around to developers having talks and hopefully rounding up support for the system. 



Corran said:


> I have loads of money to spare and I tend to impulse buy easily. I've also bought 3DS and Vita at launch. 3DS I definitely regret getting at launch.
> I regret getting a US 3DS too because I don't know if I will be able to use accounts across seperate region 3DS and Wii U.



Well, like I said, lack of software you're interested in at the moment.  I would have regretted getting a 3DS at launch ($250...) if it hadn't been a gift. Since it was a gift, I don't give a crap.  And I also got 20 free games as well due to the Ambassador stuff.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I've heard of someone playing Xenoblade today in 1080p upscaled on their Wii U...jealous



Im sure they were.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

who else I have to add?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Well we already have confirmation of that, is there any reason to doubt?  

Upscaling doesn't mean games look different, just that they fit on a bigger screen by stretching out the image


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well we already have confirmation of that, is there any reason to doubt?
> 
> Upscaling doesn't mean games look different, just that they fit on a bigger screen by stretching out the image



And the quality also doesn't drop by the image being stretched.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> And the quality also doesn't drop by the image being stretched.



Those are the main two points of upscaling yes.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Damn, what is up with most of the third party ports suffering on the Wii U?  Talk about half-assing it to the max.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2012)

How does ACIII look?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 18, 2012)

Goddamn, that upscale thing just killed off any motivation I had to finish my Wii backlog.



St NightRazr said:


> How does ACIII look?



Seemed fine, I didn't notice any issues on the GB stream.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

Well in terms of the bad third party ports either it may be an architectural problem, or a development problem(not enough time in development, lack of optimization ect) Hopefully its the second, because the first does not bode well


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apparently Nintendo network doesn't allow the name Screwattack.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Damn, what is up with most of the third party ports suffering on the Wii U?  Talk about half-assing it to the max.



Not optimized for it, not to mention half-assed. Even if most games are developed on the 360 first and then ported to the PS3, many PS3 games still suffer due to not being optimized even after a substantial amount of effort is put into porting them. Just imagine how the WiiU feels right now, getting half-assed in both departments.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Not optimized for it, not to mention half-assed. Even if most games are developed on the 360 first and then ported to the PS3, many PS3 games still suffer due to not being optimized even after a substantial amount of effort is put into porting them. Just imagine how the WiiU feels right now, getting half-assed in both departments.



Nintendo better pray devs end up using the Wii U as the base unit for Gen 8, otherwise it's gonna be a rough couple of years.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Goddamn, that upscale thing just killed off any motivation I had to finish my Wii backlog.



Why did it kill your enthusiasm?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

GAF taking someone words that BO2 WiiU has framerate issues. Well that person is trolling, runs fine. No framerate drop at all. Looks gorgeous.. I played the game all this time. No issues. People are trolling hard. smh


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well in terms of the bad third party ports either it may be an architectural problem, or a development problem(not enough time in development, lack of optimization ect) Hopefully its the second, because the first does not bode well



I highly doubt it's the first after hearing previous third party devs report about the architecture being easy for devs to port their games on. So it should definitely be the latter. 



> Not optimized for it, not to mention half-assed. Even if most games are developed on the 360 first and then ported to the PS3, many PS3 games still suffer due to not being optimized even after a substantial amount of effort is put into porting them. Just imagine how the WiiU feels right now, getting half-assed in both departments.


Definitely this.



> GAF taking someone words that BO2 WiiU has framerate issues. Well that person is trolling runs fine. No framerate drop at all. Looks gorgeous.. I played the game all this time. No issues. People are trolling hard. smh



Odd.  Apparently GAF also says the Epic Mickey 2 is suffering from performance issues as well.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Damn, what is up with most of the third party ports suffering on the Wii U?  Talk about half-assing it to the max.



They are putting in the minimal amount of effort to see how well their games will fare or not on the Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Goddamn, that upscale thing just killed off any motivation I had to finish my Wii backlog.
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed fine, I didn't notice any issues on the GB stream.


Then it seems  Asaku is right the 3rd party knickers are half-assing it. Seems they really did make an established connection with Ubisoft.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why did it kill your enthusiasm?



I think he means that he has no motivation to finish his backlog on the Wii when he can just finish it on the WiiU. 

I think...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why did it kill your enthusiasm?



Cause I'll just wait to finish them on the Wii U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

^ Makes sense 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> I highly doubt it's the first after hearing previous third party devs report about the architecture being easy for devs to port their games on. So it should definitely be the latter.



Until we get a full hardware diagnosis, blaming that on all of the issues present seems foolhardy. Let's look at this cautiously.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Psychic up in this bitch.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> They are putting in the minimal amount of effort to see how well their games will fare or not on the Wii U.



Which is unacceptable....unless there were time constraints (probably the most obvious conclusion) or simple incompetency and neglect to the hardware.



> Until we get a full hardware diagnosis, blaming that on all of the issues present seems foolhardy. Let's look at this cautiously.



I agree. But still, it could be a likely conclusion especially since we're in the beginning of the launch window.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> GAF taking someone words that BO2 WiiU has framerate issues. Well that person is trolling, runs fine. No framerate drop at all. Looks gorgeous.. I played the game all this time. No issues. People are trolling hard. smh



Did you play the campaign or just multiplayer?



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Odd.  Apparently GAF also says the Epic Mickey 2 is suffering from performance issues as well.



Epic Mickey 2 has _horrible_ framerate issues.

Possibly the worst of all the games shown.



St NightRazr said:


> Then it seems  Asaku is right the 3rd party knickers are half-assing it. Seems they really did make an established connection with Ubisoft.



Yeah, Ubisoft seem to be sincere about putting in the effort so their games are on the same level.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 18, 2012)

Post your IDs, to make things somewhat organized.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

who else got BO2?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

> Epic Mickey 2 has horrible framerate issues.
> 
> Possibly the worst of all the games shown.



Damn. So what are we talkin', like below consistent -25/20 FPS?


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Which is unacceptable....unless there were time constraints (probably the most obvious conclusion) or simple incompetency and neglect to the hardware.



Unacceptable for us, more than acceptable for them though perhaps not wise.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

^Exacta.


----------



## Corran (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Damn. So what are we talkin', like below consistent -25/20 FPS?



On the Giant Bomb stream it was like sub 10FPS


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Damn. So what are we talkin', like below consistent -25/20 FPS?



I couldn't gauge the exact amount from the stream, but it was bad, and pretty much constant.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> who else got BO2?




I have it, I haven't unwrapped it yet though. I'll probably get on that tomorrow.

So far, I've had no issues like what some people are complaining about.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

You just knew somebody was going to do it


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2012)

Prepare for the bans to start coming out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sotei said:


> I have it, I haven't unwrapped it yet though. I'll probably get on that tomorrow.
> 
> So far, I've had no issues like what some people are complaining about.



me neither, I went to GAF to defend the game.  I know about the negative stuff going around with the ports but going after BO2 imo is wrong with no bases.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

> I couldn't gauge the exact amount from the stream, but it was bad, and pretty much constant.





> On the Giant Bomb stream it was like sub 10FPS



Wow.


----------



## Corran (Nov 18, 2012)

Something I've been wondering about for a while now and I'd really appreciate some info from the guys here that got their Wii U. 
How does cross game messaging/chatting work? And also headsets for in game and such, do they connect via blutooth or connect to the gamepad like some earlier reports said?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 18, 2012)

*Anandtech Wii U Tweardown*



> *T**here are actually three components on this single package*, made in at least two different microprocessor fabs. The multicore PowerPC based CPU is the smaller of the two larger chips. This die is made on IBM's 45nm SOI process. The RV7xx derived GPU is the biggest die on the package, and I'm presuming it was made on a 40nm process. I'm assuming the very tiny die in the corner is actually some off-chip memory. *Both the CPU and GPU in the Wii U are supposed to have some eDRAM, although the bulk of it is likely dedicated for the GPU.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

@Corran

sorry I don't have a headset. 

I am going to play ZombiU now


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> @Corran
> 
> sorry I don't have a headset.
> 
> *I am going to play ZombiU now *



Let me know how it plays. My copy is coming in the mail on Tuesday.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2012)

Well it's as to be expected, the first console released in a generation always has it's problems.  We haven't forgot the 360 launch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

CPU has 3MB EDRAM GPU has 24 or 32.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 18, 2012)

Is it true that the Wii U's RAM is 12.8GB/s?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 18, 2012)

Made the mistake assuming all my friends have their WiiUs... Apparently only one of them had pre-ordered and the others are waiting for something with more substance to come out, like Monster Hunter, Pikmin, or Mario Kart.

On the other hand, Nintendo Land doesn't seem to be the useless game I thought it would be, and of course I love NSMBU's Speed Run challenges...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 18, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Always wait before purchasing a console.



Every system I've ever had has been a launch system (Xbox 360 excluded, waited for new anti-redring mobos), and I've never regretted it. Still have 'em all, still work. Most of the time there ends up a benefit over later models.

It's funny to hear people act like the launch is a disaster. The long update sucks, but it's hardly the end of the world. I hear people bitch about those kind of updates on PS3 happening _regularly_. 

Nothing has really surprised me, only real disappointment was no Pro Controller for Wii (but that was pre-announced I just missed it). Looks good, works good. OS is typical Nintendo slow, but most days I'm not going to be digging thru tons of menus. It's just more noticeable today because I'm toying w/ it so much.

Wii-to-WiiU transfer process wasn't so bad, and worked fine. Pikmin scenes were ADORABLE. And since I backed up my NAND first, my Wii (while probably not going back online), is right back to where it was pre-transfer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Is it true that the Wii U's RAM is 12.8GB/s?



I've heard 12.8gb/s or 16.66GB/s. I'm thinking its 16.66. 

That can be smoothed over somewhat with the ED RAM if its really around 200GB/s like some people are thinking. But its still a bottleneck. 

For sake of comparison, i know that the 360's 10MB of EDRAM was 250gb/s and the main ram was faster as well at 22.5gb/s.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> So I think one of you actually cared when I posted my story about getting a WiiU without pre-ordering...
> 
> Well... The GamePad is charging as we speak...
> 
> ...



You're right... that shit had be rolling on the floor. 

They barely marketed that shit at _all_. Of course only hardcore nintendo fanboys were gonna know about it enough to pre-order and camp out at a store for launch day. 



Sotei said:


> How long has it been? It took me about 55 minutes. By the way, "VicHellion", add me when you get a chance.



That's a large fucking update.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> It's funny to hear people act like the launch is a disaster.



Especially when you consider that this is the best launch in a long time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2012)

^ Must be due to the commercials on Jet Blue


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I've heard 12.8gb/s or 16.66GB/s. I'm thinking its 16.66.
> 
> That can be smoothed over somewhat with the ED RAM if its really around 200GB/s like some people are thinking. But its still a bottleneck.
> 
> For sake of comparison, i know that the 360's 10MB of EDRAM was 250gb/s and the main ram was faster as well at 22.5gb/s.



The AnandTech teardown tells us that the speed is at 12.8Gb/s while I believe B3D stated the best possible outcome for the chip was at 17Gb/s but it seems that Nintendo Choose to go with with 12.8Gb/s by using DDR3-1600. 

Correct me if Im wrong but has the only thing that has been confirmed to be better than the 360/Ps3 is the amount of RAM (Although much slower)? Seems horrible.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

That sounds about right.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2012)

If it was 12.8gb's it would probably be DDR3-800, not DDR3-1600....although if that's the case, its not good.  The size is arguably much less important that the speed and latency. The speed of the ram decides how fast everything else operates like electronic signals to the brain controlling the body. I'm thinking the EDRAM makes up for this particular shortfall, but that's a lot to toss onto the EDRAM. The devs must have to code almost everything to make sure it fits into the EDRAM pool.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

wut? fucking ZombiU and their secret messages.. Didn't like what I read. 'scared"


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

You're scared little bitch? Go to church.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Got my Wii U. It seem they gave me the last one. Display one on the store.
> 
> 
> 
> So WiiuPad charging. Long ass update on the way too. Time to eat something and get ready.



Still as annoyed at seeing this as the first time I saw the text you sent.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> The AnandTech teardown tells us that the speed is at 12.8Gb/s while I believe B3D stated the best possible outcome for the chip was at 17Gb/s but it seems that Nintendo Choose to go with with 12.8Gb/s by using DDR3-1600.
> 
> Correct me if Im wrong but has the only thing that has been confirmed to be better than the 360/Ps3 is the amount of RAM (Although much slower)? Seems horrible.



Yet the games run at 60 fps,look better, and run HD.
I dunno what you're smoking man.
[YOUTUBE]DGEgmI-ViJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yet the games run at 60 fps,look better, and run HD.
> I dunno what you're smoking man.
> [YOUTUBE]DGEgmI-ViJ0[/YOUTUBE]



That bullshit got annoying quick.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That bullshit got annoying quick.



It least it was quick compared to some other ones


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You're right... that shit had be rolling on the floor.
> 
> They barely marketed that shit at _all_. Of course only hardcore nintendo fanboys were gonna know about it enough to pre-order and camp out at a store for launch day.



Little late to the party Shion, I posted that like what, six-eight hours ago?

But glad you enjoyed the laugh, I'll enjoy the sleep I'm going to get knowing I've got the console I wanted and now all I have to do is buy games when they come out.


And hope to hell there's some kind of Black Friday deals for WiiU games, I want Scribblenauts & AC3, and my buddy's been talking about Sonic All Stars Racing, though he's sad they took out Billy Hatcher.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

True.. true...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Omg ... No...........................an hour.. just an hour..  that is what I last in ZombiU...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Omg ... No...........................an hour.. just an hour..  that is what I last in ZombiU...



Noob you would never survive zombie London.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yet the games run at 60 fps,look better, and run HD.
> I dunno what you're smoking man.



I wasn't talking about specific games but rather the technical limits of the system, how the RAM bottlenecks the systems horrendously. Although I'll ask, what games are you talking about? So far from videos of the ports only Mass Effect 3 and Blops 2 have seemingly achieved parity with the other consoles. Epic Mickey 2 is basically broken on the Wii U and Batman has a whole mess of frame rate hiccups. Aside from Blops 2 and the upcoming Pickmen (presumably) I don't know of any 60fps games on the Wii u.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Noob you would never survive zombie London.



 it does hurt. It is devastating, the feeling of dying and losing everything. ahhh


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> it does hurt. It is devastating, the feeling of dying and losing everything. ahhh



Go reclaim it from your old zombie self.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> it does hurt. It is devastating, the feeling of dying and losing everything. ahhh



You little BITCH.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Go reclaim it from your old zombie self.


 I will 



"Shion" said:


> You little BITCH.


 you bitch


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> I wasn't talking about specific games but rather the technical limits of the system, how the RAM bottlenecks the systems horrendously. Although I'll ask, what games are you talking about? So far from videos of the ports only Mass Effect 3 and Blops 2 have seemingly achieved parity with the other consoles. Epic Mickey 2 is basically broken on the Wii U and Batman has a whole mess of frame rate hiccups. Aside from Blops 2 and the upcoming Pickmen (presumably) I don't know of any 60fps games on the Wii u.


That's lazy development the bottleneck isn't as bad as the ps3s.
[YOUTUBE]QvLeg6SLt_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

^ That video has the contrast of wii u version blown up unrealistically high, and it doesn't reflect the quality of the wii u ps3 or 360 builds in any sense


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ That video has the contrast of wii u version blown up unrealistically high, and it doesn't reflect the quality of the wii u ps3 or 360 builds in any sense



That same video says otherwise.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ That video has the contrast of wii u version blown up unrealistically high, and it doesn't reflect the quality of the wii u ps3 or 360 builds in any sense



Haters gonna hate I guess.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> That same video says otherwise.



This beaner.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

As long as it looks and runs better I don't care what its made of.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That same video says otherwise.



Its a simple fact that your not going to get differences in a 55 second video of a trailer that only shows an earlier build of an unfinished product.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its a simple fact that your not going to get differences in a 55 second video of a trailer that only shows an earlier build of an unfinished product.



Look at that yellow.
Yea that's what I thought you got nothin


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

my penis is erect, guys...


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]e2sPBNG2VCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Dat browser.


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Slower than the Waterfox that I'm using.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> Slower than the Waterfox that I'm using.



My computer is only 32 bit. 
Didn't know water fox existed till now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

I need help.. Wiimote is not working in my BO2 WiiU.. Big X on the screen and I want to use it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I need help.. Wiimote is not working in my BO2 WiiU.. Big X on the screen and I want to use it.



You didn't brick your wii U did ya?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You didn't brick your wii U did ya?



no... I doubt that lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

call tech support jeez


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

So is this console still a useless piece of crap?

I'm just kidding.




























































































I know it is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> call tech support jeez



it was my bad. I found the problem.. Sensor bar got unplug somehow.. I am fine now


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> it was my bad. I found the problem.. Sensor bar got unplug somehow.. I am fine now



99% user error -wii U.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree with Hatifnatten. 

This console will only good with a bunch of great games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 99% user error -wii U.



I feel silly... lol


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Damn, what is up with most of the third party ports suffering on the Wii U?  Talk about half-assing it to the max.



Didn't like the dick you were sucking, ey?



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Apparently Nintendo network doesn't allow the name Screwattack.



Now that's just stupid.



Death-kun said:


> Not optimized for it, not to mention half-assed. Even if most games are developed on the 360 first and then ported to the PS3, many PS3 games still suffer due to not being optimized even after a substantial amount of effort is put into porting them. Just imagine how the WiiU feels right now, getting half-assed in both departments.





Goova said:


> I agree with Hatifnatten.
> 
> This console will only good with a bunch of great games.



Thank god I saw that shit coming.

Saved my bitchass $300 some dollars.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

Content is king


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Quality over quantity. 

And right now, the quality apparently is as good as a cheap whore with crabs and syphilis.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

Wii U is the best console 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it lets you play sidescrollers


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am loving ZombiU. The slow pacing rocks. The feeling of not being safe it is awesome. Feels like a survivor horror which I love. I can see why some of the reviewers hated it. They probably went Rambo with the zombies and died a lot of time. You have to be smart. Avoid them or make sure that you can kill them fast with no major sound. They gather together real quick.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

Real survival horror games do shit in review sites. The games themselves might be shit lately, but still.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> Real survival horror games do shit in review sites. The games themselves might be shit lately, but still.



that is correct. I am enjoying ZombiU so much. So refreshing and I am one of the guys who hated it RE6. This is why I love this genre. It feels like playing the first RE game for the first time.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> I agree with Hatifnatten.
> 
> This console will only good with a bunch of great games.



Which it will, because it's a Nintendo console.

Most people who like at least one or two Nintendo franchises will buy a WiiU just because they'll get to play great games like Zelda, the next big 3D Mario and Smash Bros. in HD.

Expecting a console to show off the best it can do right from the beginning is ludicrous. If that was the case, the 360 would've stayed the Xbox 1.5 and King Kong would've remained the best game on the system.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

Well of course. The difference between me of 6 years ago and me of today, is that I am not a blind N fanboy. Also, this console isn't launching with a Zelda TP, with a Luigi's mansion. Those games were great, but I don't see anything like that on this console for awhile yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't want my second survivor to die. Fuck you Ubisoft, it is not going to happen


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> Well of course. The difference between me of 6 years ago and me of today, is that I am not a blind N fanboy. Also, this console isn't launching with a Zelda TP, with a Luigi's mansion. Those games were great, but I don't see anything like that on this console for awhile yet.



As for me, I got mine at launch (even though I can't open it yet) because I like NSMBU, Pikmin 3 and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, the latter two being out by March next year. I'll dump at least 1000 hours into MH3U alone. But if you're not interested in the games, there's no reason to buy it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Screw attack is a metroid move


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> As for me, I got mine at launch (even though I can't open it yet) because I like NSMBU, Pikmin 3 and *Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, the latter two being out by March next year*. I'll dump at least 1000 hours into MH3U alone. But if you're not interested in the games, there's no reason to buy it.


 it is going to be so fun. Nintendo Network runs so well. We are going to be rocking those monsters.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> Well of course. The difference between me of 6 years ago and me of today, is that I am not a blind N fanboy. Also, this console isn't launching with a Zelda TP, with a Luigi's mansion. Those games were great, but I don't see anything like that on this console for awhile yet.


Prior to actually playing it, there was no real way to know Luigi's Mansion was going to be great. No prior games in the series to judge its possible quality, though you could go off of Nintendo's excellent track record. If you don't try out a game like ZombiU you will not know if it is not a game on the level of Luigi's Mansion or Twilight Princess(which I feel is the weakest main Zelda title).

In all reality, this is one of the best launch line-ups of any system overall. 




Goova said:


> I agree with Hatifnatten.
> 
> This console will only good with a bunch of great games.


Thats the case with every console. What does a consoles specs mean if it has no good games? Absolutely nothing. Which is why first party support is the most important thing to me when choosing between the different consoles and Nintendo still tops the other two in that category by a large margin. 


I'll be waiting for my tax return before buying this as I'm short on cash and the title I want most(Pikmin 3) doesn't come out until around that time so the timing works nicely. As I didn't get a Wii I'll have its library to play as well.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> Well of course. The difference between me of 6 years ago and me of today, is that I am not a blind N fanboy. Also, this console isn't launching with a Zelda TP, with a Luigi's mansion. Those games were great, but I don't see anything like that on this console for awhile yet.



GameCube.

Beast. 

Shit was rockin' from the get-go.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> GameCube.
> 
> Beast.
> 
> Shit was rockin' from the get-go.


It only got rocking once Melee and Pikmin came out. Its only strong launch title was Luigi's Mansion, which being the first in the series was not really a system seller of any kind.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2012)

Gamecube...rocking...never. =/


----------



## Sotei (Nov 19, 2012)

> Geoff Keighley ‏@geoffkeighley
> Just finished Little Inferno on Wii-U, what a beautiful game that is worth playing all the way through.



I'm thinking of checking this out, along with Trine 2 Directors Cut and a couple of other eShop games.




> Phazon ‏@Phazon4G
> Dear publishers, can you please let real devs work on the second gen of Wii U games instead of outsourcing them with limited budgets? Thanks



Hmm, you know, I didn't even think of that. It makes a lot of sense too, I think the next batch of games will show a lot better then the launch games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

The scan of ZombiU, gives me hope for a Metroid Prime game for the Wii U. It works great but it is over uses which I can see the same thing happening in a MP game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Gamecube...rocking...never. =/


The Gamecube had an underrated library. Within a month of its release it already had three great games in Luigi's Mansion, Pikmin and Super Smash Bros. Melee, one of the better early line-ups of any console. To follow there was Pikmin 2, Animal Crossing, Resident Evil 4(was exclusive for a year), Metroid Prime Trilogy, Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem, LoZ; Wind Waker, Resident Evil Remake and while not that great of a Zelda title, Twilight Princess. 

What was never really rocking was the X-box and I'll never understand why the original X-box outsold the GC.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

I bet Nintendo is now working on a New Super Mario Bros sequel and it will still be a 

















































































side scroller!


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> it is going to be so fun. Nintendo Network runs so well. We are going to be rocking those monsters.



So many monsters to hunt, we're gonna wreck 'em.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2012)

I've never played Monster Hunter, I might buy it to play with you guys.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> The scan of ZombiU, gives me hope for a Metroid Prime game for the Wii U. It works great but it is over uses which I can see the same thing happening in a MP game.



3 Primes are enough. I want a more traditional Metroid Game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot this console still wants to use the Wii mote. 

Well since the wii mote is my most hated device nintendo has ever created, I will never buy a game that uses it if I ever buy this console.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

What I'm hoping for next gen (already lol) is that Nintendo ditches expensive gimmicks and just dumps their money into the actual console rather than a controller with a screen on it. Go back to the good ol' days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Beyond Good and Evil and Wii U are a good fit - Michel Ancel*



> Ubisoft's Michel Ancel has told Official Nintendo Magazine that Beyond Good and Evil and Wii U are a good fit.
> 
> In an interview that appears in the new-look issue of Official Nintendo Magazine, Ancel said that his GameCube classic would work well on Wii U but admitted that he's far too busy with Rayman Legends to talk about it right now
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The Gamecube had an underrated library. Within a month of its release it already had three great games in Luigi's Mansion, Pikmin and Super Smash Bros. Melee, one of the better early line-ups of any console. To follow there was Pikmin 2, Animal Crossing, Resident Evil 4(was exclusive for a year), Metroid Prime Trilogy, Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem, LoZ; Wind Waker, Resident Evil Remake and while not that great of a Zelda title, Twilight Princess.
> 
> What was never really rocking was the X-box and I'll never understand why the original X-box outsold the GC.



This guy.^

All Xbox ever had worth mentioning was Halo.

PS2 dominated that generation easily, but that is irrelevant.

GC was rockin'. 



TerminaTHOR said:


> I bet Nintendo is now working on a New Super Mario Bros sequel and it will still be a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and I are going to be good friends. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I've never played Monster Hunter, I might buy it to play with you guys.



Same as this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). ^

Just to play with you pieces of shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

Nintendo is doing good though, in the way this is setup, no doubt. In a year when Xbox3 launches, it will have a crappy launch(much worst then nintendo's launch window). By that time, Nintendo's library will be looking pretty good, with some good games released so far, and a lot more to be announced and revealed. Not to mention the xbox is going to be more expensive then the Wii U when it launches. Wii U could have a potentially 2 years ahead of the xbox3 in terms of momentum. Ps4 is possibly/probably releasing in 2014, who knows though


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Nintendo will be a generation ahead, I guess.

That can be a liability in the future, though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The Gamecube had an underrated library. Within a month of its release it already had three great games in Luigi's Mansion, Pikmin and Super Smash Bros. Melee, one of the better early line-ups of any console. To follow there was Pikmin 2, Animal Crossing, Resident Evil 4(was exclusive for a year), Metroid Prime Trilogy, Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem, LoZ; Wind Waker, Resident Evil Remake and while not that great of a Zelda title, Twilight Princess.
> 
> What was never really rocking was the X-box and I'll never understand why the original X-box outsold the GC.


Xbox live. Also, Metroid Prime 3 was exclusively a Wii game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

No not really. They just caught up to this generation. The next generation, aka Ps4 and xbox3, will not be far enough ahead of Wii U that it will jeopardize Wii U's third party library though. I'm trying to think of a analogy. Let's say it's a 3 man race(imagine nascar or something), Nintendo is in the back by a large distance, and ps3 and xbox2 are close to each other. With Wii U, Nintendo pulls up slightly ahead of the other 2, and when the next two consoles for sony and microsoft release, they will pull ahead of Wii U, just the distance between them and Nintendo will be much smaller then it was with Wii.

To me, a 'generation' implies some large power difference. Yes, numerically, the generation of the consoles is the same, but that misses the point of what people usually mean by a difference in generation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> No not really. They just caught up to this generation. The next generation, aka Ps4 and xbox3, will not be far enough ahead of Wii U that it will jeopardize Wii U's third party library though. I'm trying to think of a analogy. Let's say it's a 3 man race(imagine nascar or something), Nintendo is in the back by a large distance, and ps3 and xbox2 are close to each other. With Wii U, Nintendo pulls up slightly ahead of the other 2, and when the next two consoles for sony and microsoft release, they will pull ahead of Wii U, just the distance between them and Nintendo will be much smaller then it was with Wii.
> 
> To me, a 'generation' implies some large power difference. Yes, numerically, the generation of the consoles is the same, but that misses the point of what people usually mean by a difference in generation.


Then how many generations behind was the ps2?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> No not really. They just caught up to this generation. The next generation, aka Ps4 and xbox3, will not be far enough ahead of Wii U that it will jeopardize Wii U's third party library though. I'm trying to think of a analogy. Let's say it's a 3 man race(imagine nascar or something), Nintendo is in the back by a large distance, and ps3 and xbox2 are close to each other. With Wii U, Nintendo pulls up slightly ahead of the other 2, and when the next two consoles for sony and microsoft release, they will pull ahead of Wii U, just the distance between them and Nintendo will be much smaller then it was with Wii.
> 
> To me, a 'generation' implies some large power difference. Yes, numerically, the generation of the consoles is the same, but that misses the point of what people usually mean by a difference in generation.



Honestly, the Wii-U compared to the PS3/360 is very similar to the Wii compared to the Gamecube. I don't see why you're so confident that the Wii-U will be able to have successful ports of every non-exclusive this generation. 

I see things being a repeat of the Wii. Wii-U will have good third party support for now, but sooner or later games will be released where it can't run them properly. Not to mention I think Wii-Motes were a large reason why developers did not port over the games they made for 360/PS3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

ZombiU review:4.5/5



> In the end, it's the atmosphere of ZombiU that sticks with you. With your life hanging by a thread at any given moment, it demands keen, breath-held focus. You can feel it when your survivors' voices shake as they split the skull of an undead, in their panicked panting as they sprint from danger. There's no one to help you, no respawns. It's just you, a pack full of supplies (if you're lucky) and the horde. You develop your own rules, a code that will ensure your survival. Don't shoot first. Assess the situation. Know your exit. Live.
> 
> There are hiccups, sure. Inventory management can be annoying. Some of the touch screen minigames are unnecessary. Physics can be floaty and strange, notably when fighting zombies on stairs. These minor problems, however, rarely interfere with the pulse-quickening thrill of diving into a mass of infected and coming out alive on the other side. ZombiU isn't for everyone, but those who stick with it, through its unforgiving and occasionally frustrating difficulty, there's a an exhilarating experience to be had.
> 
> I went through seven survivors before I finally stumbled upon the one who would carry me to the end: Eliza Barker, 29, barrister. Even in the midst of a zombie apocalypse, I guess you need a good lawyer.





another good review for ZombiU


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then how many generations behind was the ps2?



I don't remember tech back then.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> I don't remember tech back then.



Of course you don't


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> I don't remember tech back then.



What? That was a generation ago o.O.


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> No not really. They just caught up to this generation. The next generation, aka Ps4 and xbox3, will not be far enough ahead of Wii U that it will jeopardize Wii U's third party library though. I'm trying to think of a analogy. Let's say it's a 3 man race(imagine nascar or something), Nintendo is in the back by a large distance, and ps3 and xbox2 are close to each other. With Wii U, Nintendo pulls up slightly ahead of the other 2, and when the next two consoles for sony and microsoft release, they will pull ahead of Wii U, just the distance between them and Nintendo will be much smaller then it was with Wii.



For all we know the PS4 and Xbox 3 will be to the Wii U like PS3 and Xbox 360 were to the Wii. 

It's likely that such a thing won't be the case but the gap in power will be big enough that some games just won't be possible on the Wii U without heavily crippling the game for the Wii U.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

"Eliza Barker, 29, barrister. Even in the midst of a zombie apocalypse, I guess you need a good lawyer. "
That's awesome as hell.


WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The Gamecube had an underrated library. Within a month of its release it already had three great games in Luigi's Mansion, Pikmin and Super Smash Bros. Melee, one of the better early line-ups of any console. To follow there was Pikmin 2, Animal Crossing, Resident Evil 4(was exclusive for a year), Metroid Prime Trilogy, Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem, LoZ; Wind Waker, Resident Evil Remake and while not that great of a Zelda title, Twilight Princess.
> 
> What was never really rocking was the X-box and I'll never understand why the original X-box outsold the GC.


Bitches don't even mention the great 3rd party games.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Mention them for his bitchass.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Eliza Barker, 29, barrister. Even in the midst of a zombie apocalypse, I guess you need a good lawyer. "
> That's awesome as hell.
> 
> Bitches don't even mention the great 3rd party games.


Was trying to mainly only mention the main great games and mostly only the ones that I have personally played.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Honestly, the Wii-U compared to the PS3/360 is very similar to the Wii compared to the Gamecube. I don't see why you're so confident that the Wii-U will be able to have successful ports of every non-exclusive this generation.
> 
> I see things being a repeat of the Wii. Wii-U will have good third party support for now, but sooner or later games will be released where it can't run them properly. Not to mention I think Wii-Motes were a large reason why developers did not port over the games they made for 360/PS3.



Well, it is most likely that the next 2 consoles besides Wii U, will not make a graphical leap like the last generation did. The Wii U made a gigantic graphical leap compared to Wii U, and the other 2 systems will not make as large of a leap as they did before. They will be ahead, but not by as much. Plus, with HD, it becomes easier and easier to port down. Current PC games are an example, something that was made on PC, and then ported to current consoles, looks like crap in comparison, but also functions well enough that it works and can still look good.  It will be similar with the upcoming generation. PC games will advance so far that they will be unlikely to port to Wii U in 4 or 5 years time, but they can be ported to XBox3 and Ps4. But Xbox3 and PS4 games can be ported to Wii U easily.

Also, now that the console has changed his main handheld, and made a new, more 'core' gamer controller, developers can simply ignore any gimmicky controllers and simply focus on the core controllers. Plus, they have all the options they can choose to access their games, so more choices was never a bad thing.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

*Grand Theft Auto 5 PC & Wii U editions 'up for consideration'*



> Ooh, aah, Grand Theft Auto 5, how awfully exciting. Last week brought a shiny new trailer, more screenshots and a flood of new details but, sadly, no new word on release platforms beyond Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3. Though the series' core games have always hit PC, it seems this is still up in the air for 5, or at least that's the official marketing message for now.
> 
> "Everything else is up for consideration. That's all I can give you," Rockstar co-founder Dan Houser told IGN. PC and Wii U players, cross those fingers.
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Now I understands graphic whores. It is my first time playing games on a HD TV. BO2 Looks gorgous.. is that is only 720? oh boy. I hope, I don't become one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

What good would xbox live do if all it can offer are 2 or 3 FPS games? 

Sony will win the next gen because of its exclusives. Xbox will fail because of kinect. And Nintendo being nintendo will lose all its steam when the next gen consoles of Sony and MS are released and of course releasing 2138172 Mario games a year.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> For all we know the PS4 and Xbox 3 will be to the Wii U like PS3 and Xbox 360 were to the Wii.
> 
> It's likely that such a thing won't be the case but the gap in power will be big enough that some games just won't be possible on the Wii U without heavily crippling the game for the Wii U.



No, it is simply not going to happen. It is not in the realm of possibility that either console will resemble the last generation in terms of a leap in power. Not only are they trying to include 'extra' non gaming stuff, ala Kinect 2, advanced Move or some type of new thingamajig(I doubt seriously PS4 will not have something extra besides power). Also, they would have to jump the consoles price up to a ridiculous level if they want to break even, and I doubt Sony wants to sell at a loss in their current situation, and I think somewhere Microsoft has said they don't want to sell at a loss.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

That's all the fanboys need, son.^


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> Well, it is most likely that the next 2 consoles besides Wii U, will not make a graphical leap like the last generation did.


Based on what though?



> The Wii U made a gigantic graphical leap compared to Wii U, and the other 2 systems will not make as large of a leap as they did before.


That's a poor argument for why the PS4/XBOX3 won't be  higher power. Yes, the gap between them won't be as huge because the PS3/360 was stronger than the Wii, but that doesn't mean that it still won't be more powerful systems than the Wii-U.

Your argument doesn't really hold up, we don't even have to go far back to see that that trend is false.

The difference between the Sega Saturn and Sega Dreamcast was bigger than the difference between the N64 and Nintendo Gamecube, yet it didn't mean that the Gamecube wasn't dramatically more powerful than the Dreamcast. We aren't talking about most improved hardware, we're talking about what is going to be more powerful. 



> PC games will advance so far that they will be unlikely to port to Wii U in 4 or 5 years time, but they can be ported to XBox3 and Ps4. But Xbox3 and PS4 games can be ported to Wii U easily.


admitting that alone already means the Xbox and PS4 will have a big advantage.

But I don't see where your speculation stems from. There is no information released on any of the newer consoles, so how could you possibly say that the Xbox and PS won't be that much more powerful. And you have to take into account the quality of the port when judging a game. People often want to play the definitive version, if the Wii-U's port is hurt too much then people will bash it unnecessarily just because there are superior versions. 



> Also, now that the console has changed his main handheld, and made a new, more 'core' gamer controller, developers can simply ignore any gimmicky controllers and simply focus on the core controllers. Plus, they have all the options they can choose to access their games, so more choices was never a bad thing.



The Wii has always had alternative controls. You really think people are going to be happy about buying 4 normal controllers?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What good would xbox live do if all it can offer are 2 or 3 FPS games?
> 
> Sony will win the next gen because of its exclusives. Xbox will fail because of kinect. And Nintendo being nintendo will lose all its steam when the next gen consoles of Sony and MS are released and of course releasing 2138172 Mario games a year.



It's exclusives which don't sell very well, and don't have mass appeal. Hardly an appeal if its two competitors are offering a larger and better library, while also selling at a much higher price. 

If kinect is improved, it could resemble Wii.  

Thats what they said about 3ds with vita


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Sony will win the next gen because of its exclusives.


:rofl

Sony will fail because of its bad management decisions that have already put it in a hole financially.



> Xbox will fail because of kinect.


Xbox will succeed because it'll continue to steal away Sony's exclusives.



> And Nintendo being nintendo will lose all its steam when the next gen consoles of Sony and MS are released and of course releasing 2138172 Mario games a year.


Nintendo will do what Nintendo always does(a bit less so with the Wii but they made up for it in other ways) and put out great first party titles and survive another generation. Sony and Microsoft still have a lot to learn from the master.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> It's exclusives which* don't sell very well*, and don't have mass appeal. Hardly an appeal if its two competitors are offering a larger and better library, while also selling at a much higher price.
> 
> If kinect is improved, it could resemble Wii.
> 
> Thats what they said about 3ds with vita



LOL how can you say they didnt sell well????

Kinect is a stupid gimmick. If I want to play a video game using a console, I would like to sit myself down and mash some buttons not standing around looking like a douche talking to the screen and doing retarded movements. If I want to exercise there's a nearby gym. And if I want to sing there's karaoke and if I want to dance....well theres a lot of bars here..



> Sony will fail because of its bad management decisions that have already put it in a hole financially.



Well, the company might fail but not the customers. Because we are all going to get awesome games next gen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

If anything the Kinect will help Microsoft sell alot the same way the crappy Wii-Mote helped the Wii.

The Kinect actually had quite a bit of momentum last year. It will appeal to the casual audience more than the Wii-U controller assuming they are working on its technology still.


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

GTAV for Wii U would be excellent. 



Goova said:


> No, it is simply not going to happen. It is not in the realm of possibility that either console will resemble the last generation in terms of a leap in power. Not only are they trying to include 'extra' non gaming stuff, ala Kinect 2, advanced Move or some type of new thingamajig(I doubt seriously PS4 will not have something extra besides power). Also, they would have to jump the consoles price up to a ridiculous level if they want to break even, and I doubt Sony wants to sell at a loss in their current situation, and I think somewhere Microsoft has said they don't want to sell at a loss.



We don't know if they will include crap like Kinect 2 or Move right from the start.  We don't know if they are not willing to sell their console at a loss.  If even Nintendo sold at a loss then I can clearly see Microsoft selling their console at a loss not that they need to sell their console at a loss to be drastically more powerful than the Wii U.  As for Sony, who can say what they will do.  Selling at a loss would suck for them but falling behind in power will hurt them as well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Based on what though?
> 
> That's a poor argument for why the PS4/XBOX3 won't be  higher power. Yes, the gap between them won't be as huge because the PS3/360 was stronger than the Wii, but that doesn't mean that it still won't be more powerful systems than the Wii-U.
> 
> ...



The multitude of leaks and rumors that have been happening for the past year. It isn't exactly about the specifics or details but the narrative. The narrative is pretty clear. Kinect 2, more home entertainment, enough of a graphical leap to possibly use Unreal 4 effectively, upgrades to live and other stuff. 

Of course they will be much more powerful then the Wii U, its just they wont be as powerful as they were in comparison as they were to the Wii.

If people spent their money on consoles based on what had the best graphical on third party games and ports, then people would stop buying consoles and go PC.  People spend their money on consoles for an assortment of reasons, but third party graphical power is not high on the list. What is high, is that the console itself at least get the ports in the first place. Everyone is going to accept the Wii U's ports are going to be worst looking and worst performing, but they just want a Nintendo console with Nintendo IPs and third party games.

More controllers more choice. It's good, not bad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Eurogamer Source: Nintendo's Wii U toolchain is "fighting us every step of the way"*



> Software quality will undoubtedly improve over the coming months, but with Microsoft and Sony looking to launch their own next-gen consoles within the year, time is not exactly on Nintendo's side. One developer working on a key AAA franchise port told us anonymously that the Nintendo toolchain is "fighting us every step of the way", suggesting that plenty of work still needs to be done in getting development workflow up to scratch. Will the tools improve in time? Will publishers have the time and the financial incentive to stick with it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> If people spent their money on consoles based on what had the best graphical on third party games and ports, then people would stop buying consoles and go PC.  People spend their money on consoles for an assortment of reasons, but third party graphical power is not high on the list. What is high, is that the console itself at least get the ports in the first place. Everyone is going to accept the Wii U's ports are going to be worst looking and worst performing, but they just want a Nintendo console with Nintendo IPs and third party games.
> 
> More controllers more choice. It's good, not bad.



People who do not game on PC at all and just play console buy consoles out of habit and because they believe it is more convenient (do not have to buy parts or figure out what can run on what and what not).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> LOL how can you say they didnt sell well????
> 
> Kinect is a stupid gimmick. If I want to play a video game using a console, I would like to sit myself down and mash some buttons not standing around looking like a douche talking to the screen and doing retarded movements. If I want to exercise there's a nearby gym. And if I want to sing there's karaoke and if I want to dance....well theres a lot of bars here..
> 
> ...



Because they really haven't sold well. I'm pretty most of them don't hit above 2 mil in sales. Nintendo and Microsoft exclusives sell big. 

Kinect is a stupid gimmick, but Kinect 2 is rumored/leaked to be a huge upgrade, way more advanced then the first. Don't doubt it could very well take off big time if the actual thing works like its supposed to, effectively and accurately.




heylove said:


> GTAV for Wii U would be excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know if they will include crap like Kinect 2 or Move right from the start.  We don't know if they are not willing to sell their console at a loss.  If even Nintendo sold at a loss then I can clearly see Microsoft selling their console at a loss not that they need to sell their console at a loss to be drastically more powerful than the Wii U.  As for Sony, who can say what they will do.  Selling at a loss would suck for them but falling behind in power will hurt them as well.



You guys really like to keep eyes blind about all leaks and rumors, I guess. Did you not see that Microsoft pamphlet/book that was released back in June? Things change and evolve but the plan back in 2011 was Kinect 2 and all the current rumors keep peepin that it will have an upgraded kinect.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> People who do not game on PC at all and just play console buy consoles out of habit and because they believe it is more convenient (do not have to buy parts or figure out what can run on what and what not).



That's part of the reason. There is no single reason, though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

There is going to be a Kinect 2, that much is obvious. Maybe not at the next consoles launch, but it will be revealed by then.




Goova said:


> Because they really haven't sold well. I'm pretty most of them don't hit above 2 mil in sales. Nintendo and Microsoft exclusives sell big.



I dunno, all of Sony's big games sell well.

Granturismo 5 sold nearly 15 million. God of War 3 about 5 million (not including the collection). Uncharted games sold about 3 mill a pop.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

Some people are being a bit too optimistic based on faulty premises.  Based on the Wii U's hardware configuration, a majority of its grunt lies in the GPU die. That's vastly limited space for something that's supposed to bridge this console generation and the next for developers, let alone giving them the ease of development to actually get that power out of it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

he is talking exclusives. Not just big games. Of course big games sell well, there big games. I said most of them havent sold above 2 mil pretty sure.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> he is talking exclusives. Not just big games. Of course big games sell well, *there* big games. I said most of them havent sold above 2 mil pretty sure.



They're *

And since when did this thread become a console war?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Was trying to mainly only mention the main great games and mostly only the ones that I have personally played.



X-men Legends was fucking awesome game.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> he is talking exclusives. Not just big games. Of course big games sell well, there big games. I said most of them havent sold above 2 mil pretty sure.



I guess, but I don't see how that is much different from the 360.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> They're *
> 
> And since when did this thread become a console war?



Hardly a console war. Console wars on the internet need unlimited flaming and shouting and trolling.


----------



## Bender (Nov 19, 2012)

At the moment the console is crap to me. Barely any good games for the system.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

LOL Sony's exclusives sell well. Of course Xbox's exclusive will sell well because they only have one. HALO. 

And according to vgchartz ps3 exclusives sold:

Uncharted 3 - 4.86mil

LBP2 - 2.71mil

Uncharted 2 - 5.79mil

Killzone 3 - 2.36mil

Gran Turismo 5 - 8.13mil

God of War 3 - 4.47mil


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova said:


> You guys really like to keep eyes blind about all leaks and rumors, I guess. Did you not see that Microsoft pamphlet/book that was released back in June? Things change and evolve but the plan back in 2011 was Kinect 2 and all the current rumors keep peepin that it will have an upgraded kinect.



I read almost everything there is to about the next-gen but one has to realize that those rumors are only rumors.  They may be completely accurate or be completely false.  That said, of course there will be a Kinect 2.  It just isn't something that has to be released at launch nor is it something that has to be built into the console.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Nintendo aware of long Wii U load times, freezing*

Arguably one of the Wii U?s biggest weaknesses right now pertain to loading times. It takes quite awhile to boot up? well, pretty much everything. Switching between applications can take awhile. Even loading up a game isn?t the fastest.

Nintendo is aware of the long loads. It sounds like this is something that the company will be looking to improve going forward, at least.

According to Nintendo?s customer service site:

*?We are aware that users are experiencing load times when they launch or switch between applications. We are exploring ways to enhance features for consumers? overall experience.?*

Some Wii U users have also been having issues with freezing and crashes. Nintendo advises the following:

*Instances of system freezing are rare and unlikely to occur. If your system has frozen unexpectedly, do the following:

    Reset your system by unplugging it from the wall for 10 seconds.
    Ensure your system is kept current with available system updates (How to).
    If additional assistance is needed, please contact us at 1-800-255-3700.
*


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Those load times are something that Nintendo should have dealt with long before they shipped the console.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm hoping they fix the loading problems before I set up my WiiU in a month.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> Those load times are something that Nintendo should have dealt with long before they shipped the console.


 I agree, specially with that long ass update waiting for the consumers.



Death-kun said:


> I'm hoping they fix the loading problems before I set up my WiiU in a month.


 probably they will. My guess, a week or less for them to release an update..


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

So many bugs that bugspray won't even fix.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Eurogamer Source: Nintendo's Wii U toolchain is "fighting us every step of the way"*





> The most common IDEs are Visual Studio (Microsoft), Xcode (Apple) and Eclipse (open source). A toolchain is basically a set of applications to translate source code to something the machine actually understands and consists of compilers, linkers, assemblers, build systems, debuggers, profilers and the like (often hidden behind or part of an IDE). The most common toolchains are the one integrated in Visual Studio, the one integrated in Xcode, and the stand alone GNU toolchain (open source).* For Wii U, Nintendo decided to go with the GHS MULTI IDE and toolchain, a rather exotic and expensive suite that is typically used in high reliability, high security embedded development (like medical, industrial and military applications). It's simply not a familiar environment for game developers, most of which most likely never even heard of GHS, which means that it requires additional training and education.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Literally right when you start the game, the first thing you see.



Omg.. It was not there when I started my game late night yesterday. So we are guessing they just put it in there.  they are responding to the negative reviews and the people who wanted an action horror game. This is too good..


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2012)

OH MY GOD

LAUGHING SO FUCKING HARD FROM NINTENDO'S STILL DRACONIAN ONLINE IDEAS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Taleran said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> LAUGHING SO FUCKING HARD FROM NINTENDO'S STILL DRACONIAN ONLINE IDEAS.



yeah, really fuck up..

back to the ZombiU message.. Good for them and I can't stop , I am going back to that spot, I want to read that..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Taleran said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> LAUGHING SO FUCKING HARD FROM NINTENDO'S STILL DRACONIAN ONLINE IDEAS.





> "A Nintendo Network Account can only be used on the console where it was created," the entry reads. "In the future, you will be able to use your Nintendo Network Account with future Nintendo consoles and other devices, such as PC's."



**


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Literally right when you start the game, the first thing you see.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg.. It was not there when I started my game late night yesterday. So we are guessing they just put it in there.  they are responding to the negative reviews and the people who wanted an action horror game. This is too good..



Haha. That's awesome .


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

Some hardcore, non-casual, gaming right there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Was trying to mainly only mention the main great games and mostly only the ones that I have personally played.



Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
Baten Kaitos Origins
Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
I-Ninja (while not exclusive it's the best version)
Lost Kingdoms
Lost Kingdoms 2
Skies of Arcadia Legends (while a port it still counts here because it's really good)
Tales of Symphonia(till the not as well known ps2 version came out, looks better on the gamecube)
Mystic fucking heroes a bomb ass game.
There is more, most of them are multiplat

Military grade shit that explains why there is no real delay on the wii U gamepad


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ukoku said:


> Haha. That's awesome .


 it is indeed.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
> Baten Kaitos Origins
> Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg
> Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
> ...


 Omg I-Ninja was so awesome. Memories flowing. and lol of course, no delay whatsoever.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> **



*Future* Consoles & PCs.

So if you want a premium WiiU(which you know is coming) or your WiiU breaks or you got to someone elses place and want to log in to have your stats when you play multi player. All things that we do this generation. YOU CAN'T DO ANY OF THAT.

Simple login/log out PSN and XBL have it this is retarded.


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmm, wonder why they went with this toolchain.  I have heard that it is a good for making optimized code and security but if it's so different then perhaps it might have been best to not go with it.  Long term it may end up working out I suppose depending on how much of a learning curve it may have.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> Hmm, wonder why they went with this toolchain.  I have heard that it is a good for making optimized code and security but if it's so different then perhaps it might have been best to not go with it.  Long term it may end up working out I suppose depending on how much of a learning curve it may have.



Yeah I was wondering the same. We all know how weird is Nintendo and they love to take gambles that paid off.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2012)

Taleran said:


> *Future* Consoles & PCs.
> 
> So if you want a premium WiiU(which you know is coming) or your WiiU breaks or you got to someone elses place and want to log in to have your stats when you play multi player. All things that we do this generation. YOU CAN'T DO ANY OF THAT.
> 
> Simple login/log out PSN and XBL have it this is retarded.




You know its just going to be ironed out right before December 8th hits ._.

I dont get it the 3 of you just keep up with your pointless bitching even though it barely fucking matters in the long run and watch how fast all of you dumbasses forget shit XD.

Its retarded listening to you three talk like it means anything.

I am disappoint Malving Neogafs always been full of shit XD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2012)

> "A Nintendo Network Account can only be used on the console where it was created," the entry reads. "In the future, you will be able to use your Nintendo Network Account with future Nintendo consoles and other devices, such as PC's."



Why even bother. 

What is the point?

Why make all of this crap that should've been standard from teh beginning available only through long ass patches?

Get your shit together, Nintendo. I fucking hate pointless internet updates. 2 consoles are enough.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2012)

Would you rather pay more for the console then^?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> You know its just going to be ironed out right before December 8th hits ._.
> 
> I dont get it the 3 of you just keep up with your pointless bitching even though it barely fucking matters in the long run and watch how fast all of you dumbasses forget shit XD.
> 
> ...



??????


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2012)

You heard me. XD


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah I was wondering the same. We all know how weird is Nintendo and they love to take gambles that paid off.



Eh, I honest don't think that this is a gamble that would be worth it especially when it may be frustrating for some people to get used to.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why even bother.
> 
> What is the point?
> 
> ...



There was no good reason besides keeping all their stuff secret for some asinine reason. Didn't want reviewers spilling the beans before the launch or shit like that I guess. Still pointless, but Taleran is acting like the way the WiiU is now will be the way it is until the end of time, when that simply isn't the case. That's what I'm refuting, not Nintendo's dumb decisions.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2012)

Goova and the Hardcore ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are joining him in the dumbassery as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

> I'm three hours in, have yet to die. I had some rather close calls, but nothing I couldn't handle. I haven't ran out of bullets yet either (though I have came close). Search and loot everything you can, and make use of your flares because you will find plenty of others along the way. Use the cricket bat on single zombies to conserve bullets, use guns if you have two or more Zombie's attention. The online communications features are rather awesome, most signs have been informative and helpful, but *I did run into an asshole that put an arrow pointing right along with a loot box and smiley face, which led me to hastily turn the corner and run straight into a Zombie. I almost died (and it scaredthe shit out of me), but I couldn't help but laugh.*
> 
> Awesome game.


 We knew that will happen.. lol.. I hope I don't get troll with that..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

Also guise, if you delete your ID, you loose all your bought products  just saiyan. Gametrailers learned that the hard way yesterday via their directfeed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why even bother.
> 
> What is the point?
> 
> ...


 Nintendo has been off their game for a long time and they skated by selling their last system which was horrible and I'm glad I didn't get it for Brawl like I had originally planned.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Would you rather pay more for the console then^?



Except that's a bullshit nonanswer. In no way that would fix the price up for the console.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> it is indeed.
> 
> Omg I-Ninja was so awesome. Memories flowing. and lol of course, no delay whatsoever.



I forgot to mention giest another good game.
Killer 7 as well though on the ps2 it's more known for the gamecube release like ToS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why even bother.
> 
> What is the point?
> 
> ...



I've only updated my xbox 360 once because it was required to play games, just saying.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nintendo has been off their game for a long time and they skated by selling their last system which was horrible and I'm glad I didn't get it for Brawl like I had originally planned.



You are kidding Brawl's a great game.
Online sucked though, then again who ever uses that in games, I sure don't 
I never ran into this so called tripping problem everyone else ran into for some reason.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2012)

Time is money you idiot.

Ninty had to think long and hard about what they were okay with dropping the ball on if they plan on surviving the market


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

What have I been saying all this time?

Goddamn, I hate being right...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nintendo has been off their game for a long time and they skated by selling their last system which was horrible and I'm glad I didn't get it for Brawl like I had originally planned.



Long time? It's been one generation lol, and they're already trying to recover, and succeeding, from their somehow "long descent" into inferiority. Depending on how well the WiiU is received I wouldn't be surprised if next generation Nintendo ditched the gimmicks and went toe-to-toe with the PS5 and Xbox 1080.

God, I'll be so old by then.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I've only updated my xbox 360 once because it was required to play games, just saying.
> 
> 
> *You are kidding Brawl's a great game.
> ...


 I wonder if the online does improve with Nintendo Network [WiiU] I am curious..


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 19, 2012)

I see that Nintendo hasn't learned anything from this past generation when it comes to accounts. I'm so glad that I waited on buying a Wii U.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Long time? It's been one generation lol, and they're already trying to recover, and succeeding, from their somehow "long descent" into inferiority. Depending on how well the WiiU is received I wouldn't be surprised if next generation Nintendo ditched the gimmicks and went toe-to-toe with the PS5 and Xbox 1080.
> 
> God, I'll be so old by then.



Sush you old bag of dust.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What have I been saying all this time?
> 
> Goddamn, I hate being right...



You were half right at most.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

"That gamespot video review was pretty roflcopters.


Zombies are faster than you at walking speed.

Using a melee weapon takes ages to kill an enemy.

Guns and ammo are hard to come by.

4.5/10"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Long time? It's been one generation lol, and they're already trying to recover, and succeeding, from their somehow "long descent" into inferiority. Depending on how well the WiiU is received I wouldn't be surprised if next generation Nintendo ditched the gimmicks and went toe-to-toe with the PS5 and Xbox 1080.


And lose all those millions of sweet, sweet money from grandmas and grandpas playing tennis with their grand kids?
Yeah, not happening.

Nintendo couldn't give two fucks about it's inferiority and lame gimmicks, shit is selling like hot pies. Sony and microsoft wished they had gimmicks like that, hell, they copy them.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I've only updated my xbox 360 once because it was required to play games, just saying.
> 
> 
> You are kidding Brawl's a great game.
> ...



Erm....you were immune to tripping in Brawl?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> And lose all those millions of sweet, sweet money from grandmas and grandpas playing tennis with their grand kids?
> Yeah, not happening.
> 
> Nintendo couldn't give two fucks about it's inferiority and lame gimmicks, shit is selling like hot pies. Sony and microsoft wished they had gimmicks like that, hell, they copy them.



Nintendo has no shame truly an adult's console


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Erm....you were immune to tripping in Brawl?



It never happened to me, ever.
I didn't even know about it till you guys started complaining about it here


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> And lose all those millions of sweet, sweet money from grandmas and grandpas playing tennis with their grand kids?
> Yeah, not happening.
> 
> Nintendo couldn't give two fucks about it's inferiority and lame gimmicks, shit is selling like hot pies. Sony and microsoft wished they had gimmicks like that, hell, they copy them.



Those people will either be dead or content with their Wii until they die. They have no need to upgrade when the Wii does everything they already want. The only way they'll get future consoles is if the little brats bitch and cry for it enough.

The Wii sold like hot pies, we'll have to see with the WiiU. If the WiiU causes Nintendo problems because the power gap is too detrimental for them this time around, compared to the PS4 and 720, they'll sure as hell change their strategy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]h60G1jN35IM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Yoshi's land for wii U and soul hacker's


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

We saw this stuff yesterday.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> We saw this stuff yesterday.



Yet you bitches aren't talking about it that much.
Talk damn you, tell me what you know, TALK ATAERALEJRKLNRLJNL!
[YOUTUBE]_G7AS50NAwM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]REVK2wpt-oI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

People have been saying it was fake. On the other hand, Nintendo released an official statement about the matter, which means it must have been real. They said it was a mock menu and that the issue has been fixed so it can't be accessed again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

Taleran said:


> *Future* Consoles & PCs.





> Future *Nintendo* consoles.



There, were still getting the update for it either way. It's one thing to be legitimately pissed about the situation (as i am too atm), but it's another when others foolhardily misinterpret quotes. Good god people.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2012)

Are they really going to port Soul hackers to the Wii U when its on the 3DS?

Lol what the hell are you mad for Asakuna?

On another note the Wii U's internet browser works really really well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *Grand Theft Auto 5 PC & Wii U editions 'up for consideration'*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



GTA5 possibly coming to the Wii U confirmed?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Are they really going to port Soul hackers to the Wii U when its on the 3DS?
> 
> Lol what the hell are you mad for Asakuna?
> 
> On another note the Wii U's internet browser works really really well.



Eh why not? 
a lot of that stuff looks like eshop anyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AWVCQFaVDwA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]apKrroDICJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yet you bitches aren't talking about it that much.
> Talk damn you, tell me what you know, TALK ATAERALEJRKLNRLJNL!
> [YOUTUBE]_G7AS50NAwM[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]REVK2wpt-oI[/YOUTUBE]



They talk about the shit that is furthest from the point, here.

It's all good, brudda.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What I'm hoping for next gen (already lol) is that Nintendo ditches expensive gimmicks and just dumps their money into the actual console rather than a controller with a screen on it. Go back to the good ol' days.



*Remembers N64/GC sales/support*

Third Parties are a bitch when it comes to Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It never happened to me, ever.
> I didn't even know about it till you guys started complaining about it here



Okay, either you played Brawl very little or you didn't pay attention at all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Okay, either you played Brawl very little or you didn't pay attention at all.



I beat the campaign,arcade and people in tournaments.
I DIDN'T TRIP ONCE.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol that tripping shit was meant to happen on the regular.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

tripping was my Sheik number one enemy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2012)

Tripping only happens if you run to much , get tripped or you try and get coy with the blitzing.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy shit, a Yoshi game and Metal Gear Solid game for the Wii U would be more than enough to make me buy the console. E3 2013 will give us an answer.


----------



## Wizard (Nov 19, 2012)

My only complaint is that Nintendo first party launch games are going to be 720p. Why must Nintendo make these odd choices?!!?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2012)

Because the difference is negligible?


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Wizard said:


> My only complaint is that Nintendo first party launch games are going to be 720p. Why must Nintendo make these odd choices?!!?



Because 1080p takes longer to render than 720p does. 



St NightRazr said:


> Because the difference is negligible?



Nope.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

I found it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

Considering how bandwidth starved the RAM is, i'm not surprised that the devs haven't gone with 1080p for a majority of releases. It would just be better suited to achieving parity elsewhere. Considering that the main ram is nigh useless for straight rendering, all of the top end effort is going to go through the EDRAM. Almost the entire game is going to be rendered through that, not anywhere near close to the norm.

That wasn't a good strategy for Nintendo to take. "Oh just slap a glob of edram on it, that'll make up for all the bottlenecks!"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

I wonder what Nintendo's feeling from the reactions of others discovering that. 

I'm still holding out for the GPU, CPU, and Edram though. But alas, the Ram part caught me by surprise.


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't think that Nintendo cares about people learning about that sort of information.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

well i could say that they don't care about making a technologically sound product to begin with, but that's also wrong because this is definitely not up to the standards of their previous efforts. Hell the Wii was a lot more balanced than this


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

They'll learn once people start complaining. I expected a better job hardware-wise from Nintendo, who are known for making the sturdiest and most stable consoles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

> well i could say that they don't care about making a technologically sound product to begin with, but that's also wrong because this is definitely not up to the standards of their previous efforts. Hell the Wii was a lot more balanced than this



What did the Wii's hardware balance have in advantage compared the Wii U's, by any chance?



> I expected a better job hardware-wise from Nintendo, *who are known for making the sturdiest and most stable consoles.*



One of my favorite parts about owning a Nintendo console.


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> well i could say that they don't care about making a technologically sound product to begin with, but that's also wrong because this is definitely not up to the standards of their previous efforts. Hell the Wii was a lot more balanced than this



Whatever happened I just hope that Sony and Microsoft don't make the same blunder.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

You can't cheap death in ZombiU, a soon your are dead Game saved..


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> You can't cheap death in ZombiU, a soon your are dead Game saved..



No prior saves to go back to?  If no then that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> *No prior saves to go back to? * If no then that's pretty awesome.


 that is correct... reason why is so devastating..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

I really want to try ZombiU.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What did the Wii's hardware balance have in advantage compared the Wii U's, by any chance?



Basically everything. Not only did the exterior have a quality build to it, but the components on the interior was more evenly spread. CPU was equivalent to the GPU and the RAM(both the T1 ram and the GDDR3) as well, they all shared a good balance of the workload, that's how you build a good product.

With Wii U however, firsthand impressions are that it reminds me of the PS3 super slim. Exterior is flimsy and glossy plastic, cheap battery, cheap LED screen for the gamepad and no capable USB connection from the Wii U and pad either which is just tacky. No digital out from the back of the console, or even an Ethernet port to begin with. Just a big air of trying to extreme cost cut. 

But then we get into the interior and that breaks down because they are actually making it more expensive for themselves. Well for one thing the sound chips are completely separate from the rest of the package makes no sense as that is almost never the case. 

We don't know yet the status of the CPU, but we can see just from the CPU die on the motherboard that its only a small fraction of the size of the GPU, which tellingly we can assume the CPU is placed on very low priority(mostly probably for BC), and the main ram is split for OS purposes an entire gig. 

Now that ram would not even be a problem if it was clocked at a higher speed.
But then we come to the GPU die where we have to assume that the north bridge, the GPU AND the EDRAM are cooped up in that die as well, which basically places all of the pressure of the console to the GPU instead of evenly placing it out. 

Not good for developers and not good from a system standpoint in general. Its almost like Sony before the launch of the PS3 when they were expecting devs to actually render straight from the CELL and not even intending to add a GPU to begin with(which they backtracked on with the RSX at the last minute) just very nonsensical decisions from a design standpoint that will hurt it going forward.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghHOQ6U0N7o[/YOUTUBE]

Voice chat in game confirmed. I just need a pair of headphones..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghHOQ6U0N7o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Voice chat in game confirmed. I just need a pair of headphones..



Great news, no need for that headset stuff.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 19, 2012)

btw, does the wii-u controller run on external or internal batteries?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Basically everything. Not only did the exterior have a quality build to it, but the components on the interior was more evenly spread. CPU was equivalent to the GPU and the RAM(both the T1 ram and the GDDR3) as well, they all shared a good balance of the workload, that's how you build a good product.
> 
> With Wii U however, firsthand impressions are that it reminds me of the PS3 super slim. Exterior is flimsy and glossy plastic, cheap battery, cheap LED screen for the gamepad and no capable USB connection from the Wii U and pad either which is just tacky. No digital out from the back of the console, or even an Ethernet port to begin with. Just a big air of trying to extreme cost cut.
> 
> ...



Ouch.....that sounds very disturbing when you look at it that way. So i guess with this much info, third party ports of next gen titles are totally out of the question unless Nintendo can somehow fix/get around with it. 



> Great news, no need for that headset stuff.



Sweeeeeeeet.  Though the "you still need to plug in headphones" part worried me a bit. I assume it was just the CoD devs inclusion of making the headset for voice chatting mandatory?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> btw, does the wii-u controller run on external or internal batteries?



Internal. Lasts about 3 hours (on max settings?) and takes about 2.5 hours to charge iirc. But it has an AC adapter rather than plugging into the console. So I'll be able to keep mine plugged in all the time (outlet behind the couch) while playing. I'm glad I won't have to sit on the floor in front of the tv if I want to play while charging. I dunno about you, though.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghHOQ6U0N7o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Voice chat in game confirmed. I just need a pair of headphones..



The only headphones available are the madcatz ones?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ouch.....that sounds very disturbing when you look at it that way. So i guess with this much info, third party ports of next gen titles are totally out of the question unless Nintendo can somehow fix/get around with it.



That remains to be seen before we actually get concrete specs on those consoles.

But its not looking bright because the large amount of EDRAM is basically from what i'm seeing, the only reason why the GPU can actually hold up the entire console.

Now if Microsoft went all out and went crazy with their EDRAM and just decided to put like 60MB on their GPU die and Sony followed suit. Then no ports would probably take extreme effort and third parties would probably not find it worth the effort.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2012)

Unsubbing this thread. At the point people seriously try to fucking nitpick a developer's choice of development IDE, that's when I'm fucking done.

And by people I mean little dumbfucks who wouldn't know the first fucking thing about how real software development works.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> The only headphones available are the madcatz ones?



oh? he said regular headphones. earplug too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

Someone's angry in this thread


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Unsubbing this thread. At the point people seriously try to fucking nitpick a developer's choice of development IDE, that's when I'm fucking done.
> 
> And by people I mean little dumbfucks who wouldn't know the first fucking thing about how real software development works.



Woah, woah dude. Did something happen?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah it seems like your mad at something, what could have happened?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> I'm surprised to see that the 3DS XL's screen isn't too much smaller than the gamepad's screen lol.



Yeah, the 3DSXL is really easy on the eyes when it comes to portable gaming, although I know a lot of people who prefer the original 3DS because it's easier to carry around. 



Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to add you now..
> 
> what a shame. I rather ignored them.



Cool. So far, I've played NSMBU and Nintendo Land. I have yet to play ZombieU which is the only game of the bunch that allows use of the Pro Controller (yet to sync it)


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Yeah, the 3DSXL is really easy on the eyes when it comes to portable gaming, although I know a lot of people who prefer the original 3DS because it's easier to carry around.



I've been debating about getting one, but I think I'm going to wait for the next 3DS revision and just get a Vita for now instead. From what I've heard, the 3DS XL is less sturdy than the original 3DS (wiggly battery plate, cheap-ish hinges, low speaker quality, etc). I'm sure Nintendo will either fix these hardware problems or come out with another 3DS revision in a year or two.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to add you now..



my mistake, it's just *cjkira*. 

Discard the "99"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

> Now if Microsoft went all out and went crazy with their EDRAM and just decided to put like 60MB on their GPU die and Sony followed suit. *Then no ports *would probably take extreme effort and third parties would probably not find it worth the effort.



Wait, so your actually saying that no ports would require extreme effort? Or did you mean to put a comma after the "no"? 



> From what I've heard, the 3DS XL is less sturdy than the original 3DS (wiggly battery plate, cheap-ish hinges, low speaker quality, etc).


Aww, your now out of the XL party? Damn.  (Well i could understand the low sound part). I held one from a local Best Buy retail and it felt nice to me, especially the build quality, stylus placement, and matte finish. Which are three reasons alone of why i want one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> my mistake, it's just *cjkira*.
> 
> Discard the "99"



Oh boy, after I sent the invite lol.. anyway ahh the in game mic did work. I can confirmed it too.. Using wiimote+ gamepad with earplugs.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 19, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> my mistake, it's just *cjkira*.
> 
> Discard the "99"



Adding you right now as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wait, so your actually saying that no ports would require extreme effort? Or did you mean to put a comma after the "no"?



Comma 

STOP CORRECTING ME ON GRAMMAR


----------



## Corran (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't get why Nmaster64 is angry.

So I asked this yesterday, but can you guys explain how messaging and chat works, for example how you message across games and what kind of notifications you get. I'm yetto see stuff on it. (Not video chat )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> my mistake, it's just *cjkira*.
> 
> Discard the "99"



Once again, I'm an idiot. It is cjkira99.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Corran said:


> I don't get why Nmaster64 is angry.
> 
> So I asked this yesterday, but can you guys explain how messaging and chat works, for example how you message across games and what kind of notifications you get. I'm yetto see stuff on it. (Not video chat )



Yet to try any of those. only in game chat. which work fine.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Comma
> 
> STOP CORRECTING ME ON GRAMMAR


----------



## Corran (Nov 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yet to try any of those. only in game chat. which work fine.



In game voice chat? How does that work per game?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Aww, your now out of the XL party? Damn.  (Well i could understand the low sound part). I held one from a local Best Buy retail and it felt nice to me, especially the build quality, stylus placement, and matte finish. Which are three reasons alone of why i want one.



I was seriously considering one, but I'd rather keep the 3DS I have now and get a Vita. I'll enjoy those, the WiiU and my PS3 while I wait for the next 3DS revision which will make the 3DS and 3DS XL look like a sack of poop.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 19, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> my mistake, it's just *cjkira*.
> 
> Discard the "99"



I'm gonna add you. With the "99", I'm "VicHellion".



Corran said:


> I don't get why Nmaster64 is angry.
> 
> So I asked this yesterday, but can you guys explain how messaging and chat works, for example how you message across games and what kind of notifications you get. I'm yetto see stuff on it. (Not video chat )



Here's a nice vid from Kotaku explaining how the MiiVerse works and the chatting in the game communities. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru9Mpsl8GRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Corran said:


> In game voice chat? How does that work per game?



it seem yeah... CoD BO2 is the one I tried for..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

By the way, guys, are the Miis made on your Wii transferred to the WiiU when you do the "system transfer"?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I was seriously considering one, but I'd rather keep the 3DS I have now and get a Vita. I'll enjoy those, the WiiU and my PS3 while I wait for the next 3DS revision which will make the 3DS and 3DS XL look like a sack of poop.



Ah, ok then.  But if the next revision kills of BC then consider me P.O.'d. Though i wonder what would happen if Nintendo put a second circle pad into it...


----------



## Corran (Nov 19, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Here's a nice vid from Kotaku explaining how the MiiVerse works and the chatting in the game communities.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru9Mpsl8GRs[/YOUTUBE]



That video addresses Miiverse posting and replying, I was more interested in how you do personal message and chats with people on your friends list.

I know most friend functions are through Miiverse (not sure why you even have a friendslist if everything is handled in Miiverse...) but I'm yet to see how personal messaging and chatrooms work if there is any. Also if notifications for messages come up on the screen or just the home button flashing.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

There's no way the next 3DS revision would kill of backwards compatibility just for the simple fact that 3DS carts and DS carts are the exact same size. That, and there is no reason to. A second circle pad + better battery would be great.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

If so, then why did the Dsi-onward do it with GBA BC? But i agree, Nintendo wouldn't go that far a believe. I could be open to a second CP, plus if there's 4 hours + on the next revision then consider me double dipped. :ho 

I wonder if Nintendo would actually increases the 3DS's resolution too (LOL).


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2012)

People who've never written code in their life -- real code for real projects for real companies -- should never even fucking dare open their mouths and act like they know jack shit about software development. It's already bad enough with everyone dissecting hardware specs like they understand two shits about how it all comes together.

Been watching the console wars play out for over a decade now, and it just gets more pitiful every day the lengths people go to and the bullshit they spout. It's so fucking pathetic and I'm so tired of it over all these years. 

I had a bad day.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> If so, then why did the Dsi-onward do it with GBA BC? But i agree, Nintendo wouldn't go that far a believe. I could be open to a second CP, plus if there's 4 hours + on the next revision then consider me double dipped. :ho
> 
> I wonder if Nintendo would actually increases the 3DS's resolution too (LOL).



It was pretty much to make the unit slimmer than it already was. That's pretty much it. Not a very good reason, but the GBA, GBA SP, DS Phat and DS Lite could play GBA games. The DSi and the DSi XL were kind of a tangent in the DS line imo.

The difference is that DS carts and 3DS carts use the same slot, so there would literally be no reason to take out DS backwards compatibility. 

If Nintendo added a second circle pad (circle pads below D-Pad and face buttons) I would weep with joy.



Nmaster64 said:


> Been watching the console wars play out for over a decade now, and it just gets more pitiful every day the lengths people go to and the bullshit they spout. It's so fucking pathetic and I'm so tired of it over all these years.



Can't say I blame you. People should be loyal to the games/developers they like, not to the consoles. Every console has something to offer, arguing over which is the best is pointless.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

I still don't understand that outburst though, who would fault developers for not understanding brand new hardware right off the bat? 

Was it one of those folks who are saying that all the developers are lazy because of some issues some games are having? Cause i agree that doesn't make any sense


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

> It was pretty much to make the unit slimmer than it already was. That's pretty much it. Not a very good reason, but the GBA, GBA SP, DS Phat and DS Lite could play GBA games. The DSi and the DSi XL were kind of a tangent in the DS line imo.
> 
> The difference is that DS carts and 3DS carts use the same slot, so there would literally be no reason to take out DS backwards compatibility.
> 
> If Nintendo added a second circle pad (*circle pads below* D-Pad and face buttons) I would weep with joy.



Oooooooh i see. 

Ah, gotcha. That makes a lot of sense when you look at it that way.

The second part i agree with you on. But the first one? Hell naw, leave the CP above the DP. Works wonders for me on my current 3DS. But otherwise yeah it would be nice. 



> People who've never written code in their life -- real code for real projects for real companies -- should never even fucking dare open their mouths and act like they know jack shit about software development. It's already bad enough with everyone dissecting hardware specs like they understand two shits about how it all comes together.
> 
> Been watching the console wars play out for over a decade now, and it just gets more pitiful every day the lengths people go to and the bullshit they spout. It's so fucking pathetic and I'm so tired of it over all these years.
> 
> I had a bad day.



Oooohhhh. I can understand you on that.

Curious though, where the things that some of the users in this thread (and NeoGAF?) said tick you off?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I still don't understand that outburst though, who would fault developers for not understanding brand new hardware right off the bat?
> 
> Was it one of those folks who are saying that all the developers are lazy because of some issues some games are having? Cause i agree that doesn't make any sense



I respond to convos many pages behind because I'm busy w/ being a functional adult most the day.

Shit like this tho: 

Absolutely fucking absurd for this to ever even be a topic among non-industry people, but especially along the vein of it having anything to do with developer's choice to work/not work on a system or the quality of their work.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2012)

Someone have a video of Wii-Wii U transfers?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 19, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> I respond to convos many pages behind because I'm busy w/ being a functional adult most the day.
> 
> Shit like this tho:
> 
> Absolutely fucking absurd for this to ever even be a topic among non-industry people, but especially along the vein of it having anything to do with developer's choice to work/not work on a system or the quality of their work.



That's Neogaf for you. If ou use any common sense they ban you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2012)

Hence why I told you Neogaf is full of shyet Malving XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> I respond to convos many pages behind because I'm busy w/ being a functional adult most the day.
> 
> Shit like this tho:
> 
> Absolutely fucking absurd for this to ever even be a topic among non-industry people, but especially along the vein of it having anything to do with developer's choice to work/not work on a system or the quality of their work.



wsippel always seemed like a guy who i thought knew what he was talking about. But that's mainly because i barely understand software language to begin with(IE not at all) and am just following the conversation.  

Is he really that off base?

I guess the problem is,  you can't really tell on gaf who is actually intimate with these kinds of things and who is just talking shit to support their flawed beliefs


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

Indeed. Though this is personal for me, but some time ago when i clicked a thread on GAF regarding the 3DS's power. Most posts i read from there had my facial expressions from a frown to a double facepalm, when i read the 3D rendering claims that was where i jumped ship from the idiocy. 

But yeah, what Inu said.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh fuck my Wii U froze playing BO2


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

RESET RESET!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> wsippel always seemed like a guy who i thought knew what he was talking about. But that's mainly because i barely understand software language to begin with(IE not at all) and am just following the conversation.
> 
> Is he really that off base?
> 
> I guess the problem is,  you can't really tell on gaf who is actually intimate with these kinds of things and who is just talking shit to support their flawed beliefs



It's not that anything he says is wrong. It's the context that it is at all relevant whatsoever. 

No fucking developer is going "well, we'd really like to make a Wii U game, but are gonna pass because we're not used to their preferred IDE." They aren't suddenly coding a new language, it's a freakin' IDE. MULTI is not so different from Eclipse or VS or any other major IDE that any developer worth his salt is going to be turned off by it. If anything it's just a bigger and better suite of tools to work with.

I've switched between Eclipse, Netbeans, Visual Studio, and XCode a number of times over the past few years. There's an adjustment period but it's really not that big of a deal at all. I guess if you're someone who's been in Microsoft's pants his whole life and only used Visual Studio it could be a bit rough to start, but I think you'd find most game devs are pretty well-rounded. Standards are high in the industry.

_tl;dr Nintendo uses a very nice and expensive suite of dev tools that no  half-way decent developer is going to be complaining about just because it's a bit different than Visual Studio._


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

> RESET RESET!





Too late.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 19, 2012)

Also speaking about developer complaints, outside of the _rumors_ about the CPU and such, we've heard next to nothing about them complaining about the Wii U's RAM bandwidth. Which is supposedly half of current gen. 

This doesn't add up....


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> It's not that anything he says is wrong. It's the context that it is at all relevant whatsoever.
> 
> No fucking developer is going "well, we'd really like to make a Wii U game, but are gonna pass because we're not used to their preferred IDE." They aren't suddenly coding a new language, it's a freakin' IDE. MULTI is not so different from Eclipse or VS or any other major IDE that any developer worth his salt is going to be turned off by it. If anything it's just a bigger and better suite of tools to work with.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing it up.  Going with that guy's comments and the report of a developer complaining about the IDE and how it was fighting them the entire way I figured that it was a somewhat serious problem.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 19, 2012)

Sometimes you wonder just what EG's game is. I mean they should have access to devs right? And digital foundry is obviously apart of their building. So what exactly is the deal when they come out with these things that fly in the face of developer comments on the matter


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 19, 2012)

I can certainly imagine it being frustrating in the beginning, but most of the hurdles they'd hit have more to due with embedded development and new hardware in general. In the grand scope of all the factors of game development, the relevance of the IDE is just so minimal it's insulting to even bring it up among non-developers.



Inuhanyou said:


> Sometimes you wonder just what EG's game is. I mean they should have access to devs right? And digital foundry is obviously apart of their building. So what exactly is the deal when they come out with these things that fly in the face of developer comments on the matter



Selective bias, whether intentional or accidental (region might play a big role), most likely. Experiences among developers always vary by a huge margin. It was always weird I could talk to one developer and hear nothing but praise for working w/ Nintendo on Wii (or MS/Sony on 360/PS3 for that matter), and then literally 10 minutes later listen to a guy from another company say completely the opposite. I suppose a lot of it has to do with what you value in a first-party relationship.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2012)

saw the wii u for the first time...da fuck? least inspired nintendo form factor_ ever_.  looks like a first generation 3.5" disk drive ,external...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2012)

heylove said:


> Thanks for clearing it up.  *Going with that guy's comments and the report of a developer complaining about the IDE and how it was fighting them the entire way I figured that it was a somewhat serious problem.*



Pardon? I'm a little lost here.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 20, 2012)

I miss the old days


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, when TV was less of a drama queen, snooze fest.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:
			
		

> I can certainly imagine it being frustrating in the beginning, but most of the hurdles they'd hit have more to due with embedded development and new hardware in general. In the grand scope of all the factors of game development, the relevance of the IDE is just so minimal it's insulting to even bring it up among non-developers.



I imagine that the only reason that it was brought up was to bring up another thing that would frustrate devs with the Wii U and thus make Nintendo's mistakes seem even bigger. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Pardon? I'm a little lost here.



Eurogamer reported that a dev claimed that the toolkit was frustrating to use. when taken with that post on gaf where a guy talked about the toolkit I had assumed that it was a serious annoyance.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yeah, when TV was less of a drama queen, snooze fest.



And when music was good... well, passable... well....

Er... 

I miss my SEGA Dreamcast.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder if anyone has used the screenshot feature thus far?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

I think this post might clue us into the CPU and GPU...


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2012)

How exactly would a post from February regarding an outdated early dev kit be relevant now?

_Hint: It wouldn't be._


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

slow ram, about a gig of it and also whispers of a weak CPU just fit with what the rumors have been saying and so i put it up.

I'm not claiming to know what's in the retail unit until we get more information, i'm only posting things as speculation and food for thought. I don't need permission to do that


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2012)

No but please be aware of what your doing, you're giving the idiotts more useless irrelevant shit to hurdle when it is of little consequence in the long run


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2012)

I wouldn't say that the Wii U's specs are of little consequence in the long run, it's the exact opposite.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2012)

Why would _anyone_ subscribe to this rainbow party?

Lol.

I'm just here for the trolls.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2012)

Speculating about them is,since they are what they are and telk me whats the point. We cant have nice things with these people.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2012)

Then why keep asking for it?


----------



## Corran (Nov 20, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> No but please be aware of what your doing, you're giving the idiotts more useless irrelevant shit to hurdle when it is of little consequence in the long run



I don't see how it was irrelevant or of little consequence.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2012)

He's talking about himself.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 20, 2012)

To those who bought a wii u,did you wait too much in line? I remember when I first bought my ps3(first console to buy day one) people where eating each others faces. 

How is the wii u launch stacking up to its predecessor the wii?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2012)

The only thing Nintendo really needed is HD, pretty much. Everything else is irrelevant because they still making amazing visuals.

That said, it's pretty funny watching the people who were so utterly convinced that the WiiU was going to be this powerhouse console that would put the 360 and PS3 to shame and everyone that wasn't a Nintendo fan would cry in their corner, grasping for their nonexistent games.

Hah, delusions...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 20, 2012)

Who the hell was thinking that?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm curious as to where you observed such assumptions as well.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 20, 2012)

Interesting article on ign. 



That's not rely inclusive,but it gives an idea about the wii u launche.

It seems it's not as popular as the wii was. Nintendo is trying to cater to both the hardcore and casual audience.but with the rather weak graphical performance and it's advertising as a console for hardcore gamers,it seems Nintendo might lose both in the end.

Cant wait or next ssbb u and next Zelda. Hope it does well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait ti'll holidays or next year before we could confirm that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, the web browsing experience for the WiiU is smoothest of all the consoles thus far. Much easier to navigate through than with PS3 or 3DS. The TV and Satellite controllers are pretty responsive. The only thing is missing is the ability to manage my DVR content (play, record, etc...). I can't wait until TVii is officially released so I an test that the features and see whether it can live up to its billing. 


I've been playing through Nintendo Land and NSMBU but haven't had the chance to start on Zombi U as of yet. I'm charging my Pro Controller now in preparation (multiplayer).


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2012)

Who assumed it would decimate the PS3/360? Most of us have known/believed for months that it would only be slightly stronger than the PS3/360.

tbh, that's all I need from a Nintendo console.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *Who assumed it would decimate the PS3/360? *Most of us have known/believed for months that it would only be slightly stronger than the PS3/360.
> 
> tbh, that's all I need from a Nintendo console.



No one except for people who seem to have a anti-Nintendo agenda and hold some sort of false belief that people who own Nintendo consoles automatically have unrealistic expectations on any and all Nintendo products.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HM-JDlo1Mts[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]rV4jFRc5H8Y[/YOUTUBE]


Deathbringerpt said:


> The only thing Nintendo really needed is HD, pretty much. Everything else is irrelevant because they still making amazing visuals.
> 
> That said, it's pretty funny watching the people who were so utterly convinced that the WiiU was going to be this powerhouse console that would put the 360 and PS3 to shame and everyone that wasn't a Nintendo fan would cry in their corner, grasping for their nonexistent games.
> 
> Hah, delusions...



It does beat out 360 and ps3 though   
It's no Ragnarok, but really who wants a 700-800$ console these days anyway?
Just new hardware you know the thing we haven't had for what 10+ years?
Of course the devs are really  having a hard time with it they are having to learn new tricks.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't mind a 599$ or a 699$ console as long as its graphics are really impressive like what the Xbox 360 and ps3 where to the ps2 for example. It's gonna last me 5 years at least anyway,it's not a bad investment. 

Hope next box and orbis can at least run battlefield 3 at 60+ and I'd be happy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

damn.. Fuck you whoever decided to take out some of the custom setting for the wiimote in BO2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it takes to fully charge a pro controller?
*
Edit:*

nvm...I see it's 4.5 hours. 

I've only had mines charging for a little under 2 hours.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

who else in checked the Miiuniverse community of ZombiU? it is hilarious lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2012)

Is there wired versions of the Pro Controller?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Is there wired versions of the Pro Controller?



no idea... and



> Here are some technical issues some of my friends at gamefaqs, as well as this board have reported, that we strongly believe should be addressed:
> 
> 
> 1. No wii cursor sensitivity option: This feature was available in Cod wii games, but is not present in this game for unknown reasons reason.
> ...





> A) Well, I cannot emphasize enough how important it is to have the CURSOR SENSITIVITY SETTING back!
> It really is an ESSENTIAL Setting!  Despite the game's visual perfection, it will always be lacking overall so long as this issue is not fixed.    There
> even used to be a CURSOR SPEED Setting too but we won't even get into that right now.
> 
> ...





Now I know why I am doing so bad.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2012)

Odd Gamepad Question: Is there a way to turn on your satellite receiver? I can turn on the TV with the gamepad just fine and have no problem controlling the Satellite Receiver (once it's on) such as the program guide/changing channels but I don't know if there's an option to turn on/off the receiver.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

I wonder, are the censors really strict on Miiverse? I know Jim Sterling got hie account banned and his post deleted for saying idiot yesterday  It was unbanned, but that seems just a tad excessive


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Odd Gamepad Question: Is there a way to turn on your satellite receiver? I can turn on the TV with the gamepad just fine and have no problem controlling the Satellite Receiver (once it's on) such as the program guide/changing channels but I don't know if there's an option to turn on/off the receiver.


 good question.. No idea..



Inuhanyou said:


> I wonder, are the censors really strict on Miiverse? I know Jim Sterling got hie account banned and his post deleted for saying idiot yesterday  It was unbanned, but that seems just a tad excessive


 lol he is a jerk. XD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2012)

Honestly lets just say what it really is. The games  with frame rate issues were  severely half assed. Its similar to Xbox360-PS3 porting since the Wii U has got a wider repotaire of tools and its like Twewy it has a learning curve. Someone want to tell me how Ninja Gaiden is? The devs said it was easy developing for the Wii U.
Are there any issues with Darksiders?
I wonder when I should pick up ACIII


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Honestly lets just say what it really is. The games  with frame rate issues were  severely half assed. Its similar to Xbox360-PS3 porting since the Wii U has got a wider repotaire of tools and its like Twewy it has a learning curve. Someone want to tell me how *Ninja Gaiden* is? The devs said it was easy developing for the Wii U.
> Are there any issues with Darksiders?
> I wonder when I should pick up ACIII


 it has the same issues as the vanilla version "framerate" but people are blaming the Wii U for it. Darksiders also has the same issues as the vanilla but you know what fuck it, it is the Wii U fault.. ACIII is fine it seem..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2012)

Of course AC3 is fine . Ubisoft isnt run by imcompetent pussys. Though Ubisoft does do some things I dont agree with business wise

Im still going to get Darksiders


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Wii U 'Has A Horrible, Slow CPU' Says Metro Last Light Dev*



> *Wii U's tech specs aren't as impressive as initially thought and 4A Games won't be bringing Metro: Last Light to Nintendo's new console.*
> 
> Nintendo?s Wii U is out in the US and with reports coming in that its struggling in a number of areas, many are claiming its third party games aren?t quite up to the visual standard of their Xbox 360 and PS3 cousins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, that is extremely fail


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Goova said:


> Wow, that is extremely fail



The game got canned on the Wii U because of the budget not because of what he said.. THQ shape was bad by then and horrible now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

So slow CPU as noted, slow main ram as noted. All power relegated to the GPU. Are we still contesting this or...?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2012)

Is there a list currently available of WiiU games that use the Pro Controller?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol Malv why are you posting crap posted by a bullshit developer of all people?

The CPU isnt slow, the ram is lower though.

Food for thought 

Mainstream hipsters got something new to rag on now though lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Is there a list currently available of WiiU games that use the Pro Controller?


 I don't think so..



St NightRazr said:


> Lol Malv why are you posting crap posted by a bullshit developer of all people?
> 
> Just sounds like the fool ragequitted.
> 
> The CPU isnt slow, the ram is lower though.


 it is Wii U news. I like to be fair in here. Negative and Positive news.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol Malv why are you posting crap posted by a bullshit developer of all people?
> 
> The CPU isnt slow, the ram is lower though.



Uh...we don't have official specifications of the CPU to begin with, so saying that the CPU is or isn't slow is a lie from your mouth.

And 4A is a "bullshit developer" now? News to me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2012)

Then why are you telling us the CPU is slow lol?

Eh its a new company Inu.

I still think you shouldn't post half truths from someones jaded perspective Malv ._.

They didnt have too much time with the system anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't say it was slow? I said "as noted" meaning that from what we could glean. Rumors.

As i said to someone a few pages ago, i don't think anyone can claim to have a detailed account of the Wii U retail unit at this point in time. But things are starting to become a worrying trend for me. I'm hoping against hope, its not a pretty sight bro


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Then why are you telling us the CPU is slow lol?
> 
> Eh its a new company Inu.
> 
> ...


 I agree with that.. Game got canned real quick because of THQ situation..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I didn't say it was slow? I said "as noted" meaning that from what we could glean. Rumors.
> 
> As i said to someone a few pages ago, i don't think anyone can claim to have a detailed account of the Wii U retail unit at this point in time. But things are starting to become a worrying trend for me. I'm hoping against hope, its not a pretty sight bro



As noted doesnt imply any sort of "rumors" it implies you read it somewhere. Its impossible to glean if you read it a rumor or in an article

And what are you worried for? This nonsense has happened before.Its undisputed as being twice as powerful correct? So yeah we might not get things ported well by the time the 720 comes out but still that still has yet to beholden. The Wii U can live off how seamless its Internet  is :> XD Lol.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 20, 2012)

Really discouraging when it isn't even worth a THQ dev's time to port a game to the console. The first of what I'm sure will be many third party releases that skip the Wii U entirely.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> As noted doesnt imply any sort of "rumors" it implies you read it somewhere. Its impossible to glean if you read it a rumor or in an article
> 
> And what are you worried for? This nonsense has happened before.Its undisputed as being twice as powerful correct? So yeah we might not get things ported well by the time the 720 comes out but still that still has yet to beholden. The Wii U can live off how seamless its Internet  is :> XD Lol.




 don't tell me what i meant.

but i agree that the internet seems to be much superior to PSN and XBL's halfhearted services. That's still something


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> don't tell me what i meant.
> 
> but i agree that the internet seems to be much superior to PSN and XBL's halfhearted services. That's still something



The TVII aspect seems like it will really work very well.

According to how Sotei keeps claiming how easy it was XD

Im not telling you what you meant, Im telling you what you're saying reads as XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Really discouraging when it isn't even worth a THQ dev's time to port a game to the console. The first of what I'm sure will be many third party releases that skip the Wii U entirely.



To be perfectly fair, we probably won't see Metro Last Light released on the PS3 or 360 either


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Really discouraging when it isn't even worth a THQ dev's time to port a game to the console. The first of what I'm sure will be many third party releases that skip the Wii U entirely.



Well TBF, THQ is going bankrupt anyway. 4A probably needed an excuse to save on costs by not porting, and this was the excuse. Of course that doesn't account for the fact that they really didn't have to provide an explanation to begin with. And insight into a dev's impression of the console hardware is always nice since we can't see it yet ourselves

*Edit* ninja'd again


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> To be perfectly fair, we probably won't see Metro Last Light released on the PS3 or 360 either



Even if THQ goes under I think we'll probably see it eventually. They don't own the IP completely.



Inuhanyou said:


> Well TBF, THQ is going bankrupt anyway. 4A probably needed an excuse to save on costs by not porting, and this was the excuse. Of course that doesn't account for the fact that they really didn't have to provide an explanation to begin with. And insight into a dev's impression of the console hardware is always nice since we can't see it yet ourselves



A Wii U port should ideally be free money, which is especially critical for a pub in as much trouble as THQ. If it's too much trouble to port it to the system then that does not bode well for the system's future when it comes to multi-plats.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I wonder, are the censors really strict on Miiverse? I know Jim Sterling got hie account banned and his post deleted for saying idiot yesterday  It was unbanned, but that seems just a tad excessive



Sterling's a dickhead.

Still, that is excessive. I understand a warning, maaaaybe a suspension or removal of privileges if you're pushing it, but a full on ban? And I'm assuming the only way to get it removed is calling them or filing something.)

That's a load, Nintendo. I'd like to believe that Sterling was already on thin ice for saying/doing something else, and his "idiot" comment was the breaker.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

Well we know that nintendo refuses to have a kid named 'Killian' post with his name as his ID because the censors won't accept it

It seems very tricky


----------



## Sotei (Nov 20, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Odd Gamepad Question: Is there a way to turn on your satellite receiver? I can turn on the TV with the gamepad just fine and have no problem controlling the Satellite Receiver (once it's on) such as the program guide/changing channels but I don't know if there's an option to turn on/off the receiver.




Yeah, just press the "power" button on the gamepad. There are two power buttons, one for the TV and one for your "cable/satelite" reciever. I have DirecTv and it works fine with mine. Just make sure you aim right at it, I had my legs blocking the gamepad "LOS" and the TV and reciever didn't pick it up, once I moved the pad, it worked just fine.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Thank you for starting this thread, Arcanine.  I've seen you a lot over on the GameFAQs forums as well.
> 
> We WILL be adding back the cursor sensitivity setting in our next update.  I do not have any information on a date for that update as it is dependent on timing with Nintendo and our own ability to test the updates.
> 
> ...





Yes!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2012)

Class act, right there.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

It seem Treyarch in house Nintendo team of the CoD games on the Wii made this port. They love to reach the communities so I am happy for the fast respond..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2012)

is black ops multiplayer free on wii u?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> is black ops multiplayer free on wii u?



Yes and it runs so smooth..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm glad that people who love playing with the wiimotes are satisfied by that controller option on the wii U : )


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm glad that people who love playing with the wiimotes are satisfied by that controller option on the wii U : )



I love the Wiimote. reason why I got BO2. It is for me the best controller for FPS. The Upad is decent and I like the ideas behind it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2012)

So the slower CPU is all but confirmed then? I thought the GPGPU function was going to fix that. >.>

Now i'm less certain for games like KH3 or a main FF title to come for the Wii U knowing this. It's almost like the Wii situation will happen all over again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

Unfortunately GPGPU is not enough to completely take over for a CPU if its too weak. GPU functions and CPU functions have to happen one at a time. So every-time you draw from the GPGPU for the CPU your drawing power away from the GPU, either the CPU or the GPU will take a hit if the CPU is completely imbalanced with the GPU(meaning one is substantially weaker than the other)


Exclusives will probably be okay on Wii U cause they will all be titled toward GPU intensive purposes which don't strain the CPU. But ports that do have a lot of CPU intensive functions(like a lot of games) will probably suffer or not worth the hassle.

Granted we don't have an official word of the CPU yet. We have word from developers like Harada from Tekken and this guy from 4A, but nobody has actually fully tested the CPU like the ram.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> GPU functions and CPU functions have to happen one at a time.



Explain that better, because I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 20, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Sterling's a dickhead.
> 
> Still, that is excessive. I understand a warning, maaaaybe a suspension or removal of privileges if you're pushing it, but a full on ban? And I'm assuming the only way to get it removed is calling them or filing something.)
> 
> That's a load, Nintendo. I'd like to believe that Sterling was already on thin ice for saying/doing something else, and his "idiot" comment was the breaker.




I believe so too. I started a post on Miiverse Black Ops Community. I ask the question what is the best gun in the game. The 2nd reply starts with Your Mom, LOL JK. That post has get to be removed mainly because no one reported it. You can flag comments on there if you don't know. Odds are he may have been flagged by someone. Then the Admin came in and removed the post.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Explain that better, because I'm not so sure about that.



I'm saying that with a GPUGPU, what you siphon from the GPGPU to the CPU takes out of the GPU portion. If you use a lot of processes for the CPU, that leaves you less room with the GPU, and vice versa. 

Basically, falling back on a GPGPU to substitute a very subpar CPU is not a smart decision. Its supposed to be supplementary to your unit's set up to give you a boost, a GPGPU(which is basically every GPU within the past 5 years) is not a replacement for a CPU. The remotely closest thing to that would be an APU.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2012)

Say it ain't so!

THE WON, MAH BRUDDA.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

Its not like the hardware is going to impact people's purchasing decisions anyway. Only at Nintendo can you get next gen Nintendo games and franchises. So really the Wii U being successful is assured


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm saying that with a GPUGPU, what you siphon from the GPGPU to the CPU takes out of the GPU portion. If you use a lot of processes for the CPU, that leaves you less room with the GPU, and vice versa.
> 
> Basically, falling back on a GPGPU to substitute a very subpar CPU is not a smart decision. Its supposed to be supplementary to your unit's set up to give you a boost, a GPGPU(which is basically every GPU within the past 5 years) is not a replacement for a CPU. The remotely closest thing to that would be an APU.



So in other words you can run GPU and CPU at the same time.
You are just saying the wii U can't.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

Not the Wii U specifically...but any set up that has imbalanced hardware. If the Wii U is confirmed to have that weak CPU,  then i guess that would be included.

That's what i don't like about uneven components like this. It just causes more problems. As i said before if a dev is developing specifically for Wii U exclusive or using the Wii U as lead platform for a game, it matters much less because they will know not to put too much strain on the CPU when making the game. But for devs who are multiplat and develop their games on a much more even approach across the CPU and GPU, it would put out a lot of problems when they have to not only optimize for the weak CPU but also the very slow ram and ED ram


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

For me this is not really about Wii U being on par with current gen, i knew that was going to be the case to begin with. What i'm concerned about is Nintendo's financial position going forward if they don't get a lot of support from third parties because of their decisions. Nintendo deserves to succeed after being in the game business for so long


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2012)

That would be troublesome^


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2012)

The kiddies be digging that wiiwii


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

*THQ gets loan forbearance, warns of dilution, Chief Financial Officer resigns*



> AGOURA HILLS, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--THQ Inc. (NASDAQ: THQI) announced today that it has entered into a forbearance agreement with Wells Fargo Capital Finance, LLC. Under the agreement, Wells Fargo has agreed to forbear from exercising its rights and remedies against THQ and its subsidiaries with respect to previous events of default under its credit facility. The period of the forbearance currently extends to January 15, 2013, during which time Wells Fargo has agreed to make additional loans to the company subject to the terms and conditions of the forbearance agreement.
> 
> Additionally, THQ announced that it has entered into exclusive negotiations with a financial sponsor regarding financing alternatives which may result in, among other things, significant and material dilution to shareholders. Information concerning the identity of the sponsor, deal size, structure and/or timing will not be disclosed until such time negotiations have concluded. There can be no assurance these negotiations will result in a transaction.
> 
> ...






> THQ owes a bunch to Wells Fargo. Wells Fargo has agreed not to collect for a little while.
> 
> THQ is trying to enter into a new agreement with some other company to get funding. This funding might result in the other company owning some of THQ at the expense of current shareholders, whose shares will be devalued.
> 
> ...




THQ on life support? and who is this sponsor? O_O


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuck you Ipad, also apple.
Overpriced shit.
Also poor vita.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

People are just tired of current gen. It doesn't prove anything is "dying". Sales always slow down near the end of a console generation. Problem is, this is the longest generation we've had in a while, so things are stretched out.

I mean look at the sales of the Wii U. People are pretty excited


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> THQ on life support? and who is this sponsor? O_O



Gotta give it to THQ, they're holding on to dear life.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

They'll be dead inside of 6 months.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm glad that people who love playing with the wiimotes are satisfied by that controller option on the wii U : )



Can't blame them. After the mouse & keyboard, the Wiimote is the next best controller option for FPS games.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *THQ gets loan forbearance, warns of dilution, Chief Financial Officer resigns*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who do you think? My guess... Nintendo. They're gonna need some exclusives to make the WiiU more and more attractive to the "hardcore" gamers, especially the western gamers.

Saints Row the 4th, WiiU exclusive.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Can't blame them. After the mouse & keyboard, the Wiimote is the next best controller option for FPS games.



I actually prefer controllers to the Wiimote. Metroid Prime 1 & 2 were certainly less frustrating to control than 3.

Not that I care since I only play FPSes on my computer anyway, except for those fucking console exclusives.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 20, 2012)

Really good article about ZombiU from forbes.com, definitely worth a read if you're on the fence regarding whether to get the game or not.





In other news, my copy of "Darksiders II" for the WiiU came today, also went and bought "Hitman: Absolution".


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2012)

Very great news to see the Wii U interest hasn't declined yet despite the negative post-launch waves around the internet. 

@Inu. Yes i agree with you completely, Nintendo deserves the sales and i want to support them badly. But the future support isna very big question in which i'm weary of atm.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Really good article about ZombiU from forbes.com, definitely worth a read if you're on the fence regarding whether to get the game or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also


*Spoiler*: __ 








these guys are amazing lol


----------



## whamslam3 (Nov 20, 2012)

i dont care how good the wii u does as long as they still make the new super smash bros game for it so i can get my smash on again! if smash came out tomorrow, i would go out and buy a wii u just for tht. then i would never buy another game for it again


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2012)

Inu, what are the possibilities that the CPU could be underclocked on the Wii U due to Nintendo saving up heat for the console, and that at a later time Nintendo could unlock it for devs? A similar situation happened to the PSP, no?


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2012)

Your Wii U will fail, Death.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

Not likely Senju. 

To begin with, Sony was never the one to actually overclock it themselves. In time, they actually gave developers the ability to overclock the CPU. 


This part is real important so i'll bold it; *the ability Sony gave devs was extremely limited. Sony was only able to give them this ability because the PSP's CPU was designed to run at 333MHS to begin with, while they had restricted it themselves to 222MHS because of early heating concerns. Only once those concerns were addressed through various small hardware factory revisions, did they give devs the ability to go anywhere from 222 to 333*.

Basically, it was very specific circumstances. If Nintendo ever does a hardware revision of this console, it won't be for a long time. And even if they do, devs don't like when their hardware changes drastically on the fly, so overclocking the CPU is probably out of the question.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2012)

heylove said:


> Your Wii U will fail, Death.



That's not a nice thing to say.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 20, 2012)

Just got NSMBU in the mail today. Infinitely times better than NSMB2. I'm actually struggling between choosing on playing on the gamepad or on my TV. 

My complaint is that the Flying Squirrel suit isn't as impressive as previous flight suits.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2012)

Update for slow OS/freeze issues coming next week

From reddit:



"I called about my Wii U locking up at random and the lady surprised me when she said that I should wait until next week to apply the new system update that should fix the issue and if it does not then I should call back and do further troubleshooting. So I asked her "are you telling me that there will be a update for the Wii U next week that will fix these freezing issues?" and she again said that there would be an update and it would likely fix my problem. The only other info she asked of my was what color the system was (so they can keep track of basic vs deluxe console issues I assume) and what game I was playing when it was freezing.
So there you have it, get ready for another patch and cross your fingers it doesn't take longer than a week."


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

^ That's good for all people involved


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just got NSMBU in the mail today. Infinitely times better than NSMB2. I'm actually struggling between choosing on playing on the gamepad or on my TV.
> 
> My complaint is that the Flying Squirrel suit isn't as impressive as previous flight suits.



I still find myself debating whether to play it on the gamepad or tv screen. It all depends on whether there's something on television I want to watch or at least be playing in the background (i.e a basketball or football game). 

And the only thing more fun than leaving messages at different NSMBU stages is reading comments left by other members. Those with artistic talent or wicked sense of humor really shine.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2012)

Hopefully they hurry up and fix/removal the locked-to-one system NNID situation. I contradicts what they said about accounts no longer being tied to hardware, and not being able to log onto a different Wii U system with your own account does not sit well with me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not likely Senju.
> 
> To begin with, Sony was never the one to actually overclock it themselves. In time, they actually gave developers the ability to overclock the CPU.
> 
> ...



Oh so CPU Mhs thing on Sony's part was from the getgo. Damn, guess that _is_ out of the question.

Then i guess here's hoping when we get full teardowns on the CPU it won't be too bad. But i'll keep my expectations very low and assume the worst if push comes to shove.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

I just want to see some first party software i'm interested it. Once that happens, i won't feel so bummed out about Ninty's chances. Give me a meaty Metroid game or something. Let me see what Monolith is working on, how Bayonetta 2 is shaping up


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hopefully they hurry up and fix/removal the locked-to-one system NNID situation. I contradicts what they said about accounts no longer being tied to hardware, and not being able to log onto a different Wii U system with your own account does not sit well with me.



It's probably because they haven't worked out the kinks yet. Like they've already said, NNIDs will also spread to the 3DS in the future and will also be able to be accessed on your PC. 

Nintendo will eventually work out all the problems. People need to have a little more faith.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2012)

Yay for a page of boosted morale


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

MORALE!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2012)

What I want to see is a new Zelda game, the little bits we've heard are enough to excite me quite a bit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

What have we heard?


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2012)

> The new Wii U Zelda will feature “about the same amount of dungeons as previous Zelda games, but these will be vastly bigger in scope and will be totally different from each other. Some dungeons are so big they’re broken up in 3 parts and will literally take hours to complete”.



Among other things but that's what I care about the most.  Really hoping for an E3 reveal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

They better reveal it there


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2012)

Supposedly it has a 2014 so there's a good possibly that we will see it at E3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's probably because they haven't worked out the kinks yet. Like they've already said, NNIDs will also spread to the 3DS in the future and will also be able to be accessed on your PC.
> 
> Nintendo will eventually work out all the problems. *People need to have a little more faith.*



Wish GAF would have the same ideal. Hopefully when the kinks are over with they can finally shut the fuck up about the OS along with wanting Iwata fired. lol wut? 



> Supposedly it has a 2014 so there's a good possibly that we will see it at E3.



But, what about the 3DS Zelda title? (The one that's confirmed to actually be more alike with the Zelda console titles).


----------



## Corran (Nov 20, 2012)

heylove said:


> Supposedly it has a 2014 so there's a good possibly that we will see it at E3.



So 2015/16 then?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2012)

Corran said:


> So 2015/16 then?



This is Nintendo, not Square Enix.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 20, 2012)

I gotta admit that was ice cold


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 20, 2012)

Unlike S.E. Nintendo actually takes their time with their popular IPs (3D ones to be specific) instead of sending them to vaporware.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I gotta admit that was ice cold



You know what I'm talking about, buddy.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But, what about the 3DS Zelda title? (The one that's confirmed to actually be more alike with the Zelda console titles).



No idea, never payed attention to handheld games.


----------



## Corran (Nov 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> This is Nintendo, not Square Enix.



I'm talking about Zelda 
Zelda never launches in the year they intend it to. Not the console ones anyway.
I get the feeling new hardware and HD assets will be add some extra development time on to a team used to older hardware and SD graphics.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2012)

Well, Nintendo was supposedly planning a 2013 launch but they felt that it wasn't reasonable so it got pushed back.  Perhaps it might suffer delays but I figure that they have a good idea of how long it might take.  This is also the largest development team to ever work on a Zelda game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2012)

Incredible love.
For those of you with Hulu plus its available on Wii U now


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 21, 2012)

Well my last day of work before a wonderful four day weekend is tomorrow, meanwhile apparently the "trying to 100%" with the star coins and everything led me to reaching Soda Jungle's Fortress as my save point before ending my game tonight.

Meaning I cleared two worlds 100% before reaching Soda Jungle. Alternated between the Water and Ice Worlds since they have the same amount of stages.

Also got the first four world's secret levels and this one secret that bypasses most of Soda Jungle but I wanted to find a save point.


I am already past 100 lives, but they only allow you to have 99, so that's good. I never want to have such a "bonus" as hatless Mario ever again, but I'd rather have it so they reset lives every time you boot up the file, especially considering you rack up lives like crazy in these NSMB games...

Not like Return to Dreamland where no matter how many lives I gain, I still start with the minimum each time... Start looking at Kirby sometimes NSMB team!



Oh, and I'm planning on getting some more games Black Friday, Scribblenauts is a definite, but what other suggestions do some of you guys have?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 21, 2012)

Depends on wut kind of games you like


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2012)

WiiU updated just fine. I won't be playing until after Christmas, but I made my NNID, so you guys can add me now if you want. My NNID is: *Marlouchu*


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 21, 2012)

so i here you can play this without a tv

playing on the toilet will be a new passtime


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 21, 2012)

*Wii U game technical issues list has been updated :/*



Also add in Sonic all Stars racing too. Jesus christ this is not normal.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Wii U game technical issues list has been updated :/*
> 
> 
> 
> Also add in Sonic all Stars racing too. Jesus christ *this is not normal*.



Trust me, yes it is.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Depends on wut kind of games you like



Mostly like platforming, fighting, racing, and RPGs.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2012)

Gotta say, I like all the Pikmin carrying my Wii data over to the WiiU.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Trust me, yes it is.



Mind elaborating on that?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2012)

Aaaaaand that's a wrap. =____= I'll put it back in the box (unfortunately...) in the morning.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Aaaaaand that's a wrap. =____= I'll put it back in the box (unfortunately...) in the morning.



I see someone's reverse jinx worked perfectly for you 



Death-kun said:


> Gotta say, I like all the Pikmin carrying my Wii data over to the WiiU.



Yeah, it was pretty cute


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2012)

*feels weird watching my netflix shows (watching a random episode of Rosario + Vampire) on my gamepad while Sports Center plays on my television*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> *feels weird watching my netflix shows (watching a random episode of Rosario + Vampire) on my gamepad while Sports Center plays on my television*



What else can you do with all that going on?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

So I die again in ZombiU


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So I die again in ZombiU



Go talk to Some Sort of Zombie that'l help.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Go talk to Some Sort of Zombie that'l help.



I followed someone message that pointing out to a safe house...." a trap"


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2012)

The more you play the more skilled you get.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The more you play the more skilled you get.


 lol.... btw you got ZombiU?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2012)

I did not. I haven't bought any WiiU games yet since I can't play it until Christmas. I'm buying a Vita on Black Friday instead, and then I'll use whatever money I get from relatives to get a game or two for the WiiU.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I did not. I haven't bought any WiiU games yet since I can't play it until Christmas. I'm buying a Vita on Black Friday instead, and then I'll use whatever money I get from relatives to get a game or two for the WiiU.


 ahh.. the $200 dollars bundle of Vita correct? great price but no money for me to go for it.. I am saving money for Mario U and MH3U


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm a PS3 gamer, but is the WiiU any good?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> ahh.. the $200 dollars bundle of Vita correct? great price but no money for me to go for it.. I am saving money for Mario U and MH3U



Yes, gonna be getting the Assassin's Creed 3: Liberation bundle. I'll also get Persona 4: Golden while I'm there.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I followed someone message that pointing out to a safe house...." a trap"


lol, you too. I got caught one time like that. Hell, I died during the great escape scene my first time around and came back as a nurse the second time around.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> What else can you do with all that going on?



Well, I could pause my Netflix video then go surf online for a bit or post on a Miiverse message board


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> *lol, you too. I got caught one time like that. Hell, I died during the great escape scene my first time around and came back as a nurse the second time around.*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I could pause my Netflix video then go surf online for a bit or post on a Miiverse message board


 great escape scene? the one when the weird looking Zombie screams and calls for back up? or when you start the game?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm a PS3 gamer, but is the WiiU any good?



Well for me it is good, Miiverse is great.. No big issues so far. The Wii U only froze one on me in MP BO2. I like the console. OS is slow but I got used to the speed, a patch is coming to fix that problem and others. A lot of people are having issues tho and some Third party ports have issues. "Framerates" Now I don't believe the claims of NG3, BO2 and Darksiders. Vanilla versions of NG3 and Darksiders have those. BO2 is bogus imo..


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm a PS3 gamer, but is the WiiU any good?



Not at all.

Well, not *yet* at least...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> great escape scene? the one when the weird looking Zombie screams and calls for back up? or when you start the game?


Actually, both...

I was having a really frustrating day


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Actually, both...
> 
> I was having a really frustrating day


lol.. ZombiU is actually a hard game. Yesterday the first two people in the west beat the game. Are you enjoying the Dev Team messages?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> lol.. ZombiU is actually a hard game. Yesterday the first two people in the west beat the game. Are you enjoying the Dev Team messages?



Yeah, it' fun seeing some of those messages. xD



Daftvirgin said:


> I'm a PS3 gamer, but is the WiiU any good?




I'm enjoying the WiiU. Thankfully, I haven't had any issues with the system. I purchased NSMBU, Nintendo Land and ZombieU with the console. So are each of the games have been entertaining and challenging. You also get to see that Nintendo this time around has embraced online and social media with Miiverse. The games themselves have also incorporated the online/social aspect as well, whether it's fans leaving comments at certain Mario stages (which can be viewed on the Mario World Map), Mii Characters walking around Nintendo Land having messages (drawing/posts) around each attraction/game, or new survivors in Zombie U coming across messages left by other players who may have not been so fortunate...xD


It doesn't hurt that Wii U gamepad makes for a pretty decent TV/Satellite remote. The basic functions (Power, Adjust Volume, change channels, access program guide, etc...) are all there. The only thing it's missing is the ability for me to access my DVR content so I can play, pause or record my shows, but hopefully, that will be addressed when the TVii feature is released in December.

Multi-tasking on the gamepad is simplified. I can literally, watch a sporting event on my Television, while playing Super Mario Bros U on my gamepad. I can also go online with my game in the background (paused of course) and either surf the net, go to miiverse and make a post (w/ a screenshot if I choose) concerning the level I'm currently playing. So, essentially, you can do 2-3 different things at the same time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 21, 2012)

*Reggie "Nintendo will profit on Wii U as soon as you buy one game for it in addition to the base unit"*



I'm glad Nintendo's plan of maximizing their profits on the hardware worked out well for them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Reggie "Nintendo will profit on Wii U as soon as you buy one game for it in addition to the base unit"*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Nintendo's plan of maximizing their profits on the hardware worked out well for them.



Well that's good for them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 21, 2012)

:/


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

Well ain't that a bitch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> :/


 but we are in next gen.. are we not?

"Look at my Wii U"


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

Apparently not.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm enjoying the WiiU. Thankfully, I haven't had any issues with the system. I purchased NSMBU, Nintendo Land and ZombieU with the console. So are each of the games have been entertaining and challenging. You also get to see that Nintendo this time around has embraced online and social media with Miiverse. The games themselves have also incorporated the online/social aspect as well, whether it's fans leaving comments at certain Mario stages (which can be viewed on the Mario World Map), Mii Characters walking around Nintendo Land having messages (drawing/posts) around each attraction/game, or new survivors in Zombie U coming across messages left by other players who may have not been so fortunate...xD
> 
> 
> It doesn't hurt that Wii U gamepad makes for a pretty decent TV/Satellite remote. The basic functions (Power, Adjust Volume, change channels, access program guide, etc...) are all there. The only thing it's missing is the ability for me to access my DVR content so I can play, pause or record my shows, but hopefully, that will be addressed when the TVii feature is released in December.
> ...



That's pretty much damn amazing! I'm waiting for it's game library first. I have understood it will get multiplatform games that the PS3 and xBox share, right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

*2K President: "There?s nothing in my body, doubting that the WiiU will be successful"*

But there?s certainly no doubt from 2K Games president Christoph Hartmann who in an interview with MCV has expressed his unwavering belief in the power of Nintendo.

?Nintendo always impresses and surprises me,? he said. ?The team there has so much knowledge built up over many, many years. Nintendo always finds its crowd."

*?There have been people doubting the Wii U because they don?t really understand it. I wasn?t sure about the Wii and I was proved wrong, proved wrong by my own people, which I like the most because we sold a lot of Carnival Games. I believe the Wii U offers something special and we will be surprised how consumers will get attached.

?There?s nothing in my body, not a single piece, doubting that the Wii U will be successful.?*


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> :/



There's something funny about this. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *2K President: "There’s nothing in my body, doubting that the WiiU will be successful"*
> 
> But there’s certainly no doubt from 2K Games president Christoph Hartmann who in an interview with MCV has expressed his unwavering belief in the power of Nintendo.
> 
> ...


I want to throttle him for those carnival games.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

Throttle the morons who bought that idiotic shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 21, 2012)

Just because Nintendo had good sales with their last console, doesn't mean they will have good sales with their next console. We have to be vigilant about Nintendo's strategies, we can't just assume they'll do well because they are Nintendo.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

That's a very difficult thing to explain to these morons, man. ^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks to Sotei links, I shared the article on GAF;


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Reggie "Nintendo will profit on Wii U as soon as you buy one game for it in addition to the base unit"*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Nintendo's plan of maximizing their profits on the hardware worked out well for them.



I was expecting Nintendo to be losing more on the hardware but this fits them well.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Throttle the morons who bought that idiotic shit.


If they never made said shit they couldn't have bought it in the first place.  


Inuhanyou said:


> Just because Nintendo had good sales with their last console, doesn't mean they will have good sales with their next console. We have to be vigilant about Nintendo's strategies, *we can't just assume they'll do well because they are Nintendo.*



Well actually......

But of course. Will it sell like the Wii, I don't think so. The 3DS also had a rough time trying to eclipse its predecessor. But like the 3DS I expect the WiiU to do well.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Thanks to Sotei links, I shared the article on GAF;




Sweet! That was a very good article, good on you for spreading it around.

I think it's unfair to judge the WiiU on the initial launch titles, games built from the ground up with the system in mind will be the real proof in the proverbial pudding.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> If they never made said shit they couldn't have bought it in the first place.
> 
> 
> Well actually......
> ...



3DS is outselling the DS actually\

Or rather it has sold more in the same time span


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow fuck eurogamer. They space the word percent, so its per cent. Had me all confused and shit about how much money nintendo makes on each third party game that gets sold


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Only 15 players have completed ZombiU in normal mode thus far*



> ?Only 15 people finished #ZombiU in normal mode to date. The fastest in 8hrs, the slowest in 15hrs.?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

Goova said:


> Wow fuck eurogamer. *They space the word percent, so its per cent. Had me all confused and shit *about how much money nintendo makes on each third party game that gets sold



You dumbass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Guys!!

*Playing Call of Duty: Black Ops II on GamePad with Wiimote controls*

[YOUTUBE]KTLRdP9oOfw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't understand the excitement.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I don't understand the excitement.



you fool!!! The toilet experiences just got better..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2012)

Holy shiznits man^

Im adding you to the bro list now XD


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

Ohhhhh...

So you're dirty, huh Malvin... 

Going down the same road as Gino, ey?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2012)

Last I remember you were shoving that gun in that mans ass Shion. You quick with that trigger finger. Faster than Daniel Craig fo shizzy.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

Damn-fucking-right.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Only 15 players have completed ZombiU in normal mode thus far*



Only 15?  Players sure have decreased in skill. ...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

Game has been out for, what.. 3 days? 

Maybe some finally realized they needed a life.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2012)

Three days is long enough to beat most games game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2012)

hmmh...I'm having trouble playing Netflix titles. 



> We're having trouble playing this title. Please try again later or try a different title.
> 
> *tvp-806, aip-701*



Tried over a dozen titles over the last day or so and nothing...

It's working fine on my ps3


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

Lemme venture a fucking guess as to _why._


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Lemme venture a fucking guess as to _why._



A brand new console having some problems? Holy fucking obviousness, Batman!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

heylove said:


> Three days is long enough to beat most games game.



to be fair, it is a hard game. I am also having trouble even tho I am not playing that often because of work. YOU CANT TALK ANYWAY.  No WiiU, No ZombiU


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

Game's easy as balls.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Game's easy as balls.



You are my favorite troll from any forum


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> to be fair, it is a hard game. I am also having trouble even tho I am not playing that often because of work. YOU CANT TALK ANYWAY.  No WiiU, No ZombiU



No game is hard, people just aren't skilled enough to beat them easily.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> You are my favorite troll from any forum



Mah Beaner.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2012)

Eat a dick, Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll gladly eat yours.

Soon after I cut it off.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Game has only 15 people beat it?
SO only 15 people bought it?
Tis a shame.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

No, more probably bought it, but they have places to be and women to fuck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

It got a little too hard for them.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

I see what you did there...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'll gladly eat yours.
> 
> Soon after I cut it off.



That's a bit extreme, broseidon.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2012)

That's the logical order of events, bromance.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Only 15 players have completed ZombiU in normal mode thus far*



I are disappoint, Malvin.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

> Level for level, gun for gun, the campaign, multiplayer and zombies content of Black Ops 2 on Wii U is almost the same. This version may cut the livestreaming feature, and currently doesn’t have Elite, but it makes up for it with some nifty GamePad functionality.
> The GamePad really steals the show on Black Ops II Wii U. While you can play with a Wii remote and nunchuck, a classic controller or even the new Wii U Pro controller, the GamePad’s button layout feels closest to what you might expect coming from the 360 or PS3 versions. It also offers some touchscreen options in multiplayer that are sometimes useful, and completely optional to use. You can change your class without having to bring up the start screen, for instance, or call in Scorestreaks with on-screen buttons (less than ideal in an intense situation, but it is optional), or use the GamePad as your minimap regardless of what controller you’re using.
> Moreover it’s built-in screen offers functionality that no other platform has. Namely, the ability to play any portion of the game via SecondScreen gameplay. Black Ops 2 occasionally drops in frame-rate no matter how you play it, but both regular and SecondScreen gameplay function well enough that I never felt at a disadvantage or that it took away from the fun, even when playing the super speedy online multiplayer. Even cooler, you can play online split-screen multiplayer without having to actually split your screens. You can still play with two people on the same TV, or, thanks to some brilliant designers, use the GamePad as your second player’s screen.
> One additional caveat about Black Ops II on Wii U: Its multiplayer is every bit as fun as that on other platforms, but hardly anyone is playing right now. I could easily find games of Team Deathmatch, but finding games in other modes or in League Play is currently nigh impossible.





the reviews are rolling out for BO2 Wii U version and "no major single player issues" like some idiots are claiming


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 21, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> 3DS is outselling the DS actually\
> 
> Or rather it has sold more in the same time span


After an inital rough start. 


Malvingt2 said:


> Guys!!
> 
> *Playing Call of Duty: Black Ops II on GamePad with Wiimote controls*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KTLRdP9oOfw[/YOUTUBE]



The bathroom time just got a whole lot more enjoyable. 



> I could easily find games of Team Deathmatch, but finding games in other modes or in League Play is currently nigh impossible.



Well given how long it's been since the WiiU launched....


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> After an inital rough start.



The 3DS was selling more than the DS at the same points in time even before the price drop.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 21, 2012)

SASRT has issues? Lol no way, S0L haven't even made any complaints about porting the game to the Wii U, especially given it's framerate matching their target. 

Also Malv. Is CoD BO2 not experiencing issues like GAF said so?

Also thinking back, i'm almost not suprised games like ME3, NG3, and Batman Arkham City are experiencing issues since two of those were outsourced and the other was a poorly developed game from the getgo. Although with EM2/Warrior Orochi's case i was rather disturbed (especially with EM2 since that title doesn't seem be too graphically intensive. Though one could make an argument that the version suffered due to the people who outsourced it were not familiar with the Wii U's different architecture.) Just in case, i'm not leaving out the possibility of the Ram bandwidth also having something to do with their performances either, including the CPU (still holding out on it's teardown though before we can say anything concrete). 

Still though, anyone know how Tekken, AC3, & SASRT are actually holding up? Since those titles (along with Warriors Orochi) seem to be straight ports from the same company that aren't outsourced.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> SASRT has issues? Lol no way, S0L haven't even made any complaints about porting the game to the Wii U, especially given it's framerate matching their target.
> 
> *Also Malv. Is CoD BO2 not experiencing issues like GAF said so?*
> 
> ...


 no issues, just minor drops of framerate here and there but not like a lot of people were claiming in there. Bogus and dumb claims.

Some of the people in there were claiming that it was like the PS3 and that version is trash.

edit: Wii U version vs 360 version..


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> SASRT has issues? Lol no way, S0L haven't even made any complaints about porting the game to the Wii U, especially given it's framerate matching their target.





> As of the game's launch, Boost Race events are broken to the point where they are impossible to complete. These events require you to boost as often as possible through a set number of checkpoints, but on the Wii U, these races are missing checkpoints altogether. You can skip these events and move forward by failing on the easiest difficulty multiple times and choosing "skip," but it's a frustrating complication that prevents 100 percent completion of the game. It seems a day-one game patch is responsible for this bug, since it didn't appear before the Wii U's online service was on, but the game will patch automatically if your system is online, which may leave you with a broken experience.
> 
> On most others, players spawn practically on top of each other, which is a particular problem in the Wii U's inclusive "party" modes, in which the GamePad player wins every time by default. Only one stage, Creepy Courtyard, spawns players in correctly, but even that stage won't work for the exclusive Super Monkey Ball mode, which never spawns the bananas that non-GamePad players are supposed to collect.



Vigil touted the Wii U version of Darksiders 2 as being the definitive version, and yet it suffers framerate issues at certain points and lacks detail compared to the 360 version. The words of devs don't really matter much compared to hard evidence suggesting otherwise.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> no issues, just minor drops of framerate here and there but not like a lot of people were claiming in there. Bogus and dumb claims.
> 
> Some of the people in there were claiming that it was like the PS3 and that version is trash.
> 
> edit: Wii U version vs 360 version..



Damn, I bought the PS3 version last week and now I'm starting to regret it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh dear...did the patch at least fix most of those issues?

Thats odd. Though i remember Konami saying something similar about the MGS3D port "beind made from the ground up) when upon demo release they were lying out of their teeth for $$$. Still unfortunate though, are there any other current gen ports that do not miss any affects/lack performance?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Damn, I bought the PS3 version last week and now I'm starting to regret it.



I feel bad for the PS3 owners. They got screwed bad. 

*Review:*



> Black Ops II adds few Wii U specific controls and options that make use of the GamePad controller (with the exception to the split-screen co-op feature), leaving behind unnecessary motion gestures and gimmicks. It might have been useful to implement some touch-screen functionality to further streamline some menus and the custom class screens, but unfortunately, those features weren't included. As a full package, Call of Duty: Black Ops II’s superb offering of a balanced multiplayer, challenging Zombies modes, and entertaining single player campaign make it an excellent title to pick up on the Wii U.



*YOU'LL LOVE*
The branching story campaign
Addictive multiplayer and Zombies modes
Playing split-screen co-op with the GamePad

*YOU'LL HATE*
Not being able to access the Home screen from any menu
Touch controls to streamline menus and class customization are absent
Not having a Wii U Pro Controller for split-screen co-op


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2012)

AC3 works  as well as the other versions.
Im wondering about Warriors Orochi as well


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Vigil touted the Wii U version of Darksiders 2 as being the definitive version, and yet it suffers framerate issues at certain points and lacks detail compared to the 360 version. The words of devs don't really matter much compared to hard evidence suggesting otherwise.



... Uhh no. They have the same issues and framerate issues.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

I heard wii u darksiders version is missing artifacts in some spots. We're going to have to wait for DF analysis on this one. Too much unprofessional analysis(mine included) going on


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Inu.... unprofessional....? Say it isn't so!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Inu.... unprofessional....? Say it isn't so!



I'm the professional around these parts didn't you know?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

*THQ clarifies Wii U "horrible, slow" CPU claim, but developer concern remains*



> “I think that what frustrates me about the way the story's been spun out is that there's been no opportunity to say, 'Well, yes, on that one individual piece maybe it's not as... maybe his opinion is that it's not as easy for the way that the 4A engine's been built as is the others."
> 
> 
> “But I understand that there's a real appetite in the media at the moment because the Wii U is a hot topic to spam some stories that are going to attract a lot of links if they present it in a certain way.”
> ...





Look at that..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

> “I don't actually know what makes it slow, but enough 'tech' people I trust in world are saying the same things.”



Herp      derp


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol^ The media operates on controversey. We know this.

 Im not concerned for the Wii U. It probably wont get PC game ports from those who aren't invested in making an effort.

Its a higher efficiency output device it was built that way, they didnt want to fry the console.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

No one should be worried about the WiiU. In the absolute worst case, it will still sell because of new Nintendo games in HD.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2012)

I think Ninty is trying to get developers to develop exclusives and multiplats


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

They're trying to; how successful they will be remains to be seen. If it doesn't work out like they want it to they'll just try again next gen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

So in GAF, I asked; where are the guys who claimed that BO2 WiiU has issues? 14 hours later they can't be found.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2012)

Gamestop has Wii U's in stock now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

They are a lot of Wii U right now. Nintendo plan for this thanksgiving. Gamestop sold out of Deluxe already


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah, despite the whole "double the pre-orders of the Wii" thing, Nintendo isn't dropping the ball like they did with the Wii launch. Make sure to keep those retailers stocked.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Assassin?s Creed III can output 3D on Wii U GamePad*



The Wii U is capable of showing 3D visuals on the GamePad. Assassin?s Creed III in particular supports such functionality.

By choosing a stereoscopy setting, you can initiate a 3D display. This isn?t like the 3DS tech, however ? you?ll need a pair of green and magenta 3D glasses to view the effect.

Options include ?off?, ?inficolor?, ?side-by-side? and ?top-bottom? displays. Players can also set the 3D strength on a scale of 0-10.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

That is pretty cool.  It would have been even cooler if it was like the 3D effect of the 3DS lol.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll probably get a Wii U in a year or so once more exclusives are out. I just want to play some HD Zelda!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So, the whole "crap CPU" claim was just BS for hits?



Let's not go too far with that insinuation. The CPU is still a bottleneck and possibly crap. We know this directly from looking at the motherboard. CPU die is the same process fabrication as the 360 CPU and 1/3rd the size. The writing is on the wall. What developers are tying themselves up in backtracks over is whether or not the other 'strengths' of the console(fast EDRAM, GPU power) can make up for the CPU deficiency with optimizations of the games(aka making the game or game engine GPU intensive instead of CPU intensive)


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

No, it's not bullshit, but it's definitely being blown out of proportion. If you want it simply:

WiiU CPU is slightly weaker than PS3/360 CPU, WiiU RAM/GPU are better than PS3/360.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Woops, i read the article completely wrong, never mind.  (I was looking @ it on my 3DS at the time btw).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, devs are making compromises left and right because of the CPU issue(slight examples like Wii U's performance being impacted by large groups of people, or extreme examples like Madden taking out the entire physics engine in Madden 13 so it literally runs like a PS2 game physics wise).

Whether one wants to call them lazy developers, the evidence points to a very subpar CPU, and very slow mainram bandwidth.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

ps2 subpar? Even the gamecube and wii aren't that.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm sure they'll learn to work with it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

I've never seen the Madden Wii or Gamecube games so i can't say. But the Wii U downgrade reminds me of my PS2 Madden days of zero hit detection.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> No one should be worried about the WiiU. In the absolute worst case, it will still sell because of new Nintendo games in HD.



It'll sell like free porn once we get a new Zelda game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

If Nintendo will ever let us in on it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

I still wonder what Nintendo/Iwata will say about the current situation of negative news hitting the Wii U regarding the issue current gen ports.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 22, 2012)

New Zelda game will certainly do it for most of the "hardcore" crowd but new SSB will have the biggest effect on sales most likely.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBAkVzTuHr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Also so to speak, we all know that the Wii U won't end up in the GC's situation regarding sales/perception....right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I still wonder what Nintendo/Iwata will say about the current situation of negative news hitting the Wii U regarding the issue current gen ports.



I don't think they'll say anything. They achieved their goals. I still think third parties are just a bonus for them. They know their bread and butter are hardcore nintendo fans. They made a profit positive console with cheap parts, maintained somewhat parity with current gen and in some ways can even outpace it when completely optimized for in exclusive titles. As a business decision it was good, from a gamer decision the answer is much less clear.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If Nintendo will ever let us in on it



Let's hope for an E3 reveal. 

Would be a perfect way to take away a bit of attention from any possible Xbox or Playstation console reveal.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If Nintendo will ever let us in on it



If I had to make a (very hopeful) guess, I'm betting Nintendo will reveal more about Bayonetta 2, reveal new WiiU 3D Mario, WiiU and 3DS Smash Bros., new WiiU Zelda and also a bunch of 3DS stuff.

2013 is supposed to be a great year for gaming.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't think they'll say anything. They achieved their goals. I still think third parties are just a bonus for them. They know their bread and butter are hardcore nintendo fans. They made a profit positive console with cheap parts, maintained somewhat parity with current gen and in some ways can even outpace it when completely optimized for in exclusive titles. As a business decision it was good, from a gamer decision the answer is much less clear.



Sounds about right. With how Nintendo recently expanded EAD and stepped down Miyamoto, along with plans for "new IP", hopefully they can expand their catalogs to avoid droughts during the Wii U's years. Though it's a shame that games like KH3/FF or etc have possible even less of a chance of coming to the console unless they are exclusive. Inu, even with recent news about the tech are you still fine with having a "Nintendo only, few third party gems" console? Since you did say you were open to it when most were sure that the Wii U was a current gen machine. 

Nintendo's philosophy is their philosophy, i suppose.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> If I had to make a (very hopeful) guess, I'm betting Nintendo will reveal more about Bayonetta 2, reveal new WiiU 3D Mario, WiiU and 3DS Smash Bros., new WiiU Zelda and also a bunch of 3DS stuff.
> 
> 2013 is supposed to be a great year for gaming.



I hope for news on a Pokemon or Mario Kart WiiU game. Then again, I might have to be more realistic on expectations.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

^Those are obviously inevitable. :ho


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2012)

We need another Pokemon Stadium game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

heylove said:


> We need another F-Zero X Star Fox game.



If we had those then i would bitch infinitely less about support for Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Sounds about right. With how Nintendo recently expanded EAD and stepped down Miyamoto, along with plans for "new IP", hopefully they can expand their catalogs to avoid droughts during the Wii U's years. Though it's a shame that games like KH3/FF or etc have possible even less of a chance of coming to the console unless they are exclusive. Inu, even with recent news about the tech are you still fine with having a "Nintendo only, few third party gems" console? Since you did say you were open to it when most were sure that the Wii U was a current gen machine.
> 
> Nintendo's philosophy is their philosophy, i suppose.



My opinion hasn't changed much really. The thing to remember is, i have much more leniency for Nintendo than i would for Sony and Microsoft with their hardware in terms of how far they can go. 

Its not because "oh Nintendo is so kiddy nobody would expect derp powerful hardware from them!" (even though they've mostly been staying on par with the competitions tech advances for a majority of their existence so that argument doesn't hold up)

No, its simply because of reality and economics. Nintendo unlike the other two, are a games company. That's all they are. They are relatively small in comparison to Microsoft which has its software business to fall back on. Or Sony which has its hardware business(lol) to fall back on.

They simply can't afford to try and beat Sony and Microsoft at their game, as two companies that can absorb huge money sinks into powerful consoles as part as an overall strategy. Iwata made the calculation that they would loose if they went against Sony and Microsoft again during Gamecube's period, and so far with the Wii, it seems to have worked out for them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> My opinion hasn't changed much really. The thing to remember is, i have much more leniency for Nintendo than i would for Sony and Microsoft with their hardware in terms of how far they can go.
> 
> Its not because "oh Nintendo is so kiddy nobody would expect derp powerful hardware from them!" (even though they've mostly been staying on par with the competitions tech advances for a majority of their existence so that argument doesn't hold up)
> 
> ...



You could add me in the same boat, since their efficiency philosophy fascinates me in so many ways.  

I guess you have a point there, since Ninty were always about prioritizing software > high end tech. 

I'm curios about that. I understood that Ninty were in a rough situation during the GC days so i can understand why they fell back from the HD days, but hypothetically even if they decided to have gone the HD route in 2006 then would support/multipats would've still went against them? Unless if it wasn't possible since i heard they would've left the console market if the next Nintendo console succesor couldn't sell as much as the GC. Either way i can say that i am glad for Nintendo to have gotten back on their feet with the Wii regarding sales.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Well both the XBox and GC sold about as much as each other. Around 20 million. Problem is, Xbox was a new console property and did not have the backing of a majority of the industry at the time, Gamecube was just another console in a long line of consoles that Nintendo had released up until that point and they were a proven brand. The mini dvd situation hurt them, not on par with the cartridge fiasco of SNES going into N64, but still a detriment


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

I am on my third survivor on ZombiU.. Game rocks..


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *They simply can't afford to try and beat Sony and Microsoft at their game, as two companies that can absorb huge money sinks*



Haven't you heard? Sony rating is turned to "junk" statues. I doubt thy would release a very powerful Playstation this generation. They can't afforded loses.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Haven't you heard? Sony rating is turned to "junk" statues. I doubt thy would release a very powerful Playstation this generation. They can't afforded loses.



On the contrary, Sony's gaming division is one of the few divisions that are turning a healthy profit for them these days. And Kaz has pretty much stated that their emphasis on gaming is their focus going forward. So no, i don't believe that kind of thing. 

Giving ground to Microsoft in the 'hardcore' market is not in their hand to begin with.

Given what we already know about the next gen consoles from their early specs, they are not weak.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 22, 2012)

good to hear,I won't mind if Sony gave me a power house console to play with. 599$ is a sweet spot for me when it comes to a Microsoft or a Sony console. Hope Sony doesn't add unnecessary things like it did with blue-ray last gen.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

From a topic on the GameFAQs WiiU board:

I figured I'd just update you on the status of the "Big 3". And yes, this is also going on the Wii U, 360, PS3, 3DS, and Vita boards.

*Credit Ratings*
-Nintendo's credit rating was not lowered for over a year now, and remains at AA+. Fun fact: this is the same credit rating that the Government of the United States has.
-Sony was just set to "junk" status by Fitch, with its credit rating lowered to BB-.
-Microsoft's credit rating remains at a solid AAA, the highest credit rating possible.

*Stock Prices*
-Nintendo's stock is currently worth $15.58 per share on the US markets (if you're wondering why I specify the US markets, Nintendo's shares are divided further on the US markets than the Japanese ones, resulting in a considerably lower price). This is an 8.27% rise since their E3 presentation. They are the only company to have their stock price rise since E3.
-Sony's stock is $10.08 per share. This price has dropped 21.19% since Sony's E3 presentation, with the majority of the drop (17.04%) occurring in October.
-Microsoft's stock is $26.97 per share on the US markets. This is a 5.27% drop since their E3 presentation.
*
Market Cap*
-Nintendo's market cap is now $17.75 billion.
-Sony's market cap is $10.12 billion.
-Microsoft's market cap is $226.82 billion. At over 8 times both of their competitors combined, this money could theoretically fund all of NASA's budget for the next 12-and-a-half years.

*Gains and Losses*
-Sony lost over $6 billion last year, a record-setting loss.
-Nintendo also lost money last year - slightly under $500 million. This, too, is a record, as Nintendo had not lost money since they entered the gaming business.
-Not to miss out on the money-burning party, Microsoft had its first-ever quarterly loss of $492 million last year, though they remain the only company to make an annual profit, with $5.87 billion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Well the good part is sony only has to sink money into their online infrastructure and hardware this gen. They are not selling a new expensive technology like blu ray or extremely complex components like cell. This frees up costs to go into easy to develop for custom components that will go far.


Basically, PS4 won't be close to 600 dollars, even on a subscription plan.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 22, 2012)

To be honest,a 600$ dollar console doesn't sound so bad now days. 

Don't forget parents are buying their kids iPads for this price tag.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Sony and Panasonic given junk ratings*



> Fitch has cut the credit ratings of Sony and Panasonic to junk, saying that the recovery of both companies rests on aggressive and far-reaching restructuring.
> 
> On Thursday the credit rating agency docked Sony three notches to BB-, from BBB-, and Panasonic two notches to BB, from BBB-. Fitch justified the cuts ? which made it the first major agency to strip either company of investment-grade ratings ? by citing a long list of challenges, including loss of technology leadership in key products and the strong yen.
> 
> ...



oh wow

this is what you were talking about steveht93?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Well in my opinion. IPADS ARE STUPID 


If you wanna surf the internet on the go, use a laptop like i'm doing now, that's what they are for. No need to contribute to Apple's greedy empire of greed 


We all know Sony as an entire company is in bad shape(not anywhere near as bad as THQ lol) but still in a pretty rough patch. But you can be assured that unless they go down in flames tomorrow, this will not effect the hardware capability of the PS4.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes malving,that's the news. Bad day for us Sony veterans.

Anyway,I think you are on to something inuhanyou. But I want a 600$ console with a very good GPU and CPU. If people are buying inferior iPads for this price tag,then I think a behemoth of a console like that won't have problems in my opinion. And a Sony console lasts for years and you usually don't upgrade until next generation.

I just want a console that can run games like crysis on 60 fps Max setting without having to get a PC.  

Id love to see next gen console from Microsoft and Sony running games with that unreal engine 4 demo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, we'll see. We know that SE is planning on revealing something huge concerning Agni's philosophy () at E3 next year(no i'm not even speculating the head honcho in charge of Agni basically said it himself). And he alluded to next gen consoles. So we can be pretty certain that the one that is revealed at E3 next year is a beast if not both of them anyway.

Crysis is such a subpar standard these days too. Why not crysis 3? or BF3 PC? Crysis has been outclassed for a while although at the time of release it was high end.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Well I am going to skip Sony next gen console. I am going WiiU/720 this time around. I enjoyed my time with my 360, not so much with my PS3..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll be having all 3  i can't particularly discriminate against any of them tbh cause there are games i want for each.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 22, 2012)

I just want Wii U to play Zombie U. Couldn't care less about other titles really.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm going Wii U/PS4 for next next gen. But if Sony pulls another PS3/Vita-like situation then it's PC/Wii U from now on. 

The 360 left a sour taste in my mouth so 730 is out of the question for me atm.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

There's gotta be some other games you want. What about Galaxy 3? Or maybe Xenoblade 2?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Or a new independent 3D Mario and a Monolift new IP from the Xenoblade team (oh wait confirmed lol). 

Just a quick thought, what would happen if Sony emphasized the GPU more than the CPU almost similar to what Nintendo did with the Wii U?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Impossible. Nintendo DE-prioritized their CPU based on a gamble that it would save them money.  But as you can see, third party devs who have input to the other console manufacturers don't like that very much because it changes how they have to develop their engines and games. Since Microsoft and Sony most certainly take input from third parties, we can assume they will have balanced systems this time. Sony because their architecture this gen and they want to prove they can have an easy to develop for system, and Microsoft just because they usually make balanced hardware like that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm going Wii U for next next gen.


So you're going with a current gen console for the next gen?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

> Impossible. Nintendo DE-prioritized their CPU based on a gamble that it would save them money. But as you can see, third party devs who have input to the other console manufacturers don't like that very much because it changes how they have to develop their engines and games. *Since Microsoft and Sony most certainly take input from third parties, we can assume they will have balanced systems this time.* Sony because their architecture this gen and they want to prove they can have an easy to develop for system, and Microsoft just because they usually make balanced hardware like that.



Makes a whole lot of sense.



Hatifnatten said:


> So you're going with a current gen console for the next gen?



Last i checked, hardware =/= next generation. Bucko 

No, seriously dude. Got troll somewhere else, it's becoming cliche' and childish. 
I wondering if reporting you would do the trick.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> So you're going with a current gen console for the next gen?



you don't know what is next gen?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Last i checked, hardware =/= next generation. Bucko


And that's why they are called next gen consoles?

Oh kids nowadays.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm still sticking with Nintendo/Sony. I had all 3 systems (360, PS3, and Wii) but didn't see the point in keeping all 3. 

Up until now, I've always purchased every single system but became disillusioned with the Xbox 360, which I got at launch. I managed to keep it for a little over a year before I traded in for store credit. The Halo series is the only thing that keeps me looking Microsoft way.

So, I'll probably go with a WiiU/PS4 combo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Hati said it correct. He meant "current gen console" because its already next gen. Because Senju said "next next gen" he was confused about how Senju would choose a current gen console for next generation. 


Or was i wrong?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

ipad's are for hipsters and sheep basically.
Just because it's overpriced.


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2012)

The "next-generation" has already started so Hati is correct.



> Despite some early negative reviews, the new Wii U game system console remains one of the hottest gifts this holiday season. Demand is outpacing supply and the newest console from Nintendo is hard to find in Atlanta. However, for parents hoping to wrap up the Wii U system for Christmas 2012, here’s a bit of good news. One Target store manager reported on Nov. 21 that local Atlanta stores received an unexpected shipment on Wednesday, just in time for Black Friday shopping. Although the unit is not sale-priced, it should be available for purchase, at least for those hardy shoppers in line early on Thursday night when the doors open at 9 p.m.
> 
> “The Wii U is very popular and customers have been asking for it like crazy,” said one electronics employee at the Target store in Johns Creek. “We can’t keep them on the shelves.” He was happy that his store received Wednesday’s unexpected shipment of the Wii U consoles.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm going wristwatch for the next gen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> And that's why they are called next gen consoles?
> 
> Oh kids nowadays.



Just like the Wii was a next gen console despite being an overclocked GC, unless we are talking about hardware then no. Hardware alone does not dictate what a next gen console is. But thats not to devalue it's importance to next gen either.

Oh the irony. If your going to make yourself look like a broken-record tool over a console that you have no interest in then please direct it somewhere else where you will be less of a nuisance/no-contributor to this thread. These kind of posts are laughably pretentious that make even a 3rd grader look more mature in comparison, very pathetic Hati. 



> Or was i wrong?



Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2012)

Just played Luigi's ghost mansion with 5 players and this was by far one of my favorite multiplayer mini-games. I'm just wondering why the Metroid and Zelda mini games require the wii motion plus controllers. I was hoping my regular wiimotes would be enough.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

and my Black police man also die.. 4th survivor here I go......


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 22, 2012)

If I had to choose between them. It'd be the WiiiU obviously and *a part of me just died now* the PS4. Not willling to pay Live and secondly microsoft needs more than just one game, Halo, to keep me interested. And the only game out of that series I was really interested in was Reach.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Another thing, people should be worried about Sony. That Giant company is not looking good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Good thing they are investing in first party exclusives for their next launch according to their job listings.

But i find the "xbox has no exclusive games" mantra a bit weird. I've had a 360 since december 2006. And since that time i've had plenty of xbox exclusives from magna carta, kameo all the way up to lost odyssey gears and halo. Of course that's not all of them, but those are a few IP's i've really enjoyed this gen that i could not find anywhere else. So while they don't have a lot of first party franchises that continuously pop up, i'd say spread out over the entire generation, the number of exclusive games 360 has had is pretty big. But that's just me


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> If I had to choose between them. It'd be the WiiiU obviously and *a part of me just died now* the PS4. *Not willling to pay Live and secondly microsoft needs more than just one game, Halo, to keep me interested.*



Thats also another thing really. Plus Sony's no slouch when it comes to their exclusives compared to MS's imo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Does anyone know how can I share my Zombie pictures of ZombiU? I look so creepy as a zombie. XD

@Inuhanyou

M$ needs to use those IP's they got from Nintendo. Killer Instinct, Perfect Dark, etc... please post jobs list to make RARE bigger and better..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Well we know that rare is developing for next gen already, they are staffing up for an action adventure title. Now what that is remains to be seen.

But i don't think that using rare to get some of that "nintendo magic" in their franchises will work at all. The people who made rare golden are now gone. Its not the same rare, whether one thinks thats good or bad.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 22, 2012)

I just checked one of our local gamestore's website (looking for a cheap gamecube controller, lol) and I saw the WiiU will be released in eight days.

Wow, time flies


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Why does Japan get their own console so late


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Especially with the space releases between how the 3DS went during it's launch....


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm still sticking with Nintendo/Sony. I had all 3 systems (360, PS3, and Wii) but didn't see the point in keeping all 3.
> 
> Up until now, I've always purchased every single system but became disillusioned with the Xbox 360, which I got at launch. I managed to keep it for a little over a year before I traded in for store credit. The Halo series is the only thing that keeps me looking Microsoft way.
> 
> So, I'll probably go with a WiiU/PS4 combo.



This is almost word for word my situation. I really tried to like the 360; when we got it, I was excited, but there's just not much that attracted me about it after my purchase. I didn't really get a whole lot of use out of my XBox either, or at least not nearly as much as the other 2 consoles of its generation. I might pass on the current gen showings from Micro.

I'll wait until some news comes



Inuhanyou said:


> Hati said it correct. He meant "current gen console" because its already next gen. Because Senju said "next next gen" he was confused about how Senju would choose a current gen console for next generation.
> 
> 
> Or was i wrong?



I'd like to believe this is what the slip up was, but... it's Hatti. I... just don't know what to think.



Scizor said:


> I just checked one of our local gamestore's website (looking for a cheap gamecube controller, lol) and I saw the WiiU will be released in eight days.
> 
> Wow, time flies



I'm still trying to come to terms with the fact that people in this thread have it. Doesn't seem real....



Inuhanyou said:


> Why does Japan get their own console so late



This is just speculation from a know-nothing that's going by what he's read, but I think it might be because not as many people over there plays vidja games. Lower priority to sell things in your home town when the town down the street will practically throw money at you.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2012)

A shame really its designed so much more nicely than the PS3^


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

I can give you a list of 360 games you should play


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> A shame really its designed so much more nicely than the PS3^



Yes, it looks quite sexy on the stand under my bigscreen, and the user interface is my personal favorite.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why does Japan get their own console so late


 because the West are the beta players..lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rsWfRh-CYjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why does Japan get their own console so late



Perhaps Nintendo felt that they wouldn't have enough consoles for Japan so thus waited to launch it there?  I mean, Nintendo must have tried to get the US the most amount of consoles to take advantage of Black Friday.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> because the West are the beta players..lol



Wonder what they'll fix upon the Japanese release.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I can give you a list of 360 games you should play


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 22, 2012)

Xbox has better Live Arcade games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]rsWfRh-CYjE[/YOUTUBE]



this game....


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2012)

Laughed my butt off at "Standard" and "Chicken" difficulty. I like when games do that. 

"Oh, yeah, there's a easier mode right there to help you get into the swing of things, so you can just skip normal and hard mode altogether...
...
...If you're a pussy."


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2012)

I can't complain about the Live service other than it actually costs money. My free 1 year Gold service is part of the reason I kept the 360 version as long as I did. When I realized that I would actually have to pay money, it's value for me plummeted. It's not that much better than my PS3 online experience that I would need to pay for service.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8a_tiIGnAk[/YOUTUBE]

Both games captured at 720p.

if you want to know where is the PS3 version? well by this time you know what is going on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

The 360 one looks kinda brighter but i almost don't see a difference...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If you aren't picky about non-exclusives and stuff.



Well, most non-exclusives I buy I tend to get for the PSTrizzle, but if there are games that outperform it on the 360, by all means, shoot. Might as well get the best for my money.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

80% of all games this gen have performed better on 360. That's really not a reason to consider them at this point though. I'd say if one isn't interested in 360 at this point in the gen, there's really no reason to buy one. PS3 has a majority of the third party games 360 has(outside of the exclusives). Of course i'd say the same about 360 to PS3

Wait until DF does an article. A side by side basis doesn't really give the whole story 

But from what i saw there, they seem close a reason to celebrate


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

As well as Dark souls, all mass effect games.
Eternal Sonata, Blue Dragon(It's not bad bad by any means.),Tales of Vesperia,
Not sure about these two being good, Infinite Undiscovery,Last Remnant.
Dragon age origins. Shadows of the damned.
I haven't played most of these games yet, but I only rent anyway.


Shirker said:


> Well, most non-exclusives I buy I tend to get for the PSTrizzle, but if there are games that outperform it on the 360, by all means, shoot. Might as well get the best for my money.



Most 360 games out preform ps3 games from what I have seen.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

> 80% of all games this gen have performed better on 360.



What about FFXIII?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What about FFXIII?



Crystal tools was actually developed specifically for PS3's architecture before it launched  So porting to 360 was probably an afterthought. The fact that it could even run to begin with is a miracle with so many video files in the blu ray drive


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What about FFXIII?



I won't ever play those games so I don't care 
But since you do.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]-QfiqdUhbpo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2z8ne2uXTAw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]djdnAPM8PeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> 8That's really not a reason to consider them at this point though. I'd say if one isn't interested in 360 at this point in the gen, there's really no reason to buy one.



That's the thing, though. I already have it, it's just collecting more dust than a SEGA Dreamcast right now....
I made myself sad again.... 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Most 360 games out preform ps3 games from what I have seen.



That so... 

Well, I read the list. A few of them I already have, but there are some on there that I've been meaning to buy for the PS3, but completely forgot existed until just now. I should be able to get a few of these for cheap now, thanks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

Shirker said:


> That's the thing, though. I already have it, it's just collecting more dust than a SEGA Dreamcast right now....
> I made myself sad again....
> 
> 
> ...


No, prob.
Though there are a quite a few games on the wii as well I could list if you have one.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm set for my Wii's "to-get" list. I'm actually one of those few gamers out there that's aware that games exist on it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Shirker said:


> That's the thing, though. I already have it, it's just collecting more dust than a SEGA Dreamcast right now.....



I play my dreamcast a lot


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Nov 22, 2012)

Honestly, I'm playing my games far more often on the GamePad than I do on the tv.  Almost at all times someone from my family has the freakin tv.  Which is why the GamePad has been so handy to me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Crystal tools was actually developed specifically for PS3's architecture before it launched  So porting to 360 was probably an afterthought. The fact that it could even run to begin with is a miracle with so many video files in the blu ray drive



I see....maybe the Xbox's architecture was really nothing to snuff at so that could be another reason why it could be able to handle the game. 

Btw, even with what we have now confirmed on the Wii U's tech. Could there still be a way for FFversusXIII's engine to be ported to the Wii U even with having to possibly re-tool it?

@ Unclosing Ranger. Thanks for the vids bra.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I see....maybe the Xbox's architecture was really nothing to snuff at so that could be another reason why it could be able to handle the game.
> 
> Btw, even with what we have now confirmed on the Wii U's tech. Could there still be a way for FFversusXIII's engine to be ported to the Wii U even with having to possibly re-tool it?



Versus is very CPU intensive, extremely large areas with a lot of enemies on screen. Versus isn't using crystal tools, but a game specific engine with Agni's philosophy's lighting engine in fusion.  Its even more ingrained into the PS3's architecture, utilizing the Cell processor in every instance to get the most out of it according to Nomura.

It would not mesh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I'm set for the Wii. I'm actually one of those few gamers out there that's aware that games exist on it.



I as well though there are a few games I didn't know existed on it and found by accident later on.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]HA4V4LRxMXQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]S6OEWySlrCQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nKa48UyWSAQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]rKl0o3B4Sr4[/YOUTUBE]



Unfortunately DQ victory road is japan only.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2012)

Crimson Cloak said:


> Honestly, I'm playing my games far more often on the GamePad than I do on the tv.  Almost at all times someone from my family has the freakin tv.  Which is why the GamePad has been so handy to me.



I have my TV all to myself and yet I still find myself playing more on the gamepad than on my 37 inch HDTV. For some reason I find myself enjoying having news or sports as background noise while I play my games. 

I've also enjoyed the online community. Nintendo has done a pretty good job with integrating online features this time around. Just wish I can say the same about their apps. Netflix app has been given me problems. It initially worked when I first started using it but now all I get are error messages. The youtube app seems to be getting quite a few complaints (i.e. lags). Using youtube through the internet browser as an alternative is a much more smoother experience.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2012)

But FFXX whatever is lame as fuck

Word to the Mother Kira


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

XIII sucked  i don't think anyone is sad that lightning returns is not coming to wii u


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5UZmU4f-lBg[/YOUTUBE]
This game is such a troll.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Versus is very CPU intensive, extremely large areas with a lot of enemies on screen. Versus isn't using crystal tools, but a game specific engine with Agni's philosophy's lighting engine in fusion.  Its even more ingrained into the PS3's architecture, utilizing the Cell processor in every instance to get the most out of it according to Nomura.
> 
> It would not mesh.



Darn, i almost forgot that. So with the Xbox 360 having a faster CPU than the Wii U, they'd still have to make compromises to either console in comparison to PS3's if ports were to happen?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty big ones yeah. The Cell is still an impressive piece of tech for games developed to maximize its potential. Problem is, a majority of games aren't, so the weaknesses of the rest of the PS3 shine through   Same with Wii U. Its GPU and ED ram is going to be the "Cell" of that console. For games developed to maximize that potential, they'll shine through.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

But would it be on par or even harder for third parties to utilize than the Cell though? Not that i don't see your point since the situation of the PS3 seems almost likely almost comparable to the Wii U (thank god for the architecture being safe).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Well no. Wii U will be easier to take advantage of for third parties. You need to have specific instruction from Sony to know how to offload the power of the Cell to begin with. To achieve parity in some cases atleast some knowledge of Cell systems is required, and that requires contact with Sony developers or Sony themselves. Hence why The last guardian has Santa Monica and some Naughty Dog devs on board as well trying to figure it out.

With the Wii U, ED ram processes are fairly simple. Devs had to work with the 10MB of ED Ram for 360 as well, and GPU utilization is pretty basic. The only hard part for wii u is emphasizing these strengths.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

I see, makes sense that way. However there's the Ram bandwidth thats half of the PS3/360's....so i wonder how third parties could also get around that problem. Unless the access to Edram (and possibly the GPU provided the games aren't CPU bound) could help a lot in that regard? 

I need to stop asking too many questions.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

The GPU will help somewhat when the devs learn to actually take some of the CPU power from the GPGPU and use it for CPU processes. But it won't be a significant improvement, because as i said before, for whatever the CPU draws from the GPGPU, it leaves the actual GPU with less ability to do its own things. Not only that, but the GPGPU can only do certain CPU tasks, not all. Like the Cell can only do certain GPU tasks, not all.

The ram bandwidth is going to be a problem if not layered correctly. Every game is going to have to go through the 32MB of EDRAM first and the slower DDR3 ram will hold it up. Or that's the theory. In practice, i'm not sure if devs think that's possible for all types of games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Guess it goes hand to hand on how much devs can crank out of the thing, but with more stuff to workaround depending on the game.

Pretty unfortunate, but i guess when it comes to exclusives and Nintendo i'm sure we can depend on them to not let it be too much of an issue if done right.

I wonder if this has been the first time that Nintendo took priority of latency over ram bandwidth before, unless i'm missing something. Probably  the costs were what made Nintendo cut corners around of it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

You also have to remember that the designers of this console did a good job getting basic parity with 360 and PS3 as well considering its a supremely energy efficient device . The 360 is STILL an 80watt device even with its latest slim revision and the Wii U is a 40watt device.

Half the power consumption and on the same level. That takes huge R&D. The entire Wii U console is literally less than half the power consumption of the lowest end PC graphics card you can find these days.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 22, 2012)

I've been way behind in gaming news for a few weeks now and I don't really have the time to look through all these pages in the threads for the answer, but can someone shed some light for me.  

Is the Nintendo Wii U on high demand and short supply like the Nintendo Wii was back in 2006?  Has Nintendo come out to the press about it or confirmed they are going to be low on supply for a while?  I want to pick up the Premium one next paycheck (December 5th) and want to know.  Please and Thank you!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

I've heard that a few places are back in supply. If your looking for one before the holidays end, this is probably the time


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Late reply lol

@Inu. I will commend them for that. Having such efficient energy of an HD console that is in arms with the PS3/360 goes to show that despite some corners cut, Nintendo are real aces at conserving power. 6 years since i got my Wii and it's still kickin' lively. 

*Sumo Digital Says Nintendo Could Learn From Sonic Racing Transformed*



> Steve Lycett, Executive Producer at Sumo Digital believes that Nintendo could learn something from the recently released Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed. Lycett says that the team at Sumo Digital have pushed the kart racing genre to the extremes with their new game.
> 
> *“What I’m hoping is Nintendo will now have to take a leaf from our game for their next Mario Kart. I think we’ve pushed the genre forward with this game – that and it’s really good honest fun and real gamers games. Try it, I think you’ll love it!”*





I like what this guy says.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2012)

wut? Nintendo learning from a Sonic game? no fucking way "I am salty" screw that comment lol


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Sumo Digital Says Nintendo Could Learn From Sonic Racing Transformed*



SEGA does what... etc.

Being a Sonic fan has been great for the past 2 or so years


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

It sounds a bit brazen and arrogant. "Nintendo's first party development studio's, some of the best in the business could learn from us and how great we are". Calm down guys


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2012)

Eh, true. Let 'em have this though. 

Doing anything worthwhile with Sonic *alone* these days is impressive. Making a cart racer pumped full of SEGA's failed or forgotten projects and *then* managing to make it fun enough where it can arguably go toe-to-toe with (in my opinion) one of the best racing franchises is a gahdamn miracle.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Sonic racers haven't been good since this game


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

I actually liked that game. 

But if we are talking about Sonic Drift 1/2.....



> wut? Nintendo learning from a Sonic game? no fucking way "I am salty" screw that comment lol



U never even owned the damn geam so MEH!


----------



## TheWon (Nov 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Sonic racers haven't been good since this game


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

>.> .....................


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2012)

People dissing the best kart racer ever made in the last 5 years? Sure seems like retarded Nintendo fanboy bullshit around here. Not that that's a surprise. 

Mario Kart hasn't been anything to boast about since the shitty Wii game and 7 was just bland in every way possible.

Take your head out of your asses and stop assuming a game is bad because it has Sonic on the title. Not that they're able to take their eyes of ZombieU, a mediocre roguelike game in every possible aspect and Mario U, the same shit we've been playing for I don't know how many years. No, when an actual good game is in the fucking system, it has to take shit because of its mascot. Amazing.

PS: Sonic R is shit. Loved it when I was a kid but nowadays it's just a broken mess of a fucking game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

Well yeah, its shit now, but back then it was great 

That's besides the point though


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]onC4yvbmiN0[/YOUTUBE]
Bow before the king and his musical prowess


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Sumo Digital Says Nintendo Could Learn From Sonic Racing Transformed*
> 
> 
> 
> I like what this guy says.


No offense Sega, but is that the reason why you've had continous succcess with your mascot kart racers over the years? 




Inuhanyou said:


> Sonic racers haven't been good since this game


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 22, 2012)

They're all good  i like diamond in the sky best


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> People dissing the best kart racer ever made in the last 5 years? Sure seems like retarded Nintendo fanboy bullshit around here. Not that that's a surprise.
> 
> Mario Kart hasn't been anything to boast about since the shitty Wii game and 7 was just bland in every way possible.
> 
> ...



I haven nothing further to say.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 23, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> People dissing the best kart racer ever made in the last 5 years? Sure seems like retarded Nintendo fanboy bullshit around here. Not that that's a surprise.



I'm not entirely sure why you're so quick to aggressiveness and childish 'fanboy' remarks the moment anyone offers a modicum of their opinion.

You're in a goddamn *Nintendo console* launch thread, as such, there are bound to be honest opinions favoring Nintendo's works, and waltzing in, insulting anyone who contradicts your own views when you were perfectly aware that this was bound to to occur in, again, a *Nintendo console* launch thread, rather implies that you're a drive-by troll willing to open a can of worms for the sake of it.

Just because they don't feel Sonic: Transformed isn't the best kart racer ever made in the last 5 years means you're in a position to deem them biased?

Grow up.



> Mario Kart hasn't been anything to boast about since the shitty Wii game and 7 was just bland in every way possible.



I dunno. I thought the Wii game was a bit slow for my tastes, but Mario Kart 7 was just great.

So, uh, am I a retarded fanboy yet?



> Take your head out of your asses and stop assuming a game is bad because it has Sonic on the title.



I don't think I've seen anyone doing that with Sonic: Transformed.



> Not that they're able to take their eyes of ZombieU, a mediocre roguelike game in every possible aspect



Au contraire, the atmosphere and tension is fucking great, though the controls are a bit wonky at times, I will admit. In any case, it's a good return to survival horror.

I'm glad that user reviews have really taken to it; it's a great game. 



> and Mario U, the same shit we've been playing for I don't know how many years. No, when an actual good game is in the fucking system, it has to take shit because of its mascot. Amazing.



So I kinda get how your rant works:

When you see some people criticizing your precious Sonic racer, you were very obviously emotionally hurt and thereby go on an irrelevant tangent where shitting on Nintendo's projects out of the blue, topped with a side of ad hominem, will somehow make up for it.

Really?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I actually liked that game.
> 
> But if we are talking about Sonic Drift 1/2.....
> 
> ...



Sonic Drift was better than Sonic R, come on man.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> *Sonic Drift was better than Sonic R,* come on man.





No.....never.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Sonic Drift was better than Sonic R, come on man.






This adequately describes my tiredness of this shit


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> This adequately describes my tiredness of this shit



That female donte?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2012)

Ehm, nu


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2012)

I almost thought she looked like that one chick from the Agni's philosophy (or Luminous?) tech demo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I almost thought she looked like that one chick from the Agni's philosophy (or Luminous?) tech demo.



That to 
That game still looks good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I almost thought she looked like that one chick from the Agni's philosophy (or Luminous?) tech demo.



Its amazing what we can get out of current gen hardware no?  She's from Beyond for PS3   What you can do with the Cell at 100% max capacity, i wonder what the next generation will bring. We might be stepping into real life


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its amazing what we can get out of current gen hardware no?  She's from Beyond for PS3   What you can do with the Cell at 100% max capacity, i wonder what the next generation will bring. *We might be stepping into real life*



But....i thought late PS3/360/Sony exclusives titles already proven that?!  

Lies!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2012)

That's entirely possible  

I want to see a Wii U game with this kind of graphical capability. What we know from the GPU in general, it is likely to be capable of atleast coming close to Cell's best  

Can you imagine Zelda with that kind of motion capture? I can't


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 23, 2012)

'Stepping into real life' my ass. 

Disillusioned fucks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> 'Stepping into real life' my ass.
> 
> Disillusioned fucks.



So true.

BlackOps2 Wii U version looks just like Killzone 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2012)

Does it really?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 23, 2012)

pff who gives an ass??


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 23, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Eh, true. Let 'em have this though.
> 
> Doing anything worthwhile with Sonic *alone* these days is impressive. Making a cart racer pumped full of* SEGA's failed* or forgotten projects and *then* managing to make it fun enough where it can arguably go toe-to-toe with (in my opinion) one of the best racing franchises is a gahdamn miracle.



Out of curiosity (ok, I really just want to fight). Which of these projects that are featured in Sonic All Star Racing are considered failures?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I'm not entirely sure why you're so quick to aggressiveness and childish 'fanboy' remarks the moment anyone offers a modicum of their opinion.




If by "modicum of their opinion", you mean people who can't get past bullshit mascot competitively like Malvting's: NUH-HUH, NO WAY A SONIC GAME IS BETTER THAN A NINTENDO. THEY'RE ALL AUTOMATICALLY BETTER BY BRAND NAME ALONE or TheWon's amazing review of: IT'S A BROKEN MESS OF A GAME IN EVERY SINGLE ASPECT DESPITE POPULAR OPINION THAT THE GAME IS AMAZING, yeah, I'm not gonna sugarcoat what I'm saying to them since they obviously have no clue what they're talking about.



> You're in a goddamn *Nintendo console* launch thread, as such, there are bound to be honest opinions favoring Nintendo's works, and waltzing in, insulting anyone who contradicts your own views when you were perfectly aware that this was bound to to occur in, again, a *Nintendo console* launch thread, rather implies that you're a drive-by troll willing to open a can of worms for the sake of it.



The topic of the thread and general opinion of said thread is absolutely fucking irrelevant. When someone says bullshit, someone says bullshit. It's as simple as that. Branding someone as a troll simply because they're calling on said bullshit is already a massive assumption leap right there but hey, I'm not supposed to be here if I don't agree with everyone in the thread, apparently.



> Just because they don't feel Sonic: Transformed isn't the best kart racer ever made in the last 5 years means you're in a position to deem them biased?



Of course I can. Not because they don't think that the game is good but because they automatically make presumptions about it without obviously knowing what the hell they're talking about.

See what I did there? I pretty much wrote the definition of biased, gee golly. Which you would know if you were so focused on being the Nintendo defense force for the simple sake of being one.



> I dunno. I thought the Wii game was a bit slow for my tastes, but Mario Kart 7 was just great.
> 
> So, uh, am I a retarded fanboy yet?



I like how you start quoting me and respond with level headed opinions implying that your answers are in any way comparable to both posters I was addressing.

Too little too late, champ. It doesn't work that way. I can see that you're smart enough to know that I wasn't talking to you about the issue since you just fucking posted after the fact. 




> I don't think I've seen anyone doing that with Sonic: Transformed.



Hear that? That's the sound of bullshit being called.



> Au contraire, the atmosphere and tension is fucking great, though the controls are a bit wonky at times, I will admit. In any case, it's a good return to survival horror.
> 
> I'm glad that user reviews have really taken to it; it's a great game.



The atmosphere is decent enough when I played it if not incredibly overused but the only thing it does really well is using the radar to get to know enemy placement which does increase tension. Didn't stopped the developer of making "invisible" zombies for the sake of cheap jump scares.

That said, the graphics are meh, the zombies are one trick ponies and the game overuses the gamepad to the point of pointlessness. This is coming from someone who played the game for a few hours but I'm not getting the feeling it's going to be a completely different experience by the end.

But hey, don't take my word for it, I'm actually judging the game from, you know, actually playing it instead of acting out of retarded gaming principle and randomly attribute stamps of quality just because of whatever outdated gaming icon is on the fucking game cover or assuming it's amazing because it's a game exclusive.

There's simply much better roguelikes out there.



> So I kinda get how your rant works:
> 
> When you see some people criticizing your precious Sonic racer, you were very obviously emotionally hurt and thereby go on an irrelevant tangent where shitting on Nintendo's projects out of the blue, topped with a side of ad hominem, will somehow make up for it.
> 
> Really?



My, oh my, We're really separating the men from the boys here, aren't we? First french, now a proud display of knowledge of argument definitions? Aren't we big argumentative badasses.

They weren't criticizing it, bucko. They were being prehistorical Nintendo fanboys acting out of principle rather than expressing opinions derived from their experiences with the game. It's the kind of bullshit that's been said and done...wait a minute, I'm doing it too even though it doesn't really help my argument in any way....been said and done....huh...ad nauseam!

Wow, that sure didn't really added anything to it. But boy, does it feel like it did!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Out of curiosity (ok, I really just want to fight). Which of these projects that are featured in Sonic All Star Racing are considered failures?



Okay, I admit, maybe calling them failed was a little harsh.

No ball busting for you, I'm afraid. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> GGRRRWWWAAAAAAAA



D...Deathbringer... Deathbringer? Deathbringer..? Deathbri-- Deathbringer!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I actually liked that game.
> 
> But if we are talking about Sonic Drift 1/2.....
> 
> ...


 Do not care, still screw that comment. 

I am still salty


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2012)

Too much salt is bad fer ya, Malving. You need some potassium in your diet. Some hedgehog shaped potassium.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2012)

My shoulders are beyond sore after an intense gaming session with everyone yesterday. I didn't think that would be possible with the gamepad but I was proven wrong. 

Well, I do have a bleeding disorder that causes my arms to swell up when play fighting games (street fighter, blaze blue, etc...) for more than a few minutes at a time (ps3, 360 controllers particularly). It makes competitive online play impossible for me. 

The wiimote causes my elbows to swell up a bit after extended gaming time. 
But I thought I couldn't possibly have any issues with the game pad, but I was proven wrong. The upper front part of my chest connected to my shoulder blades are beyond tender after playing a ton of the Nintendo land mini games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Too much salt is bad fer ya, Malving. You need some potassium in your diet. Some hedgehog shaped potassium.



lolol I see what you did there

@Inuhanyou

GAF is destroying BO2 WiiU version. It is a shame because the people in there are just saying that it is worst than the PS3 version. That is not possible. Can't be, they are insane. A couple of users there are full of shit. Yeah let ignored reviews and what we see and just call it shit.. Minor framerate issues= shit. "NEOGAF"

I am not saying is a perfect version tho..

Edit: I am not talking about graphics tho, I am talking about how the game runs and performer. Online and single player.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 23, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> My shoulders are beyond sore after an intense gaming session with everyone yesterday. I didn't think that would be possible with the gamepad but I was proven wrong.
> 
> Well, I do have a bleeding disorder that causes my arms to swell up when play fighting games (street fighter, blaze blue, etc...) for more than a few minutes at a time (ps3, 360 controllers particularly). It makes competitive online play impossible for me.
> 
> ...


um...what? are you one of those extremely sickly kids who are bedridden? (srs)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> um...what? are you one of those extremely sickly kids who are bedridden? (srs)



I wouldn't go that far, since I'm not bedridden, but I have been sporting a disabled parking permit since I got my license back when I was 16 (many lifetimes ago) and my bedroom doubles as a pharmacy (I take over 20 pills each day consisting of 3 different meds), I have weekly injections (into my fat tissues such as my stomach or legs) and intravenous injections every other day. 

As for the actual health disorders, I have quite a few that are all connected to one another. 

Even with that, I still managed to finish up multiple degrees (Bachelors and Masters) and have worked for most of my life, although my health took a slight dive this year, so I'm currently not working...


In a way it's easy to see why I fell into gaming, anime, etc...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> @Inuhanyou
> 
> GAF is destroying BO2 WiiU version. It is a shame because the people in there are just saying that it is worst than the PS3 version. That is not possible. Can't be, they are insane. A couple of users there are full of shit. Yeah let ignored reviews and what we see and just call it shit.. Minor framerate issues= shit. "NEOGAF"
> 
> ...



Well i'm sure its 360 version > Wii U version > PS3 version anyway 

But i'll comment when DF releases their article


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2012)

My Netflix app is finally working properly. Now, I can watch my shows comfortably


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 23, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wouldn't go that far, since I'm not bedridden, but I have been sporting a disabled parking permit since I got my license back when I was 16 (many lifetimes ago) and my bedroom doubles as a pharmacy (I take over 20 pills each day consisting of 3 different meds), I have weekly injections (into my fat tissues such as my stomach or legs) and intravenous injections every other day.
> 
> As for the actual health disorders, I have quite a few that are all connected to one another.
> 
> ...


 dang doughhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2012)

My experience with the apps so far:



Hulu Plus: Works as advertised. I have no problems with it whatsoever. <3
Netflix: Mixed bag. I'm able to play videos intermittently. 
Youtube: waste of time. Using youtube through the WiiU browser is a much better experience.
Amazon Instant Video: I don't have an account with them.


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SIQpKh9ma88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 23, 2012)

So apparently BO2 is running at 880x720...the exact same resolution as the 360 version :l 

I thought it was going to be HD, but i guess i was wrong.

*edit*

certain artifacts missing, gamma level is screwed up, colors are washed out ect, and runs with lower minimum frame-rates than ps3 and 360(48 fps versus 52 fps ps3 and 56 fps 360)


----------



## Sotei (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn it all!!! I just beat Revelations on the 360... and I wanted to post it up somewhere in a community. Freaking Miiverse has me spoiled, it's one of the most ingenious things around. It's not even for epeen or some dumb shit like that but to be able to talk to others about game endings.

Achievements are meaningless with the MiiVerse as well, you do something crazy, post it up and let people know. Challenge people to beat the high scores you achieved! They're actual "achievements", not some dumb shit you're gonna end up doing anyway.

SONY and MS would be smart to ape this, hopefully Nintendo has a patent for it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

That's the sound of crickets


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So apparently BO2 is running at 880x720...the exact same resolution as the 360 version :l
> 
> I thought it was going to be HD, but i guess i was wrong.
> 
> ...



Well, that's rather disappointing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

However, this does prove that Wii U's ultimate power will only be unlocked via exclusives built directly for the system's strengths while minding its weaknesses  When that day comes, we shall rejoice


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 24, 2012)

How about if third parties could get a way around it's weakness and still try to develop games on it, that is if they see the Wii U as a valuable demographic for their games. 

Also speaking of next gen retail prices for titles. What are the chances of games going up over to $70? Because if it's true then i'll ragequit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

There's just no point to develop for Wii U's unique architecture if your a third party who has to develop three other SKU's in parallel and can't farm the lowest priority to another studio to port. I have to say it blunt, but that's what i'm thinking is the case.

If your a third party who works only on Nintendo systems or decided to only make a game on Wii U, or your a first party, your fortunes will probably be better.

As for prices, who knows. I doubt it though, they'll try and fix those prices in a more subtle way than simply upping the retail price. Through DLC promotions and things like that.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> However, this does prove that Wii U's ultimate power will only be unlocked via exclusives built directly for the system's strengths while minding its weaknesses  When that day comes, we shall rejoice



When that day comes, next gen PS and Xbox games might be out too haha. It'll be cool to see what it can truly do regardless.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Damn it all!!! I just beat Revelations on the 360... and I wanted to post it up somewhere in a community. Freaking Miiverse has me spoiled, it's one of the most ingenious things around. It's not even for epeen or some dumb shit like that but to be able to talk to others about game endings.
> 
> Achievements are meaningless with the MiiVerse as well, you do something crazy, post it up and let people know. Challenge people to beat the high scores you achieved! They're actual "achievements", not some dumb shit you're gonna end up doing anyway.
> 
> SONY and MS would be smart to ape this, hopefully Nintendo has a patent for it.



You realize that Sony has done something similar for the ps vita right?

It seems the wii u GPU is a Radeon HD 5670,I'm a bit underwhelmed


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 24, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> You realize that Sony has done something similar for the ps vita right?
> 
> *It seems the wii u GPU is a Radeon HD 5670,I'm a bit underwhelmed *


Source?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2012)

*Thoughts on Wii-U and Nintendo Land*​ 

The controller is nice, not as big as I thought it'd be. Not sure how  competitive/skill based games would go if you had to use it though.

My friends played 5 player Nintendo land, which was pretty fun, but don't see us playing it a lot in the future. 

The mini games are very limited in terms of variety, and a large portion of them aren't that good in terms of depth. I like the concept of one person choosing a game in order to help him get more points than everyone else. However, it gets rather pointless in till the last game, since nearly everyone can win at the end due to multipliers. 

Not a large selection of games either, especially lacking in the 5 player games which Wii-U should specialize in.

The F-Zero game is really shallow and extremely slow moving. This is also the game that really highlights how bad the music is in Nintendo Land, I mean it's an F-Zero level, why not use some remix of an F-Zero track?

The aiming games in Shuriken throwing and the Zelda Archer game are hit and miss. The Shuriken throwing was ok, but very generic to the point where it is forgettable. The Zelda game was good, the controls made it a rewarding experience.

The Yoshi drawing game is a nice mini game, as is the balloon one. The more methodical touch screen games were decent additions. 

The five player games are fun for the most part, but too few. Luigis Mansion is fun, though kind of broken. The Animal Crossing game where you control two guys if you have the Wii-U controller is very well done. The mario chasing game....eh....I don't even get why it has a mario theme.

Fuck the 5 player Pikmin game. Just mind numbing button smashing. 

It's BS that some games use Wii-motion plus, I mean it makes sense, but it makes the entire original Wii-mote in hindsight pointless. We didn't get to try out those games (I don't think my friends even know that there were games that required it). 

Overall, it does a good job at being a tech demo. It did show me first hand some of the potential of the Wii-U, and it's promising for the most part. The game in itself is ridiculously shallow, somewhat similar to Wii-Sports. A nice addition if you got the Delux Wii, but a pretty big waste of money if you bought it separately. *4/10* (based on the 5 player mode w/o Wii-motion plus). 

As for the Wii-U, most of the apps kind of sucked. The Mii making machine that takes your picture in order to create the Mii doesn't really work, every once in a while two different people would have  Miis that looked nearly the same. It's kind of strange that Nintendo never updated ways to customize your Mii as well considering how often they use Miis in their game.

The Wii-U would also freeze all the damn time after we left an App or game. Seriously, what the fuck? We had to unplug the damn thing, couldn't even just hit reset. 

I think the Wii-U will be a good system, overall better than the Wii. Though it will probably sell less than the Wii since its novelty of motion sensing is long gone, and those who have a Wii will have no reason to upgrade to Wii-U other than keeping up with the Jones (this is targeted toward casual gamers like my parents who bought one). I do predict that it will fall dramatically behind in terms of graphical power to future console that will come out in its generation (speaking of which, I did play a little Super Mario Brothers U and it looks like it could be on the Wii if not for the HD and the Miis are the same as the Miis on the Wii), thus greatly hurting its 3rd party support that Nintendo is trying to take back. Wii-U will be a good system, but like the Wii will likely be the worst home console amongst its competitors.


EDIT: Also, the betting system in Nintendo Land is retarded. For one, everyone can change other peoples bets (not sure if this is suppose to be like that). But also, there are no real lines...like if someone is a 3-0 underdog, shouldn't the underdog get more points or something?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> You realize that Sony has done something similar for the ps vita right?
> 
> It seems the wii u GPU is a Radeon HD 5670,I'm a bit underwhelmed




That source has been completely discredited.

Let me say this now before people run with these rumors on this board; its not anywhere near an Evergreen series. It was an R700 series at the beginning of development(a base of the 4650 or 4670 most likely) and was tweaked into a custom part through modern heating and power efficiencies, die shrinks and implementation of modern DX equivalent effects.

We have known it was based on an HD4000 part since the beginning of development and that fact was never changed.

Even on the face of it, if it was a 5670, the GPU would 3 times the power of the 360 and PS3's GPU's just on paper, not even taking into account efficiencies in the design during actual game development. We see no evidence of that anywhere.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 24, 2012)

And just a few days ago i realized multipliers regarding console power comparisons don't provide a concrete fact in superior/inferior parts of the tech inside the console. Am i right?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> And just a few days ago i realized multipliers regarding console power comparisons don't provide a concrete fact in superior/inferior parts of the tech inside the console. Am i right?



stop talking about nerd stuff, and comment on my big post!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> And just a few days ago i realized multipliers regarding console power comparisons don't provide a concrete fact in superior/inferior parts of the tech inside the console. Am i right?



Your correct. Its about as useful as using GFLOPS to deduce performance. Meaning pretty useless unless your that desperate for a convenient way to give some sort of standard for power barometers. 


Outside of that its pretty complicated. You have to take ram clock speeds into account, type of it, how much, CPU clock speed, how many cores, how big/small is it is it out of order or in order execution, GPU speed, does it have EDRAM, what is the theoretical peak performance ratio, how many threads operate per instruction ect. 

Pretty complicated, but you can round up in a very general way if you actually know all that stuff.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

Btw violent, i liked the post  Your firsthand experience with the console seems pretty legit even if it was with a limited number of games


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2012)

acknowledgement, its all I ever wanted in life


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2012)

Also, the betting system in Nintendo Land is retarded. For one, everyone can change other peoples bets (not sure if this is suppose to be like that). But also, there are no real lines...like if someone is a 3-0 underdog, shouldn't the underdog get more points or something?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 24, 2012)

I liked it better when this thread had 2 stars.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> There's just no point to develop for Wii U's unique architecture if your a third party who has to develop three other SKU's in parallel and can't farm the lowest priority to another studio to port. I have to say it blunt, but that's what i'm thinking is the case.
> 
> If your a third party who works only on Nintendo systems or decided to only make a game on Wii U, or your a first party, your fortunes will probably be better.
> 
> As for prices, who knows. I doubt it though, they'll try and fix those prices in a more subtle way than simply upping the retail price. Through DLC promotions and things like that.




What are your thoughts on budgets though. Do you think that could play a role on which platform certain developers decide to put their games on? This generation was hell for smaller/mid level developers and a lot of mid level budget games failed. Darksiders II needed to sell at least 2 million units just to break even, that's not good.

I want to see who smaller/mid level developers decide to back this coming generation.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Your correct. Its about as useful as using GFLOPS to deduce performance. Meaning pretty useless unless your that desperate for a convenient way to give some sort of standard for power barometers.
> 
> 
> Outside of that its pretty complicated. *You have to take ram clock speeds into account, type of it, how much, CPU clock speed, how many cores, how big/small is it is it out of order or in order execution, GPU speed, does it have EDRAM, what is the theoretical peak performance ratio, how many threads operate per instruction ect. *
> ...



Especially that which is definitely one of the biggest part regarding spec talks dictating a console's strengths and weaknesses, including potential bottlenecks from the inside out and the given architecture that could either be developer friendly or hell on earth. Like the *Sega Saturn* for instance. :ho

I'm kinda starting to get the hand of some specs debates bit by bit, right?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 24, 2012)

Gentlemen.... Pie is fucking awesome.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2012)

rip Saturn. Chit could have done more damage if Sega didn't phuck up so bad o.O. In retrospect since it was a system that specialized in 2D games, it prob would have aged better than n64/PSX though would have lost in sales in less they got a few new killer IPs during that time.

Its death also indirectly caused the death of the Dreamcast and Sega as a first party power house   .


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Gentlemen.... Pie is fucking awesome.



You forgot to add "Pumpkin" before pie in your sentance. 



Violent By Design said:


> Its death also indirectly caused the death of the Dreamcast and Sega as a first party power house   .



It's more depressing to remember that considering years later Sega's fantastic IP like Space Channel 5, Super Monkey Ball (before the awful PS2/Wii titles), Nights, etc have all but went to the rut.  At least Sonic is still there for me.


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2012)

Sotei said:


> I want to see who smaller/mid level developers decide to back this coming generation.



They'll back Steam.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

Sotei said:


> What are your thoughts on budgets though. Do you think that could play a role on which platform certain developers decide to put their games on? This generation was hell for smaller/mid level developers and a lot of mid level budget games failed. Darksiders II needed to sell at least 2 million units just to break even, that's not good.
> 
> I want to see who smaller/mid level developers decide to back this coming generation.



I think that emerging avenues for game development budgets on the traditional AAA model fall through and so all ladders of the spectrum will have to look for new avenues of revenue. This is where things get good. They will look towards maximizing efficiency and trimming the fat from their bloated development cycles(Japanese devs in particular), alternate payment methods, alternate buying methods(outside of retail via DD, streaming ect), and streamline even further all of their development tools like the engines and such. 

Its gonna be a requirement to get the most out of the jump in hardware.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 24, 2012)

Any one have any possible predictions of how Nintendo will trim down drought of game releases on the Wii U if third party is out of the question?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

Make.....more IP's?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 24, 2012)

But what if they.....

*gasp!*

*Don't.Sell.*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

Of course they'd sell, its Nintendo. They have huge brandpower either way 

The worst i can see Wii U being is another gamecube in terms of success in general. It won't be a failure, but its not gonna light anything on fire.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2012)

That's exactly what Miyamoto will do after he's done with Pikmin 3 though. Back to good old fashion game development instead of overseeing the big projects of their establihsed franchises. 

They'll be smaller games, though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But what if they.....
> 
> *gasp!*
> 
> *Don't.Sell.*



Lose out on a lot of money? Not really giving a lot of options here.


----------



## dream (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Make.....more IP's?



That or release more sequels/spin-offs of existing IPs.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Any one have any possible predictions of how Nintendo will trim down drought of game releases on the Wii U if third party is out of the question?



Thats easy.


*Spoiler*: __ 




New Super Mario Brothers 2,3,4,5,6,7,7.2, 8+
Mario Kart U 1,2,3,4,5
Mario Sports 1,2,3,4,5
Mario Tetris U 1,2,3,4,5
Shoot Em UP! Mario U 1,2,3,4,5
Yoshi Land 1,2,3
Wario RPG 1,2,3
Paper Mario U 1,2,3,4
Mario Mania 1,2,3,4
Luigi's Mansion 1,2,3,4
Doctor Wario 1,2,3,4,
Bowser's Nigthmare 1,2
Mario UUU
Super Mario HD Collections
Mario vs Donkey Kong


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh TerminaTHOR what will we ever do without U?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2012)

What? lol Nintendo can maximize profit$$$ with all those games. They're all exclusives too :ho

They dont need 3rd party games. They survived this long relying on Mario you know. Next gen is all the same.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 24, 2012)

And Zelda, SSB, Kirby, Metroid, etc. 

You also forgot possible new IP. :ho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Thats easy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Blasphemy!! Where's my pokemon?!

Hopefully a new Stadium game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2012)

I thought Pokemon games are exclusive to handhelds only? 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> And Zelda, SSB, Kirby, Metroid, etc.
> 
> You also forgot possible new IP. :ho



I heard a rumor about Zelda going multiplat next year...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Does anyone know a good/cheap HD USB recorder? I would love to record some of my BO2 runs.

*ZombiU*: I am going to try and beat the game today.

*BO2:* I am getting better but I want that patch to come out. I want the wiimote issues to be fixed. >.<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I thought Pokemon games are exclusive to handhelds only?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a rumor about Zelda going multiplat next year...



My Colosseum and Stadium games says otherwise 

I guess it couldn't hurt to have another Snap Game as well.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 24, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Blasphemy!! Where's my pokemon?!
> 
> Hopefully a new Stadium game.


No. Make a collisium game and mix it with elements of the stadium series and you got a winner there. 


TerminaTHOR said:


> I thought Pokemon games are exclusive to handhelds only?
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a rumor about Zelda going multiplat next year...



Sounds legit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What? lol Nintendo can maximize profit$$$ with all those games. They're all exclusives too :ho
> 
> They dont need 3rd party games. They survived this long relying on Mario you know. Next gen is all the same.



They've almost been ran out of the home console business with out 3rd party games on more than one occasion. If they had not had such a strong hold on hand held gaming, they might have thrown in the towel by the time the Wii had come out (which was a gamble in itself, if it did not strike well with the casual audience Nintendo would likely have stopped making consoles).


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> They've almost been ran out of the home console business with out 3rd party games on more than one occasion. If they had not had such a strong hold on hand held gaming, they might have thrown in the towel by the time the Wii had come out (which was a gamble in itself, if it did not strike well with the casual audience Nintendo would likely have stopped making consoles).



Well, it wouldnt hurt them to try one more time, right? :ho


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Well, it wouldnt hurt them to try one more time, right? :ho



I don't see the Wii-U having as strong as a splash on the casual market as the Wii did for a few different reasons (coincidentally, I also think the Wii-U will legitimately be a better console than the Wii was :ho).


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm sure it will sell like pancakes this Christmas dont worry.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 24, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> They've almost been ran out of the home console business with out 3rd party games on more than one occasion. If they had not had such a strong hold on hand held gaming, they might have thrown in the towel by the time the Wii had come out (which was a gamble in itself, if it did not strike well with the casual audience Nintendo would likely have stopped making consoles).



If Nintendo was a company similar in size to Sega then yes.  Othewise even if the wii didn't sell like it was made out of gold, it probably would've sold similar to the gamecube. Not remarkable but still profitable. And Nintendo would've still remained in the console market. Nintendo has always had this issue with third parties for reasons that at this point just seems to come down to how Nintendo approaches their products in comparison to their competitors.

Nintendo is seemingly at it's best when it does its own thing and tries not to play copycat with it's competitors. It tried competing powerwise with Sony and Microsoft with GC and they wound up losing that game. Which in truth is understandable given the fact Nintendo specializes in only one form of business in comparison. They thrive when they develop spiders such as DS, Wii, and most possibly WiiU though sometimes it does bite them in the ass, the virtual boy comes to mind here. The problem with spiders is that sometimes they're too different and the only ones that know how to really take advantage of their systems are, surprise, Nintendo themselves.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 24, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> If Nintendo was a company similar in size to Sega then yes.  Othewise even if the wii didn't sell like it was made out of gold, it probably would've sold similar to the gamecube. Not remarkable but still profitable. And Nintendo would've still remained in the console market. Nintendo has always had this issue with third parties for reasons that at this point just seems to come down to how Nintendo approaches their products in comparison to their competitors.
> 
> Nintendo is seemingly at it's best when it does its own thing and tries not to play copycat with it's competitors. *It tried competing powerwise with Sony and Microsoft with GC and they wound up losing that game*. Which in truth is understandable given the fact Nintendo specializes in only one form of business in comparison. They thrive when they develop spiders such as DS, Wii, and most possibly WiiU though sometimes it does bite them in the ass, the virtual boy comes to mind here. The problem with spiders is that sometimes they're too different and the only ones that know how to really take advantage of their systems are, surprise, Nintendo themselves.



I don't know i look on that differently.

N64 went to cartridge instead of discs and we saw how they got hurt (though it's perfectly understandable why they did giving that sony was going to fuck them over)
Nintendo fell behind microsoft and sony during the GC era because they were doing their own thing. 
GC fell behind Microsoft and Sony primarily for two reasons, the online play and the disk format. 
With this generation it was the whole HD thing thing.

Not sure how the Wii U is going to stack up against the PS4 and Nextbox but that CPU thing is popping up too much these days and what's cause for concern is that unlike the other consoles Nintendo is actually making a loss from what i heard.

I've yet to see Nintendo do exactly what Sony and Microsoft has done.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

"CPU thing".

That's how much people know about these kinds of things related to hardware components. Nintendo will be fine, normal people usually don't think about power deficiency in the hardcore gamer way


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2012)

The crap is spiders?

They take care in desigining things because I think they were trying to limit heat and noise.

PS3's and Xbox 360s *especially the new ones* just go caput.

The sweet spot is usually 1 or 2 years after the console releases to purchase it. Disregarding price but rather in quality. Though concerning nintendo products this has only been an issue with the Wii so far(the new ones cant play gamecube games or some shiz like that(


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

Some kind of weird terminology for outlier or unorthodox gaming hardware that i never heard before 

Seriously, where the fuck did that term come from?


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> "CPU thing".
> 
> That's how much people know about these kinds of things related to hardware components. Nintendo will be fine, normal people usually don't think about power deficiency in the hardcore gamer way



I don't really care that much about this being weaker or that being stronger.

 I only care about it when developers decide to treat it as an obstacle and just stay away from the console all together. Developers start off good in the beginning with the console and then it consistently drops in the years this is the history of nintendo consoles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I don't really care that much about this being weaker or that being stronger.
> 
> I only care about it when developers decide to treat it as an obstacle and just stay away from the console all together. Developers start off good in the beginning with the console and then it consistently drops in the years this is the history of nintendo consoles.


Which is a big issue.

I think the market is shifting though ._. 
Honestly I just want it because nintendo makes good interfaces and their products usually are made of nintendium XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm talking nintendo's general success with their hardware not third parties. Nobody buys Nintendo consoles for third party offerings. Nobody with sense anyway


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Some kind of weird terminology for outlier or unorthodox gaming hardware that i never heard before
> 
> Seriously, where the fuck did that term come from?



I guess they are trying to go with the branching out like crazy spider web that ensnares every thing with an infectious fever kind of motif.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm talking nintendo's general success with their hardware not third parties. Nobody buys Nintendo consoles for third party offerings. Nobody with sense anyway



Errybody buys Ninty consoles because of 3rd party exclusives ._. 

Gamecube is full of gems like that. I have like 20 gamecube games but I dont even own a single Metroid XD I played the best games on it according to a few videos but I never really owned them. 

Honestly I didnt buy any Wii games besides my JRPGS and Smash bros and Zelda because I wasnt paying attention to the gaming market besides handhelds.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 24, 2012)

You guys do know Nintendo made more money than both Sony, and Microsoft during the GC years. We are talking a console only sold 22 million world wide compare a console that sold 150 million. Nintendo makes money on console on day one. The have games that sell diamond aka 10 million copies per entree. Also the make their own games.

So even if the Wii gets the GC/Wii treatment from 3rd parties. Nintendo will just fine by the Wii U if they can do what they usually do. Provide great selling games for the console, and at a fast pace. Can you imagine how much more money they would have made on the GC. If it had got as many 1st party Nintendo games the Wii had.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2012)

Wii U only has to sell one game for a profit anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2012)

Blazblue cough^


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Some kind of weird terminology for outlier or unorthodox gaming hardware that i never heard before
> 
> Seriously, where the fuck did that term come from?



Never heard of the term "Then along came a spider." To basically mean something strange or out of the ordinary. Seriously? 



St NightRazr said:


> Which is a big issue.
> 
> I think the market is shifting though ._.
> Honestly I just want it because nintendo makes good interfaces and their products usually are made of nintendium XD


I've gone through two GCs so I question that one. And the wii is starting to get buggy. 


Inuhanyou said:


> I'm talking nintendo's general success with their hardware not third parties. Nobody buys Nintendo consoles for third party offerings. Nobody with sense anyway


So true. 


St NightRazr said:


> Errybody buys Ninty consoles because of 3rd party exclusives ._.
> 
> Gamecube is full of gems like that. I have like 20 gamecube games but I dont even own a single Metroid XD I played the best games on it according to a few videos but I never really owned them.
> 
> Honestly I didnt buy any Wii games besides my JRPGS and Smash bros and Zelda because I wasnt paying attention to the gaming market besides handhelds.


Out of the libraries the gamecube is the one I had most of.


TheWon said:


> You guys do know Nintendo made more money than both Sony, and Microsoft during the GC years. We are talking a console only sold 22 million world wide compare a console that sold 150 million. Nintendo makes money on console on day one. The have games that sell diamond aka 10 million copies per entree. Also the make their own games.
> 
> So even if the Wii gets the GC/Wii treatment from 3rd parties. Nintendo will just fine by the Wii U if they can do what they usually do. Provide great selling games for the console, and at a fast pace. Can you imagine how much more money they would have made on the GC. If it had got as many 1st party Nintendo games the Wii had.



It plays to their strength.

Nintendo has their first party franchises and history.
Sony can develop new IP's on the fly.
Microsoft has their online service.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 24, 2012)

TheWon said:


> You guys do know Nintendo made more money than both Sony, and Microsoft during the GC years. We are talking a console only sold 22 million world wide compare a console that sold 150 million. Nintendo makes money on console on day one. The have games that sell diamond aka 10 million copies per entree. Also the make their own games.
> 
> So even if the Wii gets the GC/Wii treatment from 3rd parties. Nintendo will just fine by the Wii U if they can do what they usually do. Provide great selling games for the console, and at a fast pace. Can you imagine how much more money they would have made on the GC. If it had got as many 1st party Nintendo games the Wii had.



I would like a source considering

The GC was more expensive to make than the PS2 (Depending on how you look at it, considering they were released a few years apart).

People had also bought the PS2 as a DVD player. Also, DVDs were in demand at that time, versus the mini disc the Gamecube utilized. You could correlate some of the DVD sales that Sony received with the PS2. 

The PS2 out sold the Gamecube dramatically.

There are nearly 4 times as many PS2 games as there are Gamecube games.

I'd like the source to focus strictly on profits made from the Gamecube campaign.

Sony makes a ton of their own games, they are a huge first party publisher/developer. 

The highest selling games from that time were not on the Gamecube as you said (in less I misread your 10 mill diamond statement incorrectly, the grammar is off).


----------



## Sotei (Nov 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm talking nintendo's general success with their hardware not third parties. Nobody buys Nintendo consoles for third party offerings. Nobody with sense anyway




I buy games, whether they're Nintendo made or third party. If you buy Nintendo consoles and you don't buy other developers games, then you're one of the reasons why Nintendo loses 3rd party support. (this is in general, not directed at you.)

If the the WiiU gets good support from 3rd parties, I'm giving them my money, hence, why I own 6 games on the WiiU right off the bat. 





yo, I typed this shit on my WiiU browser, this thing is super fast.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2012)

I signed up with Club Nintendo today. Apparently, I had quite a few games to register as well as my systems. So, far I'm up to 870 coins? I don't see anything on the site worth redeeming those coins for. Ummh...What's the big deal about being a platinum member? Do I get something extra?

On the bright side, I was able to extend the warranty on my 3DSXL. WiiU on the other hand didn't qualify for the extended warranty, but I gladly took the 160 coins it provided me with.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2012)

Dude man you missed out I got like 3 game cases for all my Ninty Handheld games XD

Still waiting for my posters I got for free though ._.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 24, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> You realize that Sony has done something similar for the ps vita right?
> 
> It seems the wii u GPU is a Radeon HD 5670,I'm a bit underwhelmed




What's a Vita? 




Kira Yamato said:


> I signed up with Club Nintendo today. Apparently, I had quite a few games to register as well as my systems. So, far I'm up to 870 coins? I don't see anything on the site worth redeeming those coins for. Ummh...What's the big deal about being a platinum member? Do I get something extra?
> 
> On the bright side, I was able to extend the warranty on my 3DSXL. WiiU on the other hand didn't qualify for the extended warranty, but I gladly took the 160 coins it provided me with.




Platinum members get a gift from Nintendo at the end of the year, the gift costs you a grand total of $0 and 0 coins, it's totally free. Japan has gotten the best gifts... like always but the gifts are always pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Platinum members get a gift from Nintendo at the end of the year, the gift costs you a grand total of $0 and 0 coins, it's totally free. Japan has gotten the best gifts... like always but the gifts are always pretty cool stuff.



So they send out automatically? You don't have to redeem or request anything?



St NightRazr said:


> Dude man you missed out I got like 3 game cases for all my Ninty Handheld games XD
> 
> Still waiting for my posters I got for free though ._.



Which games were they?



Sotei said:


> yo, I typed this shit on my WiiU browser, this thing is super fast.



The web browsing experience is pretty quick and smooth on the wiiu although I'm afraid to visit sites where I know pop ads are plentiful...


----------



## Sotei (Nov 24, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> So they send out automatically? You don't have to redeem or request anything




They send you an email so you can choose either the platinum gift or the gold gift. Then they send you the gift at the end of the year... around Christmas time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2012)

Well each case holds 18 games so Im sitting around 39 right at the moment

I expect 2013 will fill up all 48 slots and I have that SD card keychain holder so thats like 50 places I can stick my games


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2012)

@Club Nintendo

Added a few more games and I'm currently @ 1000 coins on the dot. I have yet to add my original Wii system. Going to add it after my nap


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sotei said:


> What's a Vita?



A handheld that has better games than the 3DS in my opinion  

Can't wait to get my hands on persona 4 golden,should keep my occupied for a couple of days.  


I just want ff dissidia 3(online capabilities)and a god of war game and it might be my favorite handheld.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> A handheld that has better games than the 3DS in my opinion
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on *persona 4 golden*,should keep my occupied for a couple of days.
> .




It's the only game that would make me get a Vita, but since I just finished playing P3FES and P4 not that long ago (on my backwards compatible PS3), I don't see the point in getting the Vita.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

If you really need to play P4, just get a PS2  and you'd have a reason to keep it around after playing that one game with its vast library


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If you really need to play P4, just get a PS2  and you'd have a reason to keep it around after playing that one game with its vast library




Or he could scope around for an older model PS3 with an even greater library since it plays PS2 and PS3 games


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

That's not worth the effort if you already have a non launch ps3. They sell those for ridiculous prices on Amazon while PS2's go for 40 or 60 respectively, and all the games are cheap to boot (except the rare ones)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If you really need to play P4, just get a PS2  and you'd have a reason to keep it around after playing that one game with its vast library



And miss on all the glorious additional content?

Only plebs would do that. Either you get the best experience or you don't.


*Spoiler*: __ 



A friend borrowed me his Vita and P4 Golden. No way am I paying for that shit-


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

I guess a lot of people are plebs then playing the original title before golden was even around  critically lauding it and all that >.>


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I guess a lot of people are plebs then playing the original title before golden was even around  critically lauding it and all that >.>



As of this moment?

They sure are.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's not worth the effort if you already have a non launch ps3. They sell those for ridiculous prices on Amazon while PS2's go for 40 or 60 respectively, and all the games are cheap to boot (except the rare ones)



Wait, are you saying I can make a ton of cash by selling my launch PS3 which I actually bought used for $150? 

Profit GET? 

And I literally finished playing the original P4 this month. The additional content for Golden have to literally be spitting out gold if it requires me to be an actual Vita system to play it.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 25, 2012)

You might be able to get a couple hundred dollars for it since it's backwards compatible.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2012)

Couple hundred?

No...

Unless he's selling it on eBay.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Let's see  75 for ps2 with controllers, memcard and a game, or a couple hundred bucks for a ps3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

I am looking back at the first few pages of the thread and just wondering how hard someone can fan boy Nintendo, it's pretty obvious from what I am seeing here.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm really starting to hate that word....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I'm really starting to hate that word....


Nintendo fan boys go the hardest though, like its just the truth.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2012)

I've honestly seen worse cases than the one I have a feeling you're referring to.

And my hatred of the word has more to do with how it's being used nowadays, not the people it's referring to.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am looking back at the first few pages of the thread and just wondering how hard someone can fan boy Nintendo, it's pretty obvious from what I am seeing here.



People talking about their purchases, where to purchase a product or their current experience using the product in a thread for that particular product equates to being a fan boy? Hmmh...I don't think you quite understand the term.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> People talking about their purchases, where to purchase a product or their current experience using the product in a thread for that particular product equates to being a fan boy? Hmmh...I don't think you quite understand the term.


Looks like you can't read, the first few pages of the thread dealt with people saying that Nintendo was going to dominate Black Friday.

Nintendo isn't trying anything new or intelligent. They're just stacking shit together, like sticking a hand held on a system. And they still treat online gaming like a secondary market.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Looks like you can't read, the first few pages of the thread dealt with people saying that Nintendo was going to dominate Black Friday.


Perhaps you need some assistance in understanding the content. I was part of that conversation and in no place where there was ever an utterance of Nintendo *dominating* Black Friday. There was talk about availability and it being a difficult to find like all new products around this time of the year but nothing beyond that.  Please, misreading posts or plainly making up statements aren't helping.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Black Friday isn't just about deals, its the beginning of holiday shopping. Wii U will gain momentum with Black Friday by people actually learning about the system.
> 
> Mobile gaming isn't as popular as it was years ago with the DS. Thanks to cellphones and tablets, people aren't willing to spend large amounts of money for a handheld gaming device. Why do you think Nintendo had to cut the price on the 3DS in the span of a couple of months? Why do you think the Vita is barely selling? It's not because of the quality of the games, its because Sony and Nintendo are asking for too much for a system that only plays games.






Brandon Heat said:


> The first batch of Wii U's will be sold out  before Black Friday because knowledgeable people will go out and buy  it. Following Black Friday, people will know the name because they will  be actually beginning their holiday shopping and learn more about the  product. This is when the demand for the Wii U will be at its greatest  and will be harder to find. Obviously it was a marketing strategy by  Nintendo that will succeed.
> 
> Tablet/smartphones do take a chunk of the sales from handheld gaming  market. I wouldn't call a tablet or smartphone a part of the handheld  gaming market, its part of mobile gaming. Mobile gaming and handheld  video gaming are two different markets.
> 
> ...




You were saying?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You were saying?



Thanks for proving my very point. Since when is saying a product coming out on it's first week being difficult to find constitute being a fan boy? A statement stating a new product will be difficult to find and in high demand during it's initial week isn't extreme in the least bit. As I stated before, you're failing to prove your point.


Or maybe there's some type of invisible ink over the part of the post stating the WiiU will be the all time selling console in history or some other absurd statement.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 25, 2012)

The term ''fanboy'' exists for a reason. However, Nintendo fanboys aren't the worst...because that honor goes to the Xbox 360 fanboys. 

Also to me, saying the Wii U is a true ''next-gen'' console _is_ being a fanboy/fangirl in my opinion. Having HD graphics and bringing a DS like experience in a new Nintendo console isn't really being ''next-gen''.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Thanks for proving my very point. Since when is saying a product coming out on it's first week being difficult to find constitute being a fan boy? A statement stating a new product will be difficult to find and in high demand during it's initial week isn't extreme in the least bit. As I stated before, you're failing to prove your point.
> 
> 
> Or maybe there's some type of invisible ink over the part of the post stating the WiiU will be the all time selling console in history or some other absurd statement.



Talking about the people learning about it and all it's amazing features (when it has none) is fan boying. 



Ultimania said:


> The term ''fanboy'' exists for a reason. However, Nintendo fanboys aren't the worst...because that honor goes to the Xbox 360 fanboys.


I never see them really.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 25, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I never see them really.



Probably because they realize how much their console has gone down the crapper and gone into hiding. Unfortunately, they still exist.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Talking about the people learning about it and all it's amazing features (when it has none) is fan boying.



Wow...

In other words, anyone who disagrees with your assertion about a product is a fanboy of said product. Thanks for that definition, but that isn't the actual definition of a fanboy. In completely really off base.

Here's how it works: 


I state the features I like about a product.
You disagree with said statement stating the feature isn't good.
Therefore, my having a polar statement makes me fanboy of the product.

The logic used here...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You were saying?



Ehhh... I can see what you're going for, but you should've picked a better example. Brandon was saying that the WiiU will be in pretty high demand because it's a new and shiny toy that would sell for Christmas shopping on Black Friday, he then states that despite this, the Wii U and 3DS are still probably not gonna do as well in the long run because there are still gonna be people that won't like the shiny new stuff when their shiny old stuff with roughly the same name works just fine.

A bit of an overzealous speculation, but not what I would call fanboyism. And that's why I hate that word. It's starting to become like the word "hipster".



Ultimania said:


> The term ''fanboy'' exists for a reason. However, Nintendo fanboys aren't the worst...because that honor goes to the Xbox 360 fanboys.



Yeah, it does. It's just a shame no one seems to know what that reason is anymore. It's being used as more of a term to tear down people that support a product you don't like, rather than a term to label the people that are overly-enthusiastic and forgiving of said product.

Yeah, I know the definition of slang terms evolve and are everchanging, but as words like "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" prove, it'd be better off if some of them just straight-up died if the alternative is idiots using it for their own asinine bullshit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Ehhh... I can see what you're going for, but you should've picked a better example. Brandon was saying that the WiiU will be in pretty high demand because it's a new and shiny toy that would sell for Christmas shopping on Black Friday, he then states that despite this, the Wii U and 3DS are still probably not gonna do as well in the long run because there are still gonna be people that won't like the shiny new stuff when their shiny old stuff with roughly the same name works just fine.
> 
> A bit of an overzealous speculation, but not what I would call fanboyism. And that's why I hate that word. It's starting to become like the word "hipster".
> 
> ...


More like its to tear down support for stupid products. I do it for all dumb products and things when people act like they're the wave of the future. Even if they turn out to be big (like ipads).


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Also to me, saying the Wii U is a true ''next-gen'' console _is_ being a fanboy/fangirl in my opinion. Having HD graphics and bringing a DS like experience in a new Nintendo console isn't really being ''next-gen''.



DpptpTTTPWW...SSHFF--SEE?!? SEE?! That shit right there!!!

That's not what Next-Gen means!!! HHHGGGG-- JAYSUS!!














Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> More like its to tear down support for stupid products. I do it for all dumb products and things when people act like they're the wave of the future. Even if they turn out to be big (like ipads).



*shrugs* K, whatever, Cardboard. Go aboutcher business.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 25, 2012)

But I thought next-gen meant better graphics and shit, amirite?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2012)

Let's be honest, Nintendo didn't make this system to be Next Gen or to be innovative, they saw a way to sell a hand held, jack up the price on controllers and give a system the illusion of being futuristic, even though a Game Cube could do this same thing. They didn't have to do anything new at all, plus they're assuring that people will have their hand held and system.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> But I thought next-gen meant better graphics and shit, amirite?



Wait, are we going with the literal definition, right? xD




> pertaining to the next generation in a family; also, pertaining to the next stage of development or version of a product, service, or technology





**


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> But I thought next-gen meant better graphics and shit, amirite?



No, yo--... oh, I see what you're doing... Well played... I bow to your trolling prowes, sir. *bows*



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Let's be honest, Nintendo didn't make this system to be Next Gen or to be innovative, they saw a way to sell a hand held, jack up the price on controllers and give a system the illusion of being futuristic, even though a Game Cube could do this same thing. They didn't have to do anything new at all, plus they're assuring that people will have their hand held and system.



They made a new console because it's been 5 years and that around the time new consoles are made. Selling an overpriced controller was just gravy... not that you can really call it overpriced in the first place, seeing as how we can't buy it....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Generations go by iterations of hardware, nothing more. Now power gaps may have become the common indicator of generation gaps in the eyes of common folk, for sure. But the actual definition of generation is still by iteration. Wii U is Nintendo's next generation console and part of gen 8 the same way Vita and 3DS are.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 25, 2012)

If a new console were to be released and it was only 8 bit, it would still be considered current gen (Wii-U isn't next gen anymore, it is the current gen. 360/wii/PS3 are last gen btw :ho).


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2012)

I was about to say something along the lines of "Details, details", then realized I was be a gigantic friggin' hypocrite


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

*ASR Transformed Wii U Patch On The Way*



Told you losers that Sumo wouldn't let the Wii U version down. 

Also guys, i just got Skyward Sword for X-mad this year!  Better wrap it up until December hits in for an anticipation to a new adventure.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

That should have been the state the game was in to begin with, no?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Let's be honest, Nintendo didn't make this system to be Next Gen or to be innovative, they saw a way to sell a hand held, jack up the price on controllers and give a system the illusion of being futuristic, even though a Game Cube could do this same thing. They didn't have to do anything new at all, plus they're assuring that people will have their hand held and system.



They wanted to do this instead of the wii originally you know.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That should have been the state the game was in to begin with, no?



.......Quaint. 

Either way though, at leas this is one of the rare few ports that aren't suffering atm.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 25, 2012)

how much is the new sonic racing game?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

39.99 i think

*EDIT*

29.99


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> A handheld that has better games than the 3DS *in my opinion*



Your safe for now......lol jk dude.

EDIT: 29.99??? Is that for the Wii U version?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Console versions are 39.99, every other version is 29.99


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Ooooooohhhhh.  

But what the hell, i'll dip. Screw the 3DS/Vita versions anyhow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't like this thread anymore


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 25, 2012)

Jesus Christ, I can buy the Vita version for only $30!? Sega is reminding me why I fell in love with them in the first place.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't like this thread anymore



What? Why?? 



Also, oh god i almost got brain cancer reading this


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't like this thread anymore



Why not?? 

And what was the entire point of the last page regarding Cardboard's weird analogy about Nintendo fanboys and the definition for "Next Gen"?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

GPGPGPGPGPGGPGPGPGPGPGPGPGPGPGPGPPGPGUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Cardboard was apparently butthurt about how Nintendo was releasing a system that wasn't competing with Microsoft and Sony's next machines(or atleast that's what Nintendo will say, but it'll be competing either way for players)

I say though, people who are so bitter should realize that Nintendo changed their strategy a long time ago. Its not healthy to expect something that they will never deliver on.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Cardboard was apparently butthurt about how Nintendo was releasing a system that wasn't competing with Microsoft and Sony's next machines(or atleast that's what Nintendo will say, but it'll be competing either way for players)
> 
> I say though, people who are so bitter should realize that Nintendo changed their strategy a long time ago. Its not healthy to expect something that they will never deliver on.



Sounds legit. 

Indeed, even if with my love/hate relationship with the Wii's library at least the console saved Nintendo from pulling out after the GC era. So i wish for them the best of luck, even if third parties give a middle finger towards Ninty again. 

I will say though that it would've been nice for a Nintendo console to have some of what Sony/MS get from third parties.

EDIT: Why the hell are Amazon charging Xenoblade Chronicles for $99.99??? I'm making plans on purchasing it online there for X-mas (if it's possible that i get the cash in time), and charging that much amount for a 2 year old game pisses me off.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 25, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Sounds legit.
> 
> Indeed, even if with my love/hate relationship with the Wii's library at least the console saved Nintendo from pulling out after the GC era. So i wish for them the best of luck, even if third parties give a middle finger towards Ninty again.
> 
> ...


Supply and demand. It's still $50 on Gamestop's website. Or you could try a used copy on Amazon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2012)

It's not even supply and demand, it's fuck you that's why


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, we'll see how things go. First we have to get out of the holiday season, see some of the upcoming releases. Unfortunately, when you look at the list of games coming out next year without a wii u version, there's a big concern about the large drought in between releases for Nintendo's hardware.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Supply and demand. It's still $50 on Gamestop's website. Or you could try a *used copy on Amazon.*



Thats what i plan to do.  Unfortunately it's still 67+over but i can sorta manage.



> ell, we'll see how things go. First we have to get out of the holiday season, see some of the upcoming releases. Unfortunately, when you look at the list of games coming out next year without a wii u version, there's a big concern about the *large drought* in between releases for Nintendo's hardware.



*pukes*

Well we still have no idea about the rest of the 2013 Wii U titles announced by Nintendo yet (besides Pikmin 3, MH3U, and possibly Bayonetta 2) so there at least still be a chance for some good titles to carry the Wii U in post-holiday seasons. Depending on what they are of course.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm reminded of the "PS3 haz no gaems" meme from early in this generation because of the drought Sony had at the time with all their studio's working on games with nothing to show for it for a while after PS3's release. But Wii U's drought is potentially more disastrous for Nintendo in that its not working against 1 console of competing power while working out its own issues. Its working out its own issues, while fighting against two older consoles with bigger game libraries, more robust online services and larger install bases, while fighting against hype alone for two newer(and substantially more powerful) consoles(and PC of course) where all the huge and notable devs are behind the scenes working on their engines and games for.

Its just not a good situation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5DQhDm12MRg[/YOUTUBE]
People screwing eachother over is always fun to watch


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

The only time that's ever fun to watch is in porn


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm reminded of the "PS3 haz no gaems" meme from early in this generation because of the drought Sony had at the time with all their studio's working on games with nothing to show for it for a while after PS3's release. But Wii U's drought is potentially more disastrous for Nintendo in that its not working against 1 console of competing power while working out its own issues. Its working out its own issues, while fighting against two older consoles with bigger game libraries, more robust online services and larger install bases, while fighting against hype alone for two newer(and substantially more powerful) consoles(and PC of course) where all the huge and notable devs are behind the scenes working on their engines and games for.
> 
> Its just not a good situation.



That meme was fruitless in the first place considering it's announced games before release were still coming.  Dont' say that, your making me fear of whats to come next year in the worst case scenario.  Though current gen having better online (well maybe in XBL's case lol) is not yet set in stone with th ewii U since Nintendo have plenty of time to improve it. Though i believe you for next gen's case. Even if it's totally likely, as I've said before we still haven't seen the rest of the 2013 launch window titles or beyond that so it's still too early to assume a disaster incoming. As long as Nintendo vary up their 1st party IP i think they'll do fine, otherwise they could still moneyhat some exclusives and such to decrease the drought. And speaking of droughts, has Nintendo said anything about improving the situation with the Wii U yet?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Not sure. I'm sure there will be patches for a number of issues coming down the pipe, but when that is, i could not say. I heard whispers of the next one being some time in early December, like the 7th or 8th or something like that, but don't quote me on it


----------



## Sand3ra (Nov 25, 2012)

This game is a major release for Nintendo. Hence it is a "big" game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Are we getting bots again saying nonsensical things


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not sure. I'm sure there will be patches for a number of issues coming down the pipe, but when that is, i could not say. I heard whispers of the next one being some time in early December, like the 7th or 8th or something like that, but don't quote me on it



Are you talking about the OS btw?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah. Also other services are coming in December


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

WiiU destroys PS4 and 720.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

In your wet dreams. :ho

Oh hey Death-Kun! I got Skyward Sword btw.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

Thatta boy, you won't regret it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

How could i ever regret a Zelda title?  Besides the DS ones lol.


----------



## dream (Nov 25, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> In your wet dreams. :ho
> 
> Oh hey Death-Kun! I got Skyward Sword btw.



Skyward Sword is the one game that almost made me get a Wii.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Umm. Xenoblade, Super Mario Galaxy, Kirby's RtD, Sonic Colors, Sin & Punishment: SS, Metroid Trilogy, Muramasa, etc? Hello lol Solaris? jk it's the 20th century, mun!


----------



## Sotei (Nov 25, 2012)

Yo, Death-kun, do you have a WiiU? Can't seem to find your ID in the Miiverse to send you a friend request.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 25, 2012)

Tis in his box for christmas he will add you in a month


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

What's you guys's most anticipated title not yet released for Wii U?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Do you have the SASTR? (a.j.a. Sonic Kart in HD) Wii U version? If so then i cannot wait to race around curves with you (along with our potential MH3U partnerships) once i finally get a Wii U. 



> What's you guys's most anticipated title not yet released for Wii U?



Final Fantasy Versus XIII/KH3 exclusively

Ummm......


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

Pikmin 3 tied with Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Don't forget 3D Zelda/Mario.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm incredibly excited for Pikmin 3. I've been waiting for Pikmin 3 ever since I finished Pikmin 2 after putting 200 hours into it.


----------



## dream (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What's you guys's most anticipated title not yet released for Wii U?



That new Zelda game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Pikmin 3 is already apart of my Wii U-day 1 purchase lists of games, so the experience should be enjoyable. 

However the fun really begins when the next Star Fox/SSB trailer is revealed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

I want Bayonetta 2  and i want to see what a fully fleshed out JRPG can do on Wii U, so maybe Monoliths new game too...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What's you guys's most anticipated title not yet released for Wii U?



Metroid, Zelda, F-Zero, Smash Bros, 3D Mario (If ever), NMH 3 (If ever) and of course, Bayonetta 2.

Now that I think about it, they're pretty much the only games I want for the WiiU so far. And 90% of them haven't even been formally announced.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not sure. I'm sure there will be patches for a number of issues coming down the pipe, but when that is, i could not say. I heard whispers of the next one being some time in early December, like the 7th or 8th or something like that, but don't quote me on it



Hopefully ones that addresses the current issues with the Netflix, Hulu apps.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What? Why??
> 
> 
> 
> Also, oh god i almost got brain cancer reading this



Why did you almost get brain cancer?


----------



## dream (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What? Why??
> 
> 
> 
> Also, oh god i almost got brain cancer reading this





> So, the Wii U will be behind, but it?s unlikely the PS4 and 720 will feature GPU?s that are any beefier than the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

The article makes a few good points, but it gives too much praise to the power of the WiiU and lack thereof to the PS4/720.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hopefully ones that addresses the current issues with the Netflix, Hulu apps.



Along with having your account tied to one hardware, instead of having the abilities to sign on different consoles *with* your exact account. 

I love Nintendo but damn, those kinds of things should really not be happening at all in 2012.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Accounts + locked to hardware =


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Why did you almost get brain cancer?



Well...number one, almost _everything_ said in the article is either wrong or extremely inaccurate.

Number two, it reeks of an overly fanboyish and extremely far-and-away-past-the-limit-of-optimistic view of the Wii U's hardware and the hardware choices of not only its competitors but the entire industry going forward bending to the Wii U.

The comments regarding the article are even worse.

But hey, that's fine by itself. If people want to delude themselves against the comments of actual hardware experts and the devs themselves that's one thing. 

But when you post things like this, it gets picked up by members of the press, and it spreads misinformation around, which effects your average researcher who's actually trying to find out the truth about the things the article claims to try and address, and that's when i have a problem.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well...number one, almost _everything_ said in the article is either wrong or extremely inaccurate.
> 
> Number two, it reeks of an overly fanboyish and extremely far-and-away-past-the-limit-of-optimistic view of the Wii U's hardware and the hardware choices of not only its competitors but the entire industry going forward bending to the Wii U.
> 
> ...



Especially when it says that the PS4 and 720 won't offer anything better... oh god.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Hell you can see it just in the title "Wii U isn't a low powered console, its just too powerful for devs to understand!"

I'm not going to say don't do it to yourselves, i'm actually kind of sadistic in that way to see your denial crushed. But don't mislead anyone else.

Gamers who are looking to invest into a Wii U should know exactly what they are getting; a Nintendo console that plays their favorite franchises and exclusives with a notable gamepad feature and different interesting control schemes in HD.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hell you can see it just in the title "Wii U isn't a low powered console, its just too powerful for devs to understand!"
> 
> I'm not going to say don't do it to yourselves, i'm actually kind of sadistic in that way to see your denial crushed. But don't mislead anyone else.



I think the article is right in saying that devs need to understand it better to take full advantage of it, but it's definitely not because of its power that devs don't understand it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hell you can see it just in the title "Wii U isn't a low powered console, *its just too powerful for devs to understand!*"



I can't tell if that's either contradicting or just plain retarded.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

That's probably the only thing its right about. Wii U does require optimization and hard work to get the most out of its hardware from how Nintendo designed it. Didn't have to be that way, but i've expressed my disappointment with Nintendo's decisions regarding the balance of the components and how it will hurt them already so..hm. That's that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

ON A LIGHTER NOTE


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's probably the only thing its right about. Wii U does require optimization and hard work to get the most out of its hardware from how Nintendo designed it. Didn't have to be that way, *but i've expressed my disappointment with Nintendo's decisions regarding the balance of the components and how it will hurt them already* so..hm. That's that.



Is it because of the Ram bandwidth speed and CPU?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Those are part of it yeah.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

......


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

......it was only a joke just to let you know.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm never serious about anything Senju, that's why i've always wanted to be a Rodeo clown


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ON A LIGHTER NOTE


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

i dunno if i'd want a remake of an old zelda or a brand new one..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Durr.....the latter? 

Still can't wait ti'll i finally play Skyward Sword. pek


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Well true in most circumstances 

At the same time however, how many fans have been clamoring for a remake of FF7 only for SE to pump out sequel after sequel of shitty FFXIII?

If its new, there's a chance they might fuck it up, so there's always that question there. Of course with Nintendo i don't think they can make a bad Zelda game.(let's not remember the CDI games)


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> i dunno if i'd want a remake of an old zelda or a brand new one..



Why not both.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

Baby steps


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ......


Yeah you are right the comments are ridiculous and seriously misinformed.

But the guys actual comments are slightly better than the nonsense he wrote in the article  ._.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If its new, there's a chance they might fuck it up



And if it/s a remake/port, there's a chance they'll get called out for making "nothing new/same shizz!". 

See what i did there? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course i wouldn't be opposed to remakes either way.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

Link To The Past remade on the 3DS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 25, 2012)

Too bad most would rather double dip for MM 3D instead. 

It would've been awesome if they went for wind Waker and ported/enhenced it on the 3DS.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

its easy to do a remake on the 3DS, didn't they do an ocarina of time one already


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 25, 2012)

That was an enhanced port.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2012)

PSHAW 

Isn't that like saying all those ports of the earlier FF games with remastered graphics to the handhelds and new super CGI cut-scenes were just "enhanced ports"


----------



## Sotei (Nov 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What's you guys's most anticipated title not yet released for Wii U?




What ever Retro is working on. I don't anticipate Zelda games anymore cause I know they're coming, no matter what, I just wait for the announcement and get hyped.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2012)

Well...you know that Retro's game is also coming too, no?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That was an enhanced port.



lolwut?


----------



## Sotei (Nov 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well...you know that Retro's game is also coming too, no?





There's a difference there, I have no idea what Retro is working on, are they making a game... well of course they are, what that game is I have no idea.

Legend of Zelda... is going to be made, the only anticipation is, what's gonna be different, what art style but it's still going to be a Zelda game. I don't anticipate games I know I'm going to buy, it's like taking a shit, it's going to happen, I don't need to anticipate.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2012)

^ Eh Im content with the Virtual Console version of that game. It aged well.

Wind Waker was Bare Bones and a chore

I honestly enjoyed Twilight princess. Ocarina of Time is alright I guess.

Majora's Mask is fun but its short.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2012)

TP was pimp as fuck.


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Legend of Zelda... is going to be made, the only anticipation is, what's gonna be different, what art style but it's still going to be a Zelda game.



I hear that the artstyle will be like that of Skyward Sword.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2012)

So... a better version of a cell shade?


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So... a better version of a cell shade?



Pretty much though it's possible that the rumor may end up being false.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2012)

Well if we're talking rumors here... Might as well scrap the conversation.


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2012)

We an scrap it when we get official information that contradicts the rumors.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2012)

It's like speaking on information that someone pulled out their ass...

Like how the WiiU would be a powerful fuck. 

Shit wasn't what they said it'd be, huh?


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It's like speaking on information that someone pulled out their ass...
> 
> Like how the WiiU would be a powerful fuck.
> 
> Shit wasn't what they said it'd be, huh?



We had conflicting information, some that was correct and some that wasn't but pretty much every rumor did say that the console would be more powerful than the current generation of consoles which it is.  The rumors varied when it came to how much stronger but there were signs that it wouldn't be as powerful as some of us would have hoped for.  One of the rumors certainly was that the CPU wasn't too stellar which is something that ended up being true.  The RAM amount was around what we expected.  The GPU should be what the rumors pointed it as being but I haven't seen anything confirming that yet.   

Yes, rumors can be information pulled out of someone's ass but they can also be legitimate.  With rumors it's fun to speculate on them but we shouldn't ever trust them unless the source is trustworthy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2012)

Honestly I think people are overestimating the situation regarding the PS4 and 720.  Its not going to out preform by much unless they pull an architecture gambit and find a vastly superior way at coding so that it runs with startling gaps in efficiency and in practice. What Ninty needs is 3rd party exclusive support and to attract developers into thinking that porting would be justifiable given the Wii U's market despite the greivances they may have in the redeveloping/porting PS4/720 titles for the Wii U. It needs to be viewed as a good investment and companies like THQ dont have any money to spare.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2012)

Let's not kid ourselves about how far tech has advanced in the last seven years. Nintendo intentionally cheapened out on their hardware big time to make up for the game pad's cost and still managed a pretty good unit(albeit lopsided) that in its best conditions outshines the current console generation(in the GPU atleast...). 

With a manufacturer who doesn't have to worry about money...or their initial investment like Microsoft for example, its a cause for concern about whether or not Nintendo's gamble pays off for them.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> PSHAW
> 
> Isn't that like saying all those ports of the earlier FF games with remastered graphics to the handhelds and new super CGI cut-scenes were just "enhanced ports"



No, because those were actually remade from the ground up and was vastly different than the original. The difference between FF4 and FF4 DS is drastic. OoT 3D is just the same game with remastered graphics and some new modes. 

Not that I'm saying it's bad, it's an amazing game. But it's not a real "remake". 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> lolwut?



You heard me, OoT 3D is an enhanced port/remaster of the original. It is not a remake.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

I asked a question like 2 pages back about a HD USB Recorder[video capture device], I guess no luck in here...


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 26, 2012)

Surprised no one has already posted this:





Lol Reggi  his body wasn't ready for CNN.


Surprised by the question from the news anchor,they are just hardcore.


----------



## dream (Nov 26, 2012)

> "3rd-party games like CoD look dramatically better on our system"



Reggie


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

lol @ Reggie...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Surprised no one has already posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those questions seemed pretty fair  and straight down the middle to me. She didn't lob any softballs nor did she provide any sharp counterpoints to any of his responses. I'm sure if someone really wanted to go after Reggie on some of his statements they would have...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Nintendo: 1.2 million hardware units sold, 400,000 Wii U*



> Nintendo sold more than 1 million hardware units over the last week, the company has confirmed to CNET.
> 
> Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime told CNET in a phone interview today that during the last week, its internal data has shown total U.S. hardware sales have reached more than 1.2 million units. That figure includes the Wii U, Wii, 3DS, and DS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Surprised no one has already posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What in the fuck, since when did CNN looked so credible about anything? This was surely a fluke. Some of Reggie's answers were clear bullshit, though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Sounds a little low.

Also I do not understand why there are people who say the 3ds is selling badly. Sure, software isnt great but hardware is selling great. Now with an upcoming price cut for the regular 3DS(170 to 140), there are bound to be a pickup of numbers to continually beat the DS records set 8 years ago. I mean, the DS sold for 150 at start, sold less then the 3DS in the first 21 months by 1 million less, and then price cuts and new revisions, dropped it even lower then 150, means its just going to skyrocket like it did. Same thing will happen with the 3DS.

Also, theres this myth going around that gaming handhelds are going out of business, or at the very least, suffering greatly thanks to the mobile market. These numbers that tell us the 3DS has beaten the DS in hardware sales in its current lifetime(21months), this does not ring true at all(especially in japan). There is a huge market for gaming handhelds, and its growing. Why? Because more and more people are entering the gaming handheld market, then leaving it completely for mobile market. The only people leaving are 40 or 50 yr old dads who prefer casual stuff, but still buy nintendo products because they have kids.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> Sounds a little low.
> 
> Also I do not understand why there are people who say the 3ds is selling badly. Sure, software isnt great but hardware is selling great. Now with an upcoming price cut for the regular 3DS(170 to 140), there are bound to be a pickup of numbers to continually beat the DS records set 8 years ago. I mean, the DS sold for 150 at start, sold less then the 3DS in the first 21 months by 1 million less, and then price cuts and new revisions, dropped it even lower then 150, means its just going to skyrocket like it did. Same thing will happen with the 3DS.
> 
> Also, theres this myth going around that gaming handhelds are going out of business, or at the very least, suffering greatly thanks to the mobile market. These numbers that tell us the 3DS has beaten the DS in hardware sales in its current lifetime(21months), this does not ring true at all(especially in japan). There is a huge market for gaming handhelds, and its growing. Why? Because more and more people are entering the gaming handheld market, then leaving it completely for mobile market. The only people leaving are 40 or 50 yr old dads who prefer casual stuff, but still buy nintendo products because they have kids.



The 3DS units are selling a lot, over 20 mill last I checked. 

I think mobile devices are gonna crunk up handhelds though since they keep getting stronger at a faster rate than handheld systems.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

> "3rd-party games like CoD look dramatically better on our system"



OKAY. 






















HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. /galactic.ryoma


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Well obviously the mobile market is growing. The handheld market has been in existence for over 20 years, the mobile market is fresh, and still growing. It has not had time yet to achieve its potential and slow down. Handheld market has stabilized, and  its buyers arent leaving to go to the mobile market because each market is widely, grossly different. the mobile market will never offer gaming experiences like handhelds.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> Sounds a little low.
> 
> Also I do not understand why there are people who say the 3ds is selling badly. Sure, software isnt great but hardware is selling great.* Now with an upcoming price cut for the regular 3DS(170 to 140)*, there are bound to be a pickup of numbers to continually beat the DS records set 8 years ago. I mean, the DS sold for 150 at start, sold less then the 3DS in the first 21 months by 1 million less, and then price cuts and new revisions, dropped it even lower then 150, means its just going to skyrocket like it did. Same thing will happen with the 3DS.
> 
> Also, theres this myth going around that gaming handhelds are going out of business, or at the very least, suffering greatly thanks to the mobile market. These numbers that tell us the 3DS has beaten the DS in hardware sales in its current lifetime(21months), this does not ring true at all(especially in japan). There is a huge market for gaming handhelds, and its growing. Why? Because more and more people are entering the gaming handheld market, then leaving it completely for mobile market. The only people leaving are 40 or 50 yr old dads who prefer casual stuff, but still buy nintendo products because they have kids.



wat.



10/char


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Surprised no one has already posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....Reggie.


This is another problem i've been having with Nintendo.They sell graphics lies like this, but then they turn around and say "graphics don't matter/we don't care about our competitors" Yes you friggen do.

Your competing with them whether you feel your are or not, either you stick to a consistent script like "the game pad will give our system extraordinary shelf life and exciting new ways to play our games, we aren't interested in the tech race" or don't say anything period


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

I doubt Nintendo is actually price cutting the 3DS again. There is zero reason to. I'd like to know where Goova got that info.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I doubt Nintendo is actually price cutting the 3DS again. There is zero reason to. I'd like to know where Goova got that info.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Do people really not check any sites to get information for games? It takes 2 seconds to go to a numerous amount of sites that could provide that information. i feel bad for you if you rely on NF for all your news


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks. :3



Goova said:


> Do people really not check any sites to get information for games? It takes 2 seconds to go to a numerous amount of sites that could provide that information. i feel bad for you if you rely on NF for all your news



It's more convenient to let other people post gaming news, though I do my fair share of looking stuff up.

Funnily enough, in the time it took you to bitch about people not looking for their own news you could've just posted a link.

And in the time I took to bitch about your bitching, I could've looked up the news myself.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Why would i post a link if someone else already did? 

Like I said it takes 2 seconds, your just being lazy and annoying


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Surprised to see another price drop so soon, but it'll make a killing this holiday season. WiiU has little competition (unless people are joining the PS3/360 party extremely late) and this 3DS price wrecks the Vita's chances of a good holiday season outside of the killer sale Amazon had on Black Friday (when I ended up purchasing one).


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2012)

ROFLMAO  




On another note, the 3ds will have 3 more price drops until its only $90 and it will sell like potatoes and Nintendo will add the 3ds sales to the Wii U's just to tell people that it sold millions of units.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CWqY6h1DY6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

> Graphically, the game?s engine shows some wear, but its decent graphics are complemented by a tremendous art design. Featuring minimal brown and bloom, Black Ops II is a surprisingly colorful game, moving from lush jungles to bright deserts and futuristic compounds. It?s a wonderful change for the series, and I hope it sticks in future installment. The game runs fine on Wii U, though I experienced some occasional slowdown during cut scenes.
> 
> Black Ops II on Wii U may amount to the same experience as on other systems, but it remains an impressive game. The aging multiplayer could use more of a twist, but the campaign is top-notch, and even Zombies mode manages a few new things. In the first of what will likely be many appearances on Nintendo?s new system, the franchise delivers.



*Summary*

Pros

-Best Call of Duty campaign ever
-Great art design
-No cut corners on the Wii U version
-Tries hard to change up the formula
-Use of the GamePad for local multiplayer

Cons

-Limited GamePad use overall
-Multiplayer could stand for a few more changes


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> Do people really not check any sites to get information for games? It takes 2 seconds to go to a numerous amount of sites that could provide that information. i feel bad for you if you rely on NF for all your news



That rule only kinda applies if a question is asked (like Death just did prior. Sorry Death). On the general, the posting of news here is mostly to spontaneously keep the frequenters of the thread up to date. I for one only really search up gaming news if someone says something that seems off and I check it (and even then, it's not "lazy" to simply ask someone to 'show their work' when they present a statement) or if I'm particularly mega-super hyped about something, ala Sonic Generations.

Anytime else I can't really be assed to.
I guess what I'm saying is "give me all your pity. I crave it"



Malvingt2 said:


> *Summary*
> 
> Pros
> 
> ...



The bolded do my heart good. I've actually been hearing some pretty good things about Blops 2. Nice to know the repeated rigmarole that surrounds the CoD franchise is at least seeing _attempts_ from the developers to combat it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Shirker said:


> That rule only kinda applies if a question is asked (like Death just did prior. Sorry Death).



Oh, don't worry, he has a point regardless. Though asking him for a source should not have me crucified.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

@Shirker

I am enjoying BO2 more that I though... Specially when I play with my friends..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

I might pick up BLOPS 2 for WiiU just because so many people are praising it.  I did enjoy BLOPS 1 for PS3 (came with it) even though I didn't play much multiplayer.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, don't worry, he has a point regardless. Though asking him for a source should not have me crucified.



I would have gave you the source if someone else had not. It's not about that, which I already made clear.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyway...



" 

The Legend of Zelda: Hyrule Historia Collector’s Edition is limited to only 4,000 copies and contains an introduction by Shigeru Miyamoto, the full history of the The Legend of Zelda™ franchise and illustrates the official timeline of the The Legend of Zelda™ games. This stunning hardcover also collects The Legend of Zelda™ manga and never-before-seen concept art, in-depth information on the making of the The Legend of Zelda™ and art by some of the most storied concept artists in video games!

The limited edition of Hyrule Historia looks like it could have been pulled off the shelf of one of the sages in Hyrule. The faux-leather hardcover bears the symbol of the Gate of Time, debossed, on the cover, and gold gilded pages. The limited collector’s edition of The Legend of Zelda: Hyrule Historia is perfect for the hardcore The Legend of Zelda™ fan!

Already out on Amazon."


Fuck me, I preordered the regular one back in October, I didn't know there was a limited edition one. It's already sold out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Wait, Barnes & Noble still has them in stock for pre-order. Cancelled my order with Amazon, checking out on B&N now. 

EDIT: Got it pre-ordered, for only $35. It was 52% off, probably some B&N cyber monday thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 26, 2012)

Good old Dark Horse. I'm getting my little sister one of these.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

Good guy Dark Horse, translating the ultimate LoZ encyclopedia for the west. 

That limited edition hardcover is going to serve me as a great collectible.

It would be neat if, in the limited edition during Miyamoto's introduction, he teases something about the new Zelda. But I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## valerian (Nov 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo: 1.2 million hardware units sold, 400,000 Wii U*



Why do I get the feeling that most of the people who bought the Wii think the Wii U is just a new peripheral for it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2012)

Would not be surprised


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> Do people really not check any sites to get information for games? It takes 2 seconds to go to a numerous amount of sites that could provide that information. i feel bad for you if you rely on NF for all your news



The fact that most of the majority frequent posters in this thread are the ones posting news link actually prove the opposite. It shows that they do spend a good amount of time searching or visiting gaming news sites. It's the equivalent of saying people who visit the Cafe section of NF don't read or watch news which is as far from the truth as humanely possible, so I'm not quite sure what your angle might be...

I'm not going to close a News thread indicating war broke out in country X, just because they could read it over at CNN. Some people actually want to discuss the article, piece of news or opinion piece on this site rather than talk on the comments section of the News site.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 26, 2012)

Another 3DS price cut? Hot damn Nintendo could be on fire for the holudays/next year with that kind of slash. 

But wouldn't this make the 3DS sell at a loss again? 

Oh and nice Wii U numbers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2012)

Wii did 600 thousand in its first week, Wii U does 400 thousand. What will the NPD say?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2012)

Didnt it say it did 300000?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah, I swear I just read something that said the Wii U has sold 25% more consoles after a week then the Wii did


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2012)

How does 25% more consoles than 600 thousand = 3 million  there aren't even that many in the US because of low supply.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

I must have misread it, is all


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Wii did 600 thousand in its first week, Wii U does 400 thousand. What will the NPD say?



tricky... Wii numbers is the whole continent. Wii U numbers is NA only..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2012)

That's pretty good for the WiiU anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> tricky... Wii numbers is the whole continent. Wii U numbers is NA only..



There's also actual supply issues with Wii U so really the sales would have been limited anyway


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

Selling them faster they can ;make the parts then assemble them.
[YOUTUBE]XdECDLeWPFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Selling them faster they can ;make the parts then assemble them.
> [YOUTUBE]XdECDLeWPFE[/YOUTUBE]



lol....Inuhanyou can buy this, he has the money


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

You can buy 257 wii U deluxe's for that price and resell them for a profit


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Yes, the Wii U Also Works on Japanese Bullet Trains*



> For those worried that the Wii U doesn't work on outside, say on Japanese high speed rail, take heart. Apparently, it does. And here's the photo proof.
> 
> Kuzo from Japanese site Rocket News recently boarded the Nozomi bullet train—the N700 series Nozomi, to be exact, which is outfitted with electric sockets and WiFi. Besides being a stunt, the test's goal was to see the breadth of the Wii U's play space.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 26, 2012)

Jeez, that is crazy/.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow.  I can almost see the Wii U skyrocketing in popularity (well for Japan) if this goes well lol. 

Btw, this question might sound off topic but.....i heard Persona 4 had an anime adaption of the game. Is the anime any good?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wow.  I can almost see the Wii U skyrocketing in popularity (well for Japan) if this goes well lol.
> 
> Btw, this question might sound off topic but.....i heard Persona 4 had an anime adaption of the game. Is the anime any good?



from what I seen yes, but be aware it's very different in some areas.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2012)

Its not as good as the game


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2012)

valerian said:


> Why do I get the feeling that most of the people who bought the Wii think the Wii U is just a new peripheral for it.



'snot just a feeling 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> vid*



I want it


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2012)

Are they gonna put manga cafe's  on trains now? With their very own Wii U's?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not as good as the game



So it's.... mediocre? And how come?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So it's.... mediocre? And how come?



Watch it's not that long.
If we tell you anything different we basically  spoil you.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh, i see. 

But even without the comparison towards the video game, is it anime itself at least decent?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh, i see.
> 
> But even without the comparison towards the video game, is it anime itself at least decent?



It's very good as average goes


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah,  they interweave a few of the endings together


Would you Consider Blassreiter average?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh hey look Japan now gets their TVII functionality with the launch Hurr


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not as good as the game



There is actually part where the anime surpasses the game. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




The Kings Game scene in the anime puts the original scene to shame. Screw, only having to choose an option, anime gives you the 3 best choices all in one package and leaves out the booby prize 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSMCDlMJSvc&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 27, 2012)

*On December 7, Wii Mini launches in Canada for $99. It has no online capability whatsoever.*



> NINTENDO INTRODUCES NEW Wii MINI THAT'S ALL ABOUT THE GAMES
> 
> 2012-11-22
> 
> ...



It looks like Nintendo is planning to rip off those poor Canadian children...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

oh boy, a lot of Wiimote users are really mad about BO2. I get them. It is an issue that needs fixing asap. I am still playing with the Wiimote but it is stupid when I have someone face to face and I lose to a DA players just because of auto aim and with the sluggish Wiimote issues, it is really unfair. 



> Uh... Happy Thanksgiving?
> 
> We are working on an update.  I've mentioned in a previous post that I can't confirm timing as this is dependent on a certain amount of testing and then coordination with Nintendo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 27, 2012)

Just started playing Zombi U last night. Took a while to get use to the controllers, but so far I'm having fun bashing zombies brains in.

How long did it take you to beat the game Malving?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> Just started playing Zombi U last night. Took a while to get use to the controllers, but so far I'm having fun bashing zombies brains in.
> 
> How long did it take you to beat the game Malving?



How long will your survive? 

take that question seriously lol


Yet to beat the game.. I am taking my time. Plus I got killed 5 times already lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Report: GameStop Cancelling Wii U Waiting List*



> As expected, the Wii U is pretty much sold out at all retailers. While Nintendo is doing the best they can to meet the demand and avoid the shortages that the Wii sold, it?s undoubtedly going to be a long wait for many consumers. GameStop, having experienced the problem of taking more pre-order requests than what they could commit to, had previously attempted to alleviate the shortage problems by opening up a ?waiting list? SKU.
> 
> Once more Wii U units arrived in store, those on the waiting list would be called, and they would have an opportunity to come pick up their Wii U similar to a normal reserve for a limited time. However, likely due to the extreme demand for the system, local GameStop management has confirmed that company is discontinuing the waiting list. Read on for the details.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2012)

No online capabilities...that's just terrible in a modern console but online gameplay isn't necessary for most games so it's fine I guess.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2012)

I find it funny that Japan might get Nintendo TVii (instantly available on their launch date) before NA when our launch date was 3 weeks earlier than them. Well, at least we'll still be getting it before Europe which isn't slated to get it until 2013 


Don't want to even know what Australia's schedule TVii release date is....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I find it funny that Japan might get Nintendo TVii (instantly available on their launch date) before NA when our launch date was 3 weeks earlier than them. Well, at least we'll still be getting it before Europe which isn't slated to get it until 2013
> 
> 
> Don't want to even know what Australia's schedule TVii release date is....



*Nintendo TVii - Japanese launch, service details*

- due out on Dec. 8th
- joint venture with IPG
- involves usage of Syndicated G Guide with IPG, the Interactive Program Guide company 
- call up various information regarding television programs
- check for TV listings while watching TV. Nintendo TVii 
- can also be used even when not watching TV or while you're in the middle of playing a game
- selecting a TV program from the program listings will allow you to view its contents, performing actors and actresses, and related programs
- clicking on the actor or actress will let you view detailed information, such as their profile along with additional programs that they are scheduled to appear in
- buy a 100-yen DLC pack to unlock channel changing features
- you can also use the GamePad's TV remote feature instead, which is free
- search for shows that you can watch soon
- allows for searching from keyboards, such as a show's genre or a person's name
- add shows, people, or genres to your favorites list
- recommendations will analyze your inclinations towards shows, then introduce you to them as recommendations



They have to get something before us...


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2012)

I would imagine they were just able to get the service working faster there than they were able to do so in the US or Europe and they do need something earlier than the US.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 27, 2012)

So everyone agrees that this console is shit. Good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo TVii - Japanese launch, service details*
> 
> - due out on Dec. 8th
> - joint venture with IPG
> ...


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2012)

You need to buy DLC to change channels...that's just absurd.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2012)

This is tangentially related and BIZARRE


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]km4n6RMeBD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol yeah^ So um is anyone else worried about the fact games are going to keep getting shorter and shorter as long as they are so invested in graphics? I mean its probably going to be this way till we get some sort of virtual reality shtich


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Yoshi's Land Wii U Listing up on Future Shop and Best Buy*








Oh shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 27, 2012)

^

That whole "hacking" fiasco was practically a confirmation that the game is being made.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> That whole "hacking" fiasco was practically a confirmation that the game is being made.



so what is next on that hack fiasco? I see Resident Evil, Metal Gear, Metroid, DK, FF3.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 27, 2012)

About the Wii Mini... two things.

First off, I can buy a used Wii at my local pawn shop for that same price.

On the other hand, I can see the appeal.  The Wii didn't exactly have stellar online capabilities to begin with.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Join everyone's favourite dinosaur in his first big starring role on Nintendo Wii U - Yoshi's Land. Utilise the power of the Wii U Touchscreen GamePad to enjoy dual-screen fun in this epic adventure with stunning HD graphics and connectivity with the MiiVerse.





oh boy..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

So if this is confirmed....then does that mean the Metal Gear Solid game coming for the PS3/360 next year is likely going to Wii U as well?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2012)

Try playing brawl online and see if it has improved on the wii U


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So if this is confirmed....then does that mean the Metal Gear Solid game coming for the PS3/360 next year is likely going to Wii U as well?



seriously, I care more about the Resident Evil title. If it is an original project/remake or an Enhance version of Revelations, I am so there. RE6 would be a waste of time.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Wait, what?

Wii Mini? What the fuck is _this_ stupid shit?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2012)

Extra crap lying around in Canadian Factories were assembled into cheap ass mechanical drives (the drive is so much better in the real thing) and sold for meager amounts of cash and peddled as this mini shit


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Goes to show the Wii is shit 

In any case, I completely hacked mine to be exclusively for Project M play.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2012)

We would never have had Xenoblade without the Wii and if we did it would be worse and shorter because developers were spending too much time graphics whoring


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Goes to show the Wii is shit
> 
> In any case, I completely hacked mine to be exclusively for Project M play.



Retard logic at it's finest. 

Who gives a flying shit about Project M. I play Melee on my GC if i miss it's mechanic/physics that much lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Retard logic?

Like wanting a 3DSXL? 

Apparently you've never played Project M.

Either that, or you're a shit SSB player and can't survive in competitive games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> We would never have had Xenoblade without the Wii and if we did it would be worse and shorter because developers were spending too much time graphics whoring



Nice to know Monolith can be trusted with their own games this time around then ey....in the exact same development conditions occurring in their studios at this very second 


Really a stupid argument on your part


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nice to know Monolith can be trusted with their own games this time around then ey....in the exact same development conditions occurring in their studios at this very second
> 
> 
> Really a stupid argument on your part


 to be fair Inuyanyou, a lot of people made the same case. People were saying the game would not be possible on the other HD consoles because of the budget.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Haters be hatin'.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Retard logic?
> 
> Like wanting a 3DSXL?
> 
> ...


 I did, I loved the game 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiPy3bhOlE8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L2DwIwEXrA[/YOUTUBE]

I was the first one with 100% completed..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> to be fair Inuyanyou, a lot of people made the same case. People were saying the game would not be possible on the other HD consoles because of the budget.



You spelled my name wrong  

And you know what those people who were saying those things are? stupid


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You spelled my name wrong
> 
> And you know what those people who were saying those things are? stupid



oh damn!! ice cold man lol...


----------



## Corran (Nov 27, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Don't want to even know what Australia's schedule TVii release date is....



I'm guessing my country will never get this feature. It seems like a feature only Japan and the US will be using.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 27, 2012)

So I spent the holiday playing my WiiU, Black Friday I got Scribblenauts Unlimited, Assassin's Creed 3, and Sonic All Stars Racing Transformed.

They all play wonderfully.

About the only thing I want, is to learn how to make limbs move in Scibblenaut's object creator, because I can't make my Kirby move his feet...



"Shion" said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Wii Mini? What the fuck is _this_ stupid shit?



Remember the GBA Mini? You don't? Don't worry you won't remember this thing either.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

> Sony Ponies





> Sony Ponies?





> 'Nuff said.





> Sony Ponies? _Brilliant._





> I googled it and it returned a boatload of hits from Gamefaqs. I have no idea what it even means. Is it a compliment or a putdown? Ponys are good animals, right?





> Man, "Sony Pony" is so GameFAQ's circa 2008





> I've been saying Sony Ponies for ages. I even felt that the VITA should have been called the Sony Stallion for its horsepower





> Sony Ponies lolwut?





> 'Sony Ponies' is hilarious as hell. Love this term.





> "Sony Ponies"? I have never heard that before, but you had me laughing out loud for real and my co-workers looking at me like I'm crazy.





> It has been nice, Sony Ponies & Xbots living together with a few bitchin here & there, then Wii U shows up and the Nintenyearolds think it's some powerful console & get cocky, games turn out to be "not as they thought" and the pitchfork clip-on for their Wiimotes comes out for damage control.
> it'll pass eventually when 720 & PS4 release, then we'll be back to square one :-/





:rofl:rofl

I'm sorry if this is off-topic but i couldn't keep a straight face with some of the the GAF users who just heard of the term.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Retard logic?
> 
> Like wanting a 3DSXL?
> 
> ...



Hell yeah.

Better than claiming a console is shit just because of a shitty waste of investment thats exclusive to Canada only. 

Nor will i bother too, just like you haven't touched an XL if you want oh-so want to _go there_.

If Brawl's online wasn't an abomination then i'd drive your legs and head up your ass and make you cry back to a stripper joint long before you blink with all your lives slapped across your face.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2012)

The term Sony Pony has been around for years.  Just like Nintendrone.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

The first time i heard it was around gamefaqs lol. Though "Xbot" was not something i heard everyday.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2012)

I've heard of SDF and Xbots..this is the first time i'm hearing about "Sony Ponies" and "Nintendrone".

What are they five years old to come up with these creative names off a sudden?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

Well.....welcome aboard.  Have you ever heard the NDF, Nintendolts, Nin10yrolds(), etc before though? 

Idk, ask gamefaqs.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2012)

There's also GameFAQs newest hit phrase, "fantroll". When "troll" or "fanboy" just isn't enough.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

That too lol.  

It's fun to use imo, wonder if GAF should hear that. Hey Malv! Tell GAF what the new word "Fantroll" in the link to the thread i just gave up above! 

Hey that should be a new meme. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hell yeah.
> 
> Better than claiming a console is shit just because of a shitty waste of investment thats exclusive to Canada only.
> 
> ...



Shit is shit. You can't deny it and we all know it. The Wii was, and continues to be, crap. You can suck its dick all you'd like, though. Feel free. 

I wouldn't play you at all, either way. Brawl is fucking terrible, hence why I play Project M. 

You're also speaking to the best player in this forum. Once you've defeated this forum, _then_ come I'll allow you to talk to me.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 27, 2012)

^Best player in this forum. What game you talking about lil boy.....or you talking in general.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> ^Best player in this forum. What game you talking about lil boy.....or you talking in general.



Best Smash Bros player, obviously.

You should know this. Your name seems familiar. 

Probably beat your ass senseless back in the day when I gave a shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Shit is shit. *You can't deny it and we all know it.* The Wii was, and continues to be, crap. You can suck its dick all you'd like, though. Feel free.
> 
> I wouldn't play you at all, either way. Brawl is fucking terrible, hence why I play Project M.
> 
> You're also speaking to the best player in this forum. Once you've defeated this forum, _then_ come I'll allow you to talk to me.



Thank you for proving my initial point correct. 

And look at all the fucks i could even give. 

For a guy who claims to be "the best player on this forum" you sure know your way to ring around out of looing for a challenge against me. Using "because X is terrible" as an excuse ain't gonna cut it, son.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Best Smash Bros player, obviously.
> 
> You should know this. Your name seems familiar.
> 
> Probably beat your ass senseless back in the day when I gave a shit.



HAHAAHAHAH I never even owned a Wii lil boy console was shit.

Smash Bros LOL. Talk to me when you're good at a actual fighting game and one that requires skill. 

Street Fighter, Tekken, Marvel. Pretty sure everyone in the fighting game thread would rape you lil boy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

^Who is this cunt?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Thank you for proving my initial point correct.
> 
> And look at all the fucks i could even give.
> 
> For a guy who claims to be "the best player on this forum" you sure know your way to ring around out of looing for a challenge against me. Using "because X is terrible" as an excuse ain't gonna cut it, son.



Play online vs anyone right now.

After you've seen that lagfest, then come back and tell me if you'd ever be able to play competitively. 



Peoples Hernandez said:


> HAHAAHAHAH I never even owned a Wii lil boy console was shit.
> 
> Smash Bros LOL. Talk to me when you're good at a actual fighting game and one that requires skill.
> 
> Street Fighter, Tekken, Marvel. Pretty sure everyone in the fighting game thread would rape you lil boy.



Good for you. Too bad I don't play xbox. 

And how does Smash Bros not require skill? You're talking about the button mash fest that is MvC, baby cakes.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^Who is this cunt?



What's your boggle weaboo?



"Shion" said:


> Good for you. Too bad I don't play xbox.
> 
> And how does Smash Bros not require skill? You're talking about the button mash fest that is MvC, baby cakes.



Smash a competitive scene dominated by autistic kids yeah that game requires skill alright. At least MvC has top OG fighting game players playing it cant say the same for Smash lil boy.

Tell me what execution is involved in Smash there expert. The best Smash player can't even do a HD cancel in KOF.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Play online vs anyone right now.
> 
> After you've seen that lagfest, then come back and tell me if you'd ever be able to play competitively.



I don't need to sink into that cesspool of horse piss again to figure that one out.

Too.Much.Button lag.... *shudders*


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> What's your boggle weaboo?
> 
> 
> 
> Smash a competitive scene dominated by autistic kids yeah that game requires skill alright. At least MvC has top OG fighting game players playing it cant say the same for Smash lil boy.



Find me an autistic kid, besides me, that can play smash bros like a fuckin God, please. 

No, no, please, go ahead. Me and my autistic ass will wait. 

@Senju

That's what I thought.

Now take that back to your previous post, son.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> What's your boggle *weaboo?*



Say that again Baby cakes, i couldn't quit get ya.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Find me an autistic kid, besides me, that can play smash bros like a fuckin God, please.
> 
> No, no, please, go ahead. Me and my autistic ass will wait.



Mew2King (the #1 ranked player via tournament results)?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2012)

ITT: I'll complain about Brawl/Smash Bros. even though I never/barely play it.

Keep it classy, NF.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Mew2King (the #1 ranked player via tournament results)?



Yeah, I know him personally.

Not autistic. He fucked me in the ass that night, though. Pretty sure his dick is larger than yours. 



Death-kun said:


> ITT: I'll complain about Brawl/Smash Bros. even though I never/barely play it.
> 
> Keep it classy, NF.



Get outta here, you.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2012)

We all live in this thread, Shion. Don't kick me out into the cold, baby girl.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> We all live in this thread, Shion. Don't kick me out into the cold, baby girl.



Ohh, alright... 

Just cuz I like seeing  you strut that sweet ass of yours.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> @Senju
> 
> That's what I thought.
> 
> Now take that back to your previous post, son.



lol wut?

I don't need to take back anything proven legit, *son*.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> lol wut?
> 
> I don't need to take back anything proven legit, *son*.



Why do you think I refuse to play online? 

Especially in the slow, combo-less, trip-fest that is Brawl?

@Hernandez's little dick

Well, since I'm already a child, according to you, my dick is already small. 

Idiot.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm fuckin in.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

Keep me out of your sick fantasies.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Why do you think I refuse to play online?
> 
> Especially in the slow, combo-less, trip-fest that is Brawl?
> 
> ...



I like em young like you lil boy. Makes taking control even easier.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 27, 2012)

About the only reason I care for Smash Brothers is that it has Mario and Kirby in the same damn game.

Really that's about it. Can't wait for the next entry in the series... For both WiiU and 3DS... Maybe this time internet play will be treated with a little bit more respect and not lag like crazy.

And perhaps maybe this time it'll have a bit more of an intentional competitive edge while still being fun for all to enjoy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Keep me out of your sick fantasies.



No. 



Peoples Hernandez said:


> I like em young like you lil boy. Makes taking control even easier.



That's just weird.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2012)

I wonder if Brawl's online is better on the WiiU than it is on the Wii?  I don't think it would make a difference tbh, but I'm still curious.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> No.



Whore! 



Death-kun said:


> I wonder if Brawl's online is better on the WiiU than it is on the Wii?  I don't think it would make a difference tbh, but I'm still curious.



I haven't thought about that actually, probably i'd be really surprised if the lag was reduced tenfold. Though the functions, especially the awful non-universal friend codes surely won't make it any better.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That's just weird.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder if Brawl's online is better on the WiiU than it is on the Wii?  I don't think it would make a difference tbh, but I'm still curious.



I dunno, I haven't transferred everything to my Wii U yet.

Hell, I haven't even played online with Sonic All Stars Racing yet...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

It still sucks...

In this case, it's not the system.

Come on now, have you learned nothing?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

> I dunno, I haven't transferred everything to my Wii U yet.
> 
> Hell, I haven't even played online with Sonic All Stars Racing yet...



Could you at least try out Brawl quickly? Even if you probably haven't transferred it's data yet?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2012)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Talk to me when you're good at a actual fighting game and one that requires skill
> 
> ...
> 
> Street Fighter



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e3Y_xkXh_Q[/YOUTUBE]



Death-kun said:


> I wonder if Brawl's online is better on the WiiU than it is on the Wii?  I don't think it would make a difference tbh, but I'm still curious.



Doubt it. Even if playing it on the Wii U were to remove the load times, lost connections and dropping framerate, it wouldn't be able to help every fighting game's true weakness: button lag. And seeing as how Smash (in my opinion) requires a higher level of precision than your average fighter, it really hits that game pretty hard, so the experience would still be a shell of the game.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I haven't thought about that actually, probably i'd be really surprised if the lag was reduced tenfold. Though the functions, especially the awful non-universal friend codes surely won't make it any better.



Considering the WiiU is basically "emulating" a Wii I wouldn't be shocked to see if it stays the same, especially since you're going to be connected to people who have their Wii, or are playing on the same "emulation"

Not to mention friend codes, since it will be technically a "new Wii" I wouldn't be surprised if you would have to redo all the friend codes and shit like that...



> Could you at least try out Brawl quickly? Even if you probably haven't transferred it's data yet?



Possibly, but who exactly would I play with?

I'm gonna wait anyway...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

What did I _fucking_ say.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Nov 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e3Y_xkXh_Q[/YOUTUBE]




You don't like footsies, execution, mind games?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder if Brawl's online is better on the WiiU than it is on the Wii?  I don't think it would make a difference tbh, but I'm still curious.




Several million steps ahead of ya


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

> Possibly, but who exactly would I play with?
> 
> I'm gonna wait anyway...



Random matches online? It could be a quick test. 

Eh, it's ok.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

Look how quickly my antics have riled the crowd.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 27, 2012)

> *Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 12 (12 members and 0 guests)*
> Asakuna no Senju, Death-kun, Phx12, Icy_eagle, Shirker, berserking_fury, Inuhanyou, Aeon, St NightRazr, crazymtf



Aye guys!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2012)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> You don't like footsies, execution, mind games?



I practice them, but only because I have to not cuz I like to; not much of an aficionado of the genre.

The little of any SF's I've played I've hated... cept for maybe third strike, one of the smoother games in the franchise. It's okay.

The other two in your list of examples curbstomp it as far as how fun each iteration was to play.



"Shion" said:


> Look how quickly my antics have riled the crowd.



Sorry, Shion. I think this time the attention can be attributed less to your usual loveable antics and more to peopleshernandez being a dickhead. You two make a great tagteam though... Y'know, as long as you're not talking about penis and implied sex with minors.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

What in the fuck is that post? ^

Fix it, son.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2012)

That's what I thought, punk bitch.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What did I _fucking_ say.



No one cares what you _fucking_ say.






Reading Gamefaqs and this topic makes me wish there were real Smash Brothers figurines... Like these:


And hey, they can use them to transfer data easier between the 3DS and WiiU versions, perhaps faster than trying to establish a data transfer ala Pokemon Battle Revolution or Pokemon Ranch...

Like the Rayman game, or Skylanders... Except I don't know how fast or how slow data is transferred in Skylanders with those figures, as I don't have the game to test it.


But it would be a great way to induce some sort of collecting and extra sales...

Not... Like the Kid Icarus AR cards they only like to give out at CONVENTIONS and they STILL haven't released the ENTIRE thing...

Still... Kinda angry that they haven't tried pushing that whole AR card thing...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2012)

You guys all suck..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> You guys all suck..


WII U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2012)

It takes years and years of practice to actually perfect the art of spamming Hadoukens. The actual training is near impossible that most men quit halfway and just use Sonic Boom instead.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2012)

Yall motherfuckers are so god damn embarrassing. Blazblue is the best .


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2012)

Blazblue? Whats a blazblue? Is that a newly discovered color?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2012)

I think it's a Guilty Gear DLC pack


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 28, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Shit is shit. You can't deny it and we all know it. The Wii was, and continues to be, crap. You can suck its dick all you'd like, though. Feel free.
> 
> I wouldn't play you at all, either way. Brawl is fucking terrible, hence why I play Project M.
> 
> You're also speaking to the best player in this forum. Once you've defeated this forum, _then_ come I'll allow you to talk to me.



I suck the Wii's dick all day long, man. If Xenoblade doesn't make you suck it, then nothing will. 

But yeah, the Wii Mini fucking sucks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I think it's a Guilty Gear DLC pack



Ehhhh? Guilty Gear now has DLCs?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2012)

^ Accent Core Plus.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh yeah I heard of Accent Core+ before. Have they nerfed Slayer yet?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 28, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> I suck the Wii's dick all day long, man. If Xenoblade doesn't make you suck it, then nothing will.
> 
> But yeah, the Wii Mini fucking sucks.



He hates looking for good games, let the bitch be. 

At least it's Canada exclusive. :ho


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 28, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That's what I thought, punk bitch.



Wow, you actually had a thought?


----------



## Sotei (Nov 28, 2012)

Got my first Miiverse post deleted by an admin today, 

Some dude posted saying: "I'm the Brad Renfro of the MiiVerse". So, naturally, I responded with: "So, umm, you gonna be ODing soon? Lay off the dope mang!" Bitch must have reported me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2012)

Flame burRAAAAIIITTTIINNGGGGG!

Shion son you just have no pluck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2012)

Good old fashioned fighting gamer entitlement.

It's so cute, they think their opinion matters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd play a round of BB with a pal anyday, but i mostly play the game for the story


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2012)

You gotta be shitting me. ^


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2012)

^Lol it has the best story out of any fighting game.

Its why I have over 300 hours clocked on the 3DS version of continuum shift XD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 28, 2012)

^

**Not Mortal Kombat**

Ninja, is u sub-serious?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Got my first Miiverse post deleted by an admin today,
> 
> Some dude posted saying: "I'm the Brad Renfro of the MiiVerse". So, naturally, I responded with: "So, umm, you gonna be ODing soon? Lay off the dope mang!" Bitch must have reported me.



If NF mods had to worry about the comments of that level on a day to day basis we'd burn out within weeks. Miiverse mods sure take things way too seriously.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 28, 2012)

Miiverse mods will lighten up once more and more people hop aboard and they are unable to mod everything without running themselves ragged.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Miiverse mods will lighten up once more and more people hop aboard and they are unable to mod everything without running themselves ragged.



They will just hire more Miiverse mods.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 28, 2012)

That sounds ridiculous.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah.. Fuck them bitch ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass crackers. 

Now, let's get back to the dick sucking and butt-hurt fucking.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That sounds ridiculous.



Why is it ridiculous?


----------



## Sotei (Nov 28, 2012)

Solaris said:


> They will just hire more Miiverse mods.




JOB CREATING!!! I'm ok with this.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 28, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Why is it ridiculous?



I was just joking.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2012)

Edmund wants Binding of Isaac Rebirth on the Wii U.

We are getting a new version of Mutant Mudds on the Wii U in 2013 Q1 

And I feel like playing Super Meat Boy on the Wii U ._.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2012)

Just finished playing a couple of rounds of NSMBU with 5 players (4 wiimotes and 1 person on the gamepad) and never have I been so frustrated (in a good way)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 28, 2012)

That sounds awesome. 

That being said, i've been hearing NSMBU being the best SMB title since SMW/SMB3 and such. Is that true?


----------



## Corran (Nov 28, 2012)

Some good Australian deals for launch tomorrow, can get a white console for $299au or black for $379au in places like Big W or Kmart if you live here.
Pretty good discounts considering the normal price is $349/$429.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2012)

You're currency is weaker than the USD??


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That sounds awesome.
> 
> That being said, i've been hearing NSMBU being the best SMB title since SMW/SMB3 and such. Is that true?



In terms of graphics, yes, it's pretty hard to argue against it. The gameplay doesn't provide anything truly innovative but the integration of the online community within the game makes it a much more enjoyable experience. 

For example, I came across one of Sotei's post/drawings during on of the stages (World 3 map) I had just completed. And yes, he was pretty easy to defeat Sotei (Giant skewer tower). 

*forgets to "yeah" that post*

Overall, this game is much better than NSMB2, but that doesn't say much, since NSMB2 (3DS) has been the weakest of the series.


----------



## Corran (Nov 28, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> You're currency is weaker than the USD??



No its equal but it wasn't always that way. We ALWAYS get insane mark up from other countries. Wii was $400 when it launched here and 3DS was $350.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2012)

... So they dont give you a higher average income either?


----------



## Sotei (Nov 28, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> In terms of graphics, yes, it's pretty hard to argue against it. The gameplay doesn't provide anything truly innovative but the integration of the online community within the game makes it a much more enjoyable experience.
> 
> For example, I came across one of Sotei's post/drawings during on of the stages (World 3 map) I had just completed. And yes, he was pretty easy to defeat Sotei (Giant skewer tower).
> 
> ...




 Hell yeah, I love MiiVerse! Poor Morton.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2012)

So, how well do you guys feel that the touchscreen is being used?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

What the fuck are you trying to say? ^

How _well_ do we feel about a touch screen? 

Didn't we already know it was going to be used?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2012)

He's asking if they think the touchscreen has been implemented well. Is it responsive, accurate, seamless, that kinda thang.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah^ we'll have an answer when a certain vita eroge gets ported to it. 

Kishishishishi


----------



## Corran (Nov 29, 2012)

WELP! I just impulse pre-ordered one cuz I got it for $358AU instead of the retail price of $429AU. 
I'm such a sucker for launch stuff these days


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

Shirker said:


> He's asking if they think the touchscreen has been implemented well. Is it responsive, accurate, seamless, that kinda thang.



Why was saying that^

So difficult?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

Solaris didnt have enough patience to contain his need to ask that question while playing his aforementioned eroge.

You cant drive it home with one hand so I hear.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

Shirker said:


> He's asking if they think the touchscreen has been implemented well. Is it responsive, accurate, seamless, that kinda thang.



I'm not asking about how responsive,accurate or seamless it is.  What I want to know is if games are using it well and/or creative.  Or if it is something that is a bit pointless at the moment for most games.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah, my mistake. Still falls under implementation, so I guess I wasn't _totally_ offbase.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 29, 2012)

Solaris said:


> I'm not asking about how responsive,accurate or seamless it is.  What I want to know is if games are using it well and/or creative.  Or if it is something that is a bit pointless at the moment for most games.


The only game that uses the touchpad's functionality in gameplay is ZombiU. Other than that? Nope. No other games are using the touchpad/screen's functionality in the means of creative, more like gimmick.

Cool thing is that you can use touchpad to scan the area in ZombiU to find useful items, other than using as the map screen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2012)

So BO2 is keeping me away from ZombiU. God the game is so fun, me and my friend were playing last night using Skype and people with Mic "in game" were cursing like hell. I felt that I was playing on Live  "hey you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) stop camping!!!!!" "bitch you can't touch me" " I am 12 years old and I am kicking your ass!!"


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 29, 2012)

That sounds hilarious


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vCLq1TD3Ks[/YOUTUBE]

another review of BO2 WiiU. I recommend the game to anyone with a Wiiu. I skipped 3 CoD games until now and I don't regret getting this one.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

Maybe that's why you like it.

MW3 was pretty fuckin good, apparently..

But sure. Maybe when I get then WeedU I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2012)

WeedU sounds awesome. It has a front camera on its touchpad so you can watch yourself while smoking and can also record everything when you're high.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

So you can see yourself look and act like a dumbass?


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 29, 2012)

So I was Surfing the internet,when I stumbled upon this:




If this is indeed true,I can't help but chuckle at people who said that"next box and ps4 are not gonna be marginally stronger than wii u" 


If that's the case all Microsoft and Sony have to do is change their current gen design,add a gemmick,and strap (720,Playstation 4) on the box and sell at profit


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

Who are you?


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Who are you?



Shion,I am your father!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

Fuck... Not this shit again.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 29, 2012)

So disappointed. releasing a console that is weaker then 6 and 7 year old consoles. smh


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

It's all about dat N64.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Its not weaker.

GPU Clock is 550MHZ

CPU Clock is 1.2 GHZ


CPU is marginally weaker, and the ram is slower, but there's EDRAM and the decent GPU to keep it above 360 at least in regards to exclusives optimized for utilizing that EDRAM and GPU over the weaker CPU and slow main ram


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

Goova said:


> So disappointed. releasing a console that is weaker then 6 and 7 year old consoles. smh



It isn't weaker from everything that I've heard.  Clock speed isn't everything.  The CPU is probably weaker but the GPU is more powerful than the ones found in the 360/PS3.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 29, 2012)

Solaris said:


> I'm not asking about how responsive,accurate or seamless it is.  What I want to know is if games are using it well and/or creative.  Or if it is something that is a bit pointless at the moment for most games.



Out of the 8 games I own only Zombie U, and Call of Duty uses in a way. That effects gameplay or add something to the game your playing.
By the way I have Nintendoland, NSMBU, Zombie U, BO2, Scribblenauts U, TankX3,  Sonic Racing, and Razor Edge.

Not including Nintendoland which is to the Gamepad what Wii Sports was to the Wii mote. Zombie U at night with that controller is  a one of kind experience. BO2 having someone with you playing online is awesome. Or have a person changing your class or activating your kill streaks. While you focus on playing is a gift. Everything else is just having the ability to play your game. While at the same time being able to watch the NFL game, or anime. As we say on Youtube. Shit and Play! Can't wait for more games to really go all out with it. I do have a friend who said it does add to the Batman Armored Game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So you can see yourself look and act like a dumbass?



Well, thats the point with motion controls right? Playing a game, while doing weird movements and looking like a dumbass at the same time. But the best thing about WeedU is you're finally going to see yourself doing all those.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

Ah, gotcha.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2012)

lol My sisters recorded me playing Just Dance for the Wii.. Never again.."footage got deleted it". For the record, I did look silly lol


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

I want to see it..

Malv shaking dat ass. 

Almost makes me wanna call up Gino, again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2012)

*No Online Pass required for FIFA 13, Mass Effect 3 or Assassin's Creed 3 on Wii U*



> *Launch titles skip online pass requirement - but is that down to Nintendo?*
> 
> An Online Pass is not required to access the online components of FIFA 13, Mass Effect 3 or Assassin's Creed 3 on Wii U, VideoGamer.com can confirm.
> 
> ...


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't imagine the awesome possibilities with super smash bros utilizing the game pad


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

And how would that be more useful?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I can't imagine the awesome possibilities with super smash bros utilizing the game pad



Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnno.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm with him. ^

I don't need to have my fuckin eyes on two different goddamn screens while playing a fighting game.

Shit will fuck everything up. 

Especially in smash bros.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

I wanna play BLAZBLUE ON MAH GAMEPADD!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Blazblue is half over, is there any point in porting it at this point? "Of course!" You might say, "more sales and brand recognition!", but is anyone actually buying a sequel for a series they've never played on a console that they bought for nintendo exclusives


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuyahou you poor poor bastard arcade games get abused the hell out of dude XD

I didnt even buy an Xbox 360 I played Calamity trigger in an actual arcade. Been a fan ever since. Was surprised at 3DS version and I've been riding the Blazblue train hard ever since. I really wanna play it on the Wii U as Tekken is not my cup of tea, nor is street fighter. Lol I want to play the new JoJo's game on it too, and thats a lot less like on it than a Blazblue port 3 years from now


----------



## Sure (Nov 29, 2012)

Can someone give me any reasons to get the Wii U before Smash 4 comes out?

Not hating, just a bit short on cash.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

if you don't like any of the games announced so far, not really 

i know 5 million people will buy a wii u simply to play bayonetta 2


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 29, 2012)

I,m just waitin' for Monster Hunter Tri U and Pikmin 3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

I wonder if HIdeki will revive the viewtiful joe.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

So guys how are the GPU/CPU clockspeed estimates?


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So guys how are the GPU/CPU clockspeed estimates?



Eh, don't pay too much attention to them.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> if you don't like any of the games announced so far, not really
> 
> i know 5 million people will buy a wii u simply to play bayonetta 2



I dont really look at Bayonetta as a system seller.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Blazblue is half over, is there any point in porting it at this point? "Of course!" You might say, "more sales and brand recognition!", but is anyone actually buying a sequel for a series they've never played on a console that they bought for nintendo exclusives



This. Why would you buy a Wii U if you're just going to play a fighting game when you can play Mario instead.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont really look at Bayonetta as a system seller.


That's because it hasn't ever been a system launcher


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Eh, don't pay too much attention to them.



Oh come on, it can't hurt.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's because it hasn't ever been a system launcher



or because it didnt sell that much :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Because it wasn't "on the radar" now that its critically acclaimed, now its "on the radar" like the original bioshock didn't sell that well initially, but now its a multi million seller. Or Demon's Souls, initially had an anemic launch....but once critical acclaim from overseas started pouring it, it got better sales, and Dark Souls improved those sales.

Bayonetta 2 will be even more extreme


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

I shall not be ignored.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]LwO5BlgYu0I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]NG9lrXD6kJE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]j8yItPpZOhA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]4pXfbb7qhw8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]P9UB7X_gwRc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]TmCdj1ojOMc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Fm3ATNknTA0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]yYKAIXJvvus[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]r5KvJO2ZfGE[/YOUTUBE]



You had to send me that many vids nintendo?


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Because it wasn't "on the radar" now that its critically acclaimed, now its "on the radar" like the original bioshock didn't sell that well initially, but now its a multi million seller. Or Demon's Souls, initially had an anemic launch....but once critical acclaim from overseas started pouring it, it got better sales, and Dark Souls improved those sales.
> 
> Bayonetta 2 will be even more extreme



Baynoetta is pretty well known considering it is the first game in its franchise, it was marketed very well, a lot better than Demon Souls was, and it out sold Demon Souls by quite a bit.

I still don't see how Bayonetta is going to sell 5 million Wii-Us. There is a big difference between a sequel selling more than its predecessor based on brand, and people buying a brand new console to play a sequel. That's a pretty huge leap based on something that wasn't insanely successful.

Also, Dark Souls was multiplat not exclusive like Demon Souls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Baynoetta is pretty well known considering it is the first game in its franchise, it was marketed very well, a lot better than Demon Souls was, and it out sold Demon Souls by quite a bit.
> 
> I still don't see how Bayonetta is going to sell 5 million Wii-Us. There is a big difference between a sequel selling more than its predecessor based on brand, and people buying a brand new console to play a sequel. That's a pretty huge leap based on something that wasn't insanely successful.
> 
> Also, Dark Souls was multiplat not exclusive like Demon Souls.


A huge leap based on what it's done all the time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

the 5 mil figure was hyperbole from me. I'm just saying that Bayonetta 2 will do much better sales wise than Bayonetta 1


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

Yo dude pause for a second, you wanna tell me what in the fuck is Bay NO Etta?

I apologize with much vehemence but I will now link you to Kotaku's shitty website of bullfrack


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Well yeah we knew the CPU was slow...Merceron has no reason to lie about his findings


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well yeah we knew the CPU was slow...Merceron has no reason to lie about his findings



Are we talking marginally slow, or significantly slow?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Its slow enough to effect how developers usually code for their games and slow enough to put a hit on a game's performance if not tailored to. That's the only way i can put it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2012)

lol, some odd accessories are coming down the pipe:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

What if you want to play while standing up?  that's a goo device to have


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2012)

*RUMOR: Behind the Scenes with First Party Hardware and Third Party Software Next Gen*


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

Play stand...oh come on Nyko.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What if you want to play while standing up?  that's a goo device to have



Nyko would prefer it if you stood up while gaming. It makes it easier for them to steal your wallet


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR: Behind the Scenes with First Party Hardware and Third Party Software Next Gen*



Dual Pixels is a bullshit website. And the gaf thread was nuked so


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

At least the dude didn't get banned yet.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

*Final Nintendo Power cover revealed*






W--.....i........


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm gonna miss you NP...


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

Decent enough final cover.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

> It's also worth pointing out that Marcan, the guy who reveled these clock speeds, has stated the Wii U's CPU cannot be compared to the Xenon and Cell Processors. *He's also said the Wii U's CPU should be able to process more instructions per cycle then them both.* Reading his tweets the negative he pointed out about the Wii U's CPU was its inferior SMID capabilities vs Xenon and Cell, something we all knew.
> 
> I find it quite humerous reading all the posts in this thread from the technologically ingorant who are judging the system's capabilities on raw clock rates. Yet we have someone like Marcan who absolutely knows his shit, and has a solid rep, stating this CPU should exceed the capabilities of Xenon and Cell in many areas. And the one weak point he mentions SMID, likely can be off loaded to the GPU.
> 
> ...





Interesting......unless there's something that this user is off about in this thread?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

^ Don't trust armchair geeks.



Also,
Why Nintendo power....why...?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

^Pardon? 

I know......


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

Why should we trust you Inu?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

^ I can't say its all right to trust my analysis most of the time  But i'll usually say that i may be wrong if i'm going out on a limb.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^Pardon?
> 
> I know......




Besides his weird spelling errors...


He's parroting what Merceron said in a different way to support his view on the console. Basically, Merceron was saying that you can't compare Xbox 360 and PS3/Wii U's CPU's _solely_ by their clock speed, which is true. 

The CPU has other bottlenecks besides a slow clock speed, like having paired singles(although out of order execution helps) and an old 750 architecture for BC. But the slow clock speed does impact the games. You can bypass this in some ways by offloading processes via a GPGPU to alleviate some of the pressure, but not all. It makes life much harder for the devs to work on since that's not how the other consoles work.

That guy on the other hand is attempting to say that because clock speeds are not the  only thing in the equation, that somehow means that the Wii U CPU is not deficient and is somehow even stronger than Xenon and Cell, not the case.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

There's also this the seems to have been overlooked. 



> Here is the tweet that has been missed by most:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

They are both arguing from the same dichotomy. That the CPU won't be bottle-necked if developers code to relieve pressure on the CPU's weakness, completely apparently forgetting that that is the problem to begin with, and could explain why ports are suffering atleast in one respect. If you need GPGPU as a necessity to achieve parity, then there's a problem with the CPU not being able to pick up the slack.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

But what if *hypothetically* that wasn't the case? I'm not trying to outright deny the CPU problems but there at least _"could"_ be more to their claims then what we are seeing with the CPU's strengths/weaknesses so we can't just right them off exactly yet. Right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

All i'll say is Merceron is right that clock speeds =/= processing capability in all cases. Its usually a good general indicator, but by no means is it the end all of computational analysis.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

Speaking of clock speeds, can't a CPU with lower clock speeds outperform a higher clocked one in a couple cases?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Who's to say xbox and ps4 won't be like this?
Well I imagine xbox won't. Sony doesn't really learn their lesson's apparently.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

That depends on the CPU itself. What kind of cache's it has, if the bandwidth is there, if there are doubles. Basically if the CPU is pretty powerful, it can be clocked lower reducing heat, power and still outperform.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Who's to say xbox and ps4 won't be like this?
> Well I imagine xbox won't. Sony doesn't really learn their lesson's apparently.



Be like what?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2012)

Stop speaking hypothetics..

That's just fucking stupid.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That depends on the CPU itself. What kind of cache's it has, if the bandwidth is there, if there are doubles. Basically if the CPU is pretty powerful, it can be clocked lower reducing heat, power and still outperform.



Yep, thats exactly what i was trying to remember how it worked.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Its all got to do with efficient modern design choices. Hence why Nintendo reusing their Wii cores(and hence Gamecube cores) doesn't fill me with much optimism


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

^Wasn't that supposed to be a rumor?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

Indeed it is^

Inu let me offer you another perspective. Sony probably wont make a vastly stronger machine but  given the Xbox 720 is an architecturally balanced and sound machine with no bottlenecks, then wouldnt it be beneficial if 3rd party developers developed games on the Wii U and then ported them to the better 720 which is where they could unload some of the strain onto a faster CPU? Easy money.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

^I *really* doubt it would work that way.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

A couple things

Merceron confirmed 3 power PC cores lifted directly from broadway(the wii CPU core) named espresso, its not a rumor.

PS4 and 720 are not going to be weak. trust me on that one. Hell 720 may even be stronger coming out earlier than PS4.

(most important part of what i'm about to say is on the bottom bolded)


Either 720 or PC will be lead platform for a majority of next gen's games, that's my prediction. Its my view that the Wii U will be relegated to second class status by a majority of third parties who have already sidelined it in their list of priorities while preparing for the other consoles. Getting 3 SKU's right makes a lot more sense in the business perspective than dealing with one downgraded one and having to up port to 3 higher ones afterward. It just doesn't make sense from a business perspective or a development perspective.

A console with an advanced APU architecture, and a GPU is not going to mesh well with a console with a CPU and a GPU vastly inferior, especially when you have to nuance development of that platform against its CPU and fit most heavy grunt onto its GPU.


For down ports that may be feasible as a outsourced thing if the teams are willing to invest into it. But it makes no sense to make Wii U the lead platform.


*In the most optimistic scenario possible for Wii U, most tools for the next iteration of consoles are very scalable thankfully. Its likely that for many games, lead platforms are erased completely as the engines scale according to the power requirements of the HW*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 29, 2012)

Then what is the highest percent of that optimistic scenario working out well for the Wii U?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 29, 2012)

.......eh. Its hard to say.

We can assume that next gen's games are going to be even more AI intensive, graphically demanding, and physics crunching. 


So really, one has to assume that Wii U's ports will be neutered significantly regardless of what happens. Whether or not what would need to be done to the ports is something the developer deems worthy of effort or investment is an issue.


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2012)

> So really, one has to assume that Wii U's ports will be neutered regardless of what happens.



This was something that was a strong possibility right from the first moment that we heard about the system.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 30, 2012)

Not for the people who assumed Nintendo was going to go high spec  i've heard from a surprising amount of people who thought Nintendo would take the casual knowledge they got from Wii, go back to making high end consoles and simply snap up that casual base while getting third parties and the hardcore base too.

In their view it made perfect sense in order to beat Microsoft and Sony to market and beat them at their own game with the money from the sales of the Wii


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 30, 2012)

Good article about next Playstation from jack Tretton:




Hopefully,the Playstation 4 will be a Very strong system.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 30, 2012)

WHY NINTENDO POWER?????


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not for the people who assumed Nintendo was going to go high spec  i've heard from a surprising amount of people who thought Nintendo would take the casual knowledge they got from Wii, go back to making high end consoles and simply snap up that casual base while getting third parties and the hardcore base too.
> 
> In their view it made perfect sense in order to beat Microsoft and Sony to market and beat them at their own game with the money from the sales of the Wii



So are you telling me that their annual loss is the reason my console is not 450$ and as architecturally sound as it could be?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2012)

Honestly I would prefer it if they just stopped it with more intense graphics though its really cutting into the quality of some of the games that are produced


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2012)

I am late but yeah I want Bayonetta 2


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Black Ops 2 WiiU the preferred console experience?*



> *GamePad strangely excellent for FPS games*
> 
> After spending the past two days with the Wii U version of Call of Duty: Black Ops II, I have found all my worried about the GamePad's ability to handle fast-paced first-person shooters melt away. In fact, I may now consider the Wii U my go-to console for future FPS games ... that I'm not playing on PC.
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2012)

Well yeah, you can feel more engaged, therefore, the player is going to appreciate the game more.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 30, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Good article about next Playstation from jack Tretton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the PS4 is very strong don't expect Sony to be in the gaming business for too long. Sony has had the under performing PS3 still taking money away. The PSP in the US market which died thanks to piracy. THE PSP GO!, and now The Vita. Bring out another High Spec system, and trying to sell it at a high price. To try, and cover the loses they still are taking on it. Will not help them at all. Throw in all the games they have made that either bombed or under performed. You can't be throwing money away like that no matter how much you have. Also isn't their company credit status JUNK right now. So if Sony is smart "which I doubt!" They would recycle the Cell, add more RAM, a sale it for 300 to 350.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 1, 2012)

^ 


Just...no man. Technology doesn't work at all how your post above makes it sound, neither does business


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

I almost saw though his point until i read the last sentence. Contradictory be damned.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 1, 2012)

Who in gods name would come up with the stupid idea to recycle the cell to begin with, that's an arse retarded idea


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

Especially when it's caused more problems for the PS3/third parties this gen than help it, besides their 1st party studio and maybe the FFXIII/VS13 devs who knew how to work it out. 

I understand that Sony has made asinine decisions with their hardware since the beginning of the PS3, but lol @ anyone who thinks they'll go *that* far.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

> Interesting if true...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Very interesting.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2012)

Speculations can be shoved up your ass.

That's what you fools spoke of before the weedU and what happened??


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2012)

1.6ghz? dats too slow. :ho


Still, WeedU has the fastest CPU since it uses 


*Spoiler*: __ 



your brain!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

I want a jet pack on my 720, that is all I care.  Fuck speed!!!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> 1.6ghz? dats too slow. :ho
> 
> 
> Still, WeedU has the fastest CPU since it uses
> ...



WeedU? Whats that???


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2012)

Ask Shion about it. Im too lazy to post a tl;dr


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

But Shion haz no brainz.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 1, 2012)

All I want is a damn coffee maker built into my PS4. Come on Sony, fucking do it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> All I want is a damn coffee maker built into my PS4. Come on Sony, fucking do it.



I like this idea...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> All I want is a damn coffee maker built into my PS4. Come on Sony, fucking do it.



Enjoy your everlasting widespread sets of YLOD's in the future.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But Shion haz no brainz.



Wait, wha-? How does Shion uses a WeedU then?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe because he chews on this while typing? 



I'm so horrible.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2012)

**Chewing pot*

*Chewing**


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2012)

ROFL


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2012)

WeedU.

The only way of life.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2012)

There are tons of them in Washington..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

New York would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2012)

New York is rather peaceful now thanks to Sandy. It blew all dem WeedU away.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2012)

New York runs on dunkin'.

And weedU's


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> New York is rather peaceful now thanks to Sandy. It blew all dem WeedU away.



Then why is Shion still here?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2012)

CUz I don't live in New York, idiot.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

That was a *joke*, idiot.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2012)

Sarcasm is difficult to catch on the *internet*, dumbass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

Only because of inept users who can't use their brains for *comprehension* of *sarcasm*, dipshit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Only because of inept users who can't use their brains for *comprehension* of *sarcasm*, dipshit.



If that's the case, then _why_ use it on such a person if they *can't understand it*, dumbshit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

Because i _simply_ thought someone like yourself would actually _catch on_ to such sarcastic humor, and *clearly* i was wrong, stupidass.

:ho


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Because i _simply_ thought someone like yourself would actually _catch on_ to such sarcastic humor, and *clearly* i was wrong, stupidass.
> 
> :ho



That clearly goes against your previous statement about me *not* having a brain comment, schmegeggy.


----------



## Vice (Dec 1, 2012)

The fuck is a schmegeggy?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2012)

its a  who's high as fuck?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That clearly goes against your previous statement about me *not* having a brain comment, schmegeggy.



Not really, considering that was my *initial* thought bubble, to which then i felt like wondering if i were wrong if i were to post a little joke about you. And the *fact* that *couldn't* catch yourself up on to it until i had to point it out for you proves my initial conclusion *spot-on* once again, ignoramus.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2012)

And yet, you _continue_ to argue with a dumbass?  ignant.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you for admitting that, Govnosos


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2012)

But you, apparently, already knew.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 1, 2012)

Case closed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2012)

> Amazon has announced that it?s sending out Nintendo Land codes to those consumers in the UK that pre-ordered a 32GB Deluxe console which was unexplainably missing Nintendo Land. The retailer said that only a small number of consoles were sent out missing the game, but they?ve supplied all customers with a code. That?s means a lot of people will now have two copies of the game


.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2012)

Uhhhh give one to me!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 1, 2012)

Yo idjit those codes are just ones for fabric softener


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 1, 2012)

> I do have a theory about why Nintendo didn't show top Wii U games yet and only the games we've seen, I think that Nintendo doesn't want Sony/Microsoft to know how good a Wii U game can be so Sony and Microsoft will have go go they're own way with the PS4/720 tech demos so at E3 2013 if Nintendo shows a Wii U game that looks almost as good as a PS4/720 game then it will look better on Nintendo.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

BO2 Got a hotfix yesterday.. Screwed up the wiimote owners more. It is unplayable


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 1, 2012)

Is it just me or does that look like Reggie?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 1, 2012)

These guys are fun to watch and funny, anyway they go and play Nintendo Land!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxlOOYz-xzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


>



lol that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


>



I don't even know what to say to that nonsense.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2012)

Game grumps? 

I've said it before and I'll say it again... 

Those guys are a couple of fucking morons.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 2, 2012)

They are, but at least they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 2, 2012)

Transferred my Wii Data to my Wii U.

My Wii is officially useless, especially considering I can't even give it to my folks as a gift, since I got them a Wii (That they never use and have subpar games for)

Can't sell it either, it's a gift.

Could play Gamecube games on it, but why do that when I have a Gamecube already and I can get the Game Boy Player later on?

Guess I can be like Lemmy of Fanboys...




Bioness said:


> These guys are fun to watch and funny, anyway they go and play Nintendo Land!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxlOOYz-xzk[/YOUTUBE]



Jontron and Egoraptor...

Meh...


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2012)

> I do have a theory about why Nintendo didn't show top Wii U games yet and only the games we've seen, I think that Nintendo doesn't want Sony/Microsoft to know how good a Wii U game can be so Sony and Microsoft will have go go they're own way with the PS4/720 tech demos so at E3 2013 if Nintendo shows a Wii U game that looks almost as good as a PS4/720 game then it will look better on Nintendo.



In your dreams!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2012)

That is the stupidest thing I've ever heard..

And trust me, I've heard some _real_ stupid shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 2, 2012)

*clicks to the Wii U board on Gamefaqs*

Big mistake, almost as bad/if not worse than the Vita board. Friggin' depressing over there.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *clicks to the Wii U board on Gamefaqs*
> 
> Big mistake, almost as bad/if not worse than the Vita board. Friggin' depressing over there.




What are you talking about? I haven't had such a good laugh in ages:


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *clicks to the Wii U board on Gamefaqs*
> 
> Big mistake, almost as bad/if not worse than the Vita board. Friggin' depressing over there.



You should practice not taking things way too seriously bro. Sit back, relax, drink tea, and have some fun. 

Those are quality threads and posts man.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2012)

He can't relax.

He's riding the dick on full throttle.


----------



## Vice (Dec 2, 2012)

Is the controller hard to use? I'm worried its size might be a pain.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2012)

It feels nice as you push it into your rectum.

Stretches it out nicely, so yeah, I'd say it's easy to use.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2012)

You tried it before Shion? I mean pushing it down the ass? :ho


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 2, 2012)

Not in the slightest.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2012)

Da fuck you think, I'm kidding?

You should know better, son.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Pimp sign. That means then shion you're pushed it down someone else behind?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 2, 2012)

Vice said:


> Is the controller hard to use? I'm worried its size might be a pain.



No.

If you're unconvinced, just go to any place that has a demo unit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2012)

Please explain to me why anyone would want the Wii Mini? It has no online (adios VC), not backwards compatible and it doesn't support an SD card.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Please explain to me why anyone would want the Wii Mini? It has no online (adios VC), not backwards compatible and it doesn't support an SD card.



Makes a good door stopper.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Please explain to me why anyone would want the Wii Mini? It has no online (adios VC), not backwards compatible and it doesn't support an SD card.



Well, if someone wants to only play single player games then the cheaper price might be worth it though only super casual buyers will likely get the console.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2012)

This is why I love the Miiverse community:


*heads off to "yeah" and reply to some of his posts.*



Solaris said:


> Well, if someone wants to only play single player games then the cheaper price might be worth it though only super casual buyers will likely get the console.



You could probably find a used Wii and Gamecube for a relatively comparable price. It just doesn't seem all that appealing to me. I'd gladly pay the extra $20-30 dollars for the features it removed. 



RemChu said:


> Makes a good door stopper.



That and collectors probably want it for the aesthetics alone.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Pimp sign. That means then shion you're pushed it down someone else behind?



Ye damn skippy. 



Kira Yamato said:


> This is why I love the Miiverse community:
> 
> 
> *heads off to "yeah" and reply to some of his posts.*
> ...



Collectors be stoopid.


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> You could probably find a used Wii and Gamecube for a relatively comparable price. It just doesn't seem all that appealing to me. I'd gladly pay the extra $20-30 dollars for the features it removed.



I believe that the targeted market for the Wii Mini probably isn't the most savvy group of people.  They are people who wouldn't know much about what features they would be losing or why it wouldn't be wise to get the Mini.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

They would get it just to break it...


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> They would get it just to break it...



They might.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Shit, I would.

I'd miss my twenty bucks, though..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> sounds fucking stupid.




Hatin' on people with artistic ability? Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Please explain to me why anyone would want the Wii Mini? It has no online (adios VC), not backwards compatible and it doesn't support an SD card.



Some bragging rights for dem Nintendo fanboys?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Premium Wii U bundle claims 60 per cent of launch sales*



> *Wii U Premium bundle 60% of launch sales. Zombi U bundle 30%. Basic bundle 10%*
> 
> Nintendo?s high-end Premium Wii U SKU was by far the most attractive to UK buyers over the console?s launch weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hatin' on people with artistic ability? Why am I not surprised?



How is replying to 'yeah' artistic in *any* way?

I'm not hating, just pointing out the obvious. 

If you want me to hate, I will... There's so much to hate on, it's not even funny.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> How is replying to 'yeah' artistic in *any* way?
> 
> I'm not hating, just pointing out the obvious.
> 
> If you want me to hate, I will... There's so much to hate on, it's not even funny.



Don't lie. You were talking about the actual guy who created the drawings 

Talented artists are always misunderstood...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fEdiVREmjko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2012)

So should I wait on Wii U till Feb? I figured after my Birthday I'll have some extra cash. Anyone who has it, are you enjoying it? Enough games worth playing? Or should I wait for Pikmin and such?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 3, 2012)

you should wait until there are games worth having  so late next year. Of course by that time, 720 will probably be on the way, so choose wisely


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> you should wait until there are games worth having  so late next year. Of course by that time, 720 will probably be on the way, so choose wisely



Basically this, at the very least wait until after E3 to decide.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2012)

THQ WILL FUCKING PERSIST UNTIL THE END.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2012)

Actually the games that are out on it are really fun, if any of them capture your interest then yeah get them,  you ought to get a Wii U sometime within this year or 2013.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sure they are  but are they enough to put down 300 to 350 for? Not anywhere near close. The Wii U desperately needs a killer APP, and they don't have it yet


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2012)

marios not a killer ip no more, what has this world come too.


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm sure they are  but are they enough to put down 300 to 350 for? Not anywhere near close. The Wii U desperately needs a killer APP, and they don't have it yet



The next Zelda might just be that killer ip.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Don't lie. You were talking about the actual guy who created the drawings
> 
> Talented artists are always misunderstood...



I can't even see the image.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm sure they are  but are they enough to put down 300 to 350 for? Not anywhere near close. The Wii U desperately needs a killer APP, and they don't have it yet



The utility of the device and the future titles is pretty much enough actually plus monoliths jrpg and Bayonetta 2 is more than enough for me to drop 350$ on it. It wont get a price drop for another few years either so no real point in waiting for another version of the machine to come out and distort the market with hardware issues

When the next two batches of deluxes come out (on the 3rd batch) Im pouncing on that shit hard.

Im buying the games now though Im expecting monster hunter to be like call of duty in how fun the multiplayer is according to Malving


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll be getting the deluxe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> marios not a killer ip no more, what has this world come too.



probably hasn't been since galaxy


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Shy should Mario be a killer ip?

Shit sucks now anyway...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2012)

bet you think the same about sly cooper and ratchet & clank
Starfox too.

What do you think of Hideki Kamiya's games ?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't care for Ratchet and Clank or Sly Cooper, although I enjoyed Sly's first couple games.

Dunno who Hideki Kamiya is, so fuck him. 

I enjoyed starfix's early games. Dinosaur planet was a new spin on shit..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2012)

Hideki Kamiya is the guy who made Bayonetta,Okami  and Viewtiful Joe...

He also writes amusing tweets on his twitter feed

Lol he wants to work on a Starfox game.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Don't lie. You were talking about the actual guy who created the drawings
> 
> Talented artists are always misunderstood...



If you say so.



St NightRazr said:


> Hideki Kamiya is the guy who made Bayonetta,Okami  and Viewtiful Joe...
> 
> He also writes amusing tweets on his twitter feed
> 
> Lol he wants to work on a Starfox game.



Ok, now that you've mentioned that: I loved all 3 games.

Okami is part of my all time favorites.

Him working on a starfox game would be .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 3, 2012)

He also created the Devil may cry series and its lead character dante. So take from that what you want


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

He did good 2 out of 3..


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> He did good 2 out of 3..



There are four DMCs breh.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2012)

Dante was beast before Capcom fucked him  to the mother of creation and proceed to beat the living daylights out of him.

How many of you are looking forward to playing the Wonderful 101?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Fourth one doesn't count, obviously...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2012)

The new DmC is an alternate universe worked on by a completely different company. With that fugly ass dante, he looks like he was shatted out of something from Uncharted


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Fifth one isn't even a DmC title... It's just shit.

Period.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2012)

^ Damn straight mutha fracka^

So again The wonderful 101 you people talk about it


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks crazy enough for me to enjoy.

I'll give it a shot when I buy the console in the later future.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2012)

Not really that interested in 101. I think i'll lean on Pikmin 3 for my action management need.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Pimp sign. That means then shion you're pushed it down someone else behind?



Probably was a man, why else would he talk about dicks & cocks 24/7?


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2012)

Is monster hunter ultimate out?

i want that and the new smash bros

and im good for a couple years


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not really that interested in 101. I think i'll lean on Pikmin 3 for my action management need.



I'm leaning more to Pikmin also.

Seems more strategy based rather than flashy action, but I'm sure ill enjoy both.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2012)

No on the monster hunter


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it.

Never played one before, so it's appealing.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 3, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> marios not a killer ip no more, what has this world come too.



It's not when the music, the gameplay, pretty much most of it is recycled from the last one.

Sure you've got the baby Yoshis, the Squirrel Suit, the large map (which in reality makes the worlds seem smaller in length), challenge mode, and now you can have five players with one on the gamepad planting blocks everywhere...

But you have the star coins, the music, the koopalings, the music, the same level themes, the music, the flagpole, the music, the fact the playable toads still don't have names or any trace of personality, the music, the same physics, the music, the fact that you can get two power-ups from the first Wii game which means they really just built this game from the remains of the previous one...

And did I mention the music?



What they needed was to release a 3D Mario game for the WiiU, not another installment of "New" Super Mario Bros.


That being said, It's a hell of a lot better than NSMB2...




"Shion" said:


> I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Never played one before, so it's appealing.



We're in agreement. I want to try Monster Hunter too, never played one before. Also some of my buddies are getting in on it too.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2012)

*UK: Wii U sold around 40k units in opening weekend. attach rate > 2:1*



Ohh........



> Wii U hardware:
> *Sold less then Vita*
> 60% Nintendo Land Bundles.
> 30% ZombiU Bundles.
> 10% Basic


*



Sold less then Vita

Click to expand...

**



Sold less then Vita

Click to expand...

**



less then Vita

Click to expand...

**



Vita

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Mario *U*niverse!! that is your future killer IP.

@Asakuna no Senju

they were rumors that is what UK got. That amount, so not shocking. Nintendo is focusing on The Americas Continent and Japan.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> @Asakuna no Senju
> 
> they were *rumors* that is what UK got. That amount, so not shocking. Nintendo is focusing on The Americas Continent and Japan.



Seriously? No joke??


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2012)

They sold out. So the true question is why provide them with so little stock?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Seriously? No joke??



I am not joking, they got a limited amount of WiiU's.. The rumors were around 50k.. Japan probably is going to get over 1 millions.. NoE probably is going to keep bringing small shipments of WiiU's every week. They can't control what is going on but my guess is that it was the top dogs decision.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's not when the music, the gameplay, pretty much most of it is recycled from the last one.
> 
> Sure you've got the baby Yoshis, the Squirrel Suit, the large map (which in reality makes the worlds seem smaller in length), challenge mode, and now you can have five players with one on the gamepad planting blocks everywhere...
> 
> ...



Just saying, Mario is a killer IP commercially. I wouldn't buy a brand new console for something I could play on the NES, but it's a little strange saying Mario isn't a killer ip. Btw, I don't see why it would make a difference if there was a 3D Mario, not like they wouldn't be similar to the others, that's how sequels work in video games. 





Malvingt2 said:


> Mario *U*niverse!! that is your future killer IP.
> 
> @Asakuna no Senju
> 
> they were rumors that is what UK got. That amount, so not shocking. Nintendo is focusing on The Americas Continent and Japan.



The Americas continent? I don't think Latin America is a target demograph for a brand new console :ho.


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> They sold out. So the true question is why provide them with so little stock?



Supply issues?  I'm seeing reports of stores getting second or third shipments already in the UK. 

Anyways, this is an underwhelming launch for the UK.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Just saying, Mario is a killer IP commercially. I wouldn't buy a brand new console for something I could play on the NES, but it's a little strange saying Mario isn't a killer ip. Btw, I don't see why it would make a difference if there was a 3D Mario, not like they wouldn't be similar to the others, that's how sequels work in video games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 with those insane prices!! They are


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not joking, they got a limited amount of WiiU's.. The rumors were around 50k.. Japan probably is going to get over 1 millions.. NoE probably is going to keep bringing small shipments of WiiU's every week. They can't control what is going on but my guess is that it was the top dogs decision.



Oh i see.....i almost had a heart attack there lol....i'm still not sure though. Because if that's the case then should we dismiss what i just posted?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Rumor: Some concerns that Wii U launch stock will be limited in the UK*



> CVG, which claims to have been in contact with a host of different sources, is writing that Nintendo may not have enough stock of Wii U units in the UK to meet demand from pre-orders.
> 
> The company will allegedly have only 25,000 units available at launch. One retail source said that the figure was “in line with our estimates”.
> 
> ...





one of the rumors^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh that one....then if we take that to account. Would the news i just posted count as the second half of the rumor? (I'm sorry if i'm asking too many questions, i'm just a bit worried is all).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh that one....then if we take that to account. Would the news i just posted count as the second half of the rumor? (I'm sorry if i'm asking too many questions, i'm just a bit worried is all).



More like, we have clues that WiiU stocks will be low for the UK and we don't know the reason why. Eternal said it tho retailers are getting shipments again so who knows?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2012)

Ah, i sorta get it now. Thanks for the tip, Malv.....


----------



## Bioness (Dec 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]fEdiVREmjko[/YOUTUBE]



Good video.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r6L7Pkgpas[/YOUTUBE]

fan made, I wish this was true. I missed you KI


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2012)

Is it just me or does this look like  a little like 

this guy 

Guess reggie pulled the fast one on you UK lads&lasses


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Look at his face...

If screams 'troll'.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2012)

Quick question. Does Skyward Sword run in 30 frames per second or 60 frames per second?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2012)

60 fps i would assume. most games usually run 60.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2012)

Wait, it's really 60fps??? I almost always assumed it was 30 fps.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 3, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Just saying, Mario is a killer IP commercially. I wouldn't buy a brand new console for something I could play on the NES, but it's a little strange saying Mario isn't a killer ip. Btw, I don't see why it would make a difference if there was a 3D Mario, not like they wouldn't be similar to the others, that's how sequels work in video games.



I blame NSMB2, or rather the whole concept of NSMB as a whole. I mean, I can grasp the whole attachment to nostalgia bit, but the difference between Super Mario Bros and Super Mario Bros 3, and even Super Mario World - they were all better than the games before them and introduced new concepts and new ideas, all the while keeping the gameplay at the very least familiar.

But every NSMB game is the same thing. I mean, NSMB was original in the sense as it was the first Mario platformer in years.

NSMBW was a great Multiplayer game and a great game in itself, even if it still had SOME recycled concepts - the music, the flagpole, the world themes. It brought back the Koopalings too and that was a fresh idea.

But with NSMB2 it got really stale. You knew it was obviously recycled when the biggest thing they wanted to have for it to sell it was the coin collecting.

I think the whole deal with 3D Mario being that people seem to assume that there was a little bit more time spent into the creation of the game.

I mean, Super Mario 3D Land is a 3D Mario game, and is considered the 3DS' killer app (so much so, that Kid Icarus kinda got shafted a bit... But I don't want to go into a rant explaining my thoughts on THAT...) so the general opinion being a 3D Mario game would really boost sales.



And that's mainly due to NSMB series receiving lukewarm reception because it reuses the same content without much deviation between sequels, with nothing that really makes them stand out.




If it were me, I would try a different graphic style to show that it's a different game, tweak a number of things and perhaps add a new gameplay element - all while trying to maintain the similar style of the gameplay that people know and love.

In short, I would make it clear this isn't the same game from 2009 just in a new console, I would make people look at it a go "Wow! That's a new Mario game! I have to get a WiiU in order to play it!"



New Super Mario Bros. U Just doesn't do that, even with the Mario Branding, people still look at it as that same game from 2009, because Nintendo refuse to deviate from the NSMB mold to make it a true sequel.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2012)

Skyward Sword runs at 30fps.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I blame NSMB2, or rather the whole concept of NSMB as a whole. I mean, I can grasp the whole attachment to nostalgia bit, but the difference between Super Mario Bros and Super Mario Bros 3, and even Super Mario World - they were all better than the games before them and introduced new concepts and new ideas, all the while keeping the gameplay at the very least familiar.
> 
> But every NSMB game is the same thing. I mean, NSMB was original in the sense as it was the first Mario platformer in years.
> 
> ...



Sure, I agree. But my point was Mario is Mario still sells despite not being different. Could say the same for Call of Duty, Pokemon and all that jazz.

I do agree with your analysis on NSMBU. There is not only the impression that the game doesn't seem like a new experience, but there's also the impression that the game did not require that much effort (perhaps thought is a better word, since 2D Platformers can be made quickly in today's age). I played a bit of the new Mario Bros, and it's hard to shake the feeling that the same exact game could be on the Wii (Minus the HD of course).

NSMB2 coming out right before the Wii-U version is a mistake (perhaps not commercialy, but appealing to core gamers), a big example of a cash in sequel. 

Ironically, Super Mario Bros 3DS Land is a 3D Mario game that really plays like a Super Mario Bros game. :ho Probably why it is the best 3D Mario!

What's the big game that comes out for Wii-U in 2013 anyway? Pikmin 3?


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> 60 fps i would assume. most games usually run 60.



It's the opposite in from what I know.  Consoles tend to target 30 fps.



Going by just that article we have 174 games that reach 60fps...wouldn't call that a majority.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 3, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Skyward Sword runs at 30fps.



Oh, then never mind.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 3, 2012)

Solaris said:


> It's the opposite in from what I know.  Consoles tend to target 30 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> Going by just that article we have 174 games that reach 60fps...wouldn't call that a majority.



you're correct, I was thinking of another statistic that involved frames and the number 60.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 3, 2012)

Monster hunter...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 3, 2012)

Solaris said:


> It's the opposite in from what I know.  Consoles tend to target 30 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> Going by just that article we have 174 games that reach 60fps...wouldn't call that a majority.



This is a misconception. 30fps is not a standard on console, it only depends on the kind of game you are making and with what tools.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 3, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> The new DmC is an alternate universe worked on by a completely different company. With that fugly ass dante, he looks like he was shatted out of something from Uncharted



Next they're gonna give him green eyes and make him taller, amirite?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYlSkUlyLic&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Dec 4, 2012)

My Wii U still hasn't shipped , I suppose this is what I get for getting the console for $70 cheaper 
Considering getting the digital version of mario just for convenience, anyone else done the same?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Monster hunter...



meh....Monster Hunter 4 I would be interested in (which is 3DS only if I can recall). Another expansion to MH 3? I dont think I'd call that a killer ip.

Kind of surprised Nintendo doesn't have a bigger/more ambitious game to come out in its first year. I guess ZombiU was suppose to be that game. Kind of shows that they probably released the Wii-U to get a jump start on the new gen more than anything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BisqdK1u6yU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]eLMAgcGA8Dw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 4, 2012)

> Wii U doesn’t hit Japan until Saturday, but Japanese resident and Sony Computer Entertainment executive Shuhei Yoshida imported a U.S. version of the newest console by Nintendo. Yoshida revealed via Twitter today that his Nintendo Network ID is ShuYoshida, so follow him on Miiverse.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 4, 2012)

Sony following Nintendo, that's just amazing  They've come a long way since SNES and and the Sony CD add on fiasco


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8Acrmm6P1YI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Nintendo Direct EU about Wii U + 3DS on 5th Dec @ 5pm GMT*


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

Ohh you guys and your shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nintendo


> Tune in here tomorrow at 9AM PT for a new Nintendo Direct! We?ll be taking a fresh look at several announced Wii U and Nintendo 3DS games coming in 2013.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2012)

Why would he do that, arent things region locked?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2012)

> Nintendo president Reggie Fils-Aime has announced that the lengthy day-one update for Wii U should be pre-installed on new systems starting from the Spring. Fils-Aime went on to reiterate that the patch was necessary to make sure that the very best product is available to consumers.
> 
> _?Nintendo developers want to make sure that the very best product is available to consumers.?
> 
> ?That creates a dynamic where our developers are working on elements until the very last point possible. That?s why the system update was required on Day One ? and this is quite similar to what?s happened with other consumer electronic products.?_



I wish they did this from day 1 and avoided some of the brick console and/or lengthy setup time issues.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 4, 2012)

Another reason why I'm glad that I'm waiting on buying a Wii U.


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wish they did this from day 1 and avoided some of the brick console and/or lengthy setup time issues.



Spring, eh? Pikmans should be out by then. Guess I'm getting my Wii U in spring.

Also, the people crying foul about needing something as incredibly difficult to attain as internet to get the updates can shut the hell up now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Spring, eh? Pikmans should be out by then. Guess I'm getting my Wii U in spring.
> 
> Also, the people crying foul about needing something as incredibly difficult to attain as internet to get the updates can shut the hell up now.



How about the people who's consoles became glorified paper weights due to the update process? I know the power goes out in my area roughly twice a month. Yes, I wish they would bury the power lines in the ground rather than having a random tree branch take it down every month, but I can't control how our state power company run things 

Also, I'd like Nintendo to fix some of the app issues with Netflix and Hulu+ (freezing issues requiring us to unplug the console after nearly each use). So, far pressing the "b" button *right before* the show ends is the only way of not having the system freeze (pressing pause or stop doesn't help)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Why would he do that, arent things region locked?



Then he'll import the games, fool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 4, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Spring, eh? Pikmans should be out by then. Guess I'm getting my Wii U in spring.
> 
> Also, the people crying foul about needing something as incredibly difficult to attain as internet to get the updates can shut the hell up now.



Tecnically they can update at and place with free wi-fi


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Then he'll import the games, fool.



games certainly are cheaper  here but you know, Japan keeps  making laws to make sure the people buy their stuff in house. Especially when it comes to anime fans purchasing blue rays from here since they dont cost as much, but media generally is pretty damn expensive there


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2012)

*Doesn't quite understand why Hulu+ forces its customers to sit through ads if they're paying for monthly services*


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Doesn't quite understand why Hulu+ forces its customers to sit through ads if they're paying for monthly services*



Hulu is greedy.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

Are you ignorant or just plain stupid?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2012)

I dont know just tailor the adds to you and relish the small time of distraction or you know just watch the long adds in the beginning


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

That's way off the fucking mark...


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2012)

I heard you can play games using only the touchpad without the need of a television? Is that true for all the games or just select few ones?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 4, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Ironically, Super Mario Bros 3DS Land is a 3D Mario game that really plays like a Super Mario Bros game. :ho Probably why it is the best 3D Mario!
> 
> What's the big game that comes out for Wii-U in 2013 anyway? Pikmin 3?



It's "Super Mario 3D Land".

I think the main thing that attributes to 3D Land's success is perhaps mainly because it's a more "Mobile" experience, instead of what could be a more traditional Mario game.

And the playstyle was more in line with them trying to combine the linearity of the 2D games with the more open world of the 3D games, basically what they would've done to transition Mario World with Mario 64 had they just not gone with 64's open world concept... (And then assume we're too stupid to do anything and bring us back into linearity... Despite the Open world concept being a success)

But damn do they love their Flagpole... Apparently they forgot about Goal Cards, Goal Gates, Power Stars, etc.


And I have mixed feelings about 3D Land. After getting 5 stars on my profile in such a short amount of time, I usually don't play it as much as I do 64 or Sunshine...




Oh, and Pikmin 3 is supposed to be their big game of next year. Looking forward to it, but I'm kinda looking forward to more ambitious titles...



TerminaTHOR said:


> I heard you can play games using only the touchpad without the need of a television? Is that true for all the games or just select few ones?



While I haven't tried it with Assassin's Creed 3, you can do it with New Super Mario Bros. U, Sonic All Stars Racing Transformed (slide the touchscreen in a downward motion), Scribblenauts Unlimited (No Sound)

But you can't with NintendoLand.


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I heard you can play games using only the touchpad without the need of a television? Is that true for all the games or just select few ones?



It's restricted to a select few games at this point.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 4, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I heard you can play games using only the touchpad without the need of a television? Is that true for all the games or just select few ones?



That function is called "Off-tv play". But yes, you can. 

However it's function available to select few games at the moment, but i'm sure enough of them in the future will support it if devs choose to.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

Sounds pretty goddamn obvious.^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2012)

3 damn Nintendo Directs tomorrow.. Damn it.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

They're all going to be shit?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2012)

I see. I want dat Off-tv play function on my Bayonetta 2. Good thing Nintendo knows how to minimize dem electric bills.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2012)

Can't wait for the Nintendo Directs, hopefully we get some concrete release dates for some WiiU and 3DS games besides "launch window" or "first half of 2013".


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> They're all going to be shit?



no idea, but rumors about Bayonetta 2 footage... maybe it can be good..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 4, 2012)

@Death-kun.

As well as more localizations of worthwhile titles.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Can't wait for the Nintendo Directs, hopefully we get some concrete release dates for some WiiU and 3DS games besides "launch window" or "first half of 2013".



LOL

Actually expecting something worthwhile.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> @Death-kun.
> 
> As well as more localizations of worthwhile titles.



Oh yes, that would be great. 



"Shion" said:


> LOL
> 
> Actually expecting something worthwhile.



It's funny, because the Nintendo Directs are the only times when Nintendo announces something that's actually worth a damn.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

Then I shall squeal like Senju's bitch ass, and get rock hard.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Oh yes, that would be great.



Braverly Default definitely comes to mind just for that.  Any other localization that you think would be possible?



> It's funny, because the Nintendo Directs are the only times when Nintendo announces something that's actually worth a damn.



Could that....actually become a trend???


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

No, stupid.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 4, 2012)

Your post, is stupid.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Omg Wii U update is out!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 4, 2012)

There was also a 3DS update just released today btw guys. 

Both 3DS/Wii U at the same time receiving an update.....i sense something running amok tomorrow.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol I've heard people with worst internet having faster times


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Can't wait for the Nintendo Directs, hopefully we get some concrete release dates for some WiiU and 3DS games besides "launch window" or "first half of 2013".





Asakuna no Senju said:


>



Lol for idiocy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 4, 2012)

^That wasn't about Nintendo Direct, idiot.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 4, 2012)

So when does the Wii U come out?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^That wasn't about Nintendo Direct, idiot.



Never said it was.

What the fuck? 

Go back to your hole.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm glad to see the 3DS update lasted a total of 3 seconds.




Corran said:


> Fixes stability issues, so less crashes supposedly.



Hopefully, it fixes the system freezing issues in regards to the apps (Hulu + and Netflix)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

I love laughing at how quickly most of the people in this thread jump on Nintendo's dick when they see meaningless shit announced for their consoles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2012)

OS it is faster now.. it is more smooth..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

Like a fit woman's body? 

Or like a nasty bitch's love handles? (<probably the one)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 4, 2012)

Smooth as a red velvet cupcake


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

Fuckin hate Red Velvet.. 

Sweet potatoe pie?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2012)

Sweet 'tater pie is mediocre.

Cheesecake.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2012)

Cheesecake is too 'Caucasian' for me.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm going to be skeptical that they're going to announce anything worth a damn.

Unless the Japanese are doing it at the same time, I expect it to be just some release date information for most likely Animal Crossing New Leaf, nothing really WiiU related.

And it has to be the same time. Because just because one side has done it doesn't mean the other area was better. The last Nintendo Direct from Japan I remember was about, well surprise surprise, Animal Crossing.

Not in all territories? Not going to be worth a damn.




But I will get in on that update before I hit the sack, if anything to get the OS to speed up a bit...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I'm going to be skeptical that they're going to announce anything worth a damn.
> 
> Unless the Japanese are doing it at the same time, I expect it to be just some release date information for most likely Animal Crossing New Leaf, nothing really WiiU related.
> 
> ...



You and I are on the same page, kid.

Many here can't comprehend what you just said.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Fuckin hate Red Velvet..
> 
> Sweet potatoe pie?


Ah something else we have in common cool.

My sister bakes a mean potato pie


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

This guy. ^


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Where's Gino when you need him?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

Gino's out getting himself some tail.

The japanese nintendo direct seemed to have some interesting things in it America's is in 3 hours.

(Lol thank god for my twitter feed)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Never said it was.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Go back to your hole.





"Shion" said:


> Lol for idiocy.



Then why link my post towards Death-kun's despite his being a completely different subject? 

That's what i thought. Get off your high horse or drink piss for all i care.



"Shion" said:


> I love laughing at how quickly most of the people in this thread jump on Nintendo's dick when they see meaningless shit announced for their consoles.



ITT: It's meaningless because i fucking said so, U mad bra??? :ho


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

Senju... dont tell me are you actually mad?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2012)

Whaaaaaaat's going on.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2012)

Nah i'm as calm as a Goron.  Oh wait, lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

Lego Iwata bro thats whats going on
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE2Qulrl4po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Then why link my post towards Death-kun's despite his being a completely different subject?
> 
> That's what i thought. Get off your high horse or drink piss for all i care.
> 
> ...



I didn't link your post to anything. Lol

I also never questioned why anything is meaningless. What the fuck are you on?

Get off your birth control pills, son.

And no, not getting off my high horse. 



St NightRazr said:


> Senju... dont tell me are you actually mad?



Oh, he mad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2012)

Pikmin 3 looks so good.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes... Yes it does.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol man you understand how birth control pills fuck shit up in women^

Lol no reliable way of contraception these days(besides burning the sperm in a certain acidic lather but thats a pain), they used to shove crocodile dung in there vaginas back in the day(in egypt)

Now for 3DS localizations and shiznits


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

That explains so _fucking_ much! 

Yes yes... Localizations and all that bull shit...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, the system update may have mixed reviews, but the OS does seem to be operating quicker and I haven't experienced any freezing issues with the Hulu+ app (trying Netflix as I type this...)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Good luck and all that bullshit.


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2012)

wii u panoramic view....

stole my idea. I always wanted to make shit like that =[

except make it like a virtual reality shit.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Fail, fucker, fail.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2012)

Maybe more people would realize the WiiU is a new console if this was an official  


......well, maybe not, but apparently Mario doubles as the sun god Ra.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Maybe more people would realize the WiiU is a new console if this was an official
> 
> 
> ......well, maybe not, but apparently Mario doubles as the sun god Ra.



I wouldn't get my hopes us for that.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Re-read your sentence, fucker.^

And no.. Sun God my ass.

People _still_ don't believe WiiU is a new system because if the lack of advertisement. 

Shit, I almost wasn't convinced from the get-go.


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2012)

> You're a fucking moron. Bieber is in the game because he was on the  celebrity team, there are many famous people in 2k13. Plus Bieber is  actually a decent basketball player. Also, just because you hate his  music how exactly does that make him a terrible person? You're rant  wasn't funny, it was just some douchebag cussing like a 13 year old and  acting tough cuz you're a metal head. I cant even believe you wasted  your time making this u ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



guy made that too


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

I think I like you. ^


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2012)

Razr has grown up so fast, I remember when he was just a noob little shit that could be mistaken for an adbot.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> People _still_ don't believe WiiU is a new system because if the lack of advertisement.
> 
> Shit, I almost wasn't convinced from the get-go.



Nintendo flat out said that the Wii U was a new console at E3 and casual people still didn't get it.  More advertising might help but there will certainly be a sizable chunk that won't get that until it's pounded into their heads.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

That's what the ads would be for.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 5, 2012)

Preet is pretty much right. If they had gone with a different name it would've helped tremendously, imo. Or at least made it "Wii 2 (Too)" or something. 

A casual gamer needs to be spoonfed everything, and even that isn't enough most of the time.


----------



## Magic (Dec 5, 2012)

Casuals always do this though, nothing new.

What new playstation? Wut dat


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

When even news outlets are getting this stuff wrong...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I didn't link your post to anything. Lol
> 
> I also never questioned why anything is meaningless. What the fuck are you on?
> 
> ...



My bad, i should've said "added" instead. Lol. 

Could you actually specify that part more instead of talking out of your ass again? 

Hey! Shion just made an actual classy joke worth a damn! Well played son, you've finally passed the 2nd grade of your retardation and stupidity among the entire forum of NF. Must be a challenging feat to accomplish, eh? 

Fine then, allow me kick your dumb ass off your horse and shove your head up it's rectum where you belong. It'll look good on you in a New Years Day calander picture once the countdown ends.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

Yo will you people just stop smoking that 99.6 percent and just chill?

Hot damn gaki~yarou. Bloody hell.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks like _some_one is grumpy. 

Too many pills makes him PMS quickly, apparently..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 5, 2012)

Cotton Candy does wonders for grumpiness.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol you two are so close to rutting each other even the hyenas are giving you the stink eye :>


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 5, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

